# LTTTC while feeling left behind Room - Welcome



## here_we_r

This thread is for anyone who is LTTTC and feel left behind. This was inspired and dedicated to a few of my journal friends who are still in this hard cruel game of TTC.

EVERYONE LTTTC is Welcome!


----------



## here_we_r

I guess I'll go first since no one knows about this room yet :rofl:

I've been TTC for 19 months this month. I have secondary infertility. Been through 3 IUI's and now this is my second month on clomid, estrogen, and prometrium. So that's about it on me.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Here...you know me, but I'll put up my info for any new ladies :)

Jan 2013 will mark our 2 year mark of LTTTC. I have PCOS (which is kicking my ass) and my hubby has so/so count with 5% morphology. 

I've had a normal HSG, tried 6 months clomid, metformin ( :devil: ), fertilaid, softcups, clearblue fertility monitor, opks, IUI with femara, and nothing has EVER given me that bfp we're so desperately seeking. We did talk about IVF with ICSI but backed off on the idea so now that I'm ovulating by myself (for the time being) we're just hanging out and _RELAXING_ :dohh: 

I have a lap scheduled for Nov 15th because I have LOTS of symptoms of endometriosis also, but I have to reschedule because we just booked a trip to Mexico!! :happydance: We're trying to take care of us first...the surgery can wait a month or two. :thumbup: 

Welcome ladies! Excited to get to know more of you!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Teddy!! I see you lurking!! I'll invite some other girls :)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Haha!! i was reading but didn't have time to comment earlier! Busted!! :haha:

Is this thread supposed to be in the journals section? :shrug:

Hm, how do i sum up our journey to people that dont know me? I'm 31 and have been ttc 2.5 yrs. I've had 2 natural bfp's 2 yrs ago and m/c's and nothing since. I ovulate on my own, but my progesterone numbers have always been low, so the doctors say i have weak ovulaitons. I had a robotic myomectomy to remove 3 fibroids in March. I did 4 rounds of clomid last year and am on my 
4th consective month of clomid for this year. I'm currently haveing an hcg injection, progesterone, and estrogen. I'm a chronic spotter as well :dohh: After this cycle, i will be going natural until i decide i'm ready to get ivf. I'm also going to counseling...its a lifesaver for infertility!

I hope we see some new ltttc'ers up in here!

HI here and Gdane!! thanks for creating this!:hugs:


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you so much for the invite Gdane!!
Hiya ladies!!  I am 29 years old and hubs is 45

Hubs and I originally started ttc years back with our first significant others (thankfully it didn't happen!) but we both felt an indication that we could possibly have issues, especially since both of our exes had or now have children... for me to start with... I was prone to hemoragic cysts on my ovaries since my teenage years and eventually had one that grew to be the size of a grapefruit and had to get it removed...while they preformed they procedure they also realized that I had mild endometreosis but they didn't indicate it was a big deal...in between all of that time I had a lot of stress and wasn't very healthy but i attempted two IUI's since further tests indicated that my ex wasn't the problem and he had a child of his own. I took clomid for over 8 cycles and did trigger shot and all we tried for a total of around 3 years , but like I said I am very thankful it didn't happen back then, but I have to mention all of this because to me it indicates that I may have some issue I am unaware of, or the endo is possibly worse.
My NOW husband also tried with no luck in his previous marriage and she now has 3 kids so over the years we both have just agreed that we are both broken.
Since I have been married to my husband I have been much healthier, I have quit smoking, I now ovulate on my own and I havent had a cyst in at least 4 years so I think I'm good to go now other than the possible endometreosis still being an issue, hubs and I have been trying for a year and a half and no luck here either.
Recently we went to a few drs and found that his count is very low coming in at 0.3 and his motitlity was down quite a bit too, we are currently waiting on results from the urologist on whether he needs clomid or if its not fixable without assisted conception...its been nerve wracking although we havent been consistant we have charted, used cbfm, preseed, fertilaid you name it all this time and have just found this out in the last couple of weeks...so now its like we are double whammied!!
Well sorry that was such a long ramble but i am so excited to meet you ladies and share our stories together!


----------



## Pookabear

Ugh...I feel like I way overposted!! LOL I guess its because I am overwhelmed with the emotion of this waiting game that I am in right now


----------



## here_we_r

Pooka........NO Way!!! You did not overpost honey. This is where we will let it hang out. Frustrations, vents, anything good going on. Just anything. I"m so excited to meet you. 

So your waiting for the results of your DH sperm count? Do you have any immediate plans on what's next after the count comes back?


----------



## here_we_r

TeddyBearPug said:


> Haha!! i was reading but didn't have time to comment earlier! Busted!! :haha:
> 
> Is this thread supposed to be in the journals section? :shrug:
> 
> Hm, how do i sum up our journey to people that dont know me? I'm 31 and have been ttc 2.5 yrs. I've had 2 natural bfp's 2 yrs ago and m/c's and nothing since. I ovulate on my own, but my progesterone numbers have always been low, so the doctors say i have weak ovulaitons. I had a robotic myomectomy to remove 3 fibroids in March. I did 4 rounds of clomid last year and am on my
> 4th consective month of clomid for this year. I'm currently haveing an hcg injection, progesterone, and estrogen. I'm a chronic spotter as well :dohh: After this cycle, i will be going natural until i decide i'm ready to get ivf. I'm also going to counseling...its a lifesaver for infertility!
> 
> I hope we see some new ltttc'ers up in here!
> 
> HI here and Gdane!! thanks for creating this!:hugs:

Teddy!!! Girl. I have no idea where this thing is suppose to be. Do we need to move it. I don't know how to. Where does it belong? I don't know the difference between journals and threads. They all look alike to me. :rofl:

I love the chronic spotter.:lol: It never gets me anywhere so I try to convince myself that it could be or couldn't be. Sneaky devil (my mind) always want me to spot though. :rofl:



GdaneMom4now said:


> Here...you know me, but I'll put up my info for any new ladies :)
> 
> Jan 2013 will mark our 2 year mark of LTTTC. I have PCOS (which is kicking my ass) and my hubby has so/so count with 5% morphology.
> 
> I've had a normal HSG, tried 6 months clomid, metformin ( :devil: ), fertilaid, softcups, clearblue fertility monitor, opks, IUI with femara, and nothing has EVER given me that bfp we're so desperately seeking. We did talk about IVF with ICSI but backed off on the idea so now that I'm ovulating by myself (for the time being) we're just hanging out and _RELAXING_ :dohh:
> 
> I have a lap scheduled for Nov 15th because I have LOTS of symptoms of endometriosis also, but I have to reschedule because we just booked a trip to Mexico!! :happydance: We're trying to take care of us first...the surgery can wait a month or two. :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome ladies! Excited to get to know more of you!

Hey girl!!!!!!! You know what? See its good you posted..I didn't know you had did 6 months of clomid. Where they consecutive or did you skip months in between?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Pook, I hope everything turns out okay. I can't believe they didn't give you the results yesterday!! 

Here, yes it was 6 consecutive months...and now I'm reading you shouldn't do more than three at a time?!? 

Teddy, I didn't know you were thinking about IVF! Looks like we might be turning into a "maybe IVF" club lol. I really hope none of us have to though. 

I guess I could have put that I did have a LEEP procedure too july of 2010. They cut precancerous cells out of my cervix. SCARY!! Ugh. Every check up has been clear though. 

Also, hubs and I are on our first "rest day" (day 6) of InSaNiTy work out!! He thinks I'm already losing weight by the way that my clothes are fitting :happydance:


----------



## here_we_r

Yay!!!! I see you are going strong on the insanity thing. Keep it up girl. 

I was trying to read up on clomid yesterday. So many conflicting stories on how long to do it. You know just thinking here they probably should give estrogen or something after taking it after 2 cycles to make sure the lining doesn't get screwed up.

So you only did metformin 1 time?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

No I did metformin for a while. I just couldn't handle it anymore. It screwed with my stomach and energy levels so bad. I just didn't think it was worth feeling like such shit all of the time. I even tried the extended release which was better, but nothing like being off of it! ;) I'm debating whether or not to go on bcp again. It helps with my skin and hair issues a lot!! Stupid PCOS symptoms!

I think this should probably be in the LTTTC regular section? I'd email one of the mods.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Hi Pookabear! You could never post too much! we've all been doing this too long and have alot to say!

Here-i guess it doens't really matter where you post it, but journals are usually one girls experience. Like what we do with our journals. The other threads is where this will get more action from others. If you want to move it, i think you ask the help section and they can do it. I need to have my journal moved to the ltttc. 

Gdane-yeah i'm thinking of ivf but the only way i can afford it is by taking a travel job and up and moving for a while. I have to find a company that their insurance covers ivf, which ive been in contact with one company already. But, i need to get myself better mentally and get Dh to where he's not going to the doctor as much either because more than likely we would have to move out of state! I don't want to be away from my doctors!! lol

As for the clomid and multiple consecutive months, i think it just depends on your reaction to it. It thins most people's lining out and you have to stop. Luckily, my lining has always been good each cycle i've taken it. I'm only on estrogen now to see if it helps with the spotting.


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks ladies! I too can relate to the spotting I get it every month for a week or so before af....I hate it! I have already got hubs s/a results and they have come back super low, but we are doing a repeat Monday. The results I am waiting on now are from the urologist for bloodwork for his hormone levels..the dr says this will determmine if clomid will work or if iui or ivf will be the last options. The sad thing is that they have the results but the m/a wont give them up til the dr. Signs off on them, and he wont be in til Tuesday so for me its that lovely waiting game, as we all have been there lol
gdane amazing for the insanity workout!!!! I want to try that sometime but I have been slacking


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yeah I think it'd get more action in the "LTTTC" threads. 

Teddy, that really sucks that you have to search for a job that covers that stuff...at least you have that option though. 

Pook, I really hope you don't have to wait til tuesday...what a crock!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I'm joining this thread, I'm just not emotionally well enough right this second to post my story. The witch is with me and I'm really depressed. Give me a day or two and I will share. :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Good to see you lekker! We need to recruit!!


----------



## here_we_r

Cool! Guess what??? She moved it that quick. It was literally a few seconds!!!! These guys are on it. So awesome!!!!!


----------



## here_we_r

*Lekker*. :hugs: We're here when you're ready. I totally know those feelings!!! I just want to hit something, somebody, a rat, just whatever :rofl: Seriously though sweetie..I hope you come out this funk soon. I know I'll be there too. :hugs:

*Pooka:* Defo get some CoQ10 for your husbands spermies. EXCELLENT stuff. I've read so many good things about it. I actually take it for myself but it works better for men. One girl on here husband had not so good spermies and he took it and by the next month she was pregnant. She lost it but two months later I believe she was pregnant again.


----------



## Pookabear

hubs already takes cq10 for his high cholesterol, and fertilaid on top of it :-( thanks for the advice though...maybe he needs to up his dosage??


----------



## Pookabear

Hey Lekker, soooo nice to see you!! Hugs and I hope that witch makes her way out soon I am on her too right now!!
It is so good to know about the cq10, he has taken it for at least a year, but the drs are afraid that the problem may not be related to the hormones or brain stimulation to produce sperm but more in the production making down below


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Haha, you moved it!!

I've been hearing a lot of good things about cq10. I need to get me and DH on it, but its so freaking expensive!


----------



## here_we_r

You're right. It is expensive. I do the liquid. I had DH taking it for a couple of weeks. He didn't need it but it increased his (spermies). I told him that he couldn't keep taking it cause it costs too much. The liquid is what I get and I get it from Amazon. I just ordered another bottle this morning. I figure I have about 4 days left on my existing. It's suppose to be the best. Oh..the pills you can get but there is some that is better than others but you can find sales buy one get one free. 

I take 200mg a day. Some people on some CoQ10 threads I"m on do 400mg on up to 800mg. Some take too much and get diarrhea and stuff so you have to figure what your max is. I' m just sticking to the 200mg for now.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Good to know. I was just talking to dh about it!! It IS expensive. Wonder if it'd help his morphology


----------



## here_we_r

GdaneMom4now said:


> Good to know. I was just talking to dh about it!! It IS expensive. Wonder if it'd help his morphology

Yes it will help with it. When you a chance google it and you'll see all the good results. there is also a coq10 thread and you should see all the bfp's after they started.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Can you post the link tl the one on amazon that you get? What do you recommend in pill form or what should we stay away from?


----------



## phrumkidost

Hi! I'd like to join this thread, too. 

About me and ttc: I'll be 36 in a week; hubs is 44. Ive never been pregnant but he has three kids from a previous marriage. We are ttc for 12 months - not one BFP. I don't think I ovulate regularly but when I do I think I have low progesterone after. And, I might have endometriosis, too. I've been seeing a fertility specialist since July and she just keep testing me. I am on CD 17 in a tracking cycle (getting blood drawn every couple of days - ugh). I started acupuncture almost a month ago. I like it, but still no ovulation this month. I take those OPK strips and they just depress me to no end -- I've had one positive reading in the past 3 months. I take vitex, EPO, omega 3, and prenatal vitamins. I eat goji berries and have a good diet. I drink grapefruit juice and spearmint tea on a daily basis. I am not overweight, get decent exercise, and in general have a healthy diet (home cooked mostly organic meals). Lately I feel absolutely ridiculous for putting so much energy into this to get zero results. In my non-ttc life I feel much less pathetic. 

OK, I think that sums me up. Sorry if this is poorly written; I am writing from my phone and it's hard to see what I've written. I hope I don't sound too annoying. I am really happy to have this thread!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yay!!! We're so happy to have you!! I think it's an unwritten rule that poor grammar=smart phone lol. I'm so sorry that you're going thru all of this. It's never fun. I know what you mean ab out the
Depressing opks....I used to play that game too. Fortunately Clomid jump started normal cycles for me. Hopefully your fs pulls their head outta their asses bad does something soon beyond test. I think we're pretty close to being cycle buddies!!!


----------



## Pookabear

Welcome, and in agreement with gdane! So glad to have you to join us!! Clomid helped to to ovulate in the past too, but now I do it all on my own!! Af is on her way out for the most part woohoo!!! Still dreading but awaiting tuesdays results which are long overdue. Hubs also goes for his repeat s/a tonorrow too, hopefully it turns out better than the last since he will be doing it from home this time


----------



## phrumkidost

Thank you both, Gdane and Pooka for the warm welcome! It is so wonderful to read your stories a bit and know I am not going through this alone. Also great that clomid has helped you both ovulate in the past. I'm really hoping the FS prescribes it for me and it helps!

Gdane, yes, we are just one day apart; I'm on CD 18 right now. How long are your cycles? I think mine have ranged from 27-35 days, but I always get spotting a week before AF as well. 

I had some potentially good news today. The bloodwork from this morning showed estrogen at 437 and LH at 13. They think I may have ovulated and want me to come in tomorrow morning for an ultrasound. I can't wait to see what my ovaries are (or are not) doing -- who knew having a large camera stuck up in there could sound so exciting! LOL

Well, thanks again for the warm welcome and forgiveness of the poor grammar. After my post I also felt I was too whiny, so am grateful you overlooked that. :)

Pooka, I hope you get good results on Tuesday! Sending lots of good wishes to all of you!


----------



## here_we_r

HI Phrum :hi: Nice to see you join us! Thanks for sharing your story. Keep the updates coming honey. I hope you get good news tomorrow on the ultrsound. Hopefully some good gigantic eggs have released. :hugs:

Pooka: I pray your DH gets good results tomorrow. You know I think it's more traumatizing for a man to be told there are issues than I woman. I hope he's doing okay with everything.


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies. Do you mind if I join? We have been ttc for 18 cycles now. I had a mmc back in 2010 after one month of ttc. Me and DH were both emotionally drained and decided to wait 6 months before trying again! I had 6clomid cycles with no success (ovulated at least 2 eggs on 50mg). I went to an RE and found out one of my tubes has a blockage. She recommeneded time intercourse and monitoring for a whopping $1400 per cycle...we have decided to hold off until January and just try natually while we save up our coins...anyway I must be lucky casue every thread I am on everyone get pregnant...LOL


----------



## here_we_r

Hi Krystinab. I'm so thrilled you have joined us. WELCOME Girlie!!!

This hard rollercoaster will certainly drain you. I totally know what you mean about the timed intercourse and monitoring expense cycle. I was doing it too. I then decided last month to let my OB-GYN do a clomid/estrogen/prometruim cycle with no monitoring. I just couldn't get with paying 40.00 everytime I went for a sono so they can tell me I'm about to Ovulate. Now My IUI cycles cost about 100 more than the 1400. Definitely expensive trying to get pregnant when it should be so easy. Will you have the surgery to see if your tube can be unblocked?


----------



## here_we_r

So I'm on Yahoo looking around and what do I see on the "Most searched" articles. The big letters "IVF". So curious as to what was being looked at it was an article with the title _In-vitro fertilization tied to birth defects risks_.

Every time I feel okay about doing it...something like this or other things come up. Is this a sign??? 

Probably


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Hi Kristenab and Phrum! welcome welcome! so glad to have you!

After this cycle, i will be going natural until i decide we are ready for ivf or something. Its almost feels like giving up, but i feel good about the "break" 

Here-i think you're reading to much into it and second guessing yourself! lol! but i understand..i do that too!


----------



## krystinab

Here we are- I dont think thats a sign...I am no expert but I am gussing that wiht IVF they only use the top eggs and spermys so the chance of birth defects should be decreased. I get signs every month I am pregnant...LOL But if you have the money I say go for it! The chance of conception is so high :)

As for my tube the DR doesnt want to touch it she doesnt think its necessary to try and remove the blockage. I personally think it was a spasm during the HSG...at first both my tubes spased then he had me roll on my side and my left one opened...and the right one opened a bit then closed then opend some more...I should have coughed...LOL either way I have one good tube for sure and good eggs...hopefully that means a baby bump soon :) The u/s monitoring is $400 an appointment becuase my insurance doesnt pay...I wish it was $40...


----------



## here_we_r

The breaks are nice. I know that sounds crazy but when I went on bcp 2 1/2 to 3 months ago it was nice to know that I didn't have to watch for O or temp or anything. I didn't even get depressed, I'm more depressed trying..:rofl: DH told me yesterday he doesn't want to see charts, calenders ( I put a calender in my bathroom and marked it up with O day and clomid and etc...:rofl: ) or even know when I'm fertile. He says just "bring it". :rofl: So silly!!

But then he asked me Friday, if I think its going to happen. Is he confused or what??? :lol: 

Krys..tell me about it. I get signs that I'm pregnant and then signs that I could be and then signs of nothing that I think is a sign :rofl: So.........UMMMMM...I'm mental!!
As far as your tubes that could be so. I went for an HSG and the guy charted that my tubes were open but he may have seen a little something in the opening parts leading to uterous. So I had to have a hystapinogram (ok..can't spell it) done and the RE said there is nothing of the sort. So that could very well be the case of nothing being in your tube.


----------



## scerena

:hi: is it okay to join???
Teddybearpug sent me the link to come over :hugs: I've been in contact with teddy since I joined the site on a thread we belong to but a few of us have been left behind the others are all pregnant and had their babies- I'm very happy for them, just makes us left behind on a very quiet thread...

A little about me-
Been ttc since I was 18 (im now 25) with my ex and now my fiancé... I had one loss at 9weeks when i was 18, never been pregnant since :cry:
I have pcos!

I didn't get my 1st appointment at a fertility clinic until December 2010
I've tried 4rounds of clomid- I'm clomid resistant :(
Hsg... Showed one blocked tube...
Had a lap, ovarian drilling and hysteroscopy in jan this year...blocked tube unblocked now have two tubes!
I am on my 3rd and final round of Menopur now...

If this fails all I have left treatment wise is egg sharing...

I am sick of being left behind it breaks my heart of the thought of never being a mummy :cry:
Hopefully I can make some good friends with you ladies who are goin through the same :)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Hey Scerena! so glad to see you here! I can't even make myself click on our old thread when i see a pregnant person has posted there now :blush: Like you said, i'm very happy for them, but its hard to see daily. It sucks being left behind after doing this fo soooo long!


----------



## scerena

:hi: teddy- I know I ignore it for days then evertually congratulate and then quickly get off! Seems its not about ttc anymore on there it's about pregnancy etc, its lovely to see but so sad when we thought we would have been one of them a long time ago!

Sorry for my long post above just realised how long it was :haha:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Man, this thread blew up!! That's awesome!! Welcome to KrystinaB and Scerena! I've seen you around a lot scerena! I didn't know you had been through so much.

Krystina, I'm very sorry for your loss. I've heard about tube spasming so hopefully that was your case. PCOS SUCKS ASS, so I feel your pain there. Freaking u/s are SOO expensive. Mine were about $350 a piece also. 

I think it's pretty awesome we're all in the same boat, kind of up in the air, waiting for some miracle but still have IVF on our minds too as a possibility...it's not awesome that we're in this position but awesome that we can relate. 

Here, it is NOT a sign. Have you talked to a genetic counselor? My FS and my genetic counselor really put a cabosh to that "myth" a lot of it has to do with the age of the women getting pregnant and so on. It's really nothing to worry about. (well, it is, but you know what i mean) :haha: You do what YOU feels right in your heart. 

Teddy, i know how you feel about "giving up" so to speak. Its just something you gotta take with a grain of salt I guess. I'd say I'm NTNP right now...:shrug: we'll go through it together lol.

AFM: I ovulated saturday or yesterday I would assume. We're covered but I wouldn't be totally heartbroken if I didn't get my BFP right now. I'm too excited about going to mexico in december!! :) :) :) :yipee:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

scerena said:


> :hi: teddy- I know I ignore it for days then evertually congratulate and then quickly get off! Seems its not about ttc anymore on there it's about pregnancy etc, its lovely to see but so sad when we thought we would have been one of them a long time ago!
> 
> Sorry for my long post above just realised how long it was :haha:

I completely agree..this is what happened to one of our threads too. I'm so so so happy they're not going through this anymore but it leaves us hanging too.


----------



## scerena

*gdanemom4now* :hi: I've seen you around a lot too :) I try and stalk your journal I'm just rubbish I belong to so many :haha:
Yeh I've been through quite a lot- Ivf is my only option after this cycle... SCARY!!!

Yay for ovulation!!! I hope that you get a surprise bfp!!! Mexico is meant to be lovely I'm soooo jealous!!! I got back from holiday in June- I wish I could go back on holiday already!!

It really does suck being left behind but now I guess we have new ladies to talk too who know the feeling and the pain! Just hope none of us are left waiting for much longer :hugs:


----------



## Pookabear

Woohooo for lovely ladies joining us on this thread!! I too agree with all said above about it being crappy that we are all in the same boat but it is amazing that we have other awesome ladies that can relate and go through these tough times with us! Nice to have you join our thread Krys and Scerena, sorry for your losses, I am hoping that each and everyone of us get our bfp that seems like we have been waiting on FOREVER!
HERE- I agree with the others (it is not a sign, I don't believe) 
We all just may be doing IVF together one day!! 
Gdane- I hope that you just get that surprise bfp to knock you right off of your feet but if not I know that you will have the amazing time that you desperately need and deserve in Mexico! Hubs and I loved it there, and dominican republic both!!! I'm Jealous!

AFM: Currently still waiting for hubs hormone test results, he also did a repeat s/a today so hoping to see some better results. Tomorrow determines whether he starts clomid/ or if we have to move to assisted conception, I have a feeling that is where they will point us being that we both have had issues at some point or another...I know I have said all of this before but I can't believe that we are down to the wire here, it is nerve wracking! I will say I'm glad that this urologist has been very honest and doesn't beat around the bush about this as other doctors have in the past, trying to get us to spend more money for nothing...
On a good note, in two weeks from tomorrow I am headed to LA California, for a live taping of the tv show "The Voice" I am super excited because I love the show and I love to sing, not to mention that Adam Levine is my boyfriend haha!! I won tickets to fly to see this show with airfare and a beautiful hotel included and I could really use it right now so a lady that I work with is joining me since hubs couldn't get off of work!
Anyhow, I will keep you all posted about tomorrows news, I know I will need a shoulder to lean on, or someone to celebrate the good news with LOL
Btw...AF has left the building!!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pookabear-i hope you get good news tomorrow!! fx'd for you! but its good that you have a doctor that is honest with you. I think false hope is cruel. Your trip sounds exciting! I don't really watch that show but i think it would be cool to see a taping of it!


----------



## here_we_r

Pooka....Seriously!!!! Wow!!! You hit the jackpot. That is so cool winning tickets to see the voice. I love all of them. Ok...my favorite is X-factor. I would love to win tickets there...heck I would love to win tickets anywhere for that matter. :rofl: That is awesome though. I hope DH SA come back improved tomorrow. It is scary when you get down to the nitty gritty of IVF and all the mixed feelings that go along with it. Whatever it takes though right?

Scerena: Hey there...I'm so glad you came over. I've seen you around as well and glad to have you here. I really understand about seeing preggo talk everywhere. I was telling Gdane and Teddy that when its your personal journal you can't say much because it belongs to them to talk about whatever but on an open TTC board is so not right. I just even start feeling like they quickly forget what its like. I could be wrong but it is how it seems to me. Again..Welcome and glad to meet you.

Teddy: We're looking for good news in the morning! No spotting!!!!!

Hey Gdane. I started to call you on my way home today and I got distracted with the radio.

:dust: to all of my old friends and new friends.

Oh teddy I got my CoQ10 in the mail today. I snapped some pics of the kind I get and what they say the difference is. You don't have to get liquid and can get the pills that like - naturemade, puritan, Rexall. They say the oil base are good ones. I just do the liquid firstly cause i hate swallowing pills. Secondly cause they say this liquid absorbs fast. I'll post these two pics.


----------



## here_we_r

Here it is. Google it and see what it says. I did read that it works better for men. Re's actually put men with sperm problems on this. It suppose to help with egg quality. I joined one thread and went back from the beginning reading. It was a lot of pages. But to see all the bfp's was crazy. Women that had been ttc for a long time. It says to give it at least 3 months. Something about the production/growth/maturing of the eggs. I've started back with it and going to give it a honest go this go around.
 



Attached Files:







coq101.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 10









coQ10.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Thanks Here! i will get that ordered asap if this month turns out to be a bust! 

So far, so good. Not spotting yet. I'm hoping it stays away even if it doesn't end up with a bfp. Just the idea of prolonging the spotting is great! I will update tomorrow on my spotting news. Pray for me....eekkk!

I agree about the journals and thats what its there for. you talk about whats going on if you're preggers. But its not right to go on and on about it in a ttc thread. I don't think people realize how hurtful it becomes to the people that are still ttc and need to be in that thread. If i wanted to hear about your pregnancy, i would go to your journal, which I have followed several pregnant friends in here. But there are just days when you don't want to hear it. Ok, rant over! sorry.


----------



## here_we_r

Teddy - no bust this cycle. No spotting. Are you getting excited? :dance: I'm getting excited for you. I think your DH needs this as much as you do. :hugs:


Where's Lekker? Gdane have you heard from her. I hope she's doing okay.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Ha I feel the same way! I just can't drag myself to those journals anymore. Ugh I feel like a shifty person.but I agree with here that it seems like they forget so fast! Someone slap me if I'm like that!...if I ever get pg I guess :dohh: 

Good luck pook! Text me with your results! 

Here....you crack me up. Oh my. :rofl: can you send a link which one you bought? These two that look the same but are 5 dollars different :shrug:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

No I haven't. She was outta town this weekend I know.


----------



## phrumkidost

Hi all,

Can I share my update from my bloods and ultrasound tracking today? I'm on CD19 and had *finally* go some estrogen numbers in the 400s so they wanted to check out my ovaries. Well, now estrogen is back down into 300s, LH has dropped from 13 to 10, and my largest follicle is at 12. They want me to come back in two days, but I will be overseas for work by then! I have to go to a conference and won't be back until Monday afternoon. So, now they just want to give up on me this cycle.

I guess I knew in my heart that I wasn't Oing this month, but somehow it's still so hard to bear with the hope being ripped out from underneath me like this. I try so hard with diet and supplements and acupuncture to keep my hormones in check. The constant failure is just killing me. I don't have the energy to focus on anything else; I am so depressed. 

Sorry to be so whiny and annoying. I am sure I will get over this in a few days but in the mean time I just needed to vent. Thanks for listening.


----------



## scerena

*pook* thank you :hugs: me and oh went to the Dominican republics for two week in may-June it was paradise :)
My oh goes for a repeat Sa on Friday- I hope that your oh gets good results :hugs:
Yay for f leaving the building time to get back on the ttc wagon :)
Enjoy your break and have super fun :happydance:

*here* thank you I've seen you around too :)
I totally get you on what you are saying- I think once you get your :bfp: and get into 2nd tri its probably easier to forget! The thing that bugs teddy and I is that they come on talking about their pregnancies for ages then all they ask us how are you- not all of them but a majority of them on this particular thread- I don't think they mean to, but its not very nice- I know one day when I get my bfp I will make time for my friends that haven't got theirs on here :dohh: 
Nice to meet you too :)

*teddy* I am praying so hard that your spotting STAYS AWAY!!! That will be such a good sign and more hope in getting your bfp real soon (hopefully this month) :hugs: I also agree that your dh needs this just as much as you, you really both deserve it :hugs:
Rant all you like Hun- I know the feeling!!! I'm the same I stalk pregnant people's journals, but the thread is a joke!!! I ended up just congratulating people on te thread and keep it moving and stalk journals instead now!!

*gdane* I have pcos and my oh also has 5% morph! Random! I've seen ladies who's oh has worse morph and they got their bfp so it does give me hope :)
I would hope that someone would slap me too if I become like that also!! 

*phrumkidost* :hi: I am so sorry they are giving up on you this cycle that's horrible! I've had that done on 3 of my 4 rounds of clomid :hugs: I am sorry it's hard to deal with when that happens :hugs:
I was in such a bad place with ttc that I had fertility counselling- although I thought it wouldn't make me feel different- it did!! It was nice to cry and air out how I feel to a lady who was trained and knew what to say- might be worth a shot???


I have my scan in a hour and half ladies- I'm cd11 and this is my last round of injectables- I I go by last cycle I won't expect to see much today and hopefully I can trigger next tues fx'd! I will update :)


----------



## phrumkidost

Thanks Scerena for the support! And thanks to the rest of you, too! It really is nice to see so many of us in a similar place (however awful it is). And I appreciate the suggestion for counseling. I think I will look into that. In the mean time, though, I'm going to focus on work, try to enjoy my conference in Singapore, and not think about ttc! So, I may not check back here until I am back next week (also sharing a room with a student so a bit awkward to be wrapped up in ttc websites while she is there!).

Pooka, have a wonderful time in LA! Also keeping my fingers crossed for good results tomorrow!

GDane, where in Mexico are you going? I spent several month in Oaxaca and loved it there! I&#8217;d love to go back now with hubs. It was beautiful, relaxing, and the food was delicious. Just the sort of place to enjoy your BFP (keeping fingers crossed for you!)

Here, I may go for that CoQ10, too. Let us know how it works. Thanks for sharing the pic!

And also praying that your spotting stays away, Teddy! And happy to have you here, too, Krysten!

Lots of :hugs: to you all!


----------



## Pookabear

Phrum, I am so sorry to see that they have given up this cycle as well :flower:! They need you Get you Ovulating...and now!!! I am sure that you are trying hard to keep those hormones in check, I wish that they would get you on clomid just to see how it can help you, as Gdane and I have pcos and it helped us both with ovulation in the past. :hugs::hugs: I am sure that this has been so hard to deal with and you did not in anyway sound whiny, that is what we are all here for!! I hope they get you sorted out and have a good time away going to your meeting and such.

Teddy- Yay for no spotting!!!!! I hope that it stays away for you, I love when there is no spotting, getting it for a week or so before af can get really old, well unless its due to a bfp I'm sure fx'd for you! :hugs:

Here- I hope that CQ!10 works wonders for you!! I am considering having Hubs to start taking more of it again, just to try it out, thank you for suggesting it, at this point we will try anything...well, I thought we already had lol but I don't believe he was taking that much..I am going to look at the bottle today and see what the dosage is.

Everyone: Thank you for the good luck on my trip, you have no idea how excited I am going to LA and staying in universal city with a lady that I work with, we always make eachother laugh so I'm sure it will be an amazing time! Also thank you for the luck on todays results, we really need them...I have decided if this dr doesn't call today I may possibly go to their office LOL just kidding, but thats what I feel like...they have had hubs bloodwork back since last wednesday and keep telling me that they can't release the results til the dr signs off on them and have said that the dr will be in today...so I hope I'm on their list to call LOL if not I will be bugging them!
Okie dokie, I think that about wraps it up for me. Wait...there is one more thing...Thank you all you ladies for making me want to come back to bnb again, before I came and went and was rarely even on here anymore because I started feeling like no one cared, well and I wasn't getting my bfp, but now I feel like I have joined a lovely group and am actually anxious to check this thread daily as opposed to every month or two!!:hugs:


----------



## phrumkidost

Yay! I am so glad you are happy to be back in BnB again Pooka! I certainly care and am so excited to also feel like I have a group of ladies who care (and who know what it feels like to not ovulate).

This is all somehow making me feel more optimistic! :)


----------



## here_we_r

Awwww. Girls :hugs: Stop making me emotional and teary eyed :hugs: I'm so glad you guys are here and we can lean on each other. No such thing as whiney or talking to much or too much happiness. 

:hugs:


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi ladies, 

I've been stalking your thread for a few days now and wnated to join the group. DH and I have been ttc since Feb 2011. I have never had a BFP, always get positive on OPK and had HSG Nov 2011 and everything seems okay. Doctor had me on clomid to see if it would help but no luck there. DH finally did a SA in August and we found out all his levels, count etc were pretty low. Got referred to urologist who ordered another SA, this time with DH doing it in the lab. He just did his SA this morning and I'm hoping when we go to see his doctor later this week, we'll have some good news and have some guidance on what we need to do next to have our little one. THis LTTC journey is really hard especially when everyone around you seems to be getting pregnant at the drop of a hat. I love my DH with all my heart and can't wait to have a healthy baby with him for us to share our love with.

Sometimes life seems so unfair but with the support from ladies like you all it makes the journey a bit easier.


----------



## scerena

*phirumkidost* enjoy your trip :hugs: looking forward to hearing about it all when you're back :)

*pookabear* I hope that your oh's results come back okay today Hun :hugs:

*prayingforno1* :hi: I hope your oh's next SA comes back well also :hugs:

*afm-10mm and 11mm loads of little ones... Lining 7.5mm

Go back Friday should trigger Friday at the earliest otherwise likely Saturday- trying to make my body hold out until Sunday when the kids go!!!*

Hope everyone is well???

*teddy* I hope the spotting stayed away!! :hugs:


----------



## krystinab

Scerna, that seems promising. I hope you catch that (those) eggies!

Phrum sorry this cycle didnt go as planned but enjoy yourself in Singapore :) FX next cycle is your cycle!!

Prayingforno1, welcome and good luck. I find that having a stong group of women to lean on makes this tough journey better!

Teddy any updates?

AFM nothing going on start using OPKs tomorrow...whoop whoop.


----------



## scerena

*krystinab* thanks Hun :hugs: I hope they both grow now as this is my last cycle :(
Are you ttc naturally???

I got a load of info on egg sharing today also I was meant to say :dohh: I am doing my amh blood test Friday and then I have to ring up in two weeks to arrange counselling and HIV tests- done one in 2010 when I went to the fs- (grrrr annoying as I'm with the same man but have to do one and then one 3 months later)
So hopefully I can egg share in say march/April next year- I'm dreading the 4ish month break :(

Hope everyone is well?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Wow! Lots of people to keep track of so I'm sorry if I miss anyone or anything!!

*phrumkidost* I'm sorry about your situation. Ugh I don't wish the ovulation game on anyone. That was the worst. I think you said you're on clomid right? Has your doctor suggested femara or anything like that? Don't ever feel like you're whining or too much for us. That's what we're here for. We all have bad days and I'm sorry you've had more than enough to deal with lately. Singapore?!?! That's fricken awesome! Have fun!!

*Scerena* looking good with those follies! Hopefully they keep on growing pretty for you so you can get your bfp! :hugs: 

*Pook* we already talked about most of this, but I hope you got some things straightened out. I'm going to slap some people around for you pretty soon. :grr: I hope you have fun on your trip! You are the luckiest person I know, I swear!! Looking forward to try to spot you in the crowd!! ;) I'm so happy to have you back :hugs:

*Prayingforno1* awe what is it with our guys' little spermies?!? Freakin A!! Good luck with everything and welcome! Fx'd for you also. 

*Teddy* where are you my dear?!?! 

AFM: I've been reading up on body by vi being good to help with PCOS symptoms and losing weight...so I'm getting some off a local classifieds website and giving it a try for a month or so before our trip. Which by the way is near Playa del Carmen Mexico...it's where we went for our honeymoon but a different resort. We're staying at the Secrets Capri this time. I called and post poned my surgery. Might be january or later before I get to it again. I'm in my tww I believe...as for my insanity work out, we're still going but it's been a struggle with my cold. Hopefully I'll feel better soon and it'll get easier. So far it's been about a week and a half of it and I've lost 1in around my belly but I'm not putting too much into it because it could be that I was just bloated that day or something. And I didn't eat supper last night either so my weight this morning didn't mean much.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

You guys posted at the same time!!

*KrystinaB* good luck this cycle... ditto to scerena's question.

Scerena, I thought about egg sharing too to help pay for IVF. What are your thoughts?


----------



## scerena

*gdanemum* I say go for it if you feel emotionally ready for it- I feel ready to do it I want to do it now already! I can't see a better gift to ever give to an infertile lady as I know the pain only hers is probably more as she's probably been told she will never have a child yet I have a chance...
It all depends on my amh test wether I can share or not so that is scary!!!

How does it work where you are? Have you had a chance to read up much on it???

I'm very jealous of your holiday!! Hoping that you get your surgery date not too long after you're back :)

Sorry you are feeling ill I really hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## krystinab

Yes ladies the next three cycles (October - December) will be totally natural. I am taking a "get pregnant cocktail" of baby asprin, grapefruit juice, Fertiliti tea, prenatal pills and castor oil packs...If I dont get pregnant I will do injectibles in January. The only monitoring I am doing is the opks...So we shall see...

Does egg sharing mean you give up some of your eggs to offset the price of IVF?


----------



## scerena

*krystina* yes that's what egg sharing does- you give your eggs to a lady and you receive discounted/cheap Ivf :) 

Wow what a cocktail you are doing :) I really hope it all helps you to get your :bfp: ill be joining you on natural cycles after this one- but hopefully you will be pregnant by then :)


----------



## here_we_r

Hey girls. You all have so much going on and I haven't posted here much today. I'm just so glad you girls are here and I pray your tests come back as the best ever. So Fx'd that it is. Going Natural is good way to get pregnant. I pray that works out for you guys too if it comes to that. To the one's going on fabulous vacations...I'm jealous and I want you girls to have so much fun. I'll do better posting girls. I'm having an off day. To my new friends who don't know me well yet..I'm pretty much a depressive gone on strike from it. I take my friends sad times and it affects me badly sometimes. I always take my feelings and imagine that they feel the same way when things don't turn out good. We try so hard to make this baby thing happen and we just keep getting disappointed. I'm a little hormonal right now. I don't know why. I've finished the clomid and the last of the estrogen this morning so I don't know what the heck. I should be getting a positive opk tomorrow and Ovulate the following day.

I just want to give my husband a baby. Girl preferably. That is the one death that he never got over. Me as a mother will never get over any of my babies deaths but he deserves it. I try not to look at their pictures a lot as it hurts me still so much. My mother took all the ones that I had of them that were taken when they passed away. I can still see their faces vividly sometimes. I need to stop feeling sorry for myself today.

A co-worker took a few of us girls out to lunch today at Olive Garden and guess what? I ordered a glass of wine. :lol: Talk about wanting to get fired. LOL. It really relaxed me and helped me finish my day. Now I'm home drinking another and I keep telling myself I want drink any during the TWW. Yea right. Maybe I'll cut back. :haha:

Thanks girls for being here for each other and me. I hope we all get bfp's as soon as possible :hugs:


----------



## Pookabear

Aww HIYA HERE! You deserve a drink here and there, I treated myself with one tonight as well with all the stress lately with ttc, and af is out the door but im not into tww just yet so I thought I was safe to go for it! I hope that you get to feeling better, I can relate to being super emotional, and thank you for being so supportive! I am so sorry for the losses and all of the emotional feelings that are connected with it all, you are a very strong woman!! 
Thank you lovelies for your continuous good comments, they sure have paid off because today I found out that hubs blood work was finally available and everything came back normal except for his testosterone levels they were at 164 and should be between 300 and 1000...lh and fsh were fine though...the second s/a hasnt come back yet but anxious to find out..also I have hubs going in at 8am for another testosterone test since the dr. reccomends comparing with an early draw...the dr. did say there are many options but he didnt have a plan for us just yet until the s/a and next blood test come back!
I am so glad that there is something that will hopefully help him but anxious and wish they would get this started LOL
Of course with this good news i still worry that we will get him fixed up and some problem of mine will still prevent that BFP ugh, ineed to be more positive


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pookabear-yay for positive sa results :happydance: I hope you get some good news with the next testosterone test! how does that affect his spermies? It is nice to feel like you are on a good thread with good ladies who truly seem to understand. Its good to meet you new ladies that i've passed by over the year(s)

Here- ah, my lovely :hugs: you are so much stronger than you realize or give yourself credit for. That is one of the things i first found so amazing about you. You are such an amazing person and really empathize with us all...although sometimes, too much :hugs: I hope you are doing well. I think its awesome you had a glass of wine at lunch!! i would love to see your coworkers faces when you ordered it! haha! Have you made an appt with a counselor yet?

Phrum- i think the most heartbreaking thing is when you feel like the doctors have given up on you. :hugs: Hang in there girly and don't give up on yourself. I hope you get to ovulating soon so that you can have a chance.

prayingforno!-:hi: Welcome!

gdane-super congrats on your inches lost!! no matter how you got them, you keep them and congratulate yourself! thats awesome! Not only are you getting yourself healthy, but you're getting a rockin body for your vacation! Hello bikini!!!

I hope i didnt forget anyone, if so i'm sorry! this thread has really taken off! Thank you so much *Here_we_r* for creating this for us all :hugs:

AFM-i'm not doing so well. I had some pretty intense cramping today and had what i thought was AF after a BM :blush: anyways, i really thought that was it. But now i'm spotting a little bit. I'm 11dpo and on progesterone and estrogen. My progesterone result this month was 55.3 after only like a 1.5 day of taking progesterone, so i just dont' understand where the spotting is coming from. I'm very depressed about it to say the least. I've taken an IC and FRER test and they are both negative. I'm going to take the progesteroen and estrogen for one more day and then stop.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

*Here*: You make me laugh so much. Hope you enjoyed your wine you badass!! I'm really sorry about everything else you're going through right now. I'm always here for you. :hugs:

*Pook* thats great news!! (well, you know what I mean) I'm pretty sure I read clomid can help the testosterone level. Which helps his sex drive! :winkwink: Keep us updated on everything.

*Teddy* so sorry to hear about how you have been feeling. You've been through so much. You don't deserve this :hugs: Enjoy your day off deary.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Hey I will jump in here if thats ok! 

DH and I will be married a year in November and we've been TTC for 14 months. DH completed a SA perfect results, I was diagnosed with unexplained infertility and I have done 2 rounds of clomid May/June 2012 with HCG trigger and was cycle monitored for 1 natural cycle and the 2 cycles on clomid. Stopped clomid in July to await results from my HSG, which showed possible bilateral blockage at the uterus opening of both tubes. Just had my lap/dye/hysteroscopy last Friday showed all clear, just recovering from the surgery this week. Not sure what our next step is if our FS will put me back on clomid or not we are still waiting for our follow up appointment with him. I've never gotten a BFP yet me nor DH have any children from previous either. Thats my story in a nut shell! I'm back to unexplained status again which is soooo frustrating because I dont know why or what is stopping us from getting pregnant so its hard when your a control freak and you just want fix the problem and move on! :dohh:

Great to see everyone's stories we can all learn so much from each other! :)


----------



## krystinab

Happy Hump Day ladies.

HeamrmyPrayers, TTC is tough, bottom line. I was O'ing really good on clomid but my DR was worried my lining may have been thinning out. I dont agree cause my period was heavy but they may move you on to injectibles I hear they have great results. How long is your lap recovery?

Teddy, do you think it could be implantation spotting? I sure do hope so. I say test again in 3 days.

Pook, I feel you on being anxious on getting started. I hope your treatment is effective! 

Hereweare, I am a firm believer in both sexual and alcohol healing...LOL The only thing I don't drink during the TWW is coffee. I actually am trying to limit myself to 3 cups a week...for other parts of my cycle...

AFM, nothing..started opks today :happydance:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

krystinab said:


> Happy Hump Day ladies.
> 
> HeamrmyPrayers, TTC is tough, bottom line. I was O'ing really good on clomid but my DR was worried my lining may have been thinning out. I dont agree cause my period was heavy but they may move you on to injectibles I hear they have great results. How long is your lap recovery?
> 
> Teddy, do you think it could be implantation spotting? I sure do hope so. I say test again in 3 days.
> 
> Pook, I feel you on being anxious on getting started. I hope your treatment is effective!
> 
> Hereweare, I am a firm believer in both sexual and alcohol healing...LOL The only thing I don't drink during the TWW is coffee. I actually am trying to limit myself to 3 cups a week...for other parts of my cycle...
> AFM, nothing..started opks today :happydance:

I o'd with 2 eggs my first round on clomid and 1 on my second round that was 50mg both cycles. I respond to the meds and all so I'm not sure whats going to happen next. I had the lap on Friday and I'm back to work tomorrow, should probably take the whole week but can't afford it need to go back. :cry:


----------



## krystinab

HearMyPrayers said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> Happy Hump Day ladies.
> 
> HeamrmyPrayers, TTC is tough, bottom line. I was O'ing really good on clomid but my DR was worried my lining may have been thinning out. I dont agree cause my period was heavy but they may move you on to injectibles I hear they have great results. How long is your lap recovery?
> 
> Teddy, do you think it could be implantation spotting? I sure do hope so. I say test again in 3 days.
> 
> Pook, I feel you on being anxious on getting started. I hope your treatment is effective!
> 
> Hereweare, I am a firm believer in both sexual and alcohol healing...LOL The only thing I don't drink during the TWW is coffee. I actually am trying to limit myself to 3 cups a week...for other parts of my cycle...
> AFM, nothing..started opks today :happydance:
> 
> I o'd with 2 eggs my first round on clomid and 1 on my second round that was 50mg both cycles. I respond to the meds and all so I'm not sure whats going to happen next. I had the lap on Friday and I'm back to work tomorrow, should probably take the whole week but can't afford it need to go back. :cry:Click to expand...

Goodness, thats a quick return. How long do you have to wait to BD? Yea I was over ovulating with clomid always two or more eggs...ugh...I just want one healthy baby at a time!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Just wanted to let you all know, look up the ricki lake show for today. It's about infertility, and I'm also on it.


----------



## here_we_r

Seriously??? Cool! I need to find a way to see it. HOw did you manage that?

Heremyprayers: hi nice to see you! Tell me about the control freak thing. Definitely not one of my best assets. :lol:

Kryst: Cool I like those odds of dealing with infertility...sex and alcohol. :rofl: Girl that darn wine is hard for me to put down..DH said I'm a wine-0. :rofl:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Ok ladies, I'm going to try to paraphrase my story. 
I'm 27, hubby is about to be 27 and we've been married 5 years. We've been trying to get pregnant since we got married. He deployed in 08-09 and once he got home we started trying with no luck...so in 09 we started the process of looking into fertility treatments. In 10 is when I finally go to see the QUACK of a FS that I had and he preformed "surgery" to open up my tubes 2 days before my hubby deployed again. So from Oct 10-11 he was gone. When he came home I got a false positive pregnancy test. I've tried EVERYTHING under the sun. I was waiting from Nov-March to see Dr Kiltz in NY and in Jan found out that we were PCSing to California. Since I got here they have been putting me in constant LIMBO and started me completely over with all the testing. It's almost sent me over the edge as there still is NO explanation as to why I haven't been able to conceive. They think I might have endo and yet I'm still STRUGGLING to get any kind of information. The way my insurance works is I have to have the OBGYN refer me to a FS. Well my previous OBGYN was a complete QUACK and I'm scheduled to see the new one the first week of Nov. So let's hope that this one will go ahead and write my referral so I can maybe have a single chance of becoming a mother before I totally give up on everything. I'm in a rush since I've had spinal surgery and I'm constantly breaking down from pain. I would like to be able to enjoy my time with my child and be able to do all the things I dreamed of my parents doing with me as a kid.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I wrote them an email crying out for help to make this a more talked about subject.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

your story is crazy Lekkerslaap! I really hope they can get to the bottom of it! Have you had a lap/dye? the lap should rule out the endo thats for sure! 

What time does the Ricki show air today?


----------



## here_we_r

Lekker I'm so sorry for all you've been through. The pain from your spine as well as TTC. So let's look at the positive in which you will be seeing someone next week right? So the party is about to begin for you. 

That's pretty cool about sending them the email on infertility. So are you the main guess? Were their other people who joined as well. I really need to find out when it's airing.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

> Goodness, thats a quick return. How long do you have to wait to BD? Yea I was over ovulating with clomid always two or more eggs...ugh...I just want one healthy baby at a time!

Yea it seems fast I'm just pushing recovery as quick as I can and have to wear track pants to work lol bruising and swelling is still an issue but with rest I'm hoping it goes down. FS gave as a week then we can start BD but really I'm ready now but DH is scared to hurt me. Soooo I think I have to turn it up a knotch tonight lol! ;) I agree at this point I'm not picking on the sex or the number of babies I get I will take whatever the good Lord grants me with! :hugs:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

oh seen the Ricki show is on at 3pm EST thank goodness I'm home to watch it :D


----------



## here_we_r

Is it called Making Babies - Fertility Crisis?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hi everyone! Welcome and welcome back to lekker! I don't have time to respond but giving you all big :hugs:


----------



## krystinab

Did anyone see the show? Was it good? I was at work so I did't get to see it.


----------



## here_we_r

I haven't. It comes on at 4:00 here CST and I don't get home til 4:30. I'm hoping they will show a rerun later tonight or can catch it online. I guess I could try Youtube as well.


----------



## Pookabear

I missed the show due to work as well....thanks for the info. Lekker and I really hope that in November things get all sorted out for you!!!! Excited to hopefully look up the show and see you on it! 
HearMyPrayers- although I am late, welcome to our thread  so sorry you are going through tough times right now, understand about the money and getting healed up as I had a lap years back and was in the same boat!
Hiya Krys and Gdane and everyone else!!

I had hubs go in for his 2nd testosterone blood draw this morning since they wanted an early draw since his numbers were low last week...we still havent gotten the 2nd sa results back yet but the good thing is that Tuesday we are sitting down with the dr. to go over all the results and find out what happens next with him...also Thursday I have an appt. scheduled with my OB to go over the consideration of the lap again because of my endo and if he thinks it should be done or not considering it was mild last time they checked it...anxious to see what happens and really hoping we get REAL answers this time.. I hate the waiting game!! As we all do!

On a good note, I have been trying all week to win Maroon 5 tickets on the radio and adore the group and Adam Levine as I told you before...well, today I won which is amazing!!!! Just had to share


----------



## krystinab

Pookabear said:


> I missed the show due to work as well....thanks for the info. Lekker and I really hope that in November things get all sorted out for you!!!! Excited to hopefully look up the show and see you on it!
> HearMyPrayers- although I am late, welcome to our thread  so sorry you are going through tough times right now, understand about the money and getting healed up as I had a lap years back and was in the same boat!
> Hiya Krys and Gdane and everyone else!!
> 
> I had hubs go in for his 2nd testosterone blood draw this morning since they wanted an early draw since his numbers were low last week...we still havent gotten the 2nd sa results back yet but the good thing is that Tuesday we are sitting down with the dr. to go over all the results and find out what happens next with him...also Thursday I have an appt. scheduled with my OB to go over the consideration of the lap again because of my endo and if he thinks it should be done or not considering it was mild last time they checked it...anxious to see what happens and really hoping we get REAL answers this time.. I hate the waiting game!! As we all do!
> 
> On a good note, I have been trying all week to win Maroon 5 tickets on the radio and adore the group and Adam Levine as I told you before...well, today I won which is amazing!!!! Just had to share

Thats awesome!!


----------



## here_we_r

Pooka..Congrats. Man..I need to start trying to win something. I never win anything. Oh...well last year a won a set of the electronic toothbrushes from my Dentist office. I think they rigged it since I was going so much :rofl: 

Still waiting on Ovulation. I was expecting a + yesterday. I got fooled. I was having some pains but no positive test. My smiley said no and my IC showed almost. I did it again this morning with Smiley and it was neg. so will see what this evening brings. Does a higher dose of clomid put Ovulation off. My 50mg last month I got positive on 13 -14 and Ovulated on the 14th. 

I've also been down the past few days and I can't get out of this funk. Any ideas?? One good thing I keep telling myself no wine in the 2WW (well..how bout less wine :haha:) so no +opk means I can keep chugging...:dance:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lekker: I saw you on your link on facebook! You were so awesome!!! Way to represent! I loved it. 

Once again, welcome to the new girls! Sorry I haven't had much time. I usually respond a lot better...there's just a lot of people now!!

Pook: Good luck and let me know what you hear. I'm here for ya girl! And you lucky freakin duck! Tell everyone else everything you've won in the past year. You are seriously the luckiest person I know.

Here; I hope you O soon. Keep on chuggin!! :haha: do whatever you need to do to make you feel good. :hugs:

Mummywant2be, I see you stalking!! Come out and play ;)


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Gdane..You know I love my wine. Remember that day we were on the phone and I bought all that wine. LOL.

Girl you be catching some people. You caught Teddy last week peeping :rofl:

Mummywant2be...you've been caught by the investigator - come on out! :haha:

Lekker...can you post it here - the link. We want to see.


----------



## scerena

:hi: all sorry I havent been on, been hectic and sooooo many threads & journals to keep track of... this thread moves very quickly its really good :)

I havent had a chance to read back through yet, but I will real soon, but I just wanted to say :hi: and I hope that all you lovely ladies are well and doing just fine :hugs:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

:rofl: you're not allowed to silently lurk while Gdane is keeping watch!! lmao! I need to be careful!

I'm going to try and find that ricki show on youtube.

Sorry i can't respond to everyone. I've had a bad time with AF kind of showing up. She's not officially here, i don't think...but i have this issue every cycle, damn spotting! Anyways, it hit me very hard and i'm trying to bounce back from it. I'm doing alot better but i'm pretty bitter about it.

Anyways, i hope everyone is well. :hugs:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Alright ladies...I'm already catching crap on some of the pages and boards about my story on the show. I was not the main guest, and I didn't even really get to share my story. >.< But because I suffer from unexplained infertility it's not that big of a deal right? *facepalm* I uploaded the video to my facebook. Any of you can friend me Racheal Lindsay Hodges (moore) Since I was on TV I don't care who sends me friend requests. <3 As for the lap and dye question, no I have not had it done because I can't get the (pardon my french) Shit head of a dr to write me a referral. I'm HOPING that this appointment in Nov will allow me to get the signatures required to continue testing. I'm not letting the negative comments get me down. I'm actually firing back and stating the truth. Apparently one blogger assumed I was PISSED OFF because they gave Jenelle free IVF. I was not pissed I was trying not to cry. But I was jealous and I stated that honestly I was jealous because I would love to have a chance but how can I be pissed because another person who is going through the same thing I am is getting her chance? I can't! I'm very happy for her.

Another one that I found (I edited down the first part b/c it didn't pertain to me) There are many reasons for infertility and almost all of them are controllable factors. I wonder if the thin girl drinks too much coffee? Caffeine also causes cystic ovaries. Maybe you're with a husband who makes you miserable? A husband who is away at war is clearly a never-ending stressful situation. Not to mention, I know how "loving" those couples are when their hubbies come home with PTSD and an alcohol problem. It's a total joke the money that goes into fertility treatments BEFORE health factors, mental and physical, are addressed. Actually, it's disgusting...keep paying off your drug dealers Amurica!


----------



## Pookabear

People are ridiculous Lekk!Don't let them get to you! they have no clue what your going through and some people just don't care about us because its so easy for them!


----------



## Pookabear

Teddy I am so sorry about the spotting and af...i get the spotting every month too, i have for years and can't figure out why either...


----------



## TeddyBearPug

lekker- i went to the ricki lake fb page and read some of those comments that people made :growlmad::dohh: i cannot believe some of that crap that people say! inconsiderate assholes!!! :gun: Dont pay attention to those idiots, but it is heartbreaking to think that people believe stuff like that. Like cutting out caffiene or losing some pounds will make it all better. Maybe it will...maybe it wont, but dont be inconsiderate to people going through it. Anyways, i had to stop reading it, it made me so mad. I can't seem to get the full episode so i'm not sure what happened, but is this the first time it has aired? i have seen that virgin sperm donor on another show i think. 

pookabear-thanks for the support. Spotting is so frustrating and i can't help but feel that there is a link to that and not getting pregnant. I just can't seem to fix it. Have you tried anything that worked?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I'm not sure where you can find the whole thing. Add me on facebook and I'll send you the one that's on my wall.


----------



## Pookabear

Teddy, I always think it is linked to the no bfp for me too and all the drs I have seen over it throughtout the years say its nothing to worry about and I just don't buy it! Honestly I think it plays a big role in my issues but I could be wrong...the only thing that's ever stopped it for me, was some of the months I was on clomid, but it wasn't every month and I can't explain why....I hate it because it usually last at least. 4 Or 5. Days for me before af and it seems never ending..sorry for tmi but it usually starts out pinkish brown for me and then gets darker by the day until af shows..I often wonder if it has anything to do with the endo I have but who knows drs. Just say not to worry about it


----------



## Sizzles

krystinab said:


> Hereweare, I am a firm believer in both sexual and alcohol healing...LOL The only thing I don't drink during the TWW is coffee. I actually am trying to limit myself to 3 cups a week...for other parts of my cycle...

Love the approach!
I limit myself to 1 cup of coffee a day - surely that can't do any harm??

Anyhoo, here's me:

*ABOSOLUTELY NO REASON FOR ME NOT BEING PG OR HAVING A BABY!* (medically referred to as 'unexplained infertility'!
I'm 34, hubby is 41. We've been ttc no.1 for just over 2.5 years now: no BFPs - not even an evaporation line! Neither of us have any children from other relationships.

I've had all the relevant blood tests - some more than once (through own doctor and FS), internal exam + swabs, transvaginal scan, ultrasound abdomenal scan and most recently, a hsg last month. OH has had 2 SAs: both fine, but standard procedure to have 2 completed before assisted conception.
We're due to have an ivf referral in December if not pg before. But I have made contact with my FS through the nurse yesterday as I'm getting so hacked off with the spotting I get through my cycle (Teddy - I feel your pain!) I'd mentioned it to all the medics that I'd meet re fertility and none of them seemed at all concerned, but actually, it's driving me mad and I just can't see how it can't be potentially part of the problem. As I said to the nurse yesterday, on a bad month, I can be spotting/bleeding for 16/17 days out of a 30 ish day cycle - that's just crazy! she said she'd speak to the consultant and get back to me, but she doesn't think it's endo (as my acupuncturist asked about this week) as I don't have enough symptoms.

So I'm kind of in limbo-land, waiting for news from the consultant, waiting for ivf and currently, perhaps more importantly, waiting to ovulate! (i have no problems ovulating!)

Defo feel 'left behind'. In the time we've been ttc, 4 colleagues I work closely with fell pg and had babies, including 1 who is a close friend (just reminded me that I dreamt last night that she was pg again!) and another friend who has got engaged, got married and had her first baby in that time! Plus other less significant people.

Sorry it ended up being such a long one!

Hugs to all those in need!


----------



## scerena

*teddy* I am so sorry af is on her way Hun you're a very strong woman and its so hard to bounce back when you have been in it as long as you have, take the time to get your head around things, we are all here for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

*lekker* sorry you are having such a rough time! I wish I was on Facebook I would certainly be defending you!!
I hope your doc can just sign a referral for you to have the lap!!
I agree also that people don't get it unless they're going through it they're so shallow minded some people!

*sizzles* sorry your currently in limbo land Hun :hugs: it's hard ttc for so long and other people around you getting their bfp :hugs: 

Today I had a scan, results were-

Lining 9.15mm and follicle 14mm
Got to bd Sunday incase I ovulate on my own otherwise back on Monday and should be ready to trigger, great news as I didn't want to trigger this weekend...

They also done my amh (I didn't have to end up paying) and they done my 1st HIV test also- will get a call in two week with amh results to see if I'm Eligable to egg share- well nervous now!


I hope everyone is well, sorry if I missed anyone :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

HI Sizzles: nice to meet you and welcome. Truly unexplained is nerve wrecking. I hope you end up pregnant before IVF. Thanks for the hugs too.

Lekker...It's really frustrating when you put your inner most feelings out there and idiots say stupid stuff. That's what this mean world has come too though. That's why I liked that comment on the ricki lake show writing that said _"hey may be afraid to share the details with you, because of fear of being criticized or misunderstood._" This is so true. It shouldn't be that way. The comments are hurtful that they make but you know what...they can kiss it where the sun don't shine.

Teddy. I hope today the light shines a little brighter for you. :hugs: 

Scerena: hi there. Just make it over when you can girl. 

All my other ladies..I hope you are all doing well.

AFM..just hanging around. Thinking I got a positive opk today. Don't know though. The IC last evening looked positive buy my smiley face was neg. I had really bad pin pains in the middle of the night from both ovaries. I've never had that before and was wondering if it was cysts or something. I don't know what that feel like. I took another IC this morning and it looked positive to me. I'll post it and you guys tell me what you think. I don't really trust it because it looked like that to me last evening as well. I don't have any more smiley faces and didn't want to buy anymore. I might have to for peace of mind. Trying to time this BD thing is making me sick. DH wants too all the time not understanding that it decreases his amount. Anyways..I might end up buying some smileys' anyway.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GdaneMom4now

*Phrumkidost:* How ya doing my dear?

*Prayingforno1* You still around? how are you also?

*Scerena* Everything looks like it's growing nicely! Hopefully this is your time before you start egg sharing. I am friends with a girl that has egg shared in england and it's a hard road, but you're strong and will be able to get through it. I breifly looked into eggsharing but I don't know if I"d be able to do it. We'll see...

*krystinab* hope this cocktail works for you. You're coming up on o'ing, hopefully you catch that eggy!

*Here_we_r* I hope you're feeling better with everything. Like I said, I think it's the clomid so try not to be to hard on yourself. We're all a rollercoaster of emotions with TTC...hell, look at me! :haha: Go pamper yourself my dear, or go out with some friends...remember how good that felt when I forced you to go out!??! Lol...well didn't FORCE you, but encouraged... ;) It was pretty damn funny when you bought all that wine. I thought you were going to start chugging them on the way home!! :rofl: Are you still charting?? That IC looks ALMOST positive. Keep on bd'ing girl. You're almost there. 

*Pookabear* I can't tell you how incredibly happy I am to have you back around my dear. :hugs: I hope they don't make you wait too much longer on your test results. Your doc office is torking ME off, I Can't imagine how you must feel. Hopefully they get your hubby started on something ASAP and have you decided on lap for sure?

*Teddybearpug* My heart is breaking for you. :hugs: I'm so sorry for everything you're going through. You're one strong cookie. Just give it time, liek I told here, we're all on an emotinal rollercoaster with TTC and especially LTTTC...its so hard but we're all here for you. Good days and bad. Spotting really sucks ASS. I'm sure you have, but have you tried googling it and seeing what you find from others? Those comments on the ricki lake fb page make me want to find those people and punch them square in the throat or break their fingers so they can't be so mean. People are so damn tough on the internet. :grr:

*HearMyPrayers* I can't imagine how hard "unexplained" infertility must be. I'm a control freak too...and even though we have answers on why were not conceiving it's still hard, but I can't imagine not knowing. I hope something gives for you soon. big :hugs: and welcome!!

*LekkerSlaap* my poor girl...I thought you did amazing on the show and we've already talked about all this, but I feel like going to knock some heads around for you. I know you're a strong passionate woman and you'll let em' have it!!

*Sizzles* Like I told hearmyprayers, i can't imagine what you must be going through not having any answers. I know how you feel NEVER having a bfp though. We'll be 2 years in jan and not even a evap. The only bfp i had was a fake one that i just HAD to take when I had the trigger for my IUI lol. :dohh: I'm kinda pathetic though. I also feel your pain with everyone being pregnant around you. 2 of my SIL just had baby boys and 2 of my SIL are pregnant right now. It's really hard. I'm sorry about the spotting. You, Pook and Teddy have lots in common there. Hopefully IVF gives you your long awaited BFP. Waiting sucks big time. A lot of us are contemplating IVF right now I think.

*AFM:* I'm still in TWW 5dpo or something? Nothing too exciting going on. I'm still going down in my weight. Not much but at least I'm not yo-yoing like I was before. I think we're going to a "zombie walk" downtown tomorrow. Looks like fun!!


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Sweetheart! You always know what to say. :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I just wrote my story for 1in10 pcos magazine. It's in my journal if you want to read it!


----------



## scerena

*gdane* thanks Hun :hugs: it's hard to be strong but is ladies just know we have to :hugs:
Zombie walk sounds fun :) I hope that you have fun :) hope your TWW hurries up for you Hun :hugs:
I will pop over to your journal and read your story :)

*here* I think it's almost positive Hun :hugs: timing bd is always a pain but you will hopefully manage to persuade your oh :hugs: 
I've had pains when I am ovulating so fx'd that's what you're having :)


----------



## Prayingforno1

Lekker I haven't watched the episode but when I heard the advertisements for the show and the title I said, WoW those ladies are extremely brave to put themselves out there for others to learn and be encouraged from them. Don't let anyone discourage you. Only you know what you've been through and what you have ahead of you. You bravely got up on national tv to discuss your struggles. Ask one of the people who are bashing you to do that and they would run and hide in a corner. I hope the doctor gives you your paperwork so you can move onto the next step. If not, maybe try going to another doctor.

Good luck hun and don't be discouraged. Keep us posted on your progess, struggles or whatever lol.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey everyone, just introducing myself, probably way TMI but you know...

I am 20 my husband is 22 we have been TTC #1 for over 4 years now :( We have been together for 6 years and married for over a year now :) The group i am part of on here everyone has had babies and some are on their second now, the only other people on my thread that are still TTC do have other children. I love them all to pieces and they are great women but it is hard for me to see all their babies growing up. It especially hurts because i am only young, you would imagine younger people would be most fertile, just my luck :/ I have never had a BFP and i was diagnosed with PCOS earlier this year when i had appendicitis and a laparoscopy. My husbands sperm count is good and the FS has done lots of bloods and it just seems that my hormones are screwed up and i have insulin resistance. Have started metformin about 10 days before this cycle and it shortened my cycle by 12 days! Which i was impressed with and i had EWCM earlier this cycle and that is the first time i have ever had it so i think i might have ovulated for the first time :)..

Hope you are all well, i do keep trying to read the thread but it keeps getting longer so have decided to post before reading it properly.


xxxxxxxx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Hi lupinerainbow! welcome :hugs: 

Thank you all for your encouraging words :hugs: I've quickly read through most posts but not enough to really comment, sorry :blush: I will really catch up this weekend. I just wanted to let everyone know that i am doing alright. I'm feeling better. AF officially showed her face today..right on time with the spotting 1 day later than usual since i was taking the estrogen and progesterone. Big whoop, right? i'm not impressed :growlmad: I went to counseling today and i'm feeling a little better. Its a grieving process and she encouraged me to site the serenity prayer, which i am really trying to focus on. I'm not sure where i really stand but i do know that i am not taking any hormones this cycle..i need a freakin break!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi everyone, just dropping in to say hello. No news since my last post DH needs to make appointment with his doctors so we find out the results from his last SA plus he travels this week for business so I doubt we'll find out until next week. I'm trying to stay positive and hopeful which I'm sure everyone here knows isn't easy at all. Praying we get some :bfp: around here very soon.

Welcome to the group lupinerainbow and I hope to read some updates from everyone very soon


----------



## LekkerSlaap

For those that missed it, I finally was able to upload it to youtube. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTxPbBOhINg&feature=plcp


----------



## scerena

:hi: welcome lupinerainbow :)

*teddy* sorry af showed her face :hugs: :hugs: I am glad you had counselling today, so is this cycle going to be a natural cycle???
Sending tons of :hugs: your way Hun :hugs:

*prayingforno1* what was your oh's previous numbers? I hope they are okay this time around :hugs:

*lekker* you are very brave speaking out I just watched the clip :hugs:


----------



## krystinab

LekkerSlaap said:


> For those that missed it, I finally was able to upload it to youtube. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTxPbBOhINg&feature=plcp

Lekker you were great!


----------



## phrumkidost

Hi girls!

I got back from Singapore this morning! It was a really great time, even though it was a work trip (I have a great job). You'll never guess what happened while I was there -- I Oed! I couldn't believe it! CD 23 or so. And it the strongest ovulation I think I've had -- loads of ECM (I've only got this one or twice in the past year) and I felt like BDing with every guy there (LOL -- and really sorry for the TMI). Hubs and I BDed when I got home, but I'm pretty sure we were too late. Anyway, I am just so excited that my body is doing something!

I thought of you all while I was there and couldn't wait to check back and see how everyone was doing. It's nice to see more people on here and to get to know more people. 

Lekker, I am just about to watch the video from the Ricki show. I really can't believe that people would be so insensitive! But like the others have said, they don't matter. Stay strong. You went on the show for all of us who are suffering. And I am thankful for that. 

Teddy and Pooka, I also have the spotting problem. It was better when I was using progesterone cream, but the FS also thinks it might be endo. In any case, I'm using it again now that I've Oed (and I stopped the vitex and EPO) so we'll see what happens. But glad you're feeling better and that the counseling helped, Teddy.

GDane, thanks for asking about me! And you're grr face to those haters totally made me laugh. Thanks for being here. 

Here, also hope you're feeling better! I am also a big fan of wine. If we were closer I'd take you out for a glass somewhere. :)

Scerena, any news? Those numbers from a few days ago looked good!

Krystin, looks like you should have an egg coming out soon!

Nice to see the others here, too! Sorry I don't have a full note for everyone, and I'm really sorry for those I've missed. Lots of things to catch up on! It's great to see such a big group here. I guess I'm not the only one left out. 

:hugs: for all.


----------



## here_we_r

*phrum: *:rofl: That was so funny. "You felt like BD with every guy there". That was hilarious!! If that's not excitement I don't know what is. :rofl: Girl..Ovulation and EWCM is some powerful stuff for a woman TTC :rofl: I'm so glad your trip was awesome. Honey I would love to go out for a glass of wine with you. That would be all too cool.

*Lekker:* You are so brave to go on TV. Oh and the hair is too cute! I hope you hear something very soon from this stupid Dr. I mean what the heck. All you need is a stupid referral. Tell again when you go back to the Dr, I'll go down there and smack him.

*Scerena:* What's going on with your follies girl? I may be off here (we have so many friends now) but don't you go back for a check today and trigger. If so I hope you have some gigantic follies.

*Prayingfor1:* Any results yet? I hope things are good.

*Krys:* Hey girl. Where are you in your cycle? 

*Gdane*: Hey honey. I hope your day is good today. How could it not if you can gaze at those fine men you work with :haha: Hopefully you won't get any buttheads calling in there today. How is your 2WW going?

*Teddy*: Hi sweety. How are you? I see therapy was good. I'm thinking of calling today. So is DH going to your sessions now or just some of them. I think DH needs to go as well but I don't want to talk everything in front of him. I have found a lady that I think I want to use but I don't know how he would feel having a lady.

*Lupin*: Hello. Very nice to meet you. I'm glad you found us. How are you making it?

*Sizzles*: Hi honey. I hope you are doing well. 

*Pooka:* Hi there. Were you waiting on some results as well for your DH? I could be totally wrong. Old brain and a lot of new friends just doesn't mix sometimes. That might mean I need to put the wine glass down.

*My other sweethearts*.......that I didn't call by name. I hope you are all well. Come check in and let me know how you are. 

AFM: I think I'm in the 2WW. Temps are rising. I had a positive opk in the evening on Friday and then a neg opk Sat. morning and then a positive Sat afternoon. Really weird for me. I'm hoping its like someone told me that the morning was a false neg due to low Lh in my urine. So anyways..I had to pull out the thermy (I didn't want to) and seem to have temp rises. I'm keeping up the BD for a bit to be sure. It didn't try to come out the gate and then go back. Anyways other than that just trying to make it through the day.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I am seeing a different dr this time. I did inquire with Walter Reed about the "free" IVF. Yeah...so I wake up to a voicemail....the costs for IVF there are going to run between 4,500-7,900 for 1 round. WHERE is my brick wall?


----------



## here_we_r

Is that including the meds?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

PHrum: glad you had a great time on your trip. You sound like you have an amazing job. Does suck for the bd'ing though. :hugs:

Lekker: You did awesome girl. I hope you get to tell your whole story to more people. Great job spreading the word. 

Here: Good luck on your tww. Sounds like you have a great chance :dust:

AFM: Feeling completely left behind today. Very emotional which AF will be here in a day or two i think. Very super sucky day. Lots of stupid coworkers AND customers. plus other shit. *sigh*


----------



## krystinab

Gdane, maybe she wont show...

Phrum, I am glad you Od and had a great trip! You should have Od 24-48 hours after the +opk. How soon did you get home to DH after your +?

Leeker, where do you live? Most fertility clinics have financial specialists who can assist you with financing.

Here, I hope you caught that eggy!!

AFM, got a +opk today...me and DH are off because of hurricane sandy! Praying we catch that eggy!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Stay safe and procreate!


----------



## here_we_r

Gdane: rofl: you crack me up! I'm sorry about your day babe. I posted on your journal.

Thanks Kryst! I hope so. I've gotten really tired of the let down every month. I could really appreciate what Lekker said on the show about every month a little bit of you dies. Stay safe girl. While you can't get out and do anything else. Enjoy your wine and BD. More BD than wine though...:rofl:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

unfortunately it's not including the meds. Last time I was quoted for the meds was 1,500 a month. I have officially set up a go fund me account. I did get ahold of san diego...they only cost 3,500 for IVF....BUT...(since there is always a but) There is a year and a half wait list. So I'm trying a new approach, my Scentsy sponsor is going to do a fundraiser for me next month. I'm also going to see if a couple more people could do one too. I just found out about a job here on post and I"m hoping they are hiring. They have role players out in the box where the soldiers train. And it's a 14 day job...which pays like 2k!!!! For basically nothing! I'm going to go apply right now!!!!


----------



## Prayingforno1

scerena said:


> :hi: welcome lupinerainbow :)
> 
> *teddy* sorry af showed her face :hugs: :hugs: I am glad you had counselling today, so is this cycle going to be a natural cycle???
> Sending tons of :hugs: your way Hun :hugs:
> 
> *prayingforno1* what was your oh's previous numbers? I hope they are okay this time around :hugs:
> 
> *lekker* you are very brave speaking out I just watched the clip :hugs:

I do not remember all of the results but his count was 3million and he had low morphology.


----------



## scerena

:hi: all had my scan today-
8.9 lining
21mm follicle

TRIGGERED :happydance: 
Just sooooo nervous now as this is my last shot before egg sharing and about a 4/5month break! Just hope my amh comes back good enough to egg share otherwise Ivf is off the cards until a couple of years!

*phrumkidost* hiya I'm doing good thanks :) gald your trip was good :) yay for o!- so what cd did you get back? I really hope you managed to get that bd on time :hugs:

*here* well remembered Hun :) I was pleased with that follie :) that's great looking like you o'd :happydance: looks like a few of us will be in the tww together :)

*gdane* praying that af will be a no show show for you Hun I really am :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

*lekker* sorry it's working out do expensive :hugs: I hope that you get that job fx'd!

*prayingforno1* we got my oh's count from 0.5-28-15-34-41mil (now waiting for th results from his SA friday) jus from vits and loose underwear etc, his morph has alway been 5% tho...

*teddy* I hope that you're doing okay Hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Pookabear

Hiya Ladies!!!!

Prayin- You gave me hope my hubs last s/a was at 0.3...did all of his blood work come out normal as well?? My hubs is alrady on cq10 and fertilaid. what did it for your hubs?

Here- Thank you for thinking of me, yes I am waiting on results..We go back to the urologist for hubs tomorrow to see how his second s/a turns out along with his 2nd blood draw for the low testosterone. They are supposed to tell us what treatment is best for him tomorrow, then on thursday I am going to my dr. about my issues to see what he thinks if anything we should do on my end of things..hoping to get us both fixed up and ready to go. I am so sorry that you have been let down so much and I can't wait until you finally get that bundle of joy that you deserve. I hope this tww goes fast for you, as I know how waiting around can be.

Phrum- I am so glad to see you back from your trip, and glad you o'd...your post made me chuckle..I hope you and oh didn't miss that eggy and you got it just on time  

Kryst-I am so glad to see you got a follie popping and ready to go and got that trigger in...Hopefully since you and hubs are home you can get busy..stay safe lady

Gdane- Many hugs to you girlie, I wish that witch would stay away from you!!!! I am so sorry that your having such a down day..if you need to talk feel free to text me.

Teddy- I hope your doing ok also, AF is horrible, she just needs to give us all a break....I hope that your feeling ok and not being to hard on yourself.

Lekker- you were amazing on the show...it sucks about IVF being so much money..I too looked into it recently and wish that they could make things less expensive so that normal income families can afford it!

AFM: Well, I kind of described what was going on with me earlier in the post but the recap is, hubs results tomorrow and hopefully a final plan for him for treatment...thursday I am off to the dr. to get my drs opinion on what to do with me next. etc. Trick or treat wednesday I am excited to pass out candy, but I hope its not as cold and windy as it is tonight...poor kiddos ...then next Tuesday I am off to LA to see a live show of the voice with a lady I work with..I think I will ovulate right before I leave tues or right when I get back..or possibly when I'm gone, hoping to get that bfp before my birthday in January or maybe as a birthday gift?? Would be nice..LOL


----------



## phrumkidost

Just wanted to say I'm crossing my fingers for you Scerena, and that you get some good results and a good treatment plan, Pooka! And :hugs: to all you lovely ladies.

As for me, I am back to tracking now to see if I have LPD. The progesterone came back today suggesting I am 4 dpo -- making O on CD 23. Hubs and I BDed once on CD 20 and twice CD 25 (he'd do it 2x *every* day if I could handle it -- LOL). As I suspected, timing's not good. But I'm just going with being happy that I actually Oed! 

Now to contemplate the question for the night: to have wine or not...

:hugs: to all


----------



## scerena

*phrumkidost* thank you :hugs: you still have a chance yet, here's an article I found-
"Timing your sex life to the exact point of ovulation isn't essential. Making sure you have sex during your fertile window is. Having said that, the very best time to have sex for conception is one or two days before you ovulate. 

As you can imagine, it's tricky to pinpoint the exact day or two just before ovulation. So your best bet is to enjoy having sex every two or three days during your cycle. 

But if you want to delve into the statistics, here they are. Assuming you and your partner have normal fertility, your likelihood of conceiving is: 
four per cent if you have sex five days before ovulation
15 per cent if you have sex four days before ovulation
25 per cent to 28 per cent if you have sex one or two days before ovulation
eight per cent to 10 per cent if you have sex within 24 hours of ovulation" :dust:

*pook* my oh has low testosterone- the urologist gave him stuff he wasn't meant to be on when ttc- can cause zero sperm- thank god we didn't have zero sperm it luckily increase his count! He had to come striaght off it though when the fs realised! But oh still has a slight low testosterone but nothing my fs is too worried about- although oh is going to push for something as the low testosterone makes him so tired..

Gl with your oh's results today I hope they come back better :hugs:
Enjoy the voice :happydance:


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks scerena!!!! That gives me hope!! What did they have him on? Did you notice any differences while he took it? How low was his s/a if u don't mind me asking?? Sorry forr all the questions lol


----------



## Pookabear

I feel an ovulation coming on within a few days...my first hint loads of ewcm this morning woohoo!! LOL


----------



## scerena

*pook* yay for EWCM :happydance:

I can't remember the name but it was testosterone and apparently it stops his body functioning its own sperm and most men will have zero sperm but I think we was lucky enough to get off it ASAP! My fs was fuming that the urologist have him that...

Anyway his counts were- 0.5-28-15-34-41mil with 5% morph (think I wrote on a earlier post) and he's waiting for the SA results he had done last fri...

Oh took-
1000mg vit c
Vit b complex
L-arginine
Wellman conception
Maca
Horney goat weed...since like the 3rd one he's only been on Wellman conception and his count is considered normal and his motility :)
I'm a believer in vits for low soerm counts as we saw great benefits :)

Hope all has improved in your oh's results :hugs: a cold 3 months ago can even cause a low sperm count so fx'd!


----------



## Pookabear

Yes I did remember seeing the post with those numbers...sorry I scattered today LOL...hmmm I may have to change hubs vitamin regimen lol....that really makes me happy seeing how much improvement you have seen...my hubs has always taken many vitamins and he even takes a supplement that has testosterone....hope the dr gives him something that will be good for his swimmers being that's the reason we have been seeing him lol....im glad that your fs caught it and you got him all fixed up and swimming normally! My hubs takes most of those vitamins cause of the fertilaid but maybe its not a strong enough vitamin dosage....ahhh I sigh of relief there is hope :0)


----------



## scerena

*pook*How did your appointment go? Did you get the results today???
Oh has most all of it in the Wellman, so he continues with them, we added the others to help in the beginning :hugs:
What's the supplement your oh takes???

Really hope the doc gives your oh something hun i have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Pookabear

scerena said:


> *pook*How did your appointment go? Did you get the results today???
> Oh has most all of it in the Wellman, so he continues with them, we added the others to help in the beginning :hugs:
> What's the supplement your oh takes???
> 
> Really hope the doc gives your oh something hun i have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Very thoughtful of you to check in Screrena Thank you for thinking of me!! I am currently not thrilled with the outcome. I guess since they told me that there was many options before we had the results from the 2nd set of tests it made me think that there was hope.

All of the medical terminology and explanation is too hard to understand and even explain...but it all boils down to my husband not being a candidate for clomid or testosterone and he suggests that medicine isn't going to do it based on the results....his s/a was a higher but still no where near as high as it should be but there was also more volume and what not so that makes sense...he said that medication wouldn't help...Scerena, did you husband have his lh and fsh and all that checked? IF so was it normal?? 
He suggests we go to start iui or ivf...he also said that he wanted hubs checked for sleep apnea as it could cause problems with testosterone levels....i had sleep apnea as an infant myself..and hubs could have it I suppose but he said that getting that fixed wouldn't guarantee a high sperm and testosterone either....
ugh I am totally bummed! I don't see why no medicine willhelp, he explained it all but i just don't full get it


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> *teddy* sorry af showed her face :hugs: :hugs: I am glad you had counselling today, so is this cycle going to be a natural cycle???
> Sending tons of :hugs: your way Hun :hugs:

Counseling is really really helping. I highly recommend it to everyone! i would be a complete mess without it! Yes, this cycle is completely natural...well except for supplements lol. i'm taking

bcomplex 100
apple cider vinegar pills 2x a day
and the thyroid med.
I also bought some detox and womens health tea to try but i haven't had any yet. I'm scared! i hate hot tea, lol!



phrumkidost said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I got back from Singapore this morning! It was a really great time, even though it was a work trip (I have a great job). You'll never guess what happened while I was there -- I Oed! I couldn't believe it! CD 23 or so. And it the strongest ovulation I think I've had -- loads of ECM (I've only got this one or twice in the past year) and I felt like BDing with every guy there (LOL -- and really sorry for the TMI). Hubs and I BDed when I got home, but I'm pretty sure we were too late. Anyway, I am just so excited that my body is doing something!
> 
> I thought of you all while I was there and couldn't wait to check back and see how everyone was doing. It's nice to see more people on here and to get to know more people.
> 
> Teddy and Pooka, I also have the spotting problem. It was better when I was using progesterone cream, but the FS also thinks it might be endo. In any case, I'm using it again now that I've Oed (and I stopped the vitex and EPO) so we'll see what happens. But glad you're feeling better and that the counseling helped, Teddy.

I hope you were able to get in a good one anyways! thats hilarious that you wanted to BD anyone in sight! i guess that part is working! I have taken progesterone pills for 2 cycles now and it did not make any difference with my spotting! :dohh: Neither did the estrogen that i tried last cycle :dohh: My dr is thinking i might have a polyp now. I know i don't have endo because i had a myomectomy in March to remove fibroids and there wasn't any endo so i'm curious to what my problem is.



here_we_r said:


> *Teddy*: Hi sweety. How are you? I see therapy was good. I'm thinking of calling today. So is DH going to your sessions now or just some of them. I think DH needs to go as well but I don't want to talk everything in front of him. I have found a lady that I think I want to use but I don't know how he would feel having a lady.
> 
> AFM: I think I'm in the 2WW. Temps are rising. I had a positive opk in the evening on Friday and then a neg opk Sat. morning and then a positive Sat afternoon. Really weird for me. I'm hoping its like someone told me that the morning was a false neg due to low Lh in my urine. So anyways..I had to pull out the thermy (I didn't want to) and seem to have temp rises. I'm keeping up the BD for a bit to be sure. It didn't try to come out the gate and then go back. Anyways other than that just trying to make it through the day.

Dh only went to the most recent one since i started. He didn't really offer much input but it did open up communication for us and that helped. I don't think he is ready yet, so he will be staying home for a while, lol. Did you ever make an appt? When i was there with the therapist, i didn't hold anything back since dh was there. I figured he might as well know exactly how i feel and what i'm going through and how therapy is helping me. 

So are you officially in the tww now? i will be sending prayers your way :hugs:



Pookabear said:


> [
> 
> All of the medical terminology and explanation is too hard to understand and even explain...but it all boils down to my husband not being a candidate for clomid or testosterone and he suggests that medicine isn't going to do it based on the results....his s/a was a higher but still no where near as high as it should be but there was also more volume and what not so that makes sense...he said that medication wouldn't help...Scerena, did you husband have his lh and fsh and all that checked? IF so was it normal??
> He suggests we go to start iui or ivf...he also said that he wanted hubs checked for sleep apnea as it could cause problems with testosterone levels....i had sleep apnea as an infant myself..and hubs could have it I suppose but he said that getting that fixed wouldn't guarantee a high sperm and testosterone either....
> ugh I am totally bummed! I don't see why no medicine willhelp, he explained it all but i just don't full get it


Sorry your appt didn't go as well as you had hoped. :hugs: Sometimes i think they (drs) cancel out any thought of supplements and vitamins and just try to make money by going straight to ivf or iui. Do you have any idea what your plan is? How is your OH reacting to the news?

*Gdane*-I hope you are feeling better now? thinking of you :hugs:

*krystinabe*-thats awesome about ovulation! just think, if you get pregnant, you can tell your child that they are a hurrican baby! lol! 

*lekker*-good luck with the job opportunity. I hope it works out for you :hugs: Do you have any idea what you are going to do about ivf?

*scerena*-I love that statistic article that you posted earlier! How are you doing?

I'm sorry if i missed anyone and i hope everyone is doing well! 

AFM- My doctor has scheduled me a sonohysterogram this thursday to check my uterus for a polyp or something. He is not happy that i'm still spotting even after all the progesterone and estrogen. I hope that a don't have a polyp. I'm not looking forward to another surgery if that is the case :dohh: Other than that, i'm going natural this cycle and its a big relief!


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks teddy...I have no clue what im going to do at this point! This was a urologist we have seen maybe we should move to a fs ugh....I don't even know, I've seen others on clomid for low T but not sure if they had normal lh and fsh levels as my hubs does...now they brought possible apnea..craziness! 
I hope that one day it will still happen although my hopes are crumbling!
teddy I am so glad the therapy is helping!! My dr wanted to check for a polyp as well fro the spotting last year too but I never went to get it done lol I hope it doesn't cause for another surgery


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi ladies, I thought I'd join if that's okay :)

I'm 24, Jason my other half is 39. We've been TTC for a little over 2 years. We are unexplained infertility, which sucks, but we're still moving along. I've had lots of tests, I have done 6 IUI's, 3 with clomid and 3 with Gonal F and none of those worked unfortunately. We're in the middle of our IVF cycle right now actually, coming to the end soon though. I go in for b/w u/s tomorrow morning, most likely trigger tomorrow morning and then retrieval on Friday. Hoping the get my bfp soon!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

ashknowsbest said:


> Hi ladies, I thought I'd join if that's okay :)
> 
> I'm 24, Jason my other half is 39. We've been TTC for a little over 2 years. We are unexplained infertility, which sucks, but we're still moving along. I've had lots of tests, I have done 6 IUI's, 3 with clomid and 3 with Gonal F and none of those worked unfortunately. We're in the middle of our IVF cycle right now actually, coming to the end soon though. I go in for b/w u/s tomorrow morning, most likely trigger tomorrow morning and then retrieval on Friday. Hoping the get my bfp soon!

:hi: and welcome! How exciting for this new part in your progress! i'm wishing you lots of luck in these next few days! I'm sorry but i'm ignorant of most ivf steps, but i hope it all goes well. This is a great group of girls, so i'm sure you will get some good support.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

As it stands right now the job is full up. There is 160 people in front of me. The IVF, I don't know what we are going to do. I've set up a donation website and there are a couple of people who are doing fundraisers for me. Although in my experience fundraisers through direct selling companies don't really pay off that much. :(


----------



## 4magpies

Do you girls mind if I join? 

xxx


----------



## phrumkidost

Welcome, Ash! And I'll cross my fingers for your IVF cycle! I also don't know much about how it works, so it will be great to hear about it from you. A good friend of mine (36 or 37) just told me today she is 6 weeks prego after her first IVF. So, it is sounding good to me!

Pooka, what a bummer to now feel like you have no good answers or good understanding. There is nothing more frustrating than looking forward to getting information and answers but to suddenly find yourself back to knowing even less than before. Ugh. I would say absolutely you should check out a FS if at all possible. I know what it feels like your have your hope crumbling, but I also know it will turn around and come back. I'm crossing my fingers for you! :hugs:

Teddy, I'll be waiting to hear how the Thurs appt. goes. Hope there is no polyp or anything there that requires surgery, but I also hope they can figure out what is causing the spotting, even after the hormones (maybe it will provide some insight for the rest of us!).

AFM: nothing exciting to report. I'm pleased with the way progesterone cream clears up my skin and also seems to make my hair look better. I go back for tracking blood work on Friday. Next Monday is the appt. with my FS and we'll go over all my numbers then. I'm looking forward to that and, I hope, to FINALLY having a plan. I am also planning to do acupuncture next cycle, as I really do think that is what made me ovulate this cycle. Also praying I don't spot this cycle. Luckily, the desire to BD with every male has passed so I can go back to focusing on work. :p That's it for me. Oh, and it's my birthday tomorrow! I'll be 36, which seems like it should be a good number.

:hugs: to all the rest of you, too!

And, I'm really looking forward to seeing who the first one in this thread is to get a BFP!


----------



## phrumkidost

Welcome, 4! Very nice to have you here, too! :)


----------



## phrumkidost

Oops, I see we should call you Becca. So, welcome, Becca! :)


----------



## 4magpies

Hi phrum thanks for the welcome. 

I will do a mini intro as on my phone. 

As a couple we are on cycle 8 of TTC this may not sound long term but we got help at 6 months TTC as I have known problems. I TTC for nearly 3 years with my ex and had one early MC and one ectopic. 

I was also diagnosed with PCOS. I had my right tube removed due to my ectopic. My left tube has flow but is damaged from an infection after my first loss, I contracted PID. 

The stage we are at at the moment is OH has his SA next week, we get our results a week after, then we will have a plan of action. My GP doesn't really want to give me clomid so I'm hoping he may refer us straight to IVF. But I'm worrying it we will get funding. Also been thinking a lot about doing an egg share cycle. 

I'm 25, OH is also 25, we aren't married or engaged yet (although OH bought a ring a couple of weeks ago so I know it's coming!)

Think that's enough for now. 

I also had my smear/pap the other week and the nurse told me my cervix didn't look right/it was inflammed/cysty so I have an internal with the doctor next week to check this.

xxx


----------



## here_we_r

Hi Ash and Becca! :hi:

Glad you have joined us. Congrats on starting IVF. I hope and pray you get your bfp soon Ash. 

Becca: You've been through a lot I see as well. I like the name of your blog. Very catchy :rofl: Hang in there honey. We're here for support, laughs and anything else you have. :hugs:

Phrum: Hi darling. 

Lekker: My statement that I'm trying to go by that a friend told me.."keep it moving". She says that if I stop to try to catch the wind it will pass me by. Meaning always try to look forward and keep running toward the future. :hugs: It's hard to do that sometimes but then what other choice do we have.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Appointment went GREAT this morning. I'm doing my trigger tonight, they haven't told me when yet, they're going to call me and let me know when they get the results of my b/w. I'm supposed to go in tomorrow morning to make sure that I haven't ovulated yet which I'm sure I won't and then retrieval on Friday sometime in the morning (it depends on when I do my shot tonight, so if I do the shot tonight at 10pm I'll go in friday morning at 9am to have the procedure at 10am)! I'm so excited, but so nervous now ... it's all VERY surreal! It took me so long to get to this point, I'm so happy it's here but want everything to go smoothly and also don't want to have too much pain after the procedure! My mom is going to try and make it here in time for the procedure but we're really not sure she's going to be able to get into the city because of this hurricane stuff ... the NJ transit isn't running and that's how she normally gets here...

Oh and I forgot, he measured 5 follicles but we saw so many more, and they're all around 15-20mm. 


I hope you are all well this morning!! I'm actually going to lay down for a little bit, I'm feeling uncomfortable from all of this medicine and bloat so I will do personals later!


----------



## here_we_r

congrats girl. You will be PUPO in no time. I'm so excited for you. Go take a rest and come back and let us know how you are feeling. We know excited!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hey everyone and welcome to the new girls. I don't have much time for a proper update, but I'm still waiting on AF and found out my FS doesn't do egg sharing, so the closest would be minneapolis. 

Good luck to everyone on their new endeavors and sorry to those with sucky stuff going on. :hugs: and :dust: to all of you.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

PS: ashknowsbest...I like your screen name...my name is ashley too ;)


----------



## Pookabear

Hiya Ladies!!!

Welcome to all of the new ladies!! I too was looking into egg share Gdane..too bad it is so far away for you.. is it something you are still considering?
I scheduled for November 12th to see my old fs that I used to see years ago just to see if he had any options...during this process I found out that they do egg share and it is 5,000 per share which would really help us if we ending having to do ivf...I am seriously looking into this..I also have an ob appt tomorrow just to see if he wanted to me to still do a lap or anything else..

Tonight is trick or treat in my neighborhood and I have only had 3 kids ugh..this crumby weather probably isnt helping


----------



## ashknowsbest

Girls ... I'm a tiny bit worried. 
My nurse called me tonight with my ovidrel instructions. I'm supposed to give myself the trigger at midnight and then I have to go in tomorrow for b/w and u/s to make sure that everything is ready to go and then I go in Friday for the retrieval at 11AM but the actual retrieval is at 12 noon. This is what I'm nervous about .. she told me that my estrogen was through the roof and that they were going to put me on dostinex for 8 days to make sure that it didn't go much higher because the higher it is the more at risk you are for OHSS. Right now I don't have any symptoms of OHSS and she said that she honestly thinks I'll be fine because they're putting me on the dostinex but now I'm all freaked out that they're going to have to freeze all of my eggs because they won't transfer them if I already have OHSS ... craziness!! Please hope for my sanity that we don't have to freeze them and do an FET! I've been waiting for this for so long I would just be so upset!


----------



## scerena

:hi: *becca* welcome :) sorry to hear you have gone through a long journey Hun :hugs: we are all here for you :)

:hi: *ash* nice to see you over here :) yay for trigger but I am really hoping that you don't have OHSS Hun :hugs: I really hope everything goes smoothly for you from now on :hugs:

*teddy* I hope that you're okay hunni? :hugs: I hope this natural cycle bring you a surprise :hugs: 
Glad counselling is doing you good Hun I really am :hugs:

:hi: *4magpies* what a journey you have had :hugs: 

*gdane* hey Hun :) Sorry they don't do egg share not close to you :hugs: COME ON AF OR BRING GDANE A :bfp: 

*here* how are you? I hope that you're well??

*pook* good luck for tomorrow I hope that they have a plan for you :hugs: I had one set of kids at my door and there's loads round here what a shame :(
The fs wouldn't give my oh clomid and got him straight off testosterone! Improvement in the result is always good Hun I personally suggest vits :)
Also sleep apnea- is that lack of sleep? Soz for being dumb :haha: my oh has major troubles with sleep! 

*phrum* how are you doing Hun??? Gl Friday and Monday :hugs: glad the cream is helping your skin and hair :)

*sorry if I've missed anyone I haven't read through properly *

*My only update is- *
I'm 1dpo :) triggered Tuesday :)

Today I got the call from the nurse- my AMH results are back already (like 5 days later) im eligable to egg share!!!! she couldnt tell me my level but she said it must be good enough to go to the next stage, I have a counselling appointment on Nov 5th and I can find my levels out at my fs appointment on nov 15 :)
I've to do one more HIV test to do end of jan and they will find me a match in the meantime :) so next year at some point we will be going ahead with it all thank god!


----------



## Pookabear

During sleep apnea episodes you constantly wake to catch your breath...you don't get much REM sleep...but who knows
not going to the fs until the 12th when I return from my trip, but today is the ob appt I just want to find out if he thinks another lap is necessary
talked to hubs a little more about egg share...I think he is on board with it


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I just got back from my last b/w u/s with my doctor and everything is good to go. He measured 5 follicles and they were all ranging from 17-21mm. He said I should expect to get about 14 eggs which I'm happy about :) He said not to worry too much about OHSS, he didn't mean to scare me but that the dostinex is just a precautionary measure since my estrogen is high they just want to make sure that I'm not going to get a bad case of it. So tomorrow is the day :happydance: I'm still nervous but that's normal, going to try to rest and relax as much as possible today. Oh and for those that like to hear about numbers, my estrogen was 5,138 yesterday.


----------



## here_we_r

Ash..I"m happy for you. I see how stressful the whole IVF thing can be. Well you're on your way. I pray things are cheesy easy from here on out. Keep updating us on your experience.

HI all my other wonderful friends. I hope you guys are well. I'm just so freaking lazy. I know that was totally out the blue..but I'm so lazy. :rofl:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Hi everyone! i hope you are all doing well! Hopefully i get time to read and get updated on everyone this weekend :hugs:

I had my sonohysterogram today. Everything was clear and looked good! There isn't any sign of fibroids or any fibroid growth, and no abnormalities! So i'm glad to hear that. He said that spotting at 10dpo "isn't too terribly bad." Hmm, that still sounds bad to me. :wacko: Since there technically isn't any reason they can find for the spotting and everything has been checked, it must be due to stress. Sigh. Its been very stressful so it could be. He wants me to move on to injectibles but i'm not sure on the specifics on what. Someone is supposed to be calling me about it but i'm not worried about it. I'm not even willing to try that route until after the new year.


----------



## phrumkidost

Great news, Teddy! I was thinking about you and wondering how it went today. And also good to hear Ash's good news!

Here, nice to hear from you, too. Your comment about being lazy made me smile. :)

AFM, my numbers today were good, I think! At 6dpo my estrogen was in the 500s and progesterone was 27.7. So, no supplements needed yet. Back on Monday for more tests. 

Hope you lovelies all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just got back. I'm doing okay. A little nauseous from the anestesia but other than that, I'm good. Uhm ... I was a mess of nerves the whole time in the waiting room and then when I got into the room where they do the procedure I calmed down because it was pretty relaxing in there. My doctor came in, said hello and next thing I knew I was out like a light. No pain during the procedure obviously since I was knocked out and then I was waking up in recovery. They got 25 eggs! I am in a little pit of pain but it just feels like I'm about to get my period. I'm going to rest for the day, thanks for the well wishes and I'll let you all know how many fertilize by tomorrow.


----------



## scerena

*Pook* How did your appointment with the OB go?- Do they think you need another lap? 
So great to hear that your oh is on board with the egg sharing :) we might end up cycle buddies :happydance: will you discuss it with your fs at your appointment?

*Here* I am exactly the same with being lazy :haha: its all this tiring ttc! Hope youre well :hugs:

*Teddy* It's great that you everything was clear soooo happy for you :hugs: Injectables have helped me so much hun I can even ovulate without them- I hope you decide to try them after the new year, well actually I am hoping more than anything that you have your :bfp: before the new year :hugs:

*phrum* Great news about your numbers :hugs: I hope that this will be your last cycle and yay for no supplements :)

*ash* 25 eggs!!! WOW go you- you had some busy ovaries!!! I can imagine being so nervous about the whole thing bless you I know I will be exactly the same :hugs:
Get plenty of rest hun, I will be thinking of you and I hope loads of your eggs fertilize by tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Pookabear

Hi Scerena  my OB appointment went well...the ob doesn't think another lap is necessary at this time, he thinks that we need to focus on the probs with hubs and he suggested possible ivf-with icsi if the fs agrees..he says since I ovulate and everything that I should be just fine with everything, considering that my tubes are open and such!
It would be amazing to have a cycle Buddy  I think I will O tomorrow or the next day but I have a 16 or so day lp...I am on cd 18 I believe! 
How are you doing?? I go to the fs on the 12th to see what he thnks and I signed up for the egg sharing orientation but not sure when it is??

Ash- Way to go on 25 eggs, I hope I do well like that! How many are you planning to transfer? or are you not sure yet?

Here- I am lazy all the time lately myself LOL

Teddy- I am so glad about the test coming back clear...they will never know what the spotitng is, I have went years tying to ask dr to dr. no one knows lol I have just come to terms with the fact that it must just be a part of me lol hopefully it doesn't relate to us getting our bfps.

How is everyone else and Hiiii!


----------



## scerena

*pook* Great news that you dont need another lap hun :hugs: It is really good that your ob is focusing on your hubs considering that you ovulate :)

So we will be TWW buddies sounds great :happydance:

I have my follow up appointment with my fs on 15th nov, so not long after you :)
I hope the orientation isnt too far away so that you can get things moving along :hugs:

I have my 1st egg sharing counselling appointment on monday- I know all about the egg sharing but they will make sure me and oh know all whats to come and how we feel about it all etc- I hope I dont cry as I did on a normal fertility counselling appointment :dohh:

Sending plenty of :dust: your way :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Af got me..just started spotting and I cried during a diaper commercial yesterday. At least I'm still on schedule for fertile time during Mexico. On my way to a party....guess I'll drink it away


----------



## ashknowsbest

pooka - We'll mostly likely be transferring two. :)

A little update for you ladies ... I've been in bed since I got home from the procedure around 2 o'clock. I have been trying to sleep but it hasn't been great sleep ... it's been on and off and because I had a heating pad on me I've been hot and can't sleep when I'm hot. Figures! I just got up about 15-20 minutes ago to use the bathroom for the first time and it was horrible. Pain upon urination and I got this horrible hot flash ... probably due to the fact that I've had the heating pad on me for so long. I had a little bit of a panic attack that I had OHSS but I took my temperature and it's in normal range and I'm not having pain when I press on my belly so it's not that ... still drinking lots of gatorade and eating protein when I can ... I'd rather have carbs Trying to stay happy even though I'm in this pain, hopefully I'll start feeling a little better by tomorrow morning.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Gdane - sorry AF got you! :hugs: Have a GREAT time in mexico! 

scerena - yes procedure is very nerving but you still do GREAT! If I can do it, anyone can :hugs:

pooka - I'm sorry you guys have gotten to the point of IVF but IVF has such good success rates it will be worth it! 

phrum - yay for good numbers!!! Not being on progestrone must be nice :) I'm getting ready to do intramuscular PIO shots ... not fun but it has to be done! Good luck, I hope you get your bfp this cycle!

teddy - I'm glad everything looked great on your sono!


----------



## Pookabear

scerena said:


> *pook* Great news that you dont need another lap hun :hugs: It is really good that your ob is focusing on your hubs considering that you ovulate :)
> 
> So we will be TWW buddies sounds great :happydance:
> 
> I have my follow up appointment with my fs on 15th nov, so not long after you :)
> I hope the orientation isnt too far away so that you can get things moving along :hugs:
> 
> I have my 1st egg sharing counselling appointment on monday- I know all about the egg sharing but they will make sure me and oh know all whats to come and how we feel about it all etc- I hope I dont cry as I did on a normal fertility counselling appointment :dohh:
> 
> Sending plenty of :dust: your way :hugs:

Aw Thanks Scerena!! It was very comforting knowing with all my past problems that the dr wasn't worried on my end...I still feel bad for hubs and hope i qualify for egg sharing and the fs recomends good stuff for us..even if its icsi ...It will be so cool being cycle buddies with you!! How do you feel about the counseling session?? I was thinking about how all that would go for us myself, i think i will just be glad to help another family that is in the same boat..at first i didnt like the idea but it really doesn't seem to bother me now as if it were me i would hope someone would help us out!
I am anxious to get this started and get a bfp :haha::happydance:


----------



## Pookabear

awwww GDANE i am so sorry!!! Many hugs! Drink up girlie you deserve it!!! Text me if you want to talk anytime!!
Ash- hope you feel better2 is the perfect number!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I think two sounds good. I want two because I want twins or one. OH and I already talked about twins and even though it will be very hard, we are willing to do it and comfortable with it. so ... FX'd it works. I would just as happy if only one implanted as well. At this point I just want a healthy happy baby.


----------



## Pookabear

I was thinking the same thing...one or two I would be ok with, but more than two would sure be a handful!! Especially at one time...then again thats just how i feel about it!

I hope you get your bfp!
How did the meds/shots make you feel I didnt some during IuI's in the past but I get really bad PMS and am a little worried about how these hormones and such may affect me...


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah 3 would be craziness! 

I did okay on the shots. I was a little more bitchy ... and snapped at my OH a little more than normal but honestly I was fine. The ER is what got me. I didn't even bruise from the shots so I was very lucky and fortunate. It seems very intimidating but it's really not so bad.


----------



## phrumkidost

Wow, Ash! 25 eggs and getting two transferred. I am so excited for you and can't wait to see how it works out. I always thought twins would be okay, too.

Gdane, sorry about AF. Hope you enjoyed yourself at the party, though! That's the one benefit of AF -- at least you know you can have a few drinks. And, like you said, the timing in Mexico will be perfect! I know someone who could only seem to get pregnant when she went on vacation. So, I'm hoping that's what works for you, too.

Scerena, hooray being able to egg share!

Pooka, glad things are moving along for you and they have a plan for you and your guy.

No news from me until Monday. I'm trying to not think about it all too much and just focus on the weekend. :hugs: to all and I'm sorry for those of you I missed. :(


----------



## scerena

*gdane* I am so sorry hunni :hugs: it's never easy wether u expect the :witch: or not :hugs: try and enjoy your party and have a drink or few for me ;) really hope you get your conceived in Mexico baby :hugs:

*ash* thank you hun :) you have done great and I really hope that you feel better real soon :hugs:

*pook* your very positive attitude is lovely to see :) I have every faith your fs will help your oh, otherwise if Ivf/icsi is the option then you will still get your baby :hugs:
I haven't gave the counselling session much thought, but I think I might cry as I did on the normal fertility counselling- when they bring my long journey up it makes me emotional :(

I really want to help another lady who is in a worse position then myself- these ladies can range from- having chemo treatment to leaving ttc too late, early menopause etc... Giving someone the gift of life they thought they never would have is an amazing gift :hugs:

I can't wait to hear how it all goes when you speak with your fs :) 

*phrum* thank you, it's my only option left how scary!! Gl Monday Hun :hugs:
Hope you have a lovely weekend :hugs:

Oh yeh *ash & pook* here they only allow two max transferred and if under 35 they recommend one- but I want two transferred if I have two good embies as it def would increase chances right, I too am happy for one or two :)


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I have not had time to read though the posts. Just stopping by to say HI! I'm counting down to Tuesday! 

Gdane...so sorry about AF :( 

I'm cheering each and everyone of you on!


----------



## phrumkidost

It an be hard to keep up with everything! Remind me, Lekker: what's on Tuesday?


----------



## phrumkidost

Oops. *can* be hard... :\


----------



## ashknowsbest

So, after not being able to sleep for longer than an hour at a time, I was FINALLY able to sleep for 5 1/2 hours straight after taking a pain killer (tylenol) from 2-7:30 ... so I feel pretty good about that. I woke up a few times in between but just to roll over ... well roll over as much as I could. I woke up this morning feeling a bit better, still sore down there and have to walk kind of hunched over because if I stand up tall I get this pinching feeling down there...not fun. I also just gave myself my first PIO shot. It wasn't that bad ... I've watched videos online about how to do it and it really was not that bad at all ... big pinch once it penetrated skin but after that easy. I honestly think the worst part is sitting there waiting for the medicine to go in ... since it's thick it takes FOREVER! 

I think I'm going to try and take a 30 minute walk with my mom this morning because it says to take a walk and not sit around because then the oils sits but I'm not sure ... at this point I might not be ready to take a walk. I cannot wait to hear the fert report!! I'm so nervous about it but excited at the same time. Will update you girls when I know!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Okay so they called and out of 25 ... 10 fertilized without ICSI. Not really happy about it but oh well ... what am I going to do.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Gdane-so sorry AF got you. Man, life is so unfair. I hope you are doing well mentally and physically. When is your vacation scheduled?

ash-that's great that 10 fertilized so easily! how exciting!!! i'm glad you're getting some rest! Tomorrow is when they put the 2 back in?

pook-glad that you don't need another lap. That sucks that ivf is the best option for you but I think it is good to know your options. I give up on natural though. Either way, I hope it happens soon.

Hello to everyone else!! I finally got a new computer so i'm trying to catch up on peoples journals and the threads. I hope everyone is doing well. Hopefully we see some bfp's soon! I'm doing surprisingly well! i'm loving this all natural feeling! lol!

Scerena-i will definitely be moving on to the injectibles after the new year. Maybe February if it doesn't happen naturally. Do you have to pay for yours? that's the only thing really making me hesitate.


----------



## scerena

*ash* that's great news that 10 fertalized Hun :hugs: I hope your ET goes well hunni and glad you are managing to get some rest :hugs:

*teddy* :nope: I got three goes on the nhs as was clomid resistant... If I want more cycles I have to pay but they recommended the Ivf now... I can't get that on the nhs though :(
How much will the drugs cost you?? Can you find any cheaper?? Really hoping that you get your:bfp: Hun and dont need the injects :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Teddy I've heard injectable are cheaper online at like ivfmeds.com.

I'm ok I guess. Just hope my body stays on track at least one more cycle. We leave for Minneapolis next Friday then leave for Mexico Dec 12th-19th. 

Sorry I haven't written to anyone. Hope you all are well. All the girls that know me know that it takes me a few days to get over af. All this ivf talk really makes me want to talk trav into it. Grr


----------



## ashknowsbest

teddy - Uhm, not tomorrow, I wish! :haha: Tomorrow is day 2, Monday is day 3 ... so as of right now I'm going in on Monday but they will call me that day and let me know if it is going to stay day 3 or if we're going to push it back to day 5 which is Wednesday. I'm looking forward to the transfer though, now that they're fertilized all I want to do it have my babies in my belly! 

scerena - thanks :hugs: How are you going?

As far as the 10 that fertilized without ICSI .. I was not happy about it at the time because I was just kind of in shock that we had 25 and only 10 fertilized but I e-mailed my doctor and he said that he's very happy with that and I guess it really is a good thing they fertilized naturally. I was hoping for more but am extremely grateful for what we were able to get! I won't hear anything more about the embryos until Monday unless something goes wrong with them tomorrow. So FX'd!


----------



## scerena

*gdane* I'm the same when af gets me :hugs: just take your time and we will all be here for you :hugs: I hope you start to feel better soon :hugs:

*ash* 10 is really good Hun :hugs: I'm doing good just in my crappy tww not really thinking about it much and preparing myself for af and my break really...


----------



## ashknowsbest

Aww, keep your head up! You're not out until the witch shows :)


----------



## LekkerSlaap

phrumkidost said:


> It an be hard to keep up with everything! Remind me, Lekker: what's on Tuesday?

I see my new obgyn who is hopefully going to write my referral that I DESERVE to see a fertility specialist.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> *ash*
> 
> *teddy* :nope: I got three goes on the nhs as was clomid resistant... If I want more cycles I have to pay but they recommended the Ivf now... I can't get that on the nhs though :(
> How much will the drugs cost you?? Can you find any cheaper?? Really hoping that you get your:bfp: Hun and dont need the injects :hugs:

i'm not really sure of the specifics. I need to call the FS office and find out exactly what he is prescribing. I had someone call and leave me a message on Friday about the meds but I never called them back. it was a pharmacy. 



LekkerSlaap said:


> phrumkidost said:
> 
> 
> It an be hard to keep up with everything! Remind me, Lekker: what's on Tuesday?
> 
> I see my new obgyn who is hopefully going to write my referral that I DESERVE to see a fertility specialist.Click to expand...

I hope you get the referral!! why are they being so difficult about this?!


----------



## phrumkidost

GDane, I know exactly how you feel! I always need a few days after AF. Even when I don't have my hopes up it's still so depressing every time she comes. Sorry hun, hope you're feeling better now and looking forward to Mexico!

Teddy, glad you're feeling so great. Hooray! And I'm praying you get your BFP before Feb.

Ash, so exciting that within a week you should have two of those little fertilized eggies transferred over. I am so excited for you -- much more than I am for my own hopeless self. :)

Lekker, somehow I had missed you didn't have a referral yet for a FS. That's just crazy! They gave me one even before I could ask (maybe because they saw I was old and hopeless?). Well, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you that get that referral!

:hugs: to all!


----------



## phrumkidost

Oh, I wanted to ask. Can someone tell me more about injectibles? I've seen several of you girls mention them but I am not sure what they are?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

phrumkidost said:


> Oh, I wanted to ask. Can someone tell me more about injectibles? I've seen several of you girls mention them but I am not sure what they are?

I can't really comment on it much because I haven't done any research but i'm sure the other girls can tell you more. The way my FS explained it was that injectibles go straight to the ovaries directly, where as clomid tricks the brain. There isn't any trickery with injectibles so your side effects are less. That's all I know.


----------



## phrumkidost

Thanks, Teddy. That helps a lot. I want to make sure the FS mentions several options on Tuesday so it's good to know ahead of time what sorts of things are out there.

Scerena, when is AF due for a visit? I'm expecting her in six days (which might explain why I'm feeling so bitchy today). It would be fun if we were on a similar timeline!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lekker - I hope you get that referral!!! 

Phrum - it is so exciting and I'm starting to really want those babies back in my body so I can make sure they're okay. :) I was thinking about it last night and technically I'm already a mommy to 10 babies :haha: It's pretty amazing that my OH and I already have babies growing with both of our genetics. Very cool!! Injectables are medications that stimulate your ovaries to produce follicles, more than one anyways. And they're shots that you or you OH have to give to yourself. They use them in IUI or IVF cycles :) I hope you never have to go there!! Oh and no disrespect to teddy but they do cause wicked side effects. I did 3 injectables IUI cycles and have just gone through my first ivf and I had the worst headaches and a lot of hot flashes. The injectables do change the chemicals that your brain produces to get more follicles but they're more aggressive than clomid. Hope this helps!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

ashknowsbest said:


> Lekker - I hope you get that referral!!!
> 
> Phrum - it is so exciting and I'm starting to really want those babies back in my body so I can make sure they're okay. :) I was thinking about it last night and technically I'm already a mommy to 10 babies :haha: It's pretty amazing that my OH and I already have babies growing with both of our genetics. Very cool!! Injectables are medications that stimulate your ovaries to produce follicles, more than one anyways. And they're shots that you or you OH have to give to yourself. They use them in IUI or IVF cycles :) I hope you never have to go there!! Oh and no disrespect to teddy but they do cause wicked side effects. I did 3 injectables IUI cycles and have just gone through my first ivf and I had the worst headaches and a lot of hot flashes. The injectables do change the chemicals that your brain produces to get more follicles but they're more aggressive than clomid. Hope this helps!!

Well, that sucks to hear that the side effects are bad :( my Dr said there wasn't any lol, but what does he know since he's a man and has never done them! Lol. Thx for the heads up!


----------



## scerena

*phrum* I am about 5dpo- so should expect af around weds 14th... Would definately be great to be on the same timeline and get our bfp's!! Do you have any symptoms???

*teddy & phrum* injectables are hormones you inject into your stomach/thigh (I do mine in my stomach) to stimulate your ovaries I have hardly any side effects from them at all... The first cycle I was a bit bitchy with oh and since then nothing really... I do find myself crying at tv programmes :haha: injects are not harsh on your lining- clomid was on mine that's why I was given them...I have done 3 cycles and I do TI with mine like I know a few ladies have so you don't necessarily have to do iui :hugs:
Overall I don't get any side effects :)

*lekker* hoping you get that referral Hun :hugs:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> *phrum* I am about 5dpo- so should expect af around weds 14th... Would definately be great to be on the same timeline and get our bfp's!! Do you have any symptoms???
> 
> *teddy & phrum* injectables are hormones you inject into your stomach/thigh (I do mine in my stomach) to stimulate your ovaries I have hardly any side effects from them at all... The first cycle I was a bit bitchy with oh and since then nothing really... I do find myself crying at tv programmes :haha: injects are not harsh on your lining- clomid was on mine that's why I was given them...I have done 3 cycles and I do TI with mine like I know a few ladies have so you don't necessarily have to do iui :hugs:
> Overall I don't get any side effects :)
> 
> *lekker* hoping you get that referral Hun :hugs:

thanks! that's good to know! mine will be with TI as well. 

How are you doing in your tww?


----------



## scerena

*Teddy* :hi: Im doing good thanks, just trying not to think about it too much if you know what I mean??
How has your weekend been??


----------



## phrumkidost

Well ladies, looks like I'm out for the month. :( I know I shouldn't be surprised, especially since the timing was off for us, but it's always hard getting not-so-great great news. Here are my 9dpo blood levels:

Estrogen: 19
Progesterone: <2

My estrogen dropped a whopping 500 in 3 days and my progesterone dropped over 25. Is this even normal? I feel like I must now have the hormones of a man. AF isn't here yet, and my BBs are still sore, but I am now expecting the spotting any second now. So much for the progesterone cream! LOL

My FS wants to reschedule until next week so she can continue to track me this week. Stay tuned for more numbers on Friday.

Hope the rest of you get better news soon!


----------



## here_we_r

Phrum: sweetheart :hugs: Will she not give you progesterone (vaginal) pills for after O. How long is your LP normally?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I got the news about my ET. I will be doing a day 5 transfer I asked the nurse how many embryos I had left and she said she couldn't tell me so I e-mailed my doctor and am just waiting to hear back! I have to assume that since we're going to day 5 they're doing okay right and there are probably a good amount of them ... ?

phrum - so sorry you're not able to continue this month :hugs:


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies been lucking around...

phrum sorry about your numbers!

ashknowsbest: that seems like you have a lot in reserve! Good muck lady!

Scerna, me and you are on the same page...really trying not to think about anything dealing with TTC!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I got an e-mail from my doctor finally and I have 5 embryos progressing nicely and the other 5 are progressing but they're a little bit slower. I'm very happy with that and can't wait until Wednesday! My doctor seemed a little annoyed that I e-mail him asking but I just wanted to know and it's his job. He wasn't mean ... just a little short ... very quick and short e-mail.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

phrumkidost said:


> Well ladies, looks like I'm out for the month. :( I know I shouldn't be surprised, especially since the timing was off for us, but it's always hard getting not-so-great great news. Here are my 9dpo blood levels:
> 
> Estrogen: 19
> Progesterone: <2
> 
> My estrogen dropped a whopping 500 in 3 days and my progesterone dropped over 25. Is this even normal? I feel like I must now have the hormones of a man. AF isn't here yet, and my BBs are still sore, but I am now expecting the spotting any second now. So much for the progesterone cream! LOL
> 
> My FS wants to reschedule until next week so she can continue to track me this week. Stay tuned for more numbers on Friday.
> 
> Hope the rest of you get better news soon!

that progesterone is way low if they confirmed that you did ovulate? Sore boobs and pms symptoms are a sign of low hormones or problems with your hormones transitioning. It will be very interesting to see what your numbers are on the next test. 

Ash-that's good to hear about your little eggys! 

AFM-doing well. staying busy with work and not trying to think about ttc. 

:hi: everyone, I hope you are all well


----------



## phrumkidost

Great news, Ash!

Scerena and Kyrstin, I want to ask if you're experiencing and symptoms but also want to encourage you not to think about it too much. LOL. Just know I'm crossing my fingers for you.

Here and Krystin, thanks for the concern. Here, the FS wants to see a full cycle before deciding how to proceed. She was originally concerned that I might have endometriosis (I usually spot a week or more before AF and have very painful periods) but wanted to rule out LPP first. So, now that it look like LPD I guess she'll probably want to give me the pills. But what to do about the estrogen? I wonder if I need estrogen supplements of some sort as well?

My LP is usually a week to ten days before I start spotting. Then spotting can be up to a week before AF. I'm still not sure what's normal for me. 

To make things even more confusing, my bbs still hurt and I had a rise in my bbt this morning, after a fall yesterday. Here's the chart if anyone is interested: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3faf62

I just don't know what to think! So back to other things for me. Hope the rest of you are well! :hugs:


----------



## phrumkidost

Yeah, Teddy. The numbers are supper weird:

3 dpo: Estrogen 400s; progesterone 15
6 dpo: Estrogen 500s; progesterone 27.7
9 dpo: Estrogen: 19; progesterone <2

What on earth happened to me between 6 and 9 dpo? Even the nurses thought iwas weird. It will be interesting to see what Thursday's numbers bring.


----------



## Sizzles

Hi Ladies! I've not been on in a few days, so had lots to catch up on!

Here we R - thanks for asking after me a few pages back!

Lekker - fingers crossed for the referral - not before time! Good luck with the job thing.

Teddy - as a fellow spotter, I completely sympathise with where you're at. Glad to hear the counselling is going well.

phrumkidost - glad to hear you _didn't_ bd with every man there, whilst in Singapore! :haha: Sorry to hear your body is messing you around; hopefully you'll get answers soon.

4 Magpies - welcome!

Ash - good luck for Wednesday's ET! I'm sure the doc didn't mean to be short - it's just that they deal with these things all the time, whereas for us it's life-changing events, and strangely, we tend to focus our attentions on it! I'd find it really hard making the decision for how many to transfer; Personally, I wouldn't particularly want twins first time (always thought if we got to a second time, twins might be a good idea as I always wanted 3 children, but I know OH would say 2 was enough - it would be a sneaky way to get my way!) but equally, if you have 2 transferred, you could lose one anyway, as happened to a friend of mine this year, who is now 14 weeks with 1 and very happy! It's such a minefield! I wish you loads of luck though, and hope that if you get 2 transferred, you end up with 2 ickle babies in 9 months time! :oneofeach:

Thanks to whoever posted the stats for bd in relation to ov a few pages back - very interesting! (sorry I can't remember who it was!)

AFM, well I got on to the fertility nurse about the spotting. She'd previously dismissed it during my first FS visit (as all other medical professionals have!), but I think me telling her that I spot or bleed for potentially 17 days in a month made her realise that apart from anything else, its frustrating and impractical, but maybe she also thought something wasnt' right. The upshot was that she got back to me after speaking to a consultant and said the consultant will look at my cervix. So I have that joy to look forward to on Christmas Eve!!!
I'm still doing acupuncture, but I've cut back, partly due to the cost and partly because I'm not really seeing any benefits. I'm thinking of stopping my visits after the next one and maybe taking them up again as and when we're on an IVF cycle, as it's supposed to be particularly beneficial then.
I didnt' use my CBFM this month, so I'm not entirely clear on when I ov'ed, but it was one of 3 days, so if I plump for the middle, I'm 7dpo. I thought I had some 'sensations' yesterday - not really pulling or pinching, but possibly poky feelings inside. It's almost certainly nothing, but I have to hope this could be it...

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## here_we_r

I see your chart and girl..without googleing the numbers I have no idea what they are in FH. :rofl: I do see the rise though. And a good rise at that. Wouldn't that be nice if it was an implantation dip. 

As far as the estrogen goes..I have done estrogen and progesterone the last two cycles. I haven't had any test to show low of either but its just a regiment that we are trying with the clomid. 

TEDDY: Seriously about the sore boobs and PMS symthoms? I had no idea. I had never heard that until now. That's amazing. I need to google that too. :haha: Do you know this cycle even on the progesterone I haven't had any sore boobies. They are full but not sore. Last month on the progesterone they got sore. Thanks for that tip girlfriend.

Ash: congrats on the eggs honey. You'll be pupo before too long.

Sizzles: :hi: Oh I'm so glad to hear from you. You most certainly have to have hope. So we're close. I'm about 10dpo. I think after those weird opk's I had. I'm glad you were able to open your FS eyes to the logic of a possible 17 day bleed. That is no where near normal. Kudos to you for standing up. 

Lekker: Ok...Make sure to come let us know details. :hugs:

Teddy: :hugs: You are the best!

GDANE: :hi: my lady. Where you at? Well, I know where you are but I want you to come here. :rofl:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Sizzles-I'm glad that the nurse is finally listening to you and is looking into it further. It sucks that you have to go in on Xmas eve though.

Here-I've read that about progesterone in that making babies book. I'll find it for you and send it with the rest of the pics. I just have to get my new computer worked out. Stupid thing won't come back after sleep or hibernate. It has to b completely held down at power button to turn off then on again. It's going back as soon as I have time. I swear I have the worst luck with computers!


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies just a flying visit so sorry I can't reply individually to you all :hugs:

Just a quick update- 
I had my counselling appointment yesterday for egg sharing and it went great :)

I have an appointment on the 14th to hand in my consent forms and to set everything up properly :)

I must be around 6/7dpo not holding onto much hope and I'm ony positive by a pinch! 

I promise I will spend more time on the thread tomorrow ladies and I really hope you're all well :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Well ladies.....I did not get my referral.........



I AM HAVING A LAP AND DYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He is absolutely the BEST DR EVER! He's not just worried about my infertility...he's worried about EVERYTHING! He's giving me more advice today than any dr I have ever seen in my life...and trust me...there are a alot! One month from today....DEC 6th I will be going under and having the Lap and Dye. I'm officially SHUTTING UP about the referral...whining....and poor me! It's now I CANNOT WAIT! He was explaining to me the risks of surgery...and I sat there with a smile on my face. He said I was the most calm person he has ever explained surgery to. Since ya know the whole 50/50 chance of dying on the table. I'm like I've had 4 surgeries while completely under and I've been fine. Do you really think I'm going to worry about this one? NOPE!


----------



## krystinab

LekkerSlaap said:


> Well ladies.....I did not get my referral.........
> 
> 
> 
> I AM HAVING A LAP AND DYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He is absolutely the BEST DR EVER! He's not just worried about my infertility...he's worried about EVERYTHING! He's giving me more advice today than any dr I have ever seen in my life...and trust me...there are a alot! One month from today....DEC 6th I will be going under and having the Lap and Dye. I'm officially SHUTTING UP about the referral...whining....and poor me! It's now I CANNOT WAIT! He was explaining to me the risks of surgery...and I sat there with a smile on my face. He said I was the most calm person he has ever explained surgery to. Since ya know the whole 50/50 chance of dying on the table. I'm like I've had 4 surgeries while completely under and I've been fine. Do you really think I'm going to worry about this one? NOPE!

Im so happy for you! Good luck on the lap! Have you ever had a HSG before?


----------



## scerena

*lekker* Congrats you got a lap date :) gl :hugs: the lap was the best thing I ever did as it revealed I had a blocked tube and they unblocked it! Gl Hun hope all goes well :)

*krystinab* :hi: how are things going with you???


----------



## TeddyBearPug

lekker-woohoo!!! so happy that your appointment went well!! So what other advice or concerns did he share with you?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Krys-Yes I've had 2 HSG's, one was a light one to diagnose and showed that my tubes were completely blocked...2nd was more of a D&C to try to blow out the tubes...2 days before hubby deployed 2 years ago last month. 

He was concerned about my heart and my back. He encouraged me to start asking more questions and documenting everything. He said that it could help me in the long run. I'm so freaking excited and I don't think I'm going to be able to sleep this entire month! LOL I just hope this month FLIES BY! :)


----------



## Sizzles

Bless ya Lekker for being so excited about your op! I completely get where you're coming from though; it's progress and could ultimately lead to the positive outcome we all strive for!

Scerena - good news on the counselling session.


----------



## phrumkidost

Hi ladies,
First, can I start by reiterating how nice is is to have this thread?

Sizzles, nice to hear from you and get an update! I'm so happy stressing the 17 days of bleeding a month finally got the nurse's attention. And, I'm crossing fingers that those sensations are what we all hope they are!

Here, you're a sweetheart. Thanks for having a look at my chart. Of course I would be thrilled if that drop is an implantation dip! (aside: As an American, I also have no idea about C, but since my phone is set for Australia and I track on my phone that's what they give me -- I'd better learn it I guess LOL). The temp stayed up again today, and still no spotting at 11 dpo. But why the low hormonal numbers...? It's all so confusing. Trying not to focus on it all too much, but back for more blood work tomorrow.

Teddy, I also didn't know about the hormones and PMS and bbs. I may have to look for the making babies book. This is my third month on progesterone (this time only post-O). I've had different responses to it every month. I just love all the different knowledge and experience you girls bring!

Scerena, so glad the egg-sharing is moving along well. Though I really hope this month is it for you!

Lekker, also so happy you had a good appointment and are moving ahead for another surgery! I have heard elsewhere that these things sometimes have to be repeated after a few years (it's your second, right?)

GDane, yes, where are you? And, remind me when you go to Mexico?

Becca, Luper, others who we haven't heard from in awhile I am forgetting: how are you doing?


----------



## scerena

*sizzles & phrum* thank you ladies :hugs: I hope that you're both well?


----------



## here_we_r

:hi: girls

Lekker: I'm so happy for you. :dance: It's about time you had some happiness in this TTC world. Progress was made yesterday and that's fantastic.

Scerena: congrats on the egg-sharing. Not long now honey. Hopefully though this is the month you've been waiting for and your last cycle of injectibles is all you need.

Phrum..I"m so terrible with numbers like that :rofl: I'm so glad your temp stayed up too. Let's hope that means a beanie is in there.

All you other ladies..I hope all is well with you :hugs:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

No this will be my first Lap and Dye. I'm trying to find people who have had success at getting pregnant naturally afterwards. I'm hoping the odds are ever in my favor ahahahaha


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'll post when I find my groove back...sorry everyone. :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

lekker - yay for getting the approval so you can get your lap and dye! It sounds like you have a really good doctor now!


Well ladies, I'm PUPO with ! We transferred two embryos, 1 excellent quality and one good quality. The good quality embryo was just behind the excellent one by a little bit! The doctor told us the chance of twins is 25% and we're okay with that. It went well, they found my cervix easily, and I had a little bit of cramping with the catheter but nothings crazy almost like the HSG but not as bad. I got to see them on the screen when the embryologist was sucking them up into the catheter and it really was amazing! So touching and my OH almost cried. He's so sweet! I saw him get teary eyed but I didn't say anything cause I didn't wanna make him feel bad or anything. It was a wonderful experience and now I'm just laying on the couch getting rest! 
Here is the picture, it's a little blurry but the one on the left was the excellent quality.
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0638-1.jpg


----------



## scerena

*here* thank you I really hope this cycle works- but zero symptoms! No sore :holly: no nothing :shrug:

How are you doing???

*lekker* I've had a lap and dye good luck :hugs: I have seen a few ladies get their :bfp: after their lap :)

*gdane* I hope you feel better soon Hun, sending you tons of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

*ash* I posted in your journal, congrats on being PUPO!!! The pics are amazing :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I got a call from my doctor a few minutes ago and out of the two that we didn't transfer 1 survived until today but he said it's not that great of quality so he doesn't suggest freezing it. Obviously if we really wanted to he would let us but it's not worth it. My OH and I had discussed the other day that if we only had one frosty we wouldn't freeze it anyways because it's not worth it for 1000$ when we get 3 more fresh cycles through my insurance company so .... I'm a little sad and disappointed about it but I'm still happy with what we got and I have to stay positive! It's also 1000$ that OH and I don't have to put out right now, which is nice!


----------



## Sizzles

Wow Ash! Great news on the PUPO with twins! Good luck!


----------



## ashknowsbest

sizzles - thanks!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

WOOT GO ASH!

So ladies...I woke up this morning and got a call from my insurance. They called to tell me I could come pick up my referral. UMMMM Referral for what? Internal Medicine....I need a better definition. MY OBGYN!!!!!!! Wrote me a referral for my yearly heart exam without me having to beg and plead for it. I go for my full on stress test, echo, ekg, ect in just a couple of weeks! I'm so happy that he cares about me. I couldn't ask for a better doc!


----------



## lindsayms05

Hi gals! I wasn't able to read up on everyone's story, but I was hoping to join in! My hubs and I are almost to 2years ttc now. I have pcos with severe insulin resistance, but I'm working with an RE now so hopefully were getting it under control. I had 2ovulatory cycles in a row on just IR meds, but then had an anovulatory cycle last month. I'm now in the middle of a femara dose in addition to my IR meds and weight watchers as I have about 25 lbs to lose. I'm kind of just twiddling my thumbs over here hoping and praying to ovulate in the near future!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Welcome Lindsay! That's how I spell my middle name. :) You'll love it here I hope! The ladies here are very encouraging!


----------



## Sizzles

Hi Lindsay!


----------



## phrumkidost

Wow, Ash! So happy for you!

And also good news, Lekker, about the referral and having a Doc who actually cares!

Lindsay, welcome! I have been possible PCOS in the past, though the FS doesn't think so at present (though I am convinced many of my cycles are anovulatory). But glad it sounds like you are getting things under control.

How are the rest of you ladies?

AFM, Thursday's blood work was weird. They did a pregnancy test which was a BFN (no surprise there) but the progesterone was back UP to 11. I don't know how that that is for 12 DPO but it didn't seem like it was too off the wall. I spotted a bit at 13 and 14 DPO (today) and expect AF tomorrow. I really can't wait to get started on the new cycle. I'm planning for the same: acunpuncture; vitex and EPO before O; progesterone cream after O. But I'm also seeing the FS on Tuesday to go over all the tracking numbers so we'll see if she has any plan for me.

Hope you're all well! xoxo


----------



## scerena

:hi: *Lindsay* welcome :)

*phrum* good luck Wednesday Hun I hope they have a good plan in place for you :hugs: 
Sorry af is on the way :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

*lekker* so glad you have found a doc who is helping you and who has sent for your referral :)

*ash* when are you due to test???

*teddy* how are things going with you Hun? Hope you're well??

*gdane* hope you are feeling a little better? :hugs: :hugs:

*krystinab* how are you? Are you going to test???

:hi: *sizzles & here* hope you ladies are doing good???

*sorry to anyone I missed too *

Afm- Nothing new to report here I'm 11dpo...

I have two fertility appointments next week-
Wednesday- egg share appointment to get all consent forms handed in...
Thursday- follow up with my fs as its the end of meds for me...


----------



## Pookabear

scerena said:


> :hi: *Lindsay* welcome :)
> 
> *phrum* good luck Wednesday Hun I hope they have a good plan in place for you :hugs:
> Sorry af is on the way :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> *lekker* so glad you have found a doc who is helping you and who has sent for your referral :)
> 
> *ash* when are you due to test???
> 
> *teddy* how are things going with you Hun? Hope you're well??
> 
> *gdane* hope you are feeling a little better? :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> *krystinab* how are you? Are you going to test???
> 
> :hi: *sizzles & here* hope you ladies are doing good???
> 
> *sorry to anyone I missed too *
> 
> Afm- Nothing new to report here I'm 11dpo...
> 
> I have two fertility appointments next week-
> Wednesday- egg share appointment to get all consent forms handed in...
> Thursday- follow up with my fs as its the end of meds for me...

Hi everyone!!! I enjoyed my trip to L.A. to see the voice!! It was beyond amazing!!! We sat right behind the contestants that weren't performing that night that were on Adam and Blakes team and even got to speak to a couple of them it was amazing! I needed that time with all the ttc stress and appts lately!
Sorry i have missed everyones posts I hope you are all hangin in there!
Gdane- I miss ya chicky...text me!
Phrum- I hope they have a perfect plan for that bfp!! I also go to my f/s Monday to find out whats next and what he thinks!
Serena- I am excited to see how your egg sharing stuff goes...I'm hoping to join you in that journey soon as I just know the dr. is going to recomend icsi/ivf

Hi teddy, here, ash, kryst, and everyone else!! Also Lekker I hope they get you together and ready for your bfp soon, I am so glad that you have a dr that cares, they are so hard to find, and it just helps so much on the journey to have one


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scerena - I'm due to test Friday the 16th. :) I'm excited but nervous to be honest! Things seem to be moving along quickly for you! 

pooka - wow you went to the voice! How awesome! I haven't watched it this season yet but last season I watched and liked it a lot! 

AFM - 4dpt5dt ...I'm getting very nervous now since the testing date is getting closer. I've been having pinching/cramping pains for the last 2 days but I'm trying not to look too much into it. I'm also tired (I've been going to bed really early, last night I went to bed at 6PM and slept through the night!) and hungry all of the time! I'm chalking it up to the progesterone though! So just waiting, waiting, waiting. I've been relaxing a lot, sitting on the couch, knitting, watching movies, so I'm doing what I'm supposed to be. I'm thinking about testing early but I'm also not sure ... so. We'll just have to see how I feel when it gets closer! I think the soonest I would test would be 6dp5dt so in 2 days.


----------



## Sizzles

ashknowsbest said:


> i think the soonest i would test would be 6dp5dt so in 2 days.

eeek!


----------



## scerena

Ladies... The :witch: arrived tonight- 3days early :( so I officially am on no more meds :(

I have to wait until around spring time next year I'm guessing, so it's just me and oh until then...

*poco* hey Hun I hope you don't have to join me :hugs: fx'd you don't- but if you get to that stage I will have a busy but praying you don't ever get to that stage :hugs:
Glad the voice was amazing and that you had a really good time :hugs:

*ash* so excited for you I have everything crossed :hugs: so hoping this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## Pookabear

WE have already been told its IVF for us....but tomorrows appt. confirms it :-( I have accepted the fact, that it is what it is...nothing more we can do ...just hope it works if we get that far with it


----------



## LekkerSlaap

pook :( I hope tomorrow they are like...bam you're pregnant! Message me when you get done if you want.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Update on me, I've not really felt well today at all. I forgot that my stomach was feeling weird this morning and my bestie came home from Texas lastnight so I spent the day at her house with her, our hubby's, and her kiddos!!!!! It was EXACTLY what I needed!!!! Her hubby cooked lunch and dinner. Well I'm a glutton for punishment and ate 3 stuffed jalapenos (which usually make me regret my life) and I had 3 shots with her. Less than my normal intake when I actually drink. Well now I can't help but battle the urge to blow chunks. I might have a little touch of a stomach bug. I took some nausea meds and am sipping on water. Went to go take a nice hot bath and I had NO hot water at all. :( So now I'm waiting on hubby to get back from giving his co worker his pager back so we can go to bed. Hopefully tomorrow I'll feel right as rain!


----------



## phrumkidost

Hi ladies!

So sorry Scerena about AF! And it must be so frustrating to not have any recourse to anything else. I was really hoping this was your month. :hugs: Have you thought about trying acupuncture between now and then? That's my new big thing, after my exciting O last month. :)

Pook, glad you had a great time in L.A.! It's sooo important to get a break from ttc every now and then and rejuvenate yourself. So glad you could do that. I'll be anxious to hear how it goes with your FS!

Lekker, hope you're feeling better! Jalapenos and shots -- what a combination! 

Ash, wow, I am so excited for you! I'm on pins and needles for you waiting for the next days. Glad you are taking good care of yourself and getting lots of sleep and food. 

AFM, not too much new. So far, AF has been relatively kind. I didn't get much of the normal spotting and the normally excruciating painful cramps are bearable! I think it's the acupuncture. I'm anxious for the FS tomorrow. Once I've heard her plans for me I am reporting back to the acupuncturist, and will probably starting getting poked again this week. 

In 2 weeks I'm leaving for Bhutan! For my work I will spend about 6 weeks there doing research. I'll have internet about 1/2 the time so will keep you posted when I can. I wasn't excited about getting away from home, and feeling like I'll miss 6 weeks of acupuncture and other ttc, but on the other hand I'll probably be less stressed about it all, so maybe it will be a good thing. And hubs is coming this time, so maybe we'll be lucky...

:hugs: to all of you!


----------



## phrumkidost

Hi ladies, Check me out! I figured out how to upload a pic of myself and give myself a signature. LOL -- might as well have as much fun with this as possible. :)


----------



## here_we_r

scerena, :hugs: I'm sorry babe. I see you and I in the same boat. I have just let myself go too. I've drank so much wine this weekend and soco shots too. I just had to have a get-a-way. I hope you get your surprise bfp soon.

Hi girls. I'm just in a funk and will post to you guys a little later. I really don't think I O before I started the progesterone. So what a waste. Anyways..what can I do? Not a D*** thing. hang in there girls :hugs:


----------



## Pookabear

Hi ladies!! Hiya HERE, I hope you are doing ok...I totally understand the funk as I find myself in one everynow and then! Hang in there lady! I hope you did O!!

Phrum hey chica! Would be great if you and hubs could get LUCKY away from home...stress free 

Gdane- I miss you bunches! where are you hiding?


----------



## Pookabear

Lekker- I hope you get to feeling better! Thanks for the encouragement about the f/s appt. I'll be messaging you!

Scerena- Thanks for encouragement also and so sorry about AF...cant wait til she leaves for you!

Hi sizzles and Ash and everyone else!

AFM: I am currently sick today with a virus/cold....not sure what it is but it sure does suck! Woke up with it :0(
Also went to the F/S today...he is recomending two IUI's but naturally this time with no clomid or trigger etc. he said he wouldn't do more than two in our case but we should at least try it before spending bucku dollars....I guess I can agree to that....bad news is next step is IVF/ICSI and found out they don't offer egg sharing and they didn't even know it was on their website booooo!!!! So there goes that option...hopefully some miracle happens and the iui works! They also have me in for cd 3 blood work for AMH, FSH, TSH, Prolactin, and cystic fibrosis screening, just to double check all those...also hubs has to get a screen for cystic fibrosis as well...
Here is where the advice comes in....we can start this IUI procedure as soon as I ovulate again which will be around Dec. 7 or 8th or so....we would find out if I am pregnant right around christmas eve which would be amazing! Or we could ruin my Christmas with a BFN lol...I don't know whether to wait til January or give it a go next o?? I should be starting af early next week if stopping fertilaid didnt mess it all up....boobies currently hurt haha
So any advice or suggestions?? Part of me feels like iui wont work...but wouldn't it just be amazing if it did!


----------



## phrumkidost

Pooka, yay for hope with IUI! I'll be praying it works for you. As to whether to start this cycle or next... how stressed are you feeling about it all? The blood work, the holidays, everything elsewhere? If you're pretty relaxed and it's all going okay, then maybe get started on it right away? Or, if the extra testing and the holidays make you stressed, then maybe take things slowly and get started next cycle? Anyway, those are my thoughts.

Here, I totally understand. I was in a terrible funk right before AF came, even though I knew I shouldn't have been hopeful. I'm feeling better now she's here and on her way out. All the wine I drank over the weekend also helped, I think. :) I also don't think I was Oing until I changed when I take vitex and EPO, added progesterone cream at the right time, and started acupuncture. In a way, the first year for me was a total waste, I think. Sigh.


----------



## Pookabear

I LOOOOOVE Wine too!!!! I am starting to think we should put WINE in the title of this thread... LOL

Thanks so much Phrum for the encouragement and prayers..I am going to get the blood work this month regardless, but as far as the IUI I am not sure.. the good thing is it will be unmedicated so I wont have to be on the lovely clomid and trigger that I didn't care for last time we tried IUI...so I don't think I will be as stressed plus back then I was stressed with so many other things where as this time I thnk I have a much more relaxed lifestyle...I honestly don't have tons of hope of it working but I know it will increase after I get it done..with hubs sleepy swimmers it will def. give them a little boost up to the right comfy place  I dont know...iffy..


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I just created a petition....can you ladies spread this around for me? Pretty please????

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...-cover-ivfiui-treatments-infertility/Vr4bxKl3


----------



## Sizzles

Sorry to hear af arrived Scerena.

Pookabear - I hope the appointment goes well today. I too love wine, so the title should read: LTTTC, drinking wine, while feeling left behind (because of the wine) Room - or something like that!

Lekker - YIKES to the jalapenos and shots! Made me feel ill just thinking about the implications of mixing the 2! Hope you're feeling better!

Phrum - Good luck with Bhutan; taking hubby was definitely a good move!! Fingers crossed...

Here - big hugs coming your way!

Ash - hope everything's good with you. Got everything crossed for you (and nowhere near OV, so that's actually possible!)

Hi to everyone else!

AFM, well I had lurvely snuggles with my friend's 3.5 month old yesterday. We met with another friend for coffee and played 'pass the baby' between the 2 of us! Then she went to sleep on me, so I had warm, snuggly baby on me as I reclined on the sofa for about half an hour; we only moved as it was time to leave. I smelt of baby (in a nice way!) all the way home!
Yesterday morning I woke up to what I thought was af as I was 'leaking'! However, I was a bit surprised on 2 counts: 1, no pain and I always have af pain - sometimes almost unbearable, and 2, it had arrived on about 13dpo, whereas I average 16dpo. Any way, I only spotted for the rest of the day, so I think it was just my usual spotting, but I'd been lucky this month and only had small amounts when I wiped. TMI, but last night I had a large clot and all the spotting seems to be almost black in colour. I think my acupuncturist will have something to say about that later. On that note, I'm going to have this session today, but then I'm giving it a rest for a while - perhaps permanently - as I just don't feel that I'm seeing the benefits and my bank balance certainly isn't! With Christmas coming i could do with keeping hold of the cash I'd spend on acu.
So any way, still no af this morning, but I'm hoping following acu it might arrive tomorrow, which would be a 15 day LP, which is ok. This is the first month that I haven't had tears linked to spotting or af starting. I think this is quite sad as it suggests I'm just resigned to getting my period every month, so I'm not surprised, and therefore upset, when it comes.


----------



## phrumkidost

I think it's great we all love wine so much. LTTC, drinking wine, left behind -- I love it! :)

Pooka, keep us posted on when you decide to go for IUI. I think not being stressed has got to be a part of it. 

Sizzles, I think a 15 day LP sounds good. Somehow I wonder if the clot is good, too? Maybe cleaning up some old energy or something? Anyway, if your acupuncturist does say something, I'd be curious to hear what it is. On the one hand, I'm happy this month the impending AF didn't make you tear up, but I know what you mean about being sad that you're resigned to it. :hugs: One of these months soon it will will work out!

Ash, any news?

GDane, how you doing hun? :hugs:

Hope the rest of you are fine, too!

AFM, my FS didn't find anything too remarkable in my tracking cycle. She thought the odd day I had must have been a mistake and that otherwise the numbers suggested ovulation and OK luteal phase. But like I said, this is the first month it felt good to me. She wants to do one more tracking cycle, test DH's sperm (his bloods looked fine and he has 3 kids from previous relationship, but just to be sure), and if both of those still look good, then schedule the lap. At that point she might try clomid or go straight to IUI. However, I won't be able to be back in for tracking until March, when I am back home and not crazy busy. So, it all boils down to more waiting. Now I'm just hoping my acupuncturist will still see me these two weeks before I leave for Bhutan so I have a chance while we are there.


----------



## here_we_r

LMBO! Phrum...I love it!! :rofl:

I'm so a wine fanatic.


----------



## Sizzles

phrumkidost said:


> Sizzles, I think a 15 day LP sounds good. Somehow I wonder if the clot is good, too? Maybe cleaning up some old energy or something? Anyway, if your acupuncturist does say something, I'd be curious to hear what it is. On the one hand, I'm happy this month the impending AF didn't make you tear up, but I know what you mean about being sad that you're resigned to it. :hugs: One of these months soon it will will work out!

Well you may be right Phrum! Acu lady was surprised by the clot, but I also mentioned that one of the points she used last week (left wrist) was particularly sore and bruised afterwards and she felt that the 2 pieces of info together suggested 'congestion' and that the clot may have been the congestion clearing. She also felt that the fact that I'd not been emotional this month was to do with my emotions being stronger, which obviously she ascribed to the acu! I told her that I was taking a break as I can't afford to go any more; I hadn't realised just how skint I am til I went to the cashpoint for the acu money! So I've said I'll keep her posted of any developments pg or IVF wise and that I may well return when the IVF ball starts rolling. TBH it feels a little like a weight off my mind as I never really _enjoyed_ sessions and I'd rather use the money on something lovely! As I said to her, for the last 18months I've bounced from one fertility fix to the next: bbt charting, reflexology, cbfm, acu; it's time for a rest! I'm not taking a break from ttc, but hopefully we'll be a bit more relaxed with our approach.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Ok...so I'm a little weirded out. I'm 3 days away from my normal AF...lastnight I was cramping pretty hard in my left ovary. Tonight I cramped really hard for a min and then nothing. I went to the bathroom and I was bleeding...but it's OLD blood. TMI I"M SORRY. There isn't a lot...but it's really dark. Idk what to think about it


----------



## Pookabear

Hmmm not sure...I get the spotting with old blood every month so its normal for me, but surely not everyone...have u ever had it before?? Would be lovvely if it was implantation spotting but don't want to get your hopes up for nothing...def. keep an eye on it and keep us posted
Sorry I can't be of more help :0(


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hey ladies...sorry I haven't been around. This thread moves so fast and I've been reading, I just haven't had the emotional energy to respond if you know what I mean. 

Phrumkidost: I can't believe your levels dropped so much...did they ever say what happened there? If they're guessing endo, are you going to have a lap?

Ashknowsbest: Best of luck to you with being PUPO...hopefully you're not proven otherwise. 

krystinab: Hope you're doing well? I see you're on cd1. :hugs:

Scerena: how ya doin dear? 

Boss came, respond to the rest of you later!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I've never had it at the beginning before. It's def not implantation...that was just wishful thinking. I'm in FULLLLLL FORCE right now and it's completely normal color. She's not being very kind today...I'm cramping REALLLLLLLLLLLLLY bad! Thank god for bath tubs! LOL


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies I just cant stay away from bnb- and especially this thread as you all get what I am going through as you all are too :hugs:

*gdane* Im doing okay thanks, its weird not injecting or popping pills :wacko: but I am kind of enjoying it- I dont feel lost YET :haha:

How are things going with you???

*Lekker* Sorry af got you hun :hugs: this month I had that ovary pain and then 3 days early (as I have a 14day lp on meds) my af was here! Weird the same happened to you! But anyway :hugs: Whats your plans for this cycle???

*Teddy* How are you doing hun?? I miss you!!! :hugs:

*Here, Phrum, Pook, Sizzles, Ash, Krystinab* :hi: how are you all doing? Any updates??? I havent had a chance to read back through- only the last page sorry :dohh: Hope you're all doing well???

* to anyone I missed too, sorry if I missed you *

Not much going on with me... Af is pratically out the building! I have been just working and doing my thing! 
I am just bd'ing everyother day or when we feel like it :) No tracking cycles NO NOTHING :) 
I had my egg sharing appointment today- I have a high amh- 35.05 (pmol/l) should be around 15 so I have optimal fertility and they are very happy with that :)
I have my follow up with my fs tomorrow becuase of my failed treatments- I am going to ask for metformin he better give it to me I will beg if I have too :haha:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lekker: so great to hear you are getting somewhere with doctors that care. They're the best!! So sorry af is being a raging beeyotch to you. Big :hugs: You gotta keep me posted on your lap and dye! Hope you start feeling better soon. 

Teddy: I'm so glad to see how well you're doing with counseling and that you're getting back to taking care of YOU. It's so nice to have your mind off TTC a little, but I"m sorry about the stuff you've been going through lately. :hugs:

4magpies: welcome dear if I haven't welcomed you already!

Sizzles: hope your tww is treating you well and you come out of it with a bfp!! Hopefully they figure out your spotting. Can't imagine how frustrating that must be.

Scerena: hope all is going well with your egg sharing..do you know when you'll be starting or matched with a recipient?

Lindsay: welcome!! I'm sorry to hear you have pcos, I have PCOS too and it really really sucks. Hopefully someone will find a cure soon. I'm also on the weight loss wagon, wanting to lose about the same amount as you. PCOS kicked my ass in that department.

Phrum: I think the progesterone can vary depending on what time of day and if you ate before hand. Maybe that's what happened there? You sound like you have the world's best job!! You get to travel AND your hubby can come with you?!?! How freakin exciting. Hope your trip is just what you need. Sorry to hear your acu isn't doing as well as you thought. I heard it was expensive, thats why i haven't tried yet. When you thinking of lap?

Pook! Soooo jealous of your trip!! I LOVE adam and blake's teams...my favorite is Terry McDermott by far! I wish I would've known where you were sitting. I have been watching every week. I'm sorry you have come to know you have to do IVF. I know how you feel and it's a really sucky feeling. I'm glad you're taking the bull by the horns and both you and your DH are on the same page with it all. Hope you feel better soon. My input on the IUI is probably not what you want to hear, but with your Dh's count, MY opinion is to go straight to IVF with ICSI...this is what two different docs told me and no offense, but my dh's SA had better results than yours. 

Here: I feel your pain hunny bun. I'm here for you whenever. Have you thought about doing Lap?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

scerena- thank you. No plans for this month. Just waiting on the surgery to arrive and go from there. 

Gdane-I missed you! :) The days are just creeping by for me right now. I bought a cute sea turtle puzzle to work once it gets here. Hoping that will take my mind off of things.


Everyone else...I'm not caught up. I'm bad at this direct talking thing. I'm praying for you all.

AFM day 2 AF back to the normal color and RAGING! I have a honking fever blister that I'm trying to get rid of right now. I'm so sleepy lately. I'm ready to just crawl back into bed with the babies and just go to sleep!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Hello everyone! I've been silently lurking, i'm surprised Gdane hasn't called me on it, lol! I haven't caught up on anyone, so I apologize.

Thanks gdane, I really think counseling has helped me so much with dealing with infertility. I recommend it to anyone who is on the fence about it. 

I'm doing ok. I ovulated after many hang ups. I think my body kept trying to ovulate and couldn't. We only got a bd in after I had ovulated, so i'm not having any hope for this cycle. Its ok though, i'm excited for the holidays coming up and i'm for once not focused on what I don't have! it feels good.

I hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## phrumkidost

GDane, Teddy, Lekker and Scerena, nice to hear your updates!

Teddy, what CD did you O on? My last cycle it seemed it took me forever to O, too. The LH and estrogen kept going up and down. I finally had a strong O on CD 23. Weird, but I'll take it! I'm so glad the counseling is helping and that you are able to focus on other things. :)

Lekker, hope you're feeling better!

Scerena, sounds nice to just be relaxing and enjoying things. Hope this is your month! :hugs:

GDane, I didn't know that about whether you'd eaten and the timing of progesterone cream mattered! I usually apply it at night before going to sleep, but the timing of that wrt to when I eat probably varied a lot. I may try to consistently use it on an empty stomach this month. I spoke to my FS about the shocking drop in my numbers and she thought it was a mistake! The next time they tested me my levels were back up where they were supposed to be. To be sure, she wants to do another tracking cycle, but that will have to wait until March. If that comes up okay, and DH's sperm is OK, I'll have a lap scheduled after that.

I am actually enjoying the acupuncture and think it's working! I went in again today and he said my temps looked good last month. I'll do a few treatments before I go to Bhutan and I'll take the herbs with me. It costs me about AUD $40/week, with the herbs it's $70. A bit expensive, but I don't really treat myself to anything else, so I figure it's worth it. :)

I do feel lucky to have a good job doing something I love. With a great job and wonderful DH you'd think I'd be satisfied with life and not so caught up in ttc. LOL. If only! 

How are the rest of you lovely ladies? :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Hey girls.
It's so nice to see you checking in. Everyone has something going on either a trip, O, AF and other stuff but its good to hear that everyone is moving forward. I"m so happy as to have met you.

AFM. Nothing here. Just finished AF I think anyways..LOL. This is CD4 . I started my 3rd round of clomid last night. Only 50mg this time though. Last cycle I don't know what happened but I was very disappointed with the Ovulation and crap. I hate temping now cause I can't sleep for thinking about what time it is. Very crazy. DH really doesn't want to do IVF so I've let it go for now. I'm keeping the money though :rofl: If I didn't post it here he took 7000.00 out of our account and split half. This was his subtle way of saying , I don't want to do IVF instead of taking it out for IVF. Fart!! I'm letting it go for now. He'll get tired of month after month disappointment - HOPEFULLY and come around. I'm defo not doing another IUI. Such a waste for me. Other than that ..nothing else here. Trying to make it day to day. Oh guess what I didn't have wine yesterday...but I did have a margarita...LMBO!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Here, it's so good to see you in better spirits. Maybe we'll both get a miracle BFP...but if not we can just wear down our hubby's to want IVF as much as we do!! :haha: 

Phrum: the timing of the progesterone cream doesn't matter...the time they test you and if you eat before the test affects the results...just thought I"d clear that up.

I didn't get a chance to update on myself, so there's not much going on here anyways...I'm going into my fertile time but I made DH pull out because if by some slim chance I DID get pregnant, I don't want to have to worry about m/c in mexico and not have a doctor...etc...so I'm just playing it safe this month. Hopefully my stupid PCOS ridden body cooperates and I'll be ovulating the day we leave to come home from mexico...so we'll get lots of bd'ing time IN mexico. Other than that...not much to report...I've lost 2inches off my belly and 1 inch off my thighs and I'm down to 151 lbs...I don't remember the last time I've seen that number on the scale! :happydance: I still need to lose a lot more though.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Get it girl! That's still some good progress right there! I hope you have a lot of fun in Mexico! <3


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Phrum- FF put my ovulation on cd 18. I think it was late cd 18/early cd 19 based on my temps. I started getting ovulation pains around cd 13 so I thought I was going to ovulate early...for me. I'm usually ovulating on 16-18. I'm not feeling much hope though. we only bd on cd 16 and 19. Oh well :shrug: No tww stressing for me over the holidays. Hopefully your blood tests this next cycle will show that there was an error and not something wrong. I'm glad that she wants you to test another round instead of just saying that it was an error. 


Gdane-congrats on the weight loss and inches lost :happydance: keep up that hard work girly!

Here- go buy you some new outfits....or some fancy wine :haha: with all your money!! I hope you and your hubby get on the same page soon. 

:hi: to everyone else. Do you have any fun holiday plans? How is everyone coping with the holidays and ttc? Its a hard time of year for us :hugs:


----------



## Pookabear

Hi Ladies---Glad to see you back around Gdane, and I am not at all hurt by your comments about iui, I actually feel the same way about it, but since I have no known current issues and can afford IUI for now, I might just give a shot to say we did...I really don't have any hope that will work but my f/s told me that he has had it work with just 500,000 swimmers before so I guess we will just try it to say we did. I am so glad that your excersizing plan is working out that is sooo awesome!!! Proud of you girlie your doing great!! I have fell off the wagon and can't seem to get back on with this cold not helping..find out a co-worker is pregnant yesterday but I wasn't bothered by it at all like I would be because she went through the same thing I have before her 1st baby and I have worked with her for 10 yrs...sad thing is I was pouring my heart out to her about this with us the last few months and even cried to her about my brothers wife being pregnant ...while she was pregnant so she was scared to death to tell me, because she still wanted to be my support and help me through this time, poor girl..

Here- I am so glad AF has left for you, hopefully you and hubs get on the same page about IVF I know how that can be..me and my OH have tossed the idea back and forth but we just dont have the funds right now

Hi Lekker, Teddy, and everyone else...sorry this post isnt directed to everyone but I just got home from school and have boobie pain, and pre af cramps so I'm kind of yucky feeling etc. Ill catch up again later
Hugs to you all


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pookabear-your friend and coworker sounds like a true friend. that is so sweet that she still wanted to be your support system for you even knowing she was pregnant. :hugs: I'm glad you're handling it well.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Hey ladies!

Pook-I'm glad your friend is still supporting you. My bestie Sydney called me as the first person to tell that she was pregnant. She was in tears because she felt like she was breaking my heart. I told her I was HAPPY FOR HER! <3 We all need a friend like that I guess.

Please excuse me if I'm being weird. I'm sleeeeepy! I just got back from Breaking Dawn Part 2! I promise for those of you who are fans I won't give anything away. I just have to say my mind was blown! Although I do want to share with you who are twilight fans and know what I'm talking about. I did get emotional in one part where Rosalie is holding the baby. Because I thought back to her telling Bella in like the 2nd movie I think about how she didn't want her to become a vampire because she didn't want to be one either. She was expressing her desire to be a mother and to have a baby of her own and then here in this movie Bella has a baby and she's playing with it and I felt like her. I then was pissed b/c I related to the one character I don't really care for! LOL OK enough rambling. I have a birthday boy upstairs passed out and I wanna go snuggle with him since AF is keeping us from BD!!!! LOL


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I can't wait to see it!! But please...no spoilers ladies!!! Hide it in the spoiler box! Hopefully I can keep myself from peeking!


----------



## here_we_r

Pooka that is a great friend. Wow! I wish I had someone like that in real life. She hid her happiness to save you heartache. That is so sweet. When will you start the IUI? When I did it I did combo which is clomid and injectibles. I'm excited for you to give it a try, you never know..could be the magic trick you need.

Lekker/Teddy I can't wait to go see it tonight. I know it is going to be packed. I might wait and go to a morning show. I'm so excited about it. :dance:


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks Here...it made me soooo happy! She is a true friend that's for sure, she even cried as she told me!! 
This iui will be natural...I did a few medicated iuis years back with my ex husband and im thankful that they didn't work, but I had so many more issues myself then, so im hoping that im mostly fixed up now that it will possibly do the trick...don't have much hope but it sure would be nice

Started spotting today so assuming I will have af next week and will o around dec 6th or sooner :0)


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Pug I promise I won't spoil it. Just be ready to have your mind blown!


----------



## Sizzles

Hey girlies!
I've had a quick read through, but don't have time to comment to everyone.
So just a quick update and it's all about ME! Sadly, no bfp here (though thanks for willing it to be Gdane!) - af arrived on Thursday night and is still here. Ah well! I wasn't shocked or even upset by it as I think I've come to expect it each month. On to month 33(?) of ttc it is then! Sadly looking unlikely I shall have a baby before I turn 35 in July, so another milestone passed...


----------



## TeddyBearPug

sizzles-sorry af got you :hugs:

lekker-oh man I need to see it asap! i'm afraid i'm going to over hear someone talking about it and ruin it. Hopefully I can go this weekend!

AFM-5dpo and doing well.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Yeah get to scootin! You're going to over hear something if you don't hurry!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Gdane I see you lurkin ;)


----------



## LekkerSlaap

So I'm supposed to be leaving the house in like 20 mins to go to a baby shower. As if I REALLY want to. But this chick is adopting. She's a piece of work...but I have to drop off her money from her scentsy fundraiser. I'm going to just stop by and say hi and drop it off and then come home. I'm doing my best friends photos at 3:30. I also have a raging headache from the new medication I'm on that I've had for 3 days now. And then I have a Scentsy party to host tonight at another girls house where I'm afraid there is going to end up being drama. >.< I wish I could have been able to just skip today.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sizzles sorry about after dear. Sounds like you're handling it as well as you can! 

Pook I'm very happy you have a friend like that. You're such a sweetheart. 

Lekker we already talked about all of this so big :hugs:

Afm: I was planning on actually preventing any chance of bfp this month but got caught up in the moment today and looks like we're in the game because I should o in 2 days. 

I saw breaking dawn last night. It was ok. I still like the books better. I don't think Kristen and rob capture the chemistry very well. I thoroughly dislike Kristen Stewart. 

Anyways, on a different note, I'm down to 150.6 and super excited about the changes I'm seeing in my body. I'm thinking I'm going to do boudoir shots for my hubby for valentines day. Has anyone done them?! These are the two places I emailed.
Www.acellisintimates.com
https://voirmonamour.com/


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I broke down and went to see breaking dawn at the 2pm showing. Thankfully it wasn't too packed! we had 1/2 a row to ourselves. I'm in the same opinion of Gdane but I have enjoyed the movies as well. I'm glad I saw the movie so quickly so I don't accidently over hear everything. 

Lekker-i hope your day turns out well and without as little drama as possible.

Gdane-i'm glad you're in the game now! you might as well finish off the fertile period with a bang!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I still can't get rid of my headache...the baby shower went well. I spent a very short time there. I went and took photos of my best friend and her hubby and kids...and not to toot my own horn but they look GREAT! I'm quite proud of them. The party went so so....they were more worried about drinking and since I can't drink...I was sippin my sprite. Now I'm sitting on the couch with the honey and watching Big Bang Theory about to eat a VERY LATE dinner and go to bed. I hope tomorrow I'm finally done with AF as I'm about ready to start BDing again with the hubbs!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Glad everything went well yesterday. Hope af leaves soon!!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I think she is leaving the building. I'm up and at it early today for absolutely no reason other than the dogs! lol they woke me up pouncing around on the bed. So now I have to figure out what I want to do today.


----------



## Pookabear

Glad AF is leaving for you Lekker!

Hi Ladies, and thanks for the sweet comment Gdane...your a sweetie yourself!

--AFM: Sorry I haven't been around much, although, I have been lurking! I have bad af cramps and started a bit today but Ithink tomorrow will be the first REAL cd 1 for me...then I have bloods on cd 3 right before thanksgiving...I havent gotten over this cold which is awesome because I am really ready to try getting back on track as I have gained 10lbs of the 20 that I had lost this summer and need to get back on it soon! IT will be hard since the holidays are coming..I feel kind of like a bad friend though this week because I told a friend from school that I would look into paying and registering for a Thanksgiving day walk/race..and I went out this weekend and got a very pricy christmas gift for my husband and it was unexpected, and it was the only day I could get before it sold out. With that being said, I really don't have the money to register this week and its 45 dollars...I also have some other things I was going to do thanksgiving morning before dinner with the family....now she has already registered and will have to do it alone if I dont go and so I feel bad.
Hubs said he would pay for me to do it, but I'm just not sure of what I want to do, ugh decisions decisions


----------



## LekkerSlaap

what did you get him? :)


----------



## Pookabear

Ok so hubs paid for the turkey trot walk for me, so I feel much better about that
and a BIG HELLO to the lovely AF this morning ugh....btw...I have noticed ever since I have quit taking fertilaid I haven't got as much spotting before af as before, and feel so much better...I usually get bad cases of pmdd but it really wasn't that bad this cycle, and I don't seem nearly as cranky as some other months...thinking maybe I didn't really need those but hey it was worth a try right...
Lekker, I want to post what I got him bbut would hope he doesn't somehow get on my page andsee it lol but oh well ill go for it...hubs isn't a big video gamer but he does love the wii, and only the wii ...so I got him the new wii u deluxe system with a game, it looks pretty neat even I am excited about playing it haha!! It was a big pain in the butt to get since they are all sold out but I managed to get the last one at my local walmart so it worked out, I got him a few other items too, but reallyhoping he loves this, as its the main gift


----------



## LekkerSlaap

that's sweet! You should get him a subscription to gamefly too so that way you don't have to spend a butt load of money on games right out of the gate. He can see what games he enjoys. I just subscribed to it since I don't play the xbox that much but there are a few new games out and I want to try before I buy. :) Let me know how it works...I haven't even tried the new one. I have a Wii but I barely play it. I'm more into online gaming these days


----------



## Pookabear

Af has been horrible ...ugh....at least its one step closer to my iui ...should be around dec 6th or so if I ovulate late as usual
I know its next to impossible to work, but im trying to hope for the best


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm glad everything worked out for you pook but it really sucks af is being a dirty pirate hooker! Hope you're better soon! I'm sure your dh will love the gift! And try not to get your hopes up for iui but know that its not IMpossible otherwise your doc wouldn't do it. 

Lekker, woo for af leaving!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Sorry Pooks about AF. You should be having IUI the same day as my surgery!!!! <3 GOOD LUCK 

Ash thank ya how you been?!

afm...dh is being a pain in the ass tonight. He's been snappy and shitty all day long. I let him play his game almost all day and the only time I asked him to stop screaming out the F word was when I was trying to schedule my appointment for my CT Scan tomorrow. And he screams out the F word and I cut him and look and as loud as possible he's like I don't Fing care what they have to say! I'm like seriously Chris...over a GAME!? *facepalm* that's the only time he turns into a total jackass is when he plays games. So since he's been this way all day...he's not getting ANY Booty! I sent him on up to bed while Sadie was eating and I know he'll be out when I get up there. If he's not I'm still not giving in. "I don't feel good tonight" is my excuse.


----------



## Pookabear

True gdane thank you!! Trust me, my hopes aren't super high, I just have a little piece of me that is hoping it will work....I don't ever get super hopeful because it never works but I will say maybe since I have been working properly and we just need hubss swimmers up there maybe it will increase my chances .....then part of me tells myself to keep dreaming LOL
can't wait til the witch slows down, yesterday she wouldn't back off and I had super heavy flow...tomorrow I got for my bloods...and Thursday im walking a 4 miler, making buckeyes and deviled eggs and heading to my moms for dinner....what are your plans for thanksgiving ladies?


----------



## here_we_r

Hey girls. Just checking in to see how you all are. It seems everyone is in good spirits and that's good. 

AFM nothing going on here but waiting to be off work. I'm so looking forward to that. The wretched clomid has been evil. Gave me a headache one day and hot flashes all day and night. It's ridiculous. I'm so done with it now though. I've been trying to limit DH with BD cause he will everyday. So maybe its not helping with that. So I don't want him to know that's what I'm doing until I get closer to O. Maybe we've been using too many of them too early. Anyways...just looking forward to being off work and of course...Drinking LOTS and LOTS of wine :wine:


----------



## erindolphin

Hi girls,

I am just stalking some threads because it makes me feel like I am not alone. I have been ttc for over 6 years. I do have an 11 year old daughter that I am thankful for. She was conceived with my first hubby. He passed away when she was 2. The guy I have been with for over 7 years now has no children of his own and I would love to have one with him. I had one mc with him in feb of 2011 and that was very emotional for not just me but him. He took it so hard. He wants a little one so bad but he is more relaxed about the ttc part. I am stressing. This is my first month using opk and I am cd19 and still not + :( I was diagnosed pcos 5 years ago. I tried metformin for a short time but I hated how it made me feel. I have lost 57lbs so far and still losing. I am just so frustrated because everyone around me is having babies. Some of the moms have not been good moms. One even drinks while preggo :( I know I would not drink or do anything to hurt my little baby if I could be blessed with one. anyway sorry about the complaining. I am usually more upbeat this ttc is just taking its toll on me.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Here: hope your side effects wear off soon. The hotflashes sucked so bad!! It seems like freakin forever since I've been on it. Well...maybe since it has lol. I think it's been about a year now since my last dose. 

Pook: Hope AF leaves you soon. She's a dirty hooker. sorry its been sucky

Erin: Your story broke my heart. I'm so sorry for the loss of your husband and angel baby. I also have PCOS and it sucks ass. I could not stay on metformin for the life of me. The way it makes you feel is worse than anything. I think we can all relate to the way you feel about being surrounded. Hopefully it'll be all our turn soon. :hugs: and welcome!


----------



## erindolphin

GdaneMom4now said:


> Here: hope your side effects wear off soon. The hotflashes sucked so bad!! It seems like freakin forever since I've been on it. Well...maybe since it has lol. I think it's been about a year now since my last dose.
> 
> Pook: Hope AF leaves you soon. She's a dirty hooker. sorry its been sucky
> 
> Erin: Your story broke my heart. I'm so sorry for the loss of your husband and angel baby. I also have PCOS and it sucks ass. I could not stay on metformin for the life of me. The way it makes you feel is worse than anything. I think we can all relate to the way you feel about being surrounded. Hopefully it'll be all our turn soon. :hugs: and welcome!

I don't want to break any hearts just introducing myself :( About PCOS sucking ass.... I agree. The metformin made me feel shaky and my sugars where all over the place. I think I would try again if there is a chance it will help. I thought before that I could just do it on my own with out meds. Yeah I don't think that now. I am also planning a baby shower for my soon to be sis-in-law on top of this. YAY... not so much. I hope we all have our turn too. I am hopeful that 2013 will be filled with many babies by us LTTTC mommies.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

You don't have to apologize. I just always get emotional when someone loses a spouse because it's my absolute worst fear. I could not imagine it so I'm sorry for it. Anyways, I'm sure you don't want to rehash it so I'll shut up. 

Metformin made me lethargic and my stomach was sooo messed up. I thought I was going to puke 24/7 and I had diarrhea too. Have you tried fertilaid or anything? 

Great job on the weight loss by the way!!! 

I'm sorry about the baby shower. most of us don't want to go to one much less planning one. Grr


----------



## erindolphin

GdaneMom4now said:


> You don't have to apologize. I just always get emotional when someone loses a spouse because it's my absolute worst fear. I could not imagine it so I'm sorry for it. Anyways, I'm sure you don't want to rehash it so I'll shut up.
> 
> Metformin made me lethargic and my stomach was sooo messed up. I thought I was going to puke 24/7 and I had diarrhea too. Have you tried fertilaid or anything?
> 
> Great job on the weight loss by the way!!!
> 
> I'm sorry about the baby shower. most of us don't want to go to one much less planning one. Grr

No I haven't what is it? I have done the geritol but I didn't like it so I will try again but take it at night. I take prenatals when I am not trying geritol. 

Yeah the baby shower thing sucks but its my soon to be sis in law so I will get through it. She has also asked me to be the god mother and I am happy for that. 

I am just ready for my turn thats all


----------



## here_we_r

HI Erin..nice to meet you. I've never had metformin but I've heard Gdane talk about how it made her feel so it must be some bad awful stuff. 

You have been trying a long time and I can understand how it just gets you down. This is my 19th month and it sucks. I just get so tired and frustrated until a part of me says give up but my heart won't let me. Even though DH and I just agreed July of 2013 will be our last month of trying. All the hormones and ups and downs are just taking a toll on me mentally. I know I'll always regret it but...it's just one of those things I might have to get use too. I also have secondary infertility. Has your DH has a SA? Is everything good on his end? Again...nice to meet you and glad you can join us.


----------



## Sizzles

Welcome Erindolphin. What a sad story - I hope it has a happy ending soon! Like Gdane, I always find it sad to read about losses of other halves; I don't fear many things, but that is one thing I'm scared of!

Gdane, I'm glad to hear you're in the running. though I imagine it means a 'normal' 2ww with all it's usual stresses. Fingers crossed the month you didn't mean for it to happen, it'll happen!

Lekker - I hope your OH has 'calmed down' a bit. I'm not sure I could cope with that.

Here - :wine: For you!

AFM, I think my af was much 'healthier' than usual, going by what my acupuncturist used to say. The spotting has just about stopped, I'm cd5, so it's time for action stations! I have to say though, I really don't know if I can be bothered; we've been trying for so long (over 2.5 years now) and ivf is imminent, so I wonder whether to even bother this month - my heart just isn't in it (not the baby side of things, but putting in all the effort for no return.) Ah well, we'll see how it goes.

Hi! :hi: to everyone else.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Erin thank you for sharing your story. I couldn't imagine losing my other half. :( And I really hope you conceive soon! <3

Yeah hubby calmed down since he got off the game. He was asleep by the time I got to bed and once I was in bed my back started throbbing so bad I ended up waking him up b/c I was crying. He freaked out and grabbed me which made things worse but I can't be mad at him. I sent him downstairs to get me some ice cold water and I found my old pillow and tried to position it around me as best I could to relieve the pain. I think I cried for about an hour and the pillow did help a little bit. I had my CT Scan today and I posted a pic of my spine on my facebook. My new ortho did have to reschedule my appointment though from the 28th to the 19th of Dec because of everything else. It would be different if the office was just right down the road but it's like 3 hours away. It's hard to be there at 9am! Tomorrow is the heart dr that is 45+ mins away for my echo, ultrasound, doppler, and stress test! dang that sounds like I'm prego...I wish! Hoping everything looks as normal as possible tomorrow and then only 17 days until surgery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies just stopping by....been taking a break from bnb for a little while but have been lurking around....need to catch up on the thread before I comment. I hope everyone is doing ok...ttyl


----------



## erindolphin

Thank you girls....

It was a rough road and after he passed i was sure i would never have anymore kids, i just didn't expect to meet another person i could love like i do with my oh I have now. 

No he hasn't had an sa yet... i think he is afraid to find out its him and he would feel less "manly". Once we get going on tests it will happen. Although he said if its him he wants to stop trying. I wouldn't stop. I would find ways to improve the situation. 

I hope everyone is having a nice night. 

Keep your heads up. It will happen :). Prayers and wishes for you all to have bfp soon...
.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

well with the holidays this place is like a ghost town! ;)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sizzles: glad to hear the accu is helping! I hope you get a surprise. I think we all know the feeling you have right now :hugs:

Lekker: Sorry about your back. I saw the pic on fb and that does not look fun at all. Glad you have a great doctor now to get the ball rolling on all this stuff. Good luck on all your tests and your surgery is right around the corner!!

Krystina: Nice to see you! Hope you're alright!

Erin: I think the next step would be to have him get an SA...I know it's not fun for them, but they can whack off in a cup and see what needs to be fixed if anything. It's hard to hear the news, but this all can't be on us. 

AFM: I'm scared that my body decided to go wacko and that I haven't ovulated...I hope I do soon if I haven't already because if I dont, I'll probably get AF while in mexico. If my damn body would stay on it's schedule its been on, I would have (still may be) in my fertile period in mexico...meaning no stupid AF In mexico! Grrr. I hope I hope I already ovulated and my temp just is lower than normal.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Ash I was about to say you and I used to be on the same cycle. And now we aren't :( I hope you don't get AF during your trip. I'm praying that she doesn't treat me like crap and come before surgery lol knowing my luck. I hope you have so much fun on your trip!!!!!! How was your turkey day?


Pooks I see you lurking ;)


----------



## here_we_r

Lekker...it looks like you and I are on the same cycle.

Hi Gdane: We can't have AF while on your trip. No fun in that! I hope you have been good. I saw the pic of Trav with the baby. It was really sweet. That's not one of the twins is it?

Krys: hi there.

Hi everyone. I hope you guys are all well and hanging in there.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Here-yeah we are! :) let's pull Gdane back to ours and that way we can all 3 be bump buddies together! hehe


----------



## Pookabear

Hi Lekker...you caught me, but everytime I have been lurking I have been on my crappy phone, so I haven't posted much!!
Hi Erin, and welcome....althoug I am a little late!
I will type a better update later from the computer....hope all of u ladies are doing ok...GDANE miss u lady and hope af stays away for your trip and u get ypur miracle bfp after lucky bd in Mexico
I had a great thanksgiving and hope all u ladies did as well!! I am currently cd 5 and af is out of the building I think...weird...I only had it super duper heavy for 3 days but hope it doesn't mess up my cycle for my iui....im going through with it in a little over a week ladoes...I am preparing for the news good or bad...if I can deal for this long with bfn, how is this month going to break me??? I mean its been breaking. Me obviously but its not going to stop me


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I got my bfp last night at 11dpo first with an IC, then I took a FRER later that night. I have had some spotting but it is all gone now. I'm cautiously excited but i'm trying not to get too excited.
 



Attached Files:







01.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Congrats!!! A Million times over, congrats!!

Pook, glad af was nice to you


----------



## ashknowsbest

Teddy - congrats!!!!!


----------



## here_we_r

Congratulations Teddy. you deserve this so much. It has been a long time coming!! :hugs:


----------



## scerena

OMG TEDDY :happydance: I take a lil break from bnb and your PREGNANT I am so so so so so happy for you!!! I couldn't be more happier!- we have been through our ttc journey together and I am actually crying from pure happiness reading your post!!! :wohoo: you have made my year!!!! :happydance:

:hi: to everyone else :hugs: I haven't read back through yet just read this last page hopin everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

TEDDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STICK BABY STICK!!!!!!!! Congrats hunny!!!!!!


----------



## Pookabear

Woohoo Teddy!! Amazing! Super happy and excited for you!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Thank you so much for your support :hugs: I hope that this will start to be a trend for the rest of us! there have been so few bfp's that we need a bunch to start the new year right! :hugs:

I hope everyone is enjoying their holiday weekend! back to work for me tomorrow after a long 3 day weekend!


----------



## Sizzles

WOW Teddy Bear! What wonderful news. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Alright ladies I got a little confusing stuff going on. So I post on facebook that I've been wanting nothing but scrambled eggs with bacon in it, with ketchup and hot sauce on top for the past two days. Like that's ALL I want to eat! And automatically people start jumping on and saying it's a pregnancy symptom. I'm supposed to O on tuesday...so I decide what the heck I'll do an OPK and see what it looks like because there is NO WAY I'm prego. And my OPK just BARELY showed a line. That's really unusual because by now I should have some thick bold line. Definitely a head scratcher.


----------



## here_we_r

You could have a slow rise. Don't fret. I do the same thing. I count on every month having the same thing occur from +opks to O and sometimes it doesn't and I get pissed. Is that what you call a control freak??? :haha: Do another today in the afternoon and see what you get? I'm suppose to get a positive today I guess. I"ve been testing since CD 12 and no smiley face yet. Had a lot of creamy CM so it's a coming...Post and let me know how you fare. It's coming..don't stress the little eggie back. :haha:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Got up this "afternoon" and tested and todays "line" is lighter than yesterdays even though the tests are almost stark white to me. It's really odd. So having a 99 cent test on hand I am humoring myself and went ahead and used it. Of course it's negative. I'm not stressing because I am just looking forward to the surgery. I just won't post that I'm a weirdo and want strange food on facebook.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Good plan. Maybe you ovd early or your urine was diluted. I almost asked for molten lava cake yesterday cuz that's all I wanted but I figured it wasn't worth the comments. And I wanted to put WHY IS EVERYONE IN THE WORLD PREGNANT EXCEPT ME?! Again, not worth it.


----------



## here_we_r

Ok..This is totally up to you guys. Teddy is sad and remembers the feeling of being on a LTTTC thread and seeing preggos posting. She doesn't want to leave us. I told her I would ask you guys to PM me and tell me your vote..either yes or no. All votes will be confidential. This is all our thread. The vote is - Should we let pregnant people post or leave it to the TTC'ers only?

Please let me know.

*She is so sweet and considerate to be thinking of us in this way when she has gotten the best news ever! :cloud9:

That comment is not to persuade you either way.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Alrighty then...soooo...how's everyone doing? :D

I'm in the middle of tww so nothing here. I'm down to 148.4 lbs so I'm excited about that. Mexico in 2 1/2 weeks! Whoop whooP!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

You get it girl! 2 weeks til MEXICO!!!!!!! YAY I hope you have a great time! Too bad you can't stop by ole california and see me. ;)


----------



## here_we_r

Congratulations on the weight loss girl. Look at you..gone be all fine and sexy. I know you have been looking forward to this trip and I'm excited for you.

Hey Lekker...did you get a positive yet?


----------



## Pookabear

Woohoo for weight loss and Mexico Gdane!!!! Can't wait to hear about the awesome trip your going on, you and Trav soooo deserve it and I think its just what u need right now!! I am still gaining weight but I stopped trying so its my fault so I am so proud of you, I knew you could do it!
Afm: no more af and cd 9 ....got all my blood resultss today except for the one for cystic fibrosis...m amh tsh fsh and prolactin all came out in great ranges on cd 3 so looks like im good to go on that end and next week I should be ready for my iui....although I am on a z pack and hope it doesn't effect anything...dr. says it should have no bearing so that's good

Excited about iui but trying not to get too excited since I know the chances are slim but its not going to be easy ugh.....how to feel right now?? LOL


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies I wanted to stop by and say hello....glad to see you ladies doing well...hoping we get a ton of holiday BFPs...


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks for Checking in Krys!! I hope you are doing well too!! Whats new??


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Here-nope and I'm officially out of OPK's. I might order some more on friday for Jan but I doubt it. I'm thinking about putting my clear blue fertility monitor on ebay too. I think I'm going to just wing it for Jan! 

Pook-that's good news though! I'm cheering you on! So IUI next week!? I'm praying really really hard! And I'm throwing buckets of ::dust:: your way!

Krys-Hey hey glad to see you stopping by!


----------



## Pookabear

Lekker, I am hoping for IUI next week..as long as I don't O later than normal with taking this z pack I'm on..thank you so much for praying for me, it means so much!!
Love them and the sticks are not quite as pricey..Plus I like to see the little smile on them LOL although the smile never brings a BFP it still somehow always gives me hope 
Thanks for the Babydust too!! How have you been feeling chica?? I know you are ready for that lap and dye...I am anxious for you myself


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I'm feeling crappy today. The meds have still caused me to continue to feel queasy but I'll live through it. I just want to sleep good for once. Hubby is already OUT and I'm trying to finish watching SOA before I go to bed.


----------



## here_we_r

Pook - Lots of dust for you girly. I hope this IUI is all you need. Fingers crossed that you O when you need to and things can progress.

Krys..good to see you honey. O is knocking at your door I see. Glad you popped in to let us know how you are.

Lekker - Those freaking opk's can get quite expensive. I normally try to get them from amazon. This time I wasn't sure if I wanted to restock. So when I decided yep ...can't make it without them I went and got a pack at walmart. The smiley's of course. Those are about the only ones I can really trust. As Pook said..it's like the smiley face gives me a little hope. But then when I see a blank face...I want to cuss the little stick out..:rofl:

Sizzles: I see you lurking..:rofl: How are you sweety?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

LADIES 911!!!!!!!!
I am 12 DAYS away from my start date. I am on CD 17! I am bleeding. Not heavy but still enough to really be known. Like I could prob get away with a regular pad (I KNOW TMI) but usually for my AF I have to use the overnights the entire time. What the hell is going on? My surgery is 1 week away! I feel like crying my eyes out as I really cannot handle changing my appointment.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Update it is NOT AF! It's old blood and it's almost gone now. I did get an OPK from a friend of mine and it's NEGATIVE!!!!!!! OH DEAR LORD PLEASE PLEASE let this be it. And PLEASE let me find out before the surgery. I'm worried about that now b/c I'm not sure how I"m going to find out before the surgery since it will be 5 days before my AF date. Do you ladies think that there would be any chance of it showing up on a test? Or maybe at the least a blood test?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

They'll probably do a blood test or you can ask for one. Breathe dear. They wouldn't even do a leep on me without testing first


----------



## Pookabear

Hoping for you Lekker!!!!! I agree with Gdane they usually check all of that before hand but I would def ask about it just so you no for sure....


----------



## here_we_r

Pooka. I hope this is a surprise one too for you girl. That would be so awesome. They should test you for sure but defo mention it.


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you Here!!! I am hoping for the same :0) yes that would be amazing but I may just pass out in shock if that was the case!! I wouldn't mind passing out for a BFP though hehe
thank you so much for your hopr it really means a lot to me!!!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

My only thing is I think it would be way too early to tell by the surgery date.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Well I don't have to worry about BFP that close to surgery. The 6th come to find out is only my pre op. My surgery is the 10th. 1 day before I"m due to start. So I would HOPE that I would have either a very clear BFP or BFN before the day of surgery. I'm still spotting a little bit when I wipe really really dark. Scored another OPK and dipped in FMU and it's lighter than all 3! So MAYBE my body screwed up....O'd early...and I'm PRAYING I just got blessed! But won't know anything for probably a week. Cross everything you got! Please I will keep you posted as I have no one else really to talk to about this.


----------



## Sizzles

here_we_r said:


> Sizzles: I see you lurking..:rofl: How are you sweety?

I'm doing ok thanks Here! Hows about you? I reckon I'm 2dpo and despite being ill for a few days when we should have been dtd, we still got 3 sessions in on and before ov, so I'm back in the game for the dreaded 2WW!



LekkerSlaap said:


> Update it is NOT AF! It's old blood and it's almost gone now. I did get an OPK from a friend of mine and it's NEGATIVE!!!!!!! OH DEAR LORD PLEASE PLEASE let this be it. And PLEASE let me find out before the surgery. I'm worried about that now b/c I'm not sure how I"m going to find out before the surgery since it will be 5 days before my AF date. Do you ladies think that there would be any chance of it showing up on a test? Or maybe at the least a blood test?

Oh my goodness Lekker! I really hope this is it for you, but if not I'm so sorry your body is playing silly beggars! Defo ask for a blood test.



Pookabear said:


> I may just pass out in shock if that was the case!! I wouldn't mind passing out for a BFP though hehe
> thank you so much for your hopr it really means a lot to me!!!

Do the test in padded room then - with a crash helmet on! :haha: Seriously though, good luck!!!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Sizzles-I'm thinking good thoughts for you! Are you feeling better now?

Pook-When you test just sit down! ;) I don't need you getting knocked out and not being able to tell me!!!!!!

Afm mild cramps today just now, killer lower back, slept like a rock most of the night and once again woke up super early. My throat still hurts though. I need Tuesday to hurry the crap up! LOL


----------



## Sizzles

LekkerSlaap said:


> Sizzles-I'm thinking good thoughts for you! Are you feeling better now?
> 
> thanks Lekker! Yes, I'm feeling better. Sore throat and headache today - completely unrelated to anything and hopefully won't amount to anything.
> 
> Pook-When you test just sit down! ;) I don't need you getting knocked out and not being able to tell me!!!!!!
> 
> Haha! Knocked up and knocked out! Not good!
> 
> Afm mild cramps today just now, killer lower back, slept like a rock most of the night and once again woke up super early. My throat still hurts though. I need Tuesday to hurry the crap up! LOL

I'm wishing the days away for you Hun! The waiting is so very hard. Got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Sizzles

Ooh! That presented in a weird way!:wacko:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

lol yeah it did! hahah so call me crazy but I have a phone appointment with my medium tomorrow night at 7:30. She's the one I spoke to months ago and she was so scary correct without even seeing me in person and knowing nothing about me. So I'm REALLY hoping she will say prego! Then I will also be asking for a blood test on the 6th. Did I mention (those of you who have me on facebook already saw this last week) I have an insatiable craving for scrambled eggs with bacon in them, covered in cheese, ketchup, and hot sauce. This has been non stop for almost 2 weeks now. Hubby just cooked me some (4 eggs) and I ate all of them...and then pouted b/c they were all gone. I'm going to ask for more for dinner ;) I"M HOPING I"M HOPING


----------



## Pookabear

I am soooo hoping for you too Lekker!!!!! The days can't go fast enough can they?? I will be in the tww with you pretty soon I hope!! Ready for this IUI to get things moving but no positive opk yet, but I know better since it is so early tomorrow is cd 13 for me
Lekker that sounds like a pretty specific craving LOL
Hi Here!! Sizzles, Gdane and all you other lovely ladies!!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Pook I can't wait to her about your :BFP: soon! <3 

I went to the movies and about 20 mins in I felt like I was going to throw up everywhere. My friend gave me a jolly rancher to suck on to try to calm the urge and it made it MUCH MUCH WORSE! It's like the sweet of it was repulsive. I got up and ran to the bathroom and hovered over the toilet for a few trying not to puke b/c I didn't want anyone to hear me. I splashed my face with cold water a bunch of times and then went back and suffered though the rest of the movie. I want to go to the ER just so I can get a blood test and find out so if I"m not I can take some phnergrin and go to bed. But I don't really want to go to the ER b/c they are terrible there.


----------



## Sizzles

All the signs are there Lekker! I really hope it's more than just coincidental symptoms which happen to be at the right time of the month (that would be so cruel of mother nature!) Eeek! So exciting!
Excited for you too Pook! Any news?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I ended up going to the emergency room lastnight b/c I was throwing up. Supposedly they did a blood test. Idk if they actually did and they said I was not pregnant. I'll ask on the 6th what my dr thinks. :( OH well, surgery 1 week from today!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sizzles, how you doing with the TWW? 

Pook: Big hugs to you doll. Fx'd for your OV coming up. 

Lekker: I hope you feel better soon. 

KrystinaB: Hope you're okay.

Here: :hugs: How are you? You've been quiet...but I have been too I guess. 

AFM: AF should be here tomorrow or the next day. Just waiting on it because I gained almost 2lbs and I'm NOT happy about it. I'm hoping it's because AF is righta round the corner. We have 9 days of insanity left meaning 9 days til we leave for mexico. I can't wait to get away from here and all the babies and pregnancy. AND WORK! I'm feeling extra super duper left behind right now because i have tons of pregnancies and babies around me. 
Heres the list: 
*DH's two sisters both just had baby boys.
*My brothers wife is pregnant due with boy beginning of february.
*My other SIL is pregnant and scheduled c section Feb 28th with a boy.
*A guy that I graduated with that got married a week before me (his wife) is pregnant due april
*a girl that i graduated with that got married a week after me is due in april
* my cousin that I've been close to growing up just told me she's pregnant. This one is the easiest and hardest to deal with. She has PCOS so I've been coaching her with all of this so she didn't have to go through everything I am. I just thought we'd be pregnant at the same time and our kids could grow up together. I'm cramping right now, so maybe AF is coming today.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yup af just got me


----------



## here_we_r

:(


----------



## krystinab

Gdane I'm good thanks for asking...sorry the witch got you! But at least you know she will be gone by the time you get to Mexico! How far did you get through insanity? I know I gain 2lbs right after O...that witch!

Leeker I'm surprised they didn't give you any info in the er? Did they tell you that they were giving you a pregnancy test? Do you still feel sick? Maybe it's you nerves thinking about the surgery...

Pook awesome news about the iui...are you also using medication like clomid or injectibles?

Afm, nothing going on...just trucking along. Filled out the finical assistance paperwork for the re today. We are going to do a iui in January if I dont get good news before then...weirdly nonchalant this cycle...


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Good to hear from you krystina!!! We only have 7 workouts left of insanity. Pretty exciting :) glad you have a plan to move forward with treatment!


----------



## krystinab

GdaneMom4now said:


> Good to hear from you krystina!!! We only have 7 workouts left of insanity. Pretty exciting :) glad you have a plan to move forward with treatment!

Do you have before & after piks? I do p90x every other day and cardio on my days off...Insanity looks awesome for the body but hard on my hair...LOL


----------



## here_we_r

Kryst...I'm 7dpo today too. Cycle buddies. :smile: Glad you are doing good.

Lekker..Hey girl. I hope and I'm sure it was too early to do a blood test for pregnancy. What are you having now sympthoms wise?

Sizzles: Hey honey. 2WW is crazy right. You know what ..its a love hate relationship for me. I be dying to get to it. Then don't want it to end cause I know what the ending is going be.

Pooka...Hey there. Are you hanging in there. 

Gdane..Hey girl. I know what's up with you. I talk to you all the time :rofl:

AFM: Doing fine. Just trying to hang in here. 7dpo. No signs here. Even if there were signs there would be no signs. Know what I mean? Every and anything for me is never a sign. Not even nausea. :rofl:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Cuz you drink too much wine! I'd be nauseous too! :rofl: 

Krystina, I'll have before and after in 8 days. I'm not to thrilled right now because I've gained weight for some reason. Hoping it's because of af.


----------



## here_we_r

Ash..You know me so well. :rofl: That keeps me going. :rofl:


----------



## Pookabear

Hey ladies...yep I am hanging in there  just waiting for O to show itself so I can get my iui...I am on day 16 today so hopefully soon

Kryst-No medication for me this cycle just the plain IUI...the good that I find from that is, I won't have symptoms due to progesterone, trigger, or clomid, it will just be like a normal cycle for me just with a boost of pushing those swimmers closer to that eggy

Speaking of working out, I am A HUGE HUGE slacker, I had lost 22 lbs this summer and was in wonderful shape and the last few months I have completely let it all go, I really need to kick myself in the ass and get back to it soon! Yea i know...I keep saying that LOL want to try to get the iui done first of course and let the little eggy get all snuggled first


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies :hugs: I hope everyone is doing well?? Sorry I haven't been on in a while I'm trying to have a ttc break but I can't keep myself off here obviously :haha: 
Not much going on with me I feel so boring not tracking o! But we are bd'ing when we feel like it and relaxing focusing on Xmas :)

I tried to get met off my fs who wouldn't give it to me! Then off my doc who said he don't prescribe it :grr: just wanted something to help regulate my periods whilst I'm trying naturally, but I guess that's not happening :dohh:

Oh and I spoke and decided to wait before doing Ivf as since jan when I had my op we haven't had a chance to try naturally, so instead of feb Ivf- We are thinking maybe a few months after that- IF I can hold off that long :haha:

I do think of you ladies often, sorry I'm not posting much lately :(

*gdane* so sorry af arrived :hugs: wow what a hard time you must be having with all the pregnancies and babies due :hugs:
Can't wait for your time for Mexico to be here- you deserve the break Hun and I'm jealous :haha: I had my first natural 30day cycle whilst I was in the Dominican Republic in June so hoping you come home with an extra someone :)

*krystinab* good luck with the iui :) I'm hoping you get pregnant this month though hunni :hugs: if not at least you have a plan- still rooting for you this cycle though :)

*here* 7dpo :happydance: I have absolutely everything crossed for you :hugs: did you do meds this cycle or was it a natural one?

*pook* I hope that o happens real soon so that you can get your iui done ASAP :) is this your first iui? everything is crossed for you this cycle :)

*lekker* sorry you have been feeling rough :( I wonder also if its nerves for your surgery? Did they test definitely for pregnancy?

*sorry if I missed anyone I only read back the last two pages as I haven't been on in a while and I'm on my phone!
But if I did I hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well  *


----------



## here_we_r

scerena!!!!!! I'm so glad you popped in girl. Question - Have you looked into the natural meds to start AF? I don't know what they are though. That really sucks on them not giving you anything. To me - with my docs anyway if you are doing something without them they don't want to help. The only reason I did this cycle with clomid is because my pharmacy messed up and gave me an extra 5 day supply :haha: 

I like your thinking though on trying naturally especially if you haven't since you had your procedure. I'm thinking of scheduling one for after the holidays. Watch you'll be just like Teddy - stop doing any type of intervention and then Wham! preggo. I've done the injectable cycles too so that's why I know the clomid is not going to do anything for me. I'm just praying to go on vacation in a couple of weeks and come back preggo. Finally my DH is bringing up IVF. I HAVE NOT MENTIONED IT!! I was thinking to myself - break through. We go home and my brother has a little girl who is 10 months old and has just started walking. I think that might do the trick...Hoping anyway.

So Scerena - I pray you get your holiday baby so you can be one of the ones that say - Got pregnant waiting for IVF :thumbup:


----------



## Sizzles

LekkerSlaap said:


> I ended up going to the emergency room lastnight b/c I was throwing up. Supposedly they did a blood test. Idk if they actually did and they said I was not pregnant. I'll ask on the 6th what my dr thinks. :( OH well, surgery 1 week from today!

Poor you! Sending big hugs your way! I hope you're feeling better.



GdaneMom4now said:


> Sizzles, how you doing with the TWW?




here_we_r said:


> Sizzles: Hey honey. 2WW is crazy right. You know what ..its a love hate relationship for me. I be dying to get to it. Then don't want it to end cause I know what the ending is going be.

Thanks for asking ladies. I'm 6dpo I think and nothing to report. 19 days until my Christmas internal exam! Here, I know exactly what you mean re the 2ww; I find it so stressful - I'm looking out for my usual spotting from 5dpo onwards and symptom spotting like mad.

Sorry to hear af arrived Gdane! 



Pookabear said:


> Speaking of working out, I am A HUGE HUGE slacker, I had lost 22 lbs this summer and was in wonderful shape and the last few months I have completely let it all go, I really need to kick myself in the ass and get back to it soon! Yea i know...I keep saying that LOL want to try to get the iui done first of course and let the little eggy get all snuggled first

I _always_ have an excuse! Every month I think I'll do some running - 2 or 3 times a week maybe?? Every month I seem _not_ to run :wohoo:, because I'm busy or it's too cold, or too wet... blah blah blah! BUT, the best reason not to run is because it's not too good to do it (especially if you're not a regular runner - like myself!) during the 2ww. :bodyb:The result? I don't do anything!

Scerena - Hi! Hope your more relaxed approach to ttc pays off!

HI! to everyone I haven't mentioned individually! :hi:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Scerena: That's stupid your doc won't give you anything. I can't imagine having a doc like that. Mine pretty much gives me anything I want lol. Maybe it's time to go doc shopping? You said that your period was regular after vacation....maybe stress IS a big factor for you? Have you tried acu?

Here: I hope your vaca ends in BFP. My heart breaks for you, but I'm glad tony is bringing up IVF and hopefully will cave soon. :hugs:

Pook: hope you O soon and get that IUI on a roll! I hope this is exactly what you need my dear. I'm sure you'll get your weight off as soon as you get your mind to it. YOu did it once, you can do it again! 

Sizzles: If you usually spot at 5 dpo and you're 6dpo...are you spotting right now??!?! And why do you spot at 5dpo? That's craziness! I used to have an excuse to not work out until my hubby and I started doing insanity together. The schedule really makes you feel guilty if you don't do it. plus my hubs keeps me going. Maybe try something like that? 

AFM: *IS ANYONE A FREAKIN NURSE IN HERE?!* I'm going to the doctor today, but I've had ringworm for the past like 6-8weeks (ringworm is like athletes foot on a different part of the body, not an actual WORM. Mine is on my love handle) I went to the doc once after using like athletes foot spray and cream then started looking online and tried this Absorbine Jr that people said cured ringworm, nothing worked! I didn't itch or anything, it was just red and round. I went to the doc and he said yup its ringworm and gave me some fluconazole (an oral antifungal) Then I started putting fingernail polish on it and it's the ONLY thing that made it clear up like instantly. As soon as it went away (for the most part) it all of the sudden started itching like crazy and then got a big red rash around it (nothing like before) I'm going into the doc again because i leave for mexico NEXT wednesday!!! Anyone dealt with anything like this?! Its just my freakin luck!

OH yea, and I've been coughing up crap for the past month or so. I noticed some black/grey specks in the mucus from my nose AND coughing a few times...otherwise it's green and clear alternating. It feels like my sinuses are draining but I've never been a smoker and am not around smokers sooo...I don't know what those black things could be. Freaks me the eff out. Other than that I feel great. I don't have a sore throat or antyhing.


----------



## Sizzles

GdaneMom4now said:


> Sizzles: If you usually spot at 5 dpo and you're 6dpo...are you spotting right now??!?! And why do you spot at 5dpo? That's craziness!
> 
> OH yea, and I've been coughing up crap for the past month or so. I noticed some black/grey specks in the mucus from my nose AND coughing a few times...otherwise it's green and clear alternating. It feels like my sinuses are draining but I've never been a smoker and am not around smokers sooo...I don't know what those black things could be. Freaks me the eff out. Other than that I feel great. I don't have a sore throat or antyhing.

No, not spotting yet. But I can spot anywhere _from _5dpo, though typically it's about 8/9dpo, which is still rubbish - especially since I have a LP of 16/17 days! Of course, all the while I'm _not_ spotting I can hope that things will be different this month and a couple of people have suggested that the spotting may not necessarily mean no bfp at the end of a cycle as it depends where it's coming from. However, I get very down when it starts. Apart from the fact that it almost certainly means no baby again, it's bloody inconvenient! I did have 2 months where I didn't spot until 12dpo, so of course when it started I came right back down to earth with a bump; I've kind of learnt (really?) not to read too much into things in a positive way, kind of like setting yourself up for a fall. As to why I spot, I've no idea!!! I've seen 2 different GPs, a FS and fertility nurse, all of whom said it was nothing to worry about. However, I guess towards a couple of months ago I was having a bad month so spoke to a different GP on a phone consult, who also said it was probably nothing and said she wouldn't redo my bloods at my request as it would make no difference: if results showed I was ovulating then there was no reason to suggest a progesterone problem. So then I phoned the fertility nurse (they'd stupidly given me her number last visit!) explaining that I can spot and bleed for up to 17 days of my cycle if you factor in pre-af spotting, af and post-af spotting. I also told her how miserable it made me feel. This time she did seem to condede that it sounded 'unusual' and said she'd speak to a consultant and get back to me. A few days later she called back and said a different consultant would see me on Christmas Eve to look at my cervix. So that's how I came to be having a Christmas 'prod'!
Phew! That was mammoth, but you did ask! :winkwink:

On a different note, I know nothing about ringworm and that coughing sounds horrendous! I really think you should get it checked out!


----------



## Pookabear

Not a nurse but that's what I go to school for....I have had ringworm like that and had to use cream prescribed for it to go away its mainly from sweating while working out etc.
the mucous doesn't sound too good, u may have a sinus infection or a bad allergy, would get it checked out for sure


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies :)

*here* no I haven't really looked into natural meds to start af? I have some provera but I'm only cd25, but to be honest I don't want to use provera think ill just see what my body does nowadays :haha:

What procedure are you going to schedule to have done after the holidays??
Would be great to be just like teddy after stopping meds :)

What injectables did you use? I'm clomid resistant :(
Where are you going on vacation too? Would be lovely to conceive abroad :)

That's great news oh brang up Ivf without being asked/told :) hopefully you won't get that far though Hun :hugs: how did you get on with clomid last time??

Thanks, that's so sweet of you- would be amazing to get pregnant before Ivf :hugs:

*gdane* this fs use to give me what I wanted now its like he's just drew a bridge that its Ivf or nothing :grr: makes me mad! Damn money pincher :haha:

Well af was good whilst on vacation like I come on af like a normal person when I got home- after that cycle they all messed up again :dohh:
I do think stress plays a part- that's why me and oh aren't tracking o and just bd'ing when we want too :)

I haven't tried acu but I am considering maybe next year giving it a try :) 

I have no advice on ring worm but hopefully your doc can clear that up for you before your next appointment :hugs: hopefully you won't have that worry on holiday :hugs: 

*sizzles* thank you :hugs: I hope when you get your cervix checked that they can find out what is going on regarding the spotting must be so horrible not having answers :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Gdane...I would go back to the dr about that ring worm as I heard they can spread.

AFA the cough with the freaky nose discharge...defo go and ask about that. I've never heard of black stuff coming out. Unless it could be dark gray boogers that look black. I know that sounds nasty but it could be. Ask the doc when you go. I'm excited for your trip. Make sure to take pics of you drinking beer for me. LOL.

Make sure you let me know what he says.

Scerena I was thinking of doing another lap. My last one was 12/2010 when I had the crazy pregnancy that they couldn't find. As far as injectibles I did a combo. My RE did clomid and Follistim. I over stimmed the first time and they had to aspirate one side out. Then they dropped my dosages down on the follistim. Girl it would be so nice to be like Teddy huh...Maybe that will work for us.

Like Gdane said..have you thought of Accu. I did it a couple of times but don't think this woman knew what she was doing so I stopped going all together. My cycles ended up screwed up. I had to go back on the pill to get them back right.


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies! Happy hump day or :sex: day for some of us :)

*Gdane*, Ive always heard that blue star ointment or monistat works well for ring worms...blue star is much cheaper :) I hope you get it taken care of before Mexico...as for the mucous get that checked...have you been taking anything to increse EWCM? If so that increases all mucous in your body.

*Scerena*, glad to hear from you! I think that relaxing is the best method to get that BFP!!

*Sizzles*, I hope your appointment goes well on the 24th :) Spotting sucks...I use to have penis induced spotting when I was in my 20s...guess my cervix know to brace itself now...LOL

*Here*, my cycle buddy!! So happy DH brought up IVF. I have been searching for information for financial aid, do you live in the US? I can pm you some info if you want :)

*Leeker* how are you doing?

*Pook* was the IUI expensive w/o medication? My DR wants to do injectibles but I think I O just fine...

AFM, nothing is going on at all...just wish it was Friday not Wednesday ...


----------



## scerena

*here* I hope we are lucky like teddy would be amazing for us Hun :hugs: will your doc do the procedure Hun??

Injects are crazy- that's why I am holding off the Ivf for now :hugs:
I haven't tried accu but I am beginning to think its worth a shot :) wow your acu lady sounds like a right pain not known what she was doing!!

How do you find the clomid? Any side effects???

*krystinab* I wish it was Friday too!!! 8dpo- when are you testing???


----------



## krystinab

scerena said:


> *here* I hope we are lucky like teddy would be amazing for us Hun :hugs: will your doc do the procedure Hun??
> 
> Injects are crazy- that's why I am holding off the Ivf for now :hugs:
> I haven't tried accu but I am beginning to think its worth a shot :) wow your acu lady sounds like a right pain not known what she was doing!!
> 
> How do you find the clomid? Any side effects???
> 
> *krystinab* I wish it was Friday too!!! 8dpo- when are you testing???

I dont test til AF is late. Shes due next Wednesday so I will test next weekend if she doesnt show up :)


----------



## here_we_r

scerena said:


> *here* I hope we are lucky like teddy would be amazing for us Hun :hugs: will your doc do the procedure Hun??
> 
> Injects are crazy- that's why I am holding off the Ivf for now :hugs:
> I haven't tried accu but I am beginning to think its worth a shot :) wow your acu lady sounds like a right pain not known what she was doing!!
> 
> How do you find the clomid? Any side effects???
> 
> 
> *krystinab* I wish it was Friday too!!! 8dpo- when are you testing???

Freaking Clomid kills me with the hot flashes. I could talking and all of a sudden feel like I want to get naked :rofl: My FS will do the lap. I need to make up mind and call. I'm such a procrastinator these days. I think too its because every month deep down I think its my magic month. Welllllllllll......I've gotten fooled over and over :haha: The injectibles had me gaining weight. What about you?



krystinab said:


> scerena said:
> 
> 
> *here* I hope we are lucky like teddy would be amazing for us Hun :hugs: will your doc do the procedure Hun??
> 
> Injects are crazy- that's why I am holding off the Ivf for now :hugs:
> I haven't tried accu but I am beginning to think its worth a shot :) wow your acu lady sounds like a right pain not known what she was doing!!
> 
> How do you find the clomid? Any side effects???
> 
> *krystinab* I wish it was Friday too!!! 8dpo- when are you testing???
> 
> I dont test til AF is late. Shes due next Wednesday so I will test next weekend if she doesnt show up :)Click to expand...

 Kryst..that would be cool on sending me the info. Thank you. That's so sweet. I have one I can't remember the name of them right now. Interest rates were incredibly high. 

So you're waiting until Next Friday to test? Wow! You have amazing strength. I have had it but now I just break down and do it. I'm due AF next Wednesday too. 
What a sad day all ready?!


----------



## krystinab

Girl its easier to see red than a BFN for me and cheaper too! LOL I hated clomid too it jacked me all up and on 50mg I was producing too many eggs, go figure. So the injectibles made you gain weight, eh? Whats that about I cant afford to gain one damn ounce....ugh not looking forward to injecting myself either. As for the magic month, girl we will have us a magic month here soon! I talked about it to the BIG GUY now I am just being patient and trying not to fill my mind with negativety.....I tell myslef I will get that BFP, I will have a healthy baby, I will be a great mom :) its mind control...LOL


----------



## scerena

*here* :haha: I remember clomid hot flashes the amount of times you just want to strip off :haha: 
That's great your fs will do the lap :) have you decided yet? I'm the same with thinking this will be my month and then BAM it's not :hugs:
OMGOSH the weight injectables made me gain I was always 9stone 3 on them- now I weight between 8stone 5- 8stone 11 since stopping them! My stomach use to bloat so bad I looked pregnant and my thighs felt like tree trunks :haha:
Now I'm going back to my old self after 25days :)

*krystinab* wishing you the world of luck Hun :hugs: hoping af stays well away :hugs: I am hoping that you will not need the injections! The injecting is easy once you get over that 1st one I was a pro then :) the 1st one I felt like I was going to faintly literally :haha:


----------



## here_we_r

Did you hear what Kryst said scerena.........MIND CONTROL. We are going to think it and believe it. Let's do this!! 

I'm so glad I met you girls..awww. :hugs:


----------



## Pookabear

My iui is $350 each cycle., not to bad, and sooo worth it when it works!!


----------



## krystinab

Pook- OMG thats awesome...mine is $1500/cycle....plus the meds...so damn expensive :( my insurance doesn't cover anything...booooo

Scerena- What do you mean when you say 9stone 3?


----------



## Pookabear

My insurance doesn't cover anything either but the cost here must be lower, wow that is a lot


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Hey Ladies, sorry I've been MIA. There is a VERY "good" horrible explanation that had a "happy" ending. So first I"m going to answer questions, Symptoms are still continuing to get more apparent. Symptoms include lower back pain, nausea, heightened sense of smell (which is really odd) my gag reflex has been working overtime, can't sleep, MAJORLY vivid dreams, pulling on the back side of my belly button, scratchy throat, and today my right boob hurts really bad right above the areola. 

As for the hospital they only gave me phenergrin. Tomorrow is my pre op so I'll see what the doc says. 

And here is the reason that I haven't been on, I've been super upset/depressed. My husband works 24 hour shifts every other day. And Sunday was a 24hr day...I wake up early Monday morning to my phone blowing up. I had a ton of missed calls from him, Maj's wife, and another soldier. I have a text from chris saying he's in riverside hospital with a dear friend/soldier. I'm like WTF! I'm freaking slap out. I call him and find out that a really really good friend of ours (who I had JUST been sitting at his kitchen table on thursday) had tried to commit suicide. Long story short he's fine. They were able to take him off the ventilator yesterday evening and he's been moved out of ICU to a normal room today. 

The reason I'm so upset is I'm sick and tired of my husband always getting screwed because we don't have a family. He's always the first soldier they call in to cover shifts, the first solder on the schedule to work holidays, never gets his comp (free) days, never gets his 4 days that he's promised, even when he's home from work he's always getting called back in to do something completely stupid that a 5 year old could do. And they are trying to make him work on Monday (surgery) and he will be on call on Tuesday. GO FIGURE! So tomorrow he's supposed to go down there and put his foot down. He's either going to make them give him at least 3 days off OR I am going to the Colonel and raise mortal hell. I'm sick of coming last place in this unit b/c I don't have kids. 

I'm not nervous about the surgery at all really. I'm really looking forward to it! I finally get to sleep! HAHAHA <3


----------



## here_we_r

Kryst, that's how much my IUI's were. 1500.00 including the meds. I had three and don't think I'll be doing another. One more and I would be close to IVF kind of costs.

Lekker..I'm sorry that they are doing this to you guys. You know what? It's not just his unit , its a lot of them. Check this out...My daughter that died..the day after we buried her they wanted my DH to come in. That was piss poor. After that he was like..when my time is up I'm out! So when his time was up he got out. They have no concern for what others are going through. I just couldn't believe they were that insensitive. He has never looked back or regretted it. 

I hope your sympthoms are still preggo syms. You are 12dpo when do you expect AF. Have you thought of testing today since it's 12dpo? or are you going to wait it out??


----------



## krystinab

Leeker thats a lot! WOW I hope they come around and give DH the time off he's worked for!

Here just reading the words "after we buried her" made me want to cry. People are so insenstive its ridiculous but then when they are going through something they want pitty. I am glad your husband is out of that situation!

AFM, nothing going on...so happy the weekend is right around the corner....


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sorry to hear about that lekker :hugs:


----------



## krystinab

GdaneMom4now said:


> Sorry to hear about that lekker :hugs:

Gdane why are you sad today?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Why do you ask Krystina?

Woke up to a bazillion phone calls and one text: my sisters boyfriend got killed in a car accident last night. 

I'm okay...I wasn't THAT close to him but it breaks my heart to see my family in so much pain. My parents treated him like a son, my sisters kids loved him and he has a 3 year old daughter. Plus my little sister loved him like crazy. And my dh worked with him for a while. We don't know the full storybut he was driving his truck and ran a stop sign. We haven't seen him yet since he was working out of town so it hasn't completely sunk in I guess. 

I stopped by my sisters this morning and my mom and little sister are there to be with her. I'm just glad my sister made it possible for him to spend the summer with his daughter. 

My sister in law texted my sister this morning. It was really sweet and uncharacteristic of her but it made us all laugh. it said: "I'm so sorry for your loss, I can't imagine something like this because all the deaths I have experienced have been expected and it was a relief for them when they went but I just can't believe this is true. I want to call there and ask a bunch of questions like, 'did he have a bunch of tattoos? Was his laugh contagious? Did he talk about Kristin (my sister) all the time? No? Well you must have the wrong zach." 

The other night when my mom was at my house he texted her asking for my sisters pants size which I thought was weird. This morning my mom asked my sister if she could tell her why he wanted it. He wanted it because he was getting a tutu made for my niece and thought it would be funny to make one for my sister too. It made my sister start bawling because he had told her he was going to meet the tutu lady that night. 

My heart is breaking for my sister.


----------



## krystinab

Gdane. I am so sorry to hear that. I will def keep your family in my prayers. I asked why you were sad because of your emoticon....


----------



## GdaneMom4now

https://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/50100890/

This is the story.


----------



## krystinab

GdaneMom4now said:


> https://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/50100890/
> 
> This is the story.

Ugh...one little ran stop sign took a life :( thats so sad.


----------



## Pookabear

Wow so sorry for your loss Ash!! Thinking of you today


----------



## LekkerSlaap

OH MY GOSH ASH! I am so sorry! :( I hurt for your sister too. It's never easy losing someone at all but it truly is so much harder when it's completely unexpected. I really hope she's going to be okay in due time. I have you all in my heart. <3

Here-that's jacked up! 

Well here's an update. My surgery has been postponed. :( Stupid me didn't finish my heart exam last month and they won't touch me until they have that paperwork. So I said we could think about rescheduling but I wanted to see if I could get the papers today. WHICH I DID! And it was too late I was already pulled off of the surgery list. :( I"M SO MAD! I'm praying they will call me tomorrow and put me right back on. BUT I did ask him for a blood pregnancy test. And when I got the results the woman pulled me into the office and told me something 120(DID NOT say HCG she called it something else and didn't call it Beta either) so it's negative. But I thought a number that high would be considered pregnancy. SO I'm supposed to get AF on tuesday and if she doesn't show I'm going to go crazy! lol


----------



## here_we_r

Lekker..what? Can you all back ask what was 120? If they did a pregnancy test and your number came back at 120. Yep! You are pregnant. Do you have any test around the house? Defo call back and see what was 120. I hope its a positive beta test. Then we can do a victory dance.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yeah, no kidding! Test!!! If you're 120 you're well above what an HPT would tell you. 

Doodlepoodle, I see you lurking...come out and play!! ;)

AFM: I'm down to 147lbs! That's the least I've been since I've started trying to lose weight!! WOOOO HOOOOOO! AF is out the door and my ringworm is almost gone with the prescription cream I got. I'm so ready for mexico!!!


----------



## krystinab

Leeker I would def ask what the 120 was referring to...that so strange! If you are not preggo I pray you get back on that surgery list :)

Gdane..147, no AF, no ringworm, mexico...life is good. Hope you have a blast!!

AFM, temp going up up up...trying not to symptom spot but I cant help it ..LOL

and HAPPY FRIDAY!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Ladies with PCOS, you should go sign this petition! I'm sick of this crap!! 

https://1-in-10.org/

https://www.change.org/petitions/th...g-of-women-with-facial-hair-due-to-pcos#share


----------



## krystinab

Gdane Im going to sign it and I added my chart to my signature :) I am trying to be netural not postive or negative...this is my 19 month TTC...


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Makes me kind of miss charting! Thanks for signing! Lookin good, but I know what you mean. I had a perfect implantation dip chart and AF came right on time. It's best not to get your hopes up. Does it look like all your other charts? When does your temp normally drop>?


----------



## krystinab

GdaneMom4now said:


> Makes me kind of miss charting! Thanks for signing! Lookin good, but I know what you mean. I had a perfect implantation dip chart and AF came right on time. It's best not to get your hopes up. Does it look like all your other charts? When does your temp normally drop>?

Temp usually drops around 13dpo...its somewhat similar to other charts but I never had 5 consistant temp increases...we shall see...Im not testing til next weekend if AF doesnt show up Wednesday ....fx I would love to give DH a christmas gift with a BFP HPT inside...of course I wouldnt be able to wait til Christmas day ....LOL


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Wouldn't we all?! Best of luck dear! Thanks for signing!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies...so I just finished stalking everybody's journal...to say we have some strng women on this thread is an understatement. You ladies are an inspiration....


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Awe you're sweet! :) I completely agree!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I didn't get a chance to call today. It's been a busy day. I know they won't be there tomorrow so AF is due on Tuesday. IF she doesn't show up by wed I'll take an HPT but I'm not going to take one until then b/c I don't want to waste it. I don't know what she called it....like omega or something. And of course my insurance website is jacked up so it's only showing what it wants to and not all of my information. Which is kind of annoying that it's supposed to be there in case I need to print all of my dr encounters and everything off...and it's never up to date. It showed that I had a blood test yesterday but the result hadn't been entered yet. Which they only put if it's positive or negative. I hope on Monday they call me and tell me when they are going to schedule me for surgery.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

OH AND my Cervix is still missing. If I wasn't pregnant wouldn't it have dropped by now?


----------



## Sizzles

So much sadness on here!



LekkerSlaap said:


> Symptoms are still continuing to get more apparent. Symptoms include lower back pain, nausea, heightened sense of smell (which is really odd) my gag reflex has been working overtime, can't sleep, MAJORLY vivid dreams, pulling on the back side of my belly button, scratchy throat, and today my right boob hurts really bad right above the areola.
> 
> I really hope - in spite of the blood test they did - that you are indeed pg. Surely there's got to be a good chance with all those symptoms!
> 
> 
> And here is the reason that I haven't been on, I've been super upset/depressed. My husband works 24 hour shifts every other day. And Sunday was a 24hr day...I wake up early Monday morning to my phone blowing up. I had a ton of missed calls from him, Maj's wife, and another soldier. I have a text from chris saying he's in riverside hospital with a dear friend/soldier. I'm like WTF! I'm freaking slap out. I call him and find out that a really really good friend of ours (who I had JUST been sitting at his kitchen table on thursday) had tried to commit suicide. Long story short he's fine. They were able to take him off the ventilator yesterday evening and he's been moved out of ICU to a normal room today.
> 
> That is awful! Thank goodness it turned out ok. Hopefully he'll get the help he needs now to make a full recovery physically and mentally.
> 
> <3




GdaneMom4now said:


> Woke up to a bazillion phone calls and one text: my sisters boyfriend got killed in a car accident last night.
> 
> I'm okay...I wasn't THAT close to him but it breaks my heart to see my family in so much pain. My parents treated him like a son, my sisters kids loved him and he has a 3 year old daughter. Plus my little sister loved him like crazy. And my dh worked with him for a while. We don't know the full storybut he was driving his truck and ran a stop sign. We haven't seen him yet since he was working out of town so it hasn't completely sunk in I guess.
> 
> I stopped by my sisters this morning and my mom and little sister are there to be with her. I'm just glad my sister made it possible for him to spend the summer with his daughter.
> 
> My sister in law texted my sister this morning. It was really sweet and uncharacteristic of her but it made us all laugh. it said: "I'm so sorry for your loss, I can't imagine something like this because all the deaths I have experienced have been expected and it was a relief for them when they went but I just can't believe this is true. I want to call there and ask a bunch of questions like, 'did he have a bunch of tattoos? Was his laugh contagious? Did he talk about Kristin (my sister) all the time? No? Well you must have the wrong zach."
> 
> The other night when my mom was at my house he texted her asking for my sisters pants size which I thought was weird. This morning my mom asked my sister if she could tell her why he wanted it. He wanted it because he was getting a tutu made for my niece and thought it would be funny to make one for my sister too. It made my sister start bawling because he had told her he was going to meet the tutu lady that night.
> 
> My heart is breaking for my sister.

I'm so very sorry to hear that. What a sad sad thing to happen. My thoughts are with your sister and family.


----------



## krystinab

LekkerSlaap said:


> OH AND my Cervix is still missing. If I wasn't pregnant wouldn't it have dropped by now?

Did you ever use a hpt?


----------



## Pookabear

I think u should do an hpt also just to double check


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Well I already missed FMU but I"m thinking about going ahead and doing one. The HCG test was a Quant so idk. I have been looking for awhile at the charts and I'm pretty sure she did NOT say nano grams. So 120 would be about right for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## here_we_r

Kryst :hugs: You are so right. You'd be amazed at what some of us have been through and keep trying to keep going. _ oh...cycle buddy. I'm out this month though. So I still send you my :dust:

Lekker..I would test if I were you. You are at a good point in your cycle that its either going to be or its not. You know? You girls have made me decide to go ahead and do a lap. I'm calling on Monday to get one scheduled.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

stark white. I'm done. I will no longer be TTC until after surgery and I find out what is wrong with me. I'm sick and tired of hoping and praying and never getting even a slight hint of good news.


----------



## krystinab

Leeker just stay positive cause your surgery is rigth around the corner..

Here why are you counting yourself out?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sorry about the bfn Lekker. :(

Here, why are you out?


----------



## Pookabear

Sorry lekker! Stress does a lot, and im hoping the surgery brings your bfp following, ...big hugs

Here why are u out girlie? 

Kryst I hope that you are doing well!

Hi to all else!!

I am currently going on day 21 with no ovulation...just creamy cm is all I've got....I usuallly don't o this late, so im either annovulatory this time or just super late because of the dumb antibiotics I took...I hope I still ovulate so I can get my iui still


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Kryst- I don't know when my surgery is since they postponed it and have yet to call me. BTW I think it might be safe for you to test. <3


----------



## krystinab

LekkerSlaap said:


> Kryst- I don't know when my surgery is since they postponed it and have yet to call me. BTW I think it might be safe for you to test. <3

Can you call the, to see if they can get you in?? I don't test until af is late....it's just my thing...and even if I did get a bfn I'd think there was still a chance...lol


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I plan on calling tomorrow but I'm not going to hold my breath. I'm really sad that tomorrow was supposed to be surgery and now I'll be sitting at home alone. AF did start today though >.<


----------



## Sizzles

LekkerSlaap said:


> I plan on calling tomorrow but I'm not going to hold my breath. I'm really sad that tomorrow was supposed to be surgery and now I'll be sitting at home alone. AF did start today though >.<

Oh Honey, I'm so sorry to hear that! We were all so hopeful for you. Still, surgery will hopefully be the way forward for you; I hope they reschedule soon so you have something to focus on.


----------



## Pookabear

Sorry about af lekker :-( biiiiiiig hugs to you sweetie and I hope they get this surgery going quckly for you so that this cycle you will be good to go!
hi sizzles and krys!!!

Afm: cd 22 nothing fun going on at this point but im hanging in there


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Thank you ladies for the support!

I do have to say though...this is the most strange AF ever for me. I'm barely spotting basically. SMH idk what to think.


----------



## here_we_r

Sorry Lekker...I know it sucks especially when you think your month is a great month. Hold you head up girl. Have you found out when you can be put back on the list. 

Krsyst, Gdane..You know how you know even when you don't know for sure. Well I'm there. It's like there is nothing to lead me to otherwise. I know witch is coming soon.

Gdane: Trip coming up...woohoo!!! a few more days and you are outta here. I'm so happy for you.

Sizzles..hey honey. How are you? Anything fun planned for the Holiday break.

AFM: Not much..just waiting on the witch and waiting on my break from work. 2 and 1/2 weeks. I'm pumped. I can't wait to party. The only good thing that will come out of the witch coming. Next thing is I have my IVF consult scheduled for January 10th at 4:00pm. So that gives me a little something to look forward too. Other than that just spending my days asking WhY???????????????? :rofl:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

So I called OB and was placed on hold for about 30 mins. Good News!!!! Pre Op friday, surgery MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

Here I feel you...I think I am out too!! I know my temp will be dropping soon. 2.5 weeks off is the shiznit...I am jealous!!!

Leeker...I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!

Gdane...whats going on girl??

AFM, nothing is going on just waiting for AF, this upcoming cycle will be my last natural cycle before the IUI in January....


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Krys I really thought this was it for you! You're not completely out of the game yet though! :)


----------



## Pookabear

Can everyone see all my previous posts or are they not posting....been saying hi to people and asking how they are with no response :-( must be because the thread moves so fast...
oh well, how is everyone? I am currently on cd 23 with loads of cm so im hoping I still get fertile time this month and that it will just be late, so we can get this IUI going....I still believe the antibiotics slowed my o down, just hoping it doesn't cut it out all together....all negative smileys so far but I feel a smile coming up being I had the ewcm last night...there was a lot but there was also creamy mixed in, anyone know what that means?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Pook, I think part ofthe reason you're getting missed is because you have nothing to stand out on your posts, like a ticker or an avatar. I have missed you a couple of times because I get scrolling so fast. I really hope you O and get the surprise bfp even if you dont have the IUI but I can see how disappointing that would be. Not sure about your CM. Hopefully it means you're gearing up to O.

Krys and Here, I hope AF stays away but that's exciting you have IUI and IVF scheduled you two! :)

Lekker: Congrats on the surgery! That's crazy how fast everything moved. Hopefully this is your ticket. 

Sizzles and everyone else, hope you're alright :)

I leave 6am CST for Mexico tomorrow :) The weather looks absolutely perfect. No rain and mid 80's the ENTIRE time. I'm feeling great. The weather is also great tomorrow for our flight out and our connecting flight so I don't have to worry about delays :happydance: I'm down 2 1/2 inches around my belly and around 10lbs. Tonight is our LAST night of Insanity and we're going to start over. I'd be happy losing another 10lbs. And ringworm is still there but not noticable.


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks gdane I will consider getting a ticker made up and pop a picture back up on my avatar as I used to have!!! Wooohhhoooo for mexico, your trip is going to be amazing!! I am still have ewcm so I think my o is coming up for sure, as I usually can tell when its on the way....I have faith and would love the bfp with or without IUI...
the creamy cm seems to be gone and now its just the good ole ew stuff, so sounds like a good sign, I just hope hubs sample is good so we can get some good swimmers up there...he does have a little cold so im hoping it doesn't affect it

Hi here, sizzles, lekker, krys
Well I will update again once I get the ticker and pictures up here


----------



## Pookabear

Oh yea and gdane amazing about your weight loss and inches loss, it feels so good doesn't it?? I remember when I lost 20lbs this summer and felt so good and accomlished....I have gained half of it back so I need to get back in gear after my IUI just want that to happen first


----------



## krystinab

Hey Pook...how are ya? Are you getting a iui this cycle? So exciting! We weren't ignoring you boo...I didn't see your posts...

Thanks Leeker but looks like a BFP isn't happening for me...my cervix is nice and open ready for AF...I knew ,my chance were low this cycle cause I only bd the day of my +opk...

Let go Mexico...I'm excited like I'm going? Do you think you can fit a extra 140lbs in your luggage Gdane?

LOL


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks Krys, I didn't think you ladies were ignoring me but I did start to wonder why no one was responding too much lol....I need to get my ticker going maybe it will help, I will be working on that once hubs gets off of the laptop
yes I am getting an iui, and was hesitant there for a bit because I wasn't getting my usually ovulation symptoms thought we would have to wait til next cycle because I had taken a z pack which always seems to push o back a bit for me.....but since last nice I have been back in the running with lots of ewcm...I will just have a super late ovulation....I hope that doesn't matter much with the implantation or anything, im going on cd 24 tomorrow and just hanging in there hoping for the best


----------



## krystinab

Pookabear said:


> Thanks Krys, I didn't think you ladies were ignoring me but I did start to wonder why no one was responding too much lol....I need to get my ticker going maybe it will help, I will be working on that once hubs gets off of the laptop
> yes I am getting an iui, and was hesitant there for a bit because I wasn't getting my usually ovulation symptoms thought we would have to wait til next cycle because I had taken a z pack which always seems to push o back a bit for me.....but since last nice I have been back in the running with lots of ewcm...I will just have a super late ovulation....I hope that doesn't matter much with the implantation or anything, im going on cd 24 tomorrow and just hanging in there hoping for the best

Thats awesome. Are you using anytype of medication? I cant wait til your BFP announcement!! I am glad you added a ticker...helps me keep up with ya. What time is your IUI? You have to make sure to tell me every detail. I am so damn anxious about mine. As for the zpack...I think antibiotics make you more fertile! Heres to a September baby :wine:


----------



## Pookabear

Aw thanks a bunch Kryst  I really hope it does the trick for me!! The dr. Is suggesting no medication and 2 tries at iui and if it doesn't work he suggests not spending anymore on it...but he said the chance is def. Better than sex or he wouldn't offer it to us...so that is a plus

I am so excited to see your bfp as well, and anxious to hear all about your iui cycle also!! I hope my zpack made me more fertile, it just always seems to slow down my ovulation process, but I figure what the heck maybe it is preparing better in there is why its taking longer lol

I am not sure what day my iui is just yet...I will get a positive opk then go in the next morning at 9am for the procedure, but hubs will have to drop his sample at 7:30am so that they will have time to do the wash..even though hubs has a super low count the f/s still says he has seen it happen many times so he def. Doesn't think its a waste at this point which is great

Will your iui be medicated?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

YAY ASh! Have fun in Mexico! Get bunches of fertility statues and send me one ;) haha

Pook I really hope you get your O so you can get your IUI done. You know your body is waiting on me to have surgery so we can get prego together ;) haha

Krys I'm sorry about your temps starting to drop. I seriously thought this was it for you! 

AFM I'm still not going to try even after the surgery. I'm throwing caution to the wind and just letting it fly. Although we are starting to try out Maca root. We will see what happens with that but I'm not putting too much effort into anything. My friend who tried to commit suicide is doing a lot better and he's at home. He's still got a lot of breathing issues and he's lost a lot of weight but I guess that's part of it all. I'm just so thankful he's alive. He still looks depressed and it bothers me that his wife and kids still bring up "Monday" and how things all changed. But I think that everything will work out for him. I want to still kind of keep an eye on him and offer a shoulder if he ever needs anything. I know I take on a lot but I love this guy to death and it hurts me to think that he's feeling so depressed. :(


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Talk to you guys next Wednesday!! I better come back to lots of bfp's!! I will prob check back when our Chicago flight lands..


----------



## Pookabear

Guess who got a smiley this morning........ME!!!!!!

IuI first thing tomorrow 9am please please please keep your fingers crossed for me!!!

Have a great time Ash
ill type more later im on my phone, but so excited


----------



## here_we_r

Hurry back girl!!! I"m going to so miss you. Be careful and have fun!!! :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Pookabear said:


> Guess who got a smiley this morning........ME!!!!!!
> 
> IuI first thing tomorrow 9am please please please keep your fingers crossed for me!!!
> 
> Have a great time Ash
> ill type more later im on my phone, but so excited

POOKA!!! :dance: Go get this done girl. I'm excited for you. I hope this will do it for you. We need to keep these bfp's going. FX'd for you girly. :hugs:


----------



## krystinab

Gdane, Have a safe trip and drink a lot for me :)

Pook, go get those spermies girl. yes my IUI will be medicated..I am supposed to be doing injectibles...did you say yours was non-medicated? 

Leeker, why are you saying you wont try after your procedure?

Here, whats up with AF? Im 15DPO too...are you going to breakdown and test? I dont want to but my girls from another thread think I should...LOL


----------



## LekkerSlaap

POOK YAYAYAYAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA 

Krys because I'm tired of TTC. If it happens it happens but I'm sick of putting effort into it and nothing happening. I need a break


----------



## here_we_r

Lekker...I know right. Its just so hardening ...time after time. Hopefully throwing caution to the wind will work for you.

Krst...I see you started over too. Rats!!!

Pooka....:dust:

Scerena??????? where are you????

Sizzles?????? where are you too????


----------



## krystinab

here_we_r said:


> Lekker...I know right. Its just so hardening ...time after time. Hopefully throwing caution to the wind will work for you.
> 
> Krst...I see you started over too. Rats!!!
> 
> Pooka....:dust:
> 
> Scerena??????? where are you????
> 
> Sizzles?????? where are you too????

I wish I started over...BFN today...and no sign of af..


----------



## Pookabear

Ugh so sorry Kryst....that really stinks!! Big hugs girlie!

I got my iui today...hoping for the best, hubs count wasn't good but hey, it only takes one...but the dr. Did say that looks like it was perfect timing based on cm and cp etc.


----------



## here_we_r

Kryst..what? Now that's jacked up. I hate that. You weren't taking Progesterone or anything were you. If I remember right you were all natural. I don't know what else to say but maybe she won't show. I know we get sick of hearing that cliche' ..but something needs to happen either the witch or a bfp. 

Pooka..congrats on your IUI. I hope the magic one hits the magic egg. You are so right..all it needs is one. Will be a long 2WW...hopefully with a positive test at the end of it.


----------



## DBZ34

Hi ladies...Can I join you? This seems like such a great, supportive thread....

My name is Ella, I'm 28 and I'm on cycle 19/20 of TTC #1. 

I was once a young misguided TTCer, who thought that it was going to happen immediately when we started trying. My friends all seemed to be able to predict when they were going to get pregnant and give birth, so I figured it would be the same for me. I mean, I literally had a friend say, Oh we're going to get pregnant in June, so we can have a Mar/Apr baby. And it happened just like she said. Crazy.

I'm feeling really left behind at the moment, since I've become the last of my sisters without a baby in my family. Even my SIL has a baby....an oops baby, but a precious little oops baby. The pressure is immense. I also have 14 facebook friends who are pg at the moment and a bunch more with newborns. I'm so very happy for them, but I really can't wait until it's my turn....


----------



## krystinab

DBZ, of course you are welcome! Sorry about the long tww and trust me we all know where your coming from!! Good luck & FX this is your month! 

Here, I was totally natural...but I do have irregular periods. I was hoping since my last few cyles were normal that would be my new thing...LOL guess I was wrong..

Pook...yeaa!! I just know its going to do the trick...did you have a good fat juicy egg??

AFM, just waiting for you know who...on to cycle 20...


----------



## here_we_r

DBZ: Welcome lady!!! So glad to have you here. I'm very sorry that this has been rough on you but as Krys said we certainly know how you feel. So we're here for you. As well some of the girls are on vacation and some are taking a small break but please come by and lets rely on each other.

Krys: :hugs:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

pook have you thought about getting hubby to try Maca? That's been known to boost the boys! <3 I really hope that IUI was successful for you! 

Welcome Ella!

AFM Surgery is at 6am on Monday!!!!!!


----------



## Sizzles

Hi everyone! Thanks and 'hello' to those who have asked after me. It's been a busy week and I haven't been on since Monday, so I've just caught up with all the goings on.

Lekker - great news to hear the surgery is going ahead; I'll be thinking of you! I really think you should reconsider 'trying' post op though as it could make all the difference. Still, only you know the best way for you to proceed.
I'm so pleased your friend is doing so much better.

Gdane - I hope you're currently have a fabulous time in Mexico! V jealous! 

Here - Hiya! I'm doing ok thanks (will update below my responses to you guys!) Anything planned for the holidays? Well OH's family will all be descending for the main event, so there will be 12 of us to feed and sleep, which means quite a bit of work in the run up, so that will keep me busy. We also have friends coming tonight for a pre-Christmas get to together; nothing fancy, just an informal meal and socialising (and cuddling their nearly 5 month old). How's about you? Did af arrive in the end (sorry if I missed that post, but I remember reading you were waiting, then I don't remember beyond that.)? Great news for the IVF appointment! Is it just a chat to find out about the procedure or more than that?

Krys - sorry about af. Still, try to stay positive, as you say, on to the next cycle and there's always the chance that it will be 'the one'!

Scerena - hope you're doing ok?

Pook - YAY!!! I'm so excited for you and have everything crossed that this works!!! We could do with some good news on here.

Ella - welcome! This TTC lark can be a rough ride, but we can support each other along the way. It's always hard when you feel you're being left behind in the baby stakes; I've seens several friends and colleagues become pg and have their babies since we've been trying.

My week:
Well af arrived this morning, but that's kind of an aside now, because this month marks 3 years of being off the pill (I nearly put 3 months then - that could have been part of the problem! :dohh:) Soooo, on Thursday I rang the fertility nurse to start the ball rolling for our IVF referral. It was much more straight forward than I'd expected, but then we have had all the tests done, have met with her and a consultant, so it was all going to come down to time-scales. With the NHS you have to have been trying for 3 years; well we actually started trying in the April, but because we were NTNP from the December, we can use that date. She just checked which clinic we wanted to be referred to, confirmed my age and that we were both non-smokers and that was that. I asked about time-scales and she said it's 2-3 months until treatment. I guess with Christmas holidays and post (don't know if they send the referral electronically or by post??) we might not get into the system this side of Christmas, but that puts us at about March for IVF. As a friend pointed out, this could mean I'm a mummy by next Christmas! However, I actually just feel a bit flat about the whole thing, as it still just seems unreal and a bit of a pipe-dream - not that it's been my dream to have assisted conception, but to think that the end goal might be in sight doesn't seem real - plus the fact that it might not work.
Any way, that's where we're at. Definite progress being made. Plus I still have my cervical exam booked for Christmas Eve; I had been a bit worried she wouldn't process the referral whilst checks were pending, but she didn't mention it, so neither did I!

Phew! Sorry for the mammoth post!

:dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!


----------



## shaslove

I will introduce myself: 

I'm Shannon. We have been trying since 7/7/2009. I had a lap in June of 2012. I'm currently on our first round of Clomid (50 mg), day 27.


----------



## DBZ34

Thanks for the warm welcome, ladies! I'm so glad I found this thread. :)

Lekker- Good luck with your surgery tomorrow! 

I just found out that one of my best friends here is 10 weeks preg. She got married in June and now she's already having a baby. I knew it was coming, though, so I was slightly prepared. It still stings a bit. But I'm much happier for her than I thought I would be. I'm actually feeling pretty positive at the moment...we'll see how I'm feeling on Wednesday when AF is due. 

Hey Sizzles, are you from the UK? I noticed you mentioned the NHS...How long did you have to wait to get all your testing done? My GP is absolutely refusing to refer us or start testing until 2 years or 24 cycles. Did you have to wait that long or did you get to start after a year?


----------



## Sizzles

DBZ34 said:


> T
> 
> Hey Sizzles, are you from the UK? I noticed you mentioned the NHS...How long did you have to wait to get all your testing done? My GP is absolutely refusing to refer us or start testing until 2 years or 24 cycles. Did you have to wait that long or did you get to start after a year?

Yes, I'm in the UK. My GP was really good. I actually went along to him after we'd been trying for 9 months, at which point I was 32. He said that I wasn't that old, but obviously time could be an issue, so he was happy to start tests straight away. Initially I had some blood tests done and they all came back fine, but the next step was to get OH to do a SA. Unfortunately, they wouldn't progress with any further investigations with me until he'd done this. And also unfortunately, my OH dragged his heels! It was only last Christmas that he did his SA, by which point we'd been trying for about a year and 9 months. This came back fine, so I was referred. It was 2 years to the month since we'd started ttc that I had my first hospital appointment and then it progressed from there. I can answer more Qs about further investigations at that point, but don't want to bore you! The answer to the original question was that I had tests after 9 months of ttc. You could always ask to see a different doctor, who might be more sympathetic??


----------



## krystinab

Good morning ladies!

*Pook* Sorry for asking a lot of questions about the IUI but, did you get a trigger shot? Did they tell you and DH to bd before or after the IUI and last but not least are you on progesterone? I just want to get some insight on what I should expect :)

*Sizzles* That sounds awesome. I am glad you're getting the ball rolling with the IVF. Its interesting to me that they want yo to TTC for 2 years. I wonder why in the US they say 1....

*DBZ* glad you are feeling positive! My BF had an opps baby last year..that little girl just lights me up! Just think, now your little one will have someone to play with :)

*Leeker* good luck today sweetie!

*Here & Gdane*, whats going on with you ladies??

AFM, AF is in the house...my new goal is to loose 7lbs this month, before the IUI...which will be hard with all of the holiday eating & drinking...LOL


----------



## Pookabear

Hey Krys....don't be sorry at all!!! I didn't get the trigger or progesterone this time around....my fs doesn't seem to think I need any of it at this current moment, so it was all natural  my f/s only recommend s one more iui but we are hoping and praying that we wont need it...this cycle I just used opks and the good thing is that my temps confirmed that ovulation was the day of the iui which was perfect!!

But years back in my 1st marriage I did do two iui cycles with trigger and clomid but no progesterone and it was much different than this time because those hormones can make ya feel a little different, then u don't know if it is preg symptoms or meds ...


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I'm home but my only option is IVF. I'm jacked up and super upset too


----------



## Sizzles

LekkerSlaap said:


> I'm home but my only option is IVF. I'm jacked up and super upset too

I'm so sorry to hear that Lekker. I know you may not want to hear this right now, but on the plus side, at least you're beginning to get some answers and personally I have to remain positive about IVF as it's likely to be our only hope too. I hope it wasn't too uncomfortable for you. :hugs:


----------



## krystinab

Leeker I am sorry to hear that! What caused all this? Were they able to give you any information? :hugs:

Pook, have you conceived with any of your IUI cycles? Im getting so damn anxious!


----------



## Pookabear

No I haven't, unless this one took!! I am so thankful the others didn't take because they would be my ex husbands and we had a bad relationship. I also had so many problems then that I don't have now and they were mainly caused by stress I think....but life and my health is much better now that I am married to my awesome husband...so don't take it not working for me means its not going to work for you!!
that's why my dr. Didn't think I need meds on this iui because he thinks I am doing wonderful withouth them and they weren't needed this time around, this is my first iui with my current husband and I hope it is my last because it works!!

Lekker I am soooo sorry girlie, I wish there were something I could say to make it better ..big big big hugs,, at least your not left wondering and u know what's wrong...I know u can't afford ivf but maybe one day it will be in your budget or maybe everything works out to where u don't need it


----------



## TeddyBearPug

:hi: ladies! I just wanted to stop by and say hello and that I have been silently lurking and following you all :hugs: I'm wishing you all the best this cycle and miss you girlies! :hugs:

lekker-sorry about ivf being your only option. :hugs: wishing you lots of luck for your surgery.

pookabear-i think your iui was perfect timing!! fx'd for you:hugs:

Kristin-good luck with your weight loss!

sizzles-march will be here before you know it! ivf baby here you come! Hopefully you will be one of the lucky ones that get that natural bfp right before!

Here/Gdane- :hugs: love you girlies! will catch up with you on the other threads!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I had this whole thing wrote out and forgot to hit the send button. I don't feel better about anything. I still don't have an official medical condition with a name so I feel like I'm not part of a club. We cannot afford any medical options at all so my dreams are crushed. When I wrote on here earlier I was high as a kite. I kept falling asleep eating my twix and Chris kept trying to take them away from me. But I was doing the medication cry and now I'm trying to fight back the hot burning tears. I'm about to ball my eyes out when I change my status on here. I'm broken, devastated, pissed off, sad, empty, and hopeless. I don't mean to bring you ladies down but this is it for me. I'll try to stay on the board but I am not longer TTC.


----------



## krystinab

Leeker look at fertilityfinance.net ....


----------



## LekkerSlaap

My husband just corrected me. My left tube is missing basically b/c it's embedded in scar tissue? LIke it's completely gone.


----------



## krystinab

LekkerSlaap said:


> My husband just corrected me. My left tube is missing basically b/c it's embedded in scar tissue? LIke it's completely gone.

One of my tubes shows signs of a blockage too...my re told me that many women get pregnant with one tube it can just be twice as hard...she told me it was like getting into a fight with one hand tied behind your back...you can still win you just got to fight extra hard....I know you prob don't want to hear this right now...but just know you are apart of a bond of women who are sticking with you through you ttc journey. :hugs:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I truly appreciate it. an thank god for spell check. I took my meds and I'm loopy again


----------



## Sizzles

Lekker - I'm so sorry; I didn't know you couldn't afford IVF when I commented earlier. I can't imagine how you're feeling right now; there are no words when life deals you a blow like this. Just know we're thinking of you and willing you to get through this some way some how. Does this mean you only have one tube functioning as it should? Surely if this is the case then there's still hope, though obviously reduced odds. If this isn't the case and I've missed something medical that makes conceiving more difficult then I apologise.

Teddybear Pug - Nice to hear from you . Thanks for the well wishes for a pre-IVF bfp!

Pook - fingers crossed for a successful iui!


----------



## wookie130

I know I don't belong in here, but I had to hunt down Lekker...my apologies to the other ladies on here.

Lekker, I've already posted in your journal, but I got to thinking...Have you investigated an IVF loan? I have a couple of friends that have gotten loans for their IVF's, and both have babies now as a result of the financing process. Just something to consider, babe!


----------



## here_we_r

*Lekker:* :hugs: Did you ask if they could try and cut away some of the scar tissue. I know the tubes are delicate but it seems they should be able to. I don't know what else to say except I understand your devastation. Ask them about the scar tissue. As far as the IVF can you look into that website that kryst posted? Just try to get some information. Another one is called Arc. Google them and call to request an information packet. Then you can sit down and talk with your DH about what is feasible if anything. I'm so sorry. 

*Teddy*: Hiya!!! Told you were missed. So many new people to meet as well. Thanks for the new scan pic of the baby. I love it. I want one from this coming Friday too.

*Kryst*: As you can tell I've had 3 IUI's. I did combo's with all mine which is clomid and injectibles. I don't have ovulation problems but that's what we did. The first time I over responded and had to have some follicles aspirated before doing the IUI. I got pregnant but had a chemical. The last two didn't work at all. That's why I started to think it was my eggs. I also had progesterone. Never had problems with that either..its just the protocol that my RE uses. If you have questions..I'll be happy to answer.

*Sizzles:* Congrats on your IVF coming up. That's a big step. 2013 baby for you. 

*Pook*: I'm praying your iui has worked. When will you test? Hopefully your last one is a doozey.!!! That would be a great way to end the year.

*DMZ*...(?) I know I probably put your name wrong..Welcome honey. We totally know what it feels like to be left behind but we are looking to the future. Welcome here and post as much as you like whenever you like about whatever you like :haha: Welcome again.

*Scerenaaaaaaaaaaaa*.............:haha: come say hi babe! Let us know how you are. Don't go completely away. Check in sweety.

*AFM:* Not too much. Enjoying being off from work for the next 2 1/2 weeks. Going to visit my family and can't wait for that. Hopefully and prayerfully I can get a surprise bfp while I'm doing the nasty in their house. :rofl: IVF consult coming up in January. I'm nervous and scared and really wish it would happen the way I want.."while I'm waiting for IVF". Working on my eggs by taking the CoQ10. I hope it works.


----------



## krystinab

Here, I read your journal honey so I know you've been through the IUI process a few times. Do they give you any informaion on why it didnt work? Did they ever test your egg quality? I kinda feel like my RE isjumping the gun with the injections. All of my hormonal tests came back normal, my eggs are good, DH SA was excellent but I have an issue with a tube...I just think DRs want to medicate you as much as possible...I dunno...Im going to send my nurse an email today to see what she thinks...(more in likley she thinks what the DR thinks)


----------



## here_we_r

krystinab said:


> Here, I read your journal honey so I know you've been through the IUI process a few times. Do they give you any informaion on why it didnt work? Did they ever test your egg quality? I kinda feel like my RE isjumping the gun with the injections. All of my hormonal tests came back normal, my eggs are good, DH SA was excellent but I have an issue with a tube...I just think DRs want to medicate you as much as possible...I dunno...Im going to send my nurse an email today to see what she thinks...(more in likley she thinks what the DR thinks)

No kryst, no reason why not. Unexplained. All tests came back good. I had the autoimmune bloods and everything. Eggs quantity was good. The only other thing was to test egg quality doing PGD test in which they can do if you are doing IVF or something. I'm not going to have it done because after eggs are insemeninated they are considered embryos and I wouldn't discard them regardless. The injections are to just get more eggs. Some RE's protocol call for it. Yes of course its more money. My cycles were 1500.00 including meds. I always did the global price to keep from having to pay for everything separate. I was nervous and excited all at the same time. I just say egg quality problems cause I don't know what else it could possibly be. Unexplained to me is a cop out for a real issue.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I've thought about the financing but I don't think we will qualify b/c our credit is so bad. Neither tube works. :( I've hit rock bottom and I'm just so empty. Today I'm crampy and still tender. But emotionally I'm spent.


----------



## Pookabear

Ugh lekker my heart is hurting for you! I hope some miracle happens and you are able to still ivf somehow in the future! 

Hiya here!!! Glad you checked in on us...I agree as far as the unexplained stuff goes...I think that is just because they don't know the answer and just use it cause its easy for them

teddy!!!! Hiya thanks for checking in, I have missed you bunches...thanks for the dust I am still crossing fingers and toes as well 

Hi sizzles

Krys hope your iui is absolutely perfect and it is all you need, when will it be??

I wonder how gdane is doing on her trip, I sure do miss her in here but I know she is having a blast and she does deserve it, hopefully she comes back refreshed and ready for the holidays etc.

Nothing new here ladies just 5 dpo and stringing along singing the jeopardy song lol


----------



## Pookabear

Oh yea...HERE I don't know when I am testing...I usually just wait for af because I always get bfn of course....but I may test this time if I get crazy symptoms or of course if I want some wine for new years eve or something


----------



## krystinab

Here I feel like the medical field is full of cop outs...smh...for all this damn money I spend on insurance you would think someone would give me helpful information!

Leeker, before your count yourself out you should apply...octomom got $$ from somewhere and so can you!

Pook I don't test early either...its too stressful! Im not getting the IUI until my January cycle...so Im guessing 40 or so days from now...scary...this is my last shot at a natural pregnancy for # 1. Praying I can do it on my own...

Sizzles you need ticker so I can stalk you better :)

Have any of you ladies tried soy isoflaves?


----------



## Sizzles

krystinab said:


> Sizzles you need ticker so I can stalk you better :)

Erm... I don't know anything about tickers or how to get them! I blithely go through life 'tickerless' (and at certain times of the month, knickerless! :xmas13:) but I'm happy to be enlightened!

Pook - :xmas3:


----------



## krystinab

Sizzles you are so funny! I like to be knickerless too..lol...


----------



## Pookabear

Ladies....I know I shouldn't be saying it this early on, but I really think I am out this cycle for sure...I am 6dpo and most people at least feel a twinge by now or something! I just feel like it didn't happen this time...I don't know if I am trying to prepare myself for the worst or what, but I just don't think this is my month, and I don't know if it will ever be...sorry to be debbie downer, but this is just how I woke up feeling today...


----------



## here_we_r

You dont have to feel anything Pook. I can't even begin to look at SS anymore. Some cycles no thing and some cycles I feel everything. Even nausea. So..certainly don't. In my past pregnancies DH said I never had any symptoms until I missed a period. He reminded me of that. You are probably as you said preparing your heart and mind for anything which is so normal. Few more days honey and and I hope you get a bfp :hugs:

Sizzles and Kryst: Are you saying you don't wear no DRAWS :rofl: Notice what i called them :rofl:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Pooks don't count it out yet! <3


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm baaaaack!!!!!


----------



## here_we_r

HI YA!!! OMGDNESS...I'm so glad and happy and thrilled and overwhelmed and excited and ....and....and...and....LMBO...:rofl: I'm glad your home. It was so different not having you around. :cry: I missed you. :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Haha you're crazy but I love you girl! :) Thanks for the warm welcome back :) :)


----------



## here_we_r

Lekker, I would apply anyway especially with ARC. I think you just get a higher interest rate or something like that. It wouldn't hurt to call and ask questions. Write your questions down and then call. It's totally worth it. Let them send you a packet in the mail. If you want I can send you mine I'm not going to use them.

Please do something. :hugs:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0duzraSGT0M


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Amazing video! I'm so sorry about your diagnosis. I'm grateful you're so open about it with everyone. Big hugs


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi ladies! Mind if I join? Just found this thread...

I'm currently 5dpo/IUI but not really daring to hope that this is my month. 

Most of my friends are pregnant or have kids and we're ltttc #1 so definitely feeling left out.


----------



## Pookabear

Orchid, of course you are welcome to join us!! I have chatted with you in the iui thread and I think you will get along great with us girlies! Welcome and big hugs, I hope you get that bfp soon! Orchid you and I are only a couple days difference, I am 7dpo

GDANE!!! Oh, how I have missed you!! I hope your trip was fabulous!!! You truly deserved it, and needed it!!

Hi everyone else, and huge hugs lekker, I hope your feeling a little better with your recovery

Afm: 7dpo and tonight got some af cramps ....very light ones...but enough to annoy me, I hope that doesn't mean the witch is on her way..I should have 10 more days before af is due according to my lp...this is one long cycle for me lol


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Hi Orchid! Welcome! You will fit in great here.

Pook I'm really hoping that is your bean snuggling in tight!

Gdane thank you but I'm starting to regret being open about it. 

I'm sure you all are tired of me crying and moaning since we are all here for the same reason. I laid down to take a nap and woke up to this email from my best friends husband. 

"Ok listen, not to be mean but I think you're taking things way out of proportion. You and Chris are great people, and I know how much you want to have a baby. The thing is, is that you need to have responsibilities. You need to be able to take care of yourself and be financially stable before bringing another human being into this world. Im sorry to sound like a dick but it is what it is"

I'm mortified, heart broken, and just plain pissed off. Of ALL people! And this was not even asked for. He just out of the blue emailed me. WTF! I tried to text my best friend (his wife) and she's already asleep as far as I know. But this might just ruin our relationship.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Lekker and pooka, thanks for the welcome!

Lekker, my phone won't let me watch your video for some reason, but I'm so so sorry about your diagnosis. I saw that your location is ft. Irwin - is your husband in the army? If so, there are some military clinics that offer reduced cost ivf. Also I'm sorry you got that unsolicited crap email. That's the last think you need right now :growlmad:

Pooka, looking forward to testing together New years eve if the witch doesn't get me first!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Lekker, you can get reduced cost IVF at Ft Bragg, San Diego naval hospital, Ft Lewis, and I think somewhere in Texas and also in washington DC. So maybe if you can get stationed at Ft lewis or Ft Bragg you might have some more affordable options.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Orchid-Thank you for the help. I already know about those treatment facilities. The only issue with those are the wait lists, and being accepted there. I'm working on that but right now San Deigo is 1 1/2 years out. I don't want to sound bad but I really don't want to wait that long to try. I'm turning 28 in March and I feel like I'm running out of time. I'm hoping that my dr will have some kind of good news on the 2nd. <3


----------



## Miss_Awesome

LekkerSlaap said:


> "Ok listen, not to be mean but I think you're taking things way out of proportion. You and Chris are great people, and I know how much you want to have a baby. The thing is, is that you need to have responsibilities. You need to be able to take care of yourself and be financially stable before bringing another human being into this world. Im sorry to sound like a dick but it is what it is"
> 
> I'm mortified, heart broken, and just plain pissed off. Of ALL people! And this was not even asked for. He just out of the blue emailed me. WTF! I tried to text my best friend (his wife) and she's already asleep as far as I know. But this might just ruin our relationship.

I skimmed through this post (there's just too many to read them all! :dohh:), but saw your video. I also just saw that you said your "friend" said this. I'm sorry, but I would immediately cut ties with that person. Anyone who says what he did is no friend to you. His words are just plain mean. As someone who's heard it all from God not wanting me to be a mother to how I need to eat the inside of a pineapple to be "cured" of infertility, I have to say what he said to you ranks pretty high on the A-hole scale. If you feel like salvaging that relationship, you are a stronger and nicer person than I. Sorry, just reading what that person said really irked me! :growlmad:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Lekker, I didn't realize the wait lists were that long. I had heard it was like six months. But regardless, you're most definitely not running out of time. I'm 35 and if IUIs don't work I'm looking at starting IVF around my 36th birthday, which is why we're not even thinking about trying Ft Bragg and using a private fertility clinic instead.


----------



## here_we_r

Hi Orchid: Welcome. i've seen you around. My mind is totally bad right now but is it the CoQ10 thread? Anyway...welcome. I hope your IUI is successful and you have that holiday bfp. :hugs:

Lekker...That email was jacked up. I would totally have to put him in his place. I would defo let your friend know that you received that email and let her know your intentions of hashing this out with him. It's sad that being infertile can cause the negative feedback. That is the very reason that people don't talk about it.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Ahhh. Man, i read up on everything but I'm just going to start out from here because it's way to much to respond to...Lekker, I checked into ARC, it is higher interest rate, but if its what youwant, you gotta do it. You'll find a way :hugs: I wish it were easier. Sorry about that jackass person that emailed you. They need a swift kick in the nuts. I want to freaking punch him in the face. I would write back, "if i wanted your opinion i would have asked for it. Unless you go through infertility I would not expect you to understand, but you should exercise some sympathy or even second thoughts on your words especially around the holidays." Or I would just ignore him completely and tell your friend about it. Its a shitastic thing to do and I hope he feels bad about it. 

AFM: I'm in my TWW (I hope?) I would've ovulated the day we came back if the traveling and alcohol didn't mess anything up. We definitely Bd'ed enough for the entire crew here!!! :sex: bow chica wow wow!! :haha: I had the MOST amazing time and I cannot wait to go back. I'll get pics up on facebook as soon as I can. There's LOTS of them. I cried when we left....that's how much fun i had! I want to go backkk! 

I'm sorry I didn't respond to everyone. I will from now on :) Oh yes, and welcome to the new ladies!! Lovely to have you!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

here_we_r said:


> Hi Orchid: Welcome. i've seen you around. My mind is totally bad right now but is it the CoQ10 thread? Anyway...welcome. I hope your IUI is successful and you have that holiday bfp. :hugs:
> 
> Lekker...That email was jacked up. I would totally have to put him in his place. I would defo let your friend know that you received that email and let her know your intentions of hashing this out with him. It's sad that being infertile can cause the negative feedback. That is the very reason that people don't talk about it.

Yep Here_we_r, I think the CoQ10 and also some of the other ladies' journals. I'm still taking my CoQ10 religiously but it hasn't done nothin yet :dohh:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Thank you Gdane! I'm not sure about the loans yet. I'm going to find out which FS I will be using and find out their costs and then apply. I did talk to my friend about her husbands email and she's pissed off at him too. Thank God! B/c I would have died right there if she had agreed with him. You ladies are the only good thing in my day right now. <3


AFM today the bloating from lastnight has went down a lot! THANK YOU LORD! My stitches below the waistline have not given me ANY grief at all. Even though that's where my undies rub. But the ones in my belly button are hurting like no other. Lastnight due to the bloating it felt like they were going to pop. Today they are just really sensitive to the touch. I'm hoping it's just due to the scar tissue that's already there from my previous surgeries. I'm still super exhausted and it's nice to be able to just get some sleep.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm glad your friend agrees with you too. What a jackass. I hope you get to feeling better. You had surgery when again? I'm having mine on a thursday...would I be able to go back to a desk job on monday?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I had mine on Monday. You probably could but you might be tired. I don't know, I didn't have a lot of cramping after, just massive tenderness and exhaustion. I think the depression is the worst part of mine. Just make sure you rest a lot!


----------



## Lbpa58

Me & DH are both 27 just asked for help 1st time in July, put off asking because DH was still in school & had no idea after asking for help I'd still be waiting so long! DH has low morphology but just a little low(55%) & just had a normal hsg last cycle. Now on my period & depressed. I'm starting clomid in a few days for the first time & will probably do iui as well.


----------



## uwa_amanda

LekkerSlaap said:


> Hi Orchid! Welcome! You will fit in great here.
> 
> Pook I'm really hoping that is your bean snuggling in tight!
> 
> Gdane thank you but I'm starting to regret being open about it.
> 
> I'm sure you all are tired of me crying and moaning since we are all here for the same reason. I laid down to take a nap and woke up to this email from my best friends husband.
> 
> "Ok listen, not to be mean but I think you're taking things way out of proportion. You and Chris are great people, and I know how much you want to have a baby. The thing is, is that you need to have responsibilities. You need to be able to take care of yourself and be financially stable before bringing another human being into this world. Im sorry to sound like a dick but it is what it is"
> 
> I'm mortified, heart broken, and just plain pissed off. Of ALL people! And this was not even asked for. He just out of the blue emailed me. WTF! I tried to text my best friend (his wife) and she's already asleep as far as I know. But this might just ruin our relationship.

I'm sorry I've been stalking lol. I don't post much anywhere but I would like to join this group. I'm looking for another support group around here as the one I had isn't around anymore for various reasons.

Lekker, I'm sorry you got that email from your "friend." That was insensitive and outright rude. I've cut people out of my life for saying much less than that.

My husband and I were trying for six years. We did eight rounds of Clomid that didn't work. We stopped trying back in May. I called the only fertility specialist within a 100 mile radius of my house a couple of weeks ago to schedule an appointment to do some bloodwork or more invasive procedures just to find out if my "unexplained infertility" could finally be "explained" seeing as that the symptoms of PCOS fit me like a glove. They were all so willing to help me until they asked me what insurance provider I had. When I told them what company insurance I had, they abruptly told me that they don't take my insurance, so therefore they wouldn't be able to help me. So, now we are in a position like you. Adoption, surrogacy, IVF, and any other fertility treatment above what we have already tried is beyond our financial abilities to pay for. I'm not sure what we are going to do whether we are going to try again and just hope for a miracle or what. :cry: It's very frustrating.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Welcome both LB and Amanda! You ladies will fit in perfectly here. Don't give up on finding a fertility clinic. The ones near me are over 3 hours away. I will probably be driving back and forth to Las Vegas just for "treatment" once we can afford the next step. 

So ladies, I learned a very valuable lesson lastnight. DO NOT DRINK! I've been struggling with the fact that alcohol does not effect me like it used to and I end up drinking so much it just upsets my stomach. So lastnight I get this brilliant idea that I just want to drink until I pass out. I drank so much captain morgan that my stomach just hurt. So I forced myself to purge it. As I'm sitting in the bathroom floor yaking I just start having a global meltdown. Chris finally hears me crying and I just let it all fly! I'm screaming, sobbing, heaving....so much more than that too. Just flopping around like a fish finally letting reality set in. This went on for a good 2-3 hours. Chris really didn't say much, he cried with me for awhile but mostly just let me get it all out. I cannot say I feel better at all. But I don't feel as bad as I did when I was keeping it all inside me. He is not ready to allow me to completely give up so I don't know what that is going to mean. As for today I've felt like utter garbage! Our medic friend came over and gave me 2 saline drips to help with the agony of the "hangover" and I passed out on the couch for several hours. We went to the store to get some food for the rest of the month and I took the wrong credit card and was so utterly embarrassed that he had to leave me there and come back to the house to get money. Then we finally had some dinner and got a little frisky! hahaha it wasn't painful during the moment but now I don't really feel well. I just want to be back to a normal self for a little while. But at least I'm not completely shut down to the idea of sex. I thought at first I would be for a long time. As for now we are sitting here STILL watching Lord of the Rings which has been on all day apparently and I have paid a very minimal amount of attention to it haha.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

lbpa: I'm sorry you haven't been able to conceive. Hopefully the new changes you're making will result in a quick BFP. As for 55% morphology, I thought that was super high?? My hubs only has 5%

uwa: I'm so sorry you're going through all this and not even have an FS close to you. I hope you have a breakthrough soon. That's complete BS that they turn you away because of your insurance. My ins doesn't cover infertility but that's common around here so no one really cares. I thought it was illegal to discriminate because of no/bad insurance coverage? I hope you get some answers soon. Has your hubs ever had an SA?

Lekker: I hope you start feeling better soon. I really have no words :hugs:

:hugs: to everyone else.

Not much here to report for me. I'm in the middle of my TWW and it's dragging by. I don't know if I said here, but my mom had a dream of me calling to tell her I was pregnant. I hope she's right. [-o&lt;


----------



## scerena

Sorry I haven't been on lately ladies :hugs:

Just stopping by to wish you all a very merry Christmas :happydance:

Hoping 2013 Xmas we are all sitting there with our bumps/babies :dust:


----------



## uwa_amanda

GdaneMom4now said:


> lbpa: I'm sorry you haven't been able to conceive. Hopefully the new changes you're making will result in a quick BFP. As for 55% morphology, I thought that was super high?? My hubs only has 5%
> 
> uwa: I'm so sorry you're going through all this and not even have an FS close to you. I hope you have a breakthrough soon. That's complete BS that they turn you away because of your insurance. My ins doesn't cover infertility but that's common around here so no one really cares. I thought it was illegal to discriminate because of no/bad insurance coverage? I hope you get some answers soon. Has your hubs ever had an SA?
> 
> Lekker: I hope you start feeling better soon. I really have no words :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: to everyone else.
> 
> Not much here to report for me. I'm in the middle of my TWW and it's dragging by. I don't know if I said here, but my mom had a dream of me calling to tell her I was pregnant. I hope she's right. [-o&lt;

My husband has had three SA's done in the entire time we tried. Unfortunately, doctor's offices have a right to restrict insurance companies for various reasons. My insurance company has a reputation for not paying the doctor's offices in a timely manner. It just sucks for the patient who needs help though.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Hey ladies! I wish I could report better to you all but I'm SICK! :( I have an appointment tomorrow at 930 and I"m hoping it's nothing major. I think it's strep but I am very strangely swollen all the way down the right side of my neck. It's really abnormal looking.


----------



## oneKnight

Hi ladies, I'm definitely feeling left behind. Been TTC forever, but it seems like everyone in the LTTTC forum already has a diagnosis or is undergoing some form of treatment.
I have only had a vaginal u/s where everything appeared normal except that I do get cysts. My doc wants me to shell out a couple grand for HSG and I can't afford it yet, so I've not moved forward with any treatments or further diagnosis. It sucks not knowing anything except that I just can't get pregnant!
I hope that I can afford the HSG next spring or summer, but of course it feels eons away.
Anyways, here's to moaning!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sorry you're not feeling very well Lekker, it seems like the flu and crap is going around. Not good especially when you just had surgery. Hope all that is getting better. You're making me nervous for mine. 

Welcome oneknight. I'm sorry you've been at this so long. Why does your HSG cost so much? Mine was covered by insurance because my doc coded everything as irregular periods. I hope you have a breakthrough soon. :hugs:

AFM: Slowest tww ever. I do feel AF coming on though. I told DH it was so hard to get your hopes up every cycle just for it not to work again. And I try not to get my hopes up but it's hard when you feel EVERYTHING going on in there. It's not a switch you turn off. He said he just keeps telling himself it'll never happen so he won't get his hopes up. Not the thing I wanted to hear this morning.


----------



## oneKnight

I don't have much insurance. Its a real cheap bare bones plan. He put the ultrasound scan down as pelvic pain - for the cysts, but I still paid $540 for it. My periods are clockwork regular and I appear to ovulate and all that jazz. Nothing "appears" wrong! Its very frustrating!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Have you tried fertilaid or anything natural in the meantime? Has your hubby had an sa?


----------



## oneKnight

GdaneMom4now said:


> Have you tried fertilaid or anything natural in the meantime? Has your hubby had an sa?

I've done Geritol for a couple of cycles, but no baby in my bottle. I've got a couple of supplements on the "to try" list for next year.
First I'm trying to quit smoking. I'm determined to quit after the first of the year.
I was married for 5 years and TTC for 4 of them, nothing. After that went south, I spent a year with a guy who had 11 kids!! But he only talked big, he didn't want to get engaged or move in or anything, and I broke it off when it became clear that the relationship wasn't going forward.
I'm engaged now to the most wonderful man in the world, we've been together for a year in January. He gave me a ring for Christmas and is talking about a small spring wedding. He wants to have kids, but even if we don't he wants to grow old together!!! He does have an 18 year old son from a previous relationship. Given my history my doc agrees with me that I'm probably the problem. If for some reason I eventually prove to be problem-free, then we'll look at the SA, but for now it's not a priority.


----------



## here_we_r

:hi: girls. I'm back!! It's so wonderful to see you guys again. I'm going to have to take some time and go back to read about all the newbies as well as see what's going on with you guys. I have a very relaxing vacation. We had such a good time. I can't get over how relaxing. TTC was so far in the back of mind. It was however so near in DH's mind. He kept talking about it so much. He saw my little neice who is 10 months old and tried to stay away from her because he adored her so. I'm just going to try to look for new things in a new year.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Awe :( sorry bout dh but I'm glad you had a great time. It was so quiet with out uou!!! I picked up some coq10 today!


----------



## here_we_r

Did you really? Wow!!! That is awesome. It's some good stuff. I didn't take any last week but did today as soon as I got back home. I should have taken it with me. Good things that CoQ10 has done. Give it at least 3 months. I've seen miracles. i'll post you a page on BnB for women who have been trying for a long time and got bfp. There has been a lot. I'll post it tomorrow. You can read through the pages and you will be amazed. I've missed you girl :hugs:


----------



## Sizzles

here_we_r said:


> Did you really? Wow!!! That is awesome. It's some good stuff. I didn't take any last week but did today as soon as I got back home. I should have taken it with me. Good things that CoQ10 has done. Give it at least 3 months. I've seen miracles. i'll post you a page on BnB for women who have been trying for a long time and got bfp. There has been a lot. I'll post it tomorrow. You can read through the pages and you will be amazed. I've missed you girl :hugs:

Ooh! Please do post that link, it sounds interesting and I've been considering getting some.

Glad you've had a great break and also glad you're back!

Happy new year to all of you - fingers crossed for our new year's wishes to come true!

:dust:


----------



## Titi

Hi, found you guys! Can I join??

I REALLY fit this thread! Starting year FIVE ttc #1 with the new year and feel like I've been on BNB without a bump longer than anybody ever. I know I haven't, but I've just about seen even the longest ttcers get their bfps since I joined this forum. 

The problem is I CANT get pregnant and I can't find what is wrong. Additionally finances and religion really are hurting fertility treatment options.

About me-37; dh 39 this month. TTC 4 years/NTNP 2 years prior to that. No bfp for me or dh ever in our lives. So far all tests on both normal to really good. Lap & dye sched. for 1/18=suspecting they are going to find something horribly wrong with me.


----------



## here_we_r

Titi: :hi: Welcome honey. I'm so glad you found us. Yay!!! This is going to be the best year ever for you. Are you nervous about the procedure? I know you are ready though. I'm going to talk to my RE about it when I go for my visit next week. See if he thinks I need to try that first.


Girls: Here is the link. It says for older women but as you'll read through the posts even younger women are taking it as well and got preggars. There's not a lot of activity on the link know since most of the women got pregnant. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...nt-coq10-could-key-pregnancy-older-women.html

Thanks Sizzles. I'm glad to be back to see what you guys are up to.


----------



## Titi

here_we_r said:


> Titi: :hi: Welcome honey. I'm so glad you found us. Yay!!! This is going to be the best year ever for you. Are you nervous about the procedure? I know you are ready though. I'm going to talk to my RE about it when I go for my visit next week. See if he thinks I need to try that first.
> 
> 
> Girls: Here is the link. It says for older women but as you'll read through the posts even younger women are taking it as well and got preggars. There's not a lot of activity on the link know since most of the women got pregnant.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...nt-coq10-could-key-pregnancy-older-women.html
> 
> Thanks Sizzles. I'm glad to be back to see what you guys are up to.

I don't know if you'll get anywhere talking to an re or fs about it. This is why even though a lap used to be practically automatic as one of the first things to do when experiencing infertility I'm just getting one going into year 5. MOST of the time, ivf will work no matter if there are severe problems in there and b/c of this it seems a lot of fs just want to push you straight to ivf. Even my good doctors before said I didn't need one-that I didn't have any symptoms of endo (even though I have unexplained pelvic pain and both my mom and grandmom had it) and of course endo isn't the only thing they look for, grr! 

This FS said for sure that I wasn't "unexplained" if I haven't had a lap-and that if I really want to be hopeful to get pregnant naturally (b/c of religion) than he can't say not to try it but he charges cash up front for it! (so, can't go through him!). But he did say at my age it wasn't his reccomendation...., as if they don't find anything OR they find something really bad I've had to endure surgery and "waste" 4-5k just to be back at ivf. But for me, it's worth not just the piece of mind, but also if only a small chance that for 4-5k I could get pregnant without having to worry about the whole ivf embryo thing-than to have to be back at looking at spending 18,000 for the ivf we need and not sure I could do it anyways.

As for being scared-I am nervous for the surgery (tubes down throat and catheter=scary!) and afraid that they might find something beyond fixable, but I really am excited for it too...I just want to get it done and get some answers.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Welcome titi!! I feel the same exact way you do. Its scary but its like just get this crap done!! Is your insurance covering surgery?


----------



## Sizzles

Thanks so much for the link Here! I've 'bookmarked' it to read when I have more time (i.e. when hubby is at work and I'm wasting time on the computer when I should be doing more constructive things!)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Glad to see you around sizzles :)


----------



## Titi

I appreciated the link too! GDane-my insurance will cover 80% after my 2,500 deductible :/

I am SOOOOOO praying that they defnitely find the problem but that it is easily fixable-like some moderate endo in the tubes or something that they can clear out and BAMMO!

but I'm not very hopeful, with the luck I've had making a baby and the time running out that it will be that easy.


----------



## here_we_r

You are so welcome for the link. Please go through there and read. Definitely is encouraging.

I've had the tube down the throat. The last time was Dec of 2010 when I had the ectopic. I was nervous of course but as soon as they give you the stuff in the IV or gas you're out like a light. At least they gave it to me in my room before pushing me out. So that was helpful for sure. 

Girls..hang in there. You can do it. You will be glad you did. :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Ya know what? When I'm having my surgery it'll be a year since my failed iui.


----------



## here_we_r

Time goes by so fast now it seems huh? Your surgery will be here before you know it. Seriously. 

Like you said Lekker, Titi and then you. Maybe this will end our sadness. :hugs:


----------



## Titi

GdaneMom4now said:


> Ya know what? When I'm having my surgery it'll be a year since my failed iui.

Yeah, mine is just a little over a tear from my failed ivf:cry:


----------



## here_we_r

Look to the future my lovelies. 

Oh and by the way...anybody see that Kimberly Kardashian is pregnant.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Don't count on me to turn things around on here since my LAP showed nothing but bad news. My follow up is the day after tomorrow so that makes me a little happy. With that being said....


Yes and pardon my language but F*&K Kim K and Kanye west! He is just a joke and they are both ignorant. (yes there is a little rage there haha) I've not been able to stand him for YEARS!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yea I heard that on the radio :grr: why couldn't it have been khloe and Lamar


----------



## here_we_r

Ikr. I'm sure she feels happy but a little envious. Considering how much she wants a baby. I would have been thrilled if was Khloe.


----------



## Titi

GdaneMom4now said:


> Yea I heard that on the radio :grr: why couldn't it have been khloe and Lamar

same thing I thought-how typical for a ltttcer that she's (Khloe) been trying forever with her husband , and her sister, who is still married to someone else, gets a bfp with her boyfriend about 5 months into their relationship?


----------



## uwa_amanda

Happy New Year to you all! Hopefully for all of our sakes, 2013 will be a better year than 2012 was. It seems like we couldn't catch a break for anything in 2012 at our house! lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Mother nature decided to tell me happy new year with a big eff you. Started spotting


----------



## Sizzles

GdaneMom4now said:


> Mother nature decided to tell me happy new year with a big eff you. Started spotting

Sorry to hear that! :growlmad:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Alright ladies, it's 4am my time, I have my appointment at 3pm to get the final word. I did get a message on facebook tonight from a friend who might be bringing some really incredible news to me soon. I'm not exactly getting my hopes up but I'm praying. Could you pray too?


----------



## here_we_r

HI Amanda. 2012 defo could have been better in my book as well. New year and new adventures. :hugs:

Gdane: I'm sorry sweetie. But how many times have we heard that right. Are you going to put a ticker for your lap? I guess maybe I just need to remember that its on Valentines day.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I have when its scheduled on there, but I guess a ticker would be good. I was trying to declutter my signature lol. And thank you for the condolences, but I just am pissed now haha. Mother effing mother nature! !UGHH

Lekker, best of luck at your appt. What's this news with your friend?


----------



## phrumkidost

Hi ladies!
I'm sorry -- it's been ages since I posted anything. I'm still here in Bhutan but have been so busy and top of that rarely have Internet. But I have been thinking of all of you! 

I'll try to check back on the old posts to catch up but I'd love to hear what I have missed, too. :)

Hope you are all well! And hope I find good news soon!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Ok since I got on the phone as soon as I came home from the dr, and I've been sitting here googling my face off and playing a little wow with the hubby...here's the update.

IVF, SURROGACY, or ADOPTION......that's the next step. All 3 of which are super expensive. I did contact the FS that I have chosen to use. They do give 50% off for military but that still puts the IVF, ICSI, AHA @4,500...Anesthesiologist @400....Medication costs unknown for sure until I have my consult....lodging for an entire month (possible to TDY have the military pay for that) and for a higher chance of it being successful doing the genetic testing and gender selection 4,100. (that is supposed to be 99.9% successful) So that's about 10k ish. Or they have the refundable package if I qualify for 20k. SO the question is, how do you jump into this blindly? How do you save up that amount of money? I'm putting my head to trying to find a job that pays well and taking what is left over of the income tax return and putting that towards IVF or Adoption as right now I don't have a surrogate in mind. 

As for the friend thing I really don't want to say yet until I know something for sure. I'm just saying that I need the prayers that this works and it will happen. I have a friend who is trying to make a very big sacrifice for me that I would have never expected, and if all works out I will be so overwhelmed with joy. And you ladies will be the first to know if it happens. As for now I'm going to look into trying to find people to do fundraisers for me. And just hope for the best! <3


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies :)
Sorry I'm a crappy poster at the moment! Just feel boring as not alot to post about...
I'm cd4 today, had a 50day cycle so clearly didn't ovulate :dohh: so I have decided to go along with the egg sharing ivf- I have my nurses appointment on the 22nd jan and hopefully get my 2nd HIV test done- then After be matched (quickly I'm told) then induce af- so hoping to get started February some time :)

*gdane* I know exactly how you feel mine decided to show on nye! :hugs: wishing you tons of luck for this cycle :hugs:

*teddy* glad to hear all is well :hugs: I am stalking your journal for them lovely scan pics :)

*lekker* so sorry all these options are so expensive :hugs: do you have a thing called "egg sharing" where you are?
That is what I am about to get in to- basically you share your eggs with ladies who have gone through treatments such as chemo/ have a low amh/ early menopause etc? In rerun you get a greatly reduced Ivf cycle?
I hope what ever you end up deciding to do will be affordable real soon :hugs:

*here* how are things going with you? I hope you're well?

* everyone else sorry I haven't wrote individually to you all, I'm on my phone and only read back the last page properly, hope you're all well  *


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I actually would like information about egg sharing. I've thought about it but I'm not sure if I would qualify. I have a heart disease as well as scoliosis. I've also had 4 surgeries where I have been put completely under. So would that probably disqualify me?


----------



## scerena

I am not sure Hun? I know different clinic have different policies aswell?? Like some don't accept ladies with pcos for example and some do?

Here is a link that summarises egg sharing quickly-

https://www.eggsharing.com/how_eggsharing_works.html

I would call around some fertility clinics in your area and see if any of the above you mentioned would affect you doing egg sharing?


----------



## Titi

LekkerSlaap said:


> Ok since I got on the phone as soon as I came home from the dr, and I've been sitting here googling my face off and playing a little wow with the hubby...here's the update.
> 
> IVF, SURROGACY, or ADOPTION......that's the next step. All 3 of which are super expensive. I did contact the FS that I have chosen to use. They do give 50% off for military but that still puts the IVF, ICSI, AHA @4,500...Anesthesiologist @400....Medication costs unknown for sure until I have my consult....lodging for an entire month (possible to TDY have the military pay for that) and for a higher chance of it being successful doing the genetic testing and gender selection 4,100. (that is supposed to be 99.9% successful) So that's about 10k ish. Or they have the refundable package if I qualify for 20k. SO the question is, how do you jump into this blindly? How do you save up that amount of money? I'm putting my head to trying to find a job that pays well and taking what is left over of the income tax return and putting that towards IVF or Adoption as right now I don't have a surrogate in mind.
> 
> As for the friend thing I really don't want to say yet until I know something for sure. I'm just saying that I need the prayers that this works and it will happen. I have a friend who is trying to make a very big sacrifice for me that I would have never expected, and if all works out I will be so overwhelmed with joy. And you ladies will be the first to know if it happens. As for now I'm going to look into trying to find people to do fundraisers for me. And just hope for the best! <3

Hi hun,
1st off, I hope that whatever your friend has brewing will be your lifesaver. I can not tell you the amazing things my women friends have done, want to do, and may do for me in all the years ttc that knock my socks off. Women are so truly AMAZING!!!!

I am in a place of not having the finances ATM to go further either, so have done quite a bit of research over the years. Here are just a few things I have come up with, that may (or may not) help you, depending on what direction you are more heavily inclined to-

1. State adoption-although private infant adoption is more costly than ivf, I found that adopting children in foster care from the state of Fl. is not only free-but you also can qualify for the $14,000 tax credit PLUS they go to state college for FREE PLUS if you adopt a special needs (that means they are either 8 years or older, biracial, need to go with a sibling or have special physical/mental or emotional needs) you also get a monthly stipend and free medical, etc. You can even "browse" the waiting children on a dept of children and families website here. The homeschooling and paperwork and everything is free except the cost of court filings, etc. which are some hundreds of dollars and they will reimburse you. 

2. Embryo adoption-Although you still have to pay for the "transfer" the embryo is donated to you and you save on all the costs of stimming meds, follicular phase monitoring, egg retrival, most embryologist fees, etc.

3. I'm having the hardest time finding ways to pay for ivf. There are about 5 companies I know of that finance ivf if you have good credit. The FS should have brochures on site or you can google it. Also, you can really negotiate on meds. Ask about donated meds. Most women don't need everything in the pack they get and will often donate the rest back to the dr. You can ask for the donated back meds. Additionally my current FS says if you give him enough notice about when you will do your ivf, he will "beat down the drug reps" for free samples of the most expensive kinds. There are also some websites like "chip in" etc. where people can donate to your cause. If you had a lot of family or friends you thought would like to help, you can always set that up.

I'll post more if I think of them.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Phrum!! Scerena!! Sizzles! :yipee: great to see you guys back!!


----------



## here_we_r

Titi and Scerena..that is so sweet of you guys to give Lekker that information. I'm just always overwhelmed at the love and concern for the ladies on BnB. You guys are awesome for giving her and others who read this thread some information that may give hope. Thank you so much :hugs:

Scerena..Even though I know you don't post much anymore I just do love when you do. I just don't want you to disappear. So egg sharing coming up soon. That's awesome. Your appt is right around the corner.

Titi: Sweety..You are the greatest! Always leaving encouragement and hope when you are going through so much yourself. You are awesome. 

Gdane: I love the ticker. Did you know I'd be looking. :haha: Now I can countdown with you. I enjoyed talking to you yesterday. You are so crazy girl. I love the accent..even though you say its me...LOL

Lekker: I hope it works out with your friend. That's really nice of the ladies here and your RL friend who is trying to work her magic for you. It's nice to know there are people out there who truly care about our hearts and desires. I hope all things work out soon and for the best.

phrum: howdy stranger. How long will you be there? Its for work right? Check in when you can. not much going on here. Oh...Teddy got her bfp. Other than that a lot of new friends have joined us as well as Titi and Gdane have laps coming up soon. Scerena has egg sharing coming up. I have an IVF consult coming up in which I will be inquiring about a lap. Lekker had some terrible news but will overcome it I know. She's trying to hang strong and we're proud of her. Other than that..Not too much else that I can think of.


----------



## scerena

*gdane* Thank you Gdane :hugs: How are you holding up???

We are quite close in cycles hun im cd4 today, do you have any plans for your cycle this month? 

*here* Thank you hun, us ladies are all going through such hard times that any info ladies can give us at this point is always nice isnt it :) Some may be relevant and some may not be, but its nice to know that others have the time to help you through a hard time :hugs:

I am sorry I dont post here often- I come on and mostly update my journal nowadays as I try not to be as addicted as I use to be- but I do need to make more of an effort on this thread as all of you ladies are amazing support! 

Yep not long until my appointment its kind of scary as no meds have ever given me my :bfp: which is a shame but what will be will be and I need to remain positive not just for myself but for the other lady who is receiving my eggs also :)

So where are you at on the ttc front at the moment? I see you have an ivf consult coming up real soon :) exciting :happydance:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Ok since I don't think it's going to happen since I have talked to the friend, and both people from the ricki lake show I will say what was up.
So Jenelle the woman I was on the show with who got the free IVF contacted me the other night asking all this information about my next step, will my insurance cover anything, and if I could afford it. All of which was no and I don't know...she decided that her time of trying for a baby is done and contacted the ladies from the Ricki Lake show to give me her free IVF. They didn't say anything to her about allowing me to have it but they have talked to her, and I have talked to both of them...and they didn't mention anything about giving it to me so I am glad I didn't get my hopes up. 

As for me, today I finally heard from my sister who has been in the hospital for 3 days, she tried to commit suicide. I'm so upset with her but at the same time I know why (she was on Zoloft) and I cannot be too angry b/c she is alive. I just want to go home and be with her but we cannot afford it. If I do get to go I won't be able to come back here for god only knows how long and that would change everything. So I'm completely confused and don't know what to do. I have the show next weekend, spring sprint first week of feb, ugh so much stuff. So confusing...but at least I have you awesome ladies here. Thank you so much for the info on egg sharing and adoption! I will be talking about them with my hubby!


----------



## BjergKriger

So glad to find this room! My husband and I have been LTTTC since June of 2011. I attributed most of my lack of conception to my 10-year stint on oral contraceptives, but now I think it is much more than that. I've had all the blood tests done and show that I'm ovulating and having normal cycles, so I'm trying to get the hubby to actually do some tests to figure out what might be going on. 

Sadly, it seems like everyone around me has become pregnant. One of my close friends got pregnant about three months after getting married (and about four months after going off birth control), so that really got me depressed. Every month that goes by I become a little more disheartened by my lack of conception.

Thanks for reposting today. I actually don't check the site that much because I tend to get a little obsessed and then don't want to think about it at all, but I probably should start a new year's resolution to actually check this more often! THanks again...


----------



## here_we_r

:hi: Bjerg. We totally know how it feels to watch everyone else get pregnant while still waiting and being told there is nothing wrong. I'm so sorry that you are having to go through this as well. I think that will be a good idea for DH to get checked out. It could be something easily fixable with him - like sperm count. I hope this is the case. Do the best you can coming on here honey. Let us try and support you.

Lekker: I'm sorry to hear about your sister. You really have to be careful with those meds cause they defo can have the opposite effect. I hope she is okay.


----------



## phrumkidost

Here's a bit of a longer post from me (for now -- will have regular internet access when I am home again in two weeks -- can't wait!)

I am so excited to hear Teddy's news! Congrats!! I am sooo happy for you!

Lekker: I am so sorry to hear about everything you are going through. Stay strong if possible, and I am sure everything will work out in the end. :hugs:

Scerena: glad to hear the egg-sharing is moving along. Sounds so exciting!

Titi and Bjerg (and others): Nice to meet you!

Here: when is the IVF consult?

Others: sorry, I still need to check back and get caught up. Will do as I can.

As for me, I am still here in Bhutan for work. I've spending a lot of time in remote villages, which is fun. I'm in the capital now until I go home in two weeks (*really* ready for that!)

In other news, I actually got my BFP! I asked Here if it was okay to share it in here and she thought it was, so hope no one minds. It's so funny, I was in the middle of nowhere for two weeks and had to pee over a hole in an outhouse. Luckily I thought to bring a test with me, just in case. What a way to find out that one is pregnant. LOL. I think I should be about 7 weeks by now, but I'll know more once I am home and can see a Dr. For what it's worth, I think it was the acupuncture and tons of herbs and supplements that worked for me. (I was told it also helps for male factor, but we didn't get that far)

So happy to be able to catch up with you all! I've missed you! :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Holy crap congrats Phrum!! What an amazing story doll. That's amazing :hugs::yipee: :wohoo:

Lekker: very sorry for everything that's going on and sorry my texting was less than supportive last night. I was trying to drive then went and visited family thats in from out of town. Big big :hugs:

Big welcome to Bjerg!! :hi:


----------



## Sizzles

Wowsers Phrum! Great news. Congratulations!!!

Hugs to Lekker - sorry you're having such a bad time of it hun.

Hi Bjerg! Defo know how frustrating and sad it is when everyone else is pregnant!

Hi! to everyone else.


----------



## here_we_r

PHRUM!!!!!!!!!!!!! So glad you decided to announce.

Guys..she was thinking of us and didn't want to post here. She is the sweetest. So thoughtful. 

CONGRATS!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

Phrum..I was reading back in the post and then looked at your chart. The cycle you thought was a bust was actually when you got pregnant right? Crazy numbers and all. Am I right? That is the way it happens right? Congratulations again darling.


----------



## Lets.TryAgain

Hi ladies

Do you mind if i join here? I've been ltttc 14 years....when people hear this they think i'm cursed and dont really want to chat, but, please rest assured long term infertility isnt contagious from random online friends heehee and i'm actually a pretty positive person :D

I'm from the UK and currently on a waiting list for IVF which is around a 2 year wait, hell, i've waited all these year and got to 33 whats another 2 years :haha:

I have 1 blocked tube, but the Doctors tell me i have a good chance of getting pregnant naturally...hahaha ok! Anyways, just looking for a friendly place to chat, hope here is ok x


----------



## here_we_r

Lets: :hi: Yes you are so welcome to come here and chat. I'm so glad you found us. 14 years....Wow..that's a long time. Here I am thinking I'm a long time. I'm so sorry it taking this long. Have you ever got a bfp? I'm thrilled you are giving IVF a try. oh and I have to throw this in there...I have seen women on here get pregnant with one tube. They actually figured out which month they were O from the good side and did timed BD. I'm sure you know all about that since you've been at this. Welcome again lady. You will defo love the girls on here. They are very supportive and will be thrilled to have you with us :hugs:


----------



## phrumkidost

HI Lets! On the plus side, I think 33 is still young. And how wonderful you can have the option for IVF, even if it is another two years. Who knows what might happen by then!

Here, for me it was the month after that wacky month. I think that wacky month was me finally getting on track. If you wanna see the next month, and if I can figure it out, I'll share the chart somewhere.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Phrum CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sizzles

Welcome Lets! You must be super-woman to remain positive after 14 years! As Phrum says, you're still young so that's definitely on your side. Is the 2 years from now? As in, you'll be 35 when you qualify? I'm also in the UK and due to start IVF in the next few months; still of course hoping for that elusive BFP, but resigned to the liklihood that my only way to get pg is 'with help'.
Wishing you lots of luck as you continue on your ttc journey!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Welxome lets! Very sorry to hear about your long journey I hope it has a happy endding soon


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I started coq10 and am doing soy isoflavones this cycle. Taking the soy cd 5-9 gradually increasing dosage. Not hopeful but figured I'd give it a shot before surgery. This is my last cycle before our fate is decided.


----------



## here_we_r

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.............Where is everyone???????

Gdane...The CoQ10 is definitely a good move! I'm still watching your countdown to D-Day.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

you might also try some soy milk?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

What? !


----------



## uwa_amanda

here_we_r said:


> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.............Where is everyone??????

I'm at home watching my team play Notre Dame in the national championship game. I am the BIGGEST college football fan in my family (Roll Tide!) :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## here_we_r

You're from Alabama I see. I'm from next door...MS. Right now Alabama is spanking the crap out of ND. LOL


----------



## uwa_amanda

here_we_r said:


> You're from Alabama I see. I'm from next door...MS. Right now Alabama is spanking the crap out of ND. LOL

Yep...I'm lovin' it! What part of MS are you from? I'm from the west central part just a little south of Tuscaloosa.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hehe. I had to read bacj because I thought north dakota (nd) was playing :)


----------



## phrumkidost

I just wanted to add my vote to Lekker's soy milk suggestion. I did that pre-O, too. GDane, I am sending lots of baby dust your way this month!

Hope the rest of you are doing well! AFM, I am so looking forward to going home in just over a week.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Soy milk? I'm not supposed to mix soy iso with anything else soy


----------



## Titi

Hi everyone! Thanks for all the welcomes for me and I pass them along warmly to the other even newer girls! and congrats Phrum!!!!

Not posting much cuz nothing much going on...just finished my 54th period and can't ttc at all before lap so really nothing to write about. I have pre-op Monday-will share then, mostly for Gdane's benefit. 

As far as soy going........idk about it. Now-I've tried it (5-9) back in the days (around years 1-2.5) when I tried EVERYTHING, lol! but now I'm scared to even eat tofu after reading how badly modified soy can whack out estrogen levels. Has anyone else read anything into this? Supposedly, hormonely speaking, only naturally fermented (miso, raw soy sauce, tempeh, edamame beans) soy is okay, and anything processed is really bad as it acts like an estrogen binder in your body (something like that).

I haven't done as much research as I'd like-so hopefully someone else can chip in here!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

You can write about whatever you want Titi! I just like seeing people active in here :) I did read about soy and negative impacts hence the reason I've had that bottle for about a year and haven't tried it. but people have gotten pregnant from it, so I figured, what the hell, can't be any worse than any of the other medications or chemicals I put in my body may as well go balls to the wall before my lap. And I would really appreciate hearing all the ins and outs about your surgery. I'm getting ancy about mine. How are you doing?

I'm doing alright I can't kick this sinus/cold thing I have going on...I've had it for about two months. It's driving me nuts. Plus our blower motor went out in my Envoy (which we bought for kiddos that we don't have) so my heater doesn't work since the fans not working...so i got another one and I grabbed it to carry inside..well I stepped one foot out of the truck and BAM the blower motor and I were on the ground. Now my back hurts and my elbow is bleeding. I hit it so hard that through a long sleeved shirt and a sweatshirt, the impact caused my elbow to bleed. Great. Hope the blower motor is okay.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Sorry I've been awol. I've had a weird week and now tomorrow kicks off the BUSY rest of the week til monday! I'm so sulky right now. I'm about to be 5 days late and I'm just ready for the bi**h to show her face.


----------



## oneKnight

Well ladies, not much news I don't guess. I'm starting with coq10 and stopping with smoking. I'm not temping right now, but we got lots of BDing in right before what should be O, so that's all we can do this cycle. AF due about Jan 17. I guess ignorance must be bliss - for women who believe they can get prego any ole day.
I feel like the 2ww is such a waste of time! ....and I have short cycles, textbook 27-29 days most moths! Can't imagine you ladies with long cycles!

I'm afraid of soy too, though I'm sure I eat some I don't go looking for extra! Though,nicotine reduces estrogen, which I think may be my problem, and hence I'm finally trying to kick the habit. So I guess I'm no better off. Next month when the nicotine has had a couple weeks to clear out of my system, I'm gonna try something hormone balancing to help restore order. Haven't decided for sure exactly what yet - I guess a trip to Whole Foods is in order, after payday.


----------



## Sizzles

Titi said:


> Hi everyone! Thanks for all the welcomes for me and I pass them along warmly to the other even newer girls! and congrats Phrum!!!!
> 
> Not posting much cuz nothing much going on...just finished my 54th period and can't ttc at all before lap so really nothing to write about. I have pre-op Monday-will share then, mostly for Gdane's benefit.
> 
> As far as soy going........idk about it. Now-I've tried it (5-9) back in the days (around years 1-2.5) when I tried EVERYTHING, lol! but now I'm scared to even eat tofu after reading how badly modified soy can whack out estrogen levels. Has anyone else read anything into this? Supposedly, hormonely speaking, only naturally fermented (miso, raw soy sauce, tempeh, edamame beans) soy is okay, and anything processed is really bad as it acts like an estrogen binder in your body (something like that).
> 
> I haven't done as much research as I'd like-so hopefully someone else can chip in here!

I've been wary of soy too, having read about negative effects. However, it seems so contradictory as other articles advise taking it for fertility. Go figure! Any way, I think I need to steer clear because of a thyroid condition; can't remember how it effects things, but soy is not good for dicky thyroids it seems! 



GdaneMom4now said:


> I'm doing alright I can't kick this sinus/cold thing I have going on...

Haha! I first read that as 'anus/cold' thing!!! :laugh2:

Don't know anything about blower motors, but I hope _you're_ ok!



LekkerSlaap said:


> Sorry I've been awol. I've had a weird week and now tomorrow kicks off the BUSY rest of the week til monday! I'm so sulky right now. I'm about to be 5 days late and I'm just ready for the bi**h to show her face.

It really is rubbish how our bodies mess us about isn't it. Hope af turns up soon if it's going to - I hate limbo-land.

AFM, I'm just awaiting af myself. Reckon I'm probably due Saturday, but since I don't know when I ov'ed this month (for the first time in about 2 years!!) I can't be sure. However, going by when the spotting started and historically when its' started for other cycles, I reckon I probably ov'ed on cd13 as usual, which puts a weekend 'arrival' about right. I stupidly had been getting my hopes up this month: I'd been eating pineapple post ov and whilst the spotting did start, it only lasted a couple of days initially, and I'd started the pineapple late, so thought maybe it had started having an effect. Any way, I had a day with no spotting and the next day and a half with barely anything and really did start to think 'this could be it', but now I'm back into my 'normal' realms of spotting, so I'm thinking it can't be. I so nearly took a test this morning, but I'm now pretty sure I'm not pg and it would be early any way, so not really worth it.
So that's me any way, rambling away! I'll shut up now!


----------



## uwa_amanda

Titi-I haven't read much into soy either, so I'm afraid I won't be able to include by two cents in that one.

Gdane-Sorry about your sinus problems! I know exactly how you feel. I'm probably going to have one hell of a headache later today. Yesterday morning, the temps here were in the 30's before climbing up into the 60's. This morning is about the same way, but it'll be about 75 degrees before plunging back into the 20's-30's. I hate the wacky weather that is the south! lol I hope your elbow is fine. I can be a big baby when I hit my elbow. That'll bring instant tears to your eyes.

Lekker-I've had a weird week too. Have no idea why but hopefully, I'll be getting back to normal by the end of this week.

AFM-I asked my company's benefits manager to help me look for an RE that will be covered by our insurance since the last attempt I had didn't go so well. She emailed me back a list of SEVEN different doctors, including the one that I wanted to see from the get-go. Now I've got to look at everybody's schedule at work and try to work me in a day off to go see him. It's a two hour drive from my house to see this doctor! I am so excited that I may finally be getting answers to why my husband and I haven't been able to conceive instead of the "unexplained." :happydance:


----------



## Titi

GdaneMom4now said:


> You can write about whatever you want Titi! I just like seeing people active in here :) I did read about soy and negative impacts hence the reason I've had that bottle for about a year and haven't tried it. but people have gotten pregnant from it, so I figured, what the hell, can't be any worse than any of the other medications or chemicals I put in my body may as well go balls to the wall before my lap. And I would really appreciate hearing all the ins and outs about your surgery. I'm getting ancy about mine. How are you doing?
> 
> I'm doing alright I can't kick this sinus/cold thing I have going on...I've had it for about two months. It's driving me nuts. Plus our blower motor went out in my Envoy (which we bought for kiddos that we don't have) so my heater doesn't work since the fans not working...so i got another one and I grabbed it to carry inside..well I stepped one foot out of the truck and BAM the blower motor and I were on the ground. Now my back hurts and my elbow is bleeding. I hit it so hard that through a long sleeved shirt and a sweatshirt, the impact caused my elbow to bleed. Great. Hope the blower motor is okay.

okay. I know how tempting it is to want to try everything that has gotten someone else preg. I'm feeling the same way about Black Cohash right now after reading Here's link about the bfp after 40. I guess we can't possibly hurting our chances worse huh? 

Have you ever used a Netti pot? I have such mean sinuses I can't even enjoy a massage without getting a headache and all stuffed up just from the lying face down time. My netti pot is really a lifesaver for sinus infections! (although gross and weird).

I'm doing okay. Nerves haven't set in about the surgery yet I'm just actually really anxious/excited for it. I've been taking vitamin c (heard it's good to do for immune system and laying off heavy excercise) and also already bought some Colace and prunes and carrot juice and mint tea for :blush: troubles the gas and anesthesia are supposed to cause, plus gingerale and saltines for naseau, plus jello, juices, and other foods that will be easy on tummy afterwoods and dh can easily make. Also rounding up a heating pad or 2 which I heard are really great to put front and back of your shoulder for gas pain. And I bought a nice comfy nightgown that is not appropriate for hospital that I can just slip on. I have an entire list of questions for dr. on pre-op so I'll share those & the answers on Monday after apt.


----------



## here_we_r

Titi..I'm looking forward to your post about the pre-op. Definitely got me interested. As far as the soy..I never tried it. When it comes to pills I hate it with a passion and will only take what I can't find in liquid :rofl: As far as that link goes..It's pretty encouraging. The CoQ10 suppose to be good stuff. I just wish it would come on and do its thing. 

Gdane: I'm sorry about your elbow. Hitting that bone can make you want to slap somebody. I do hope you get your heater fixed though. Where you located you need it. Again I'm excited for your lap. I had back ache yesterday and I thought of you. I was like oh oh that's what Ashley has and I know I have some endo in there. :lol:

Amanda: hiya!! I'm very happy that your company does cover the RE you want to see. See there 2013 is going to be a better year. I hope you are able to find some time off to get there asap. 

Sizzles: you never know. It could be a sign since you started spotting early. With this crap though its just hard to tell. Especially with me. Nothing would be clear cut as I've experienced everything and even experienced nothing and still no bfp. 

Lekker: I'm sorry your week has been off. It happens and then its hard to get back on track. I hope things level off for you soon. Have you started investigating the IVF financing yet.

AFM: Waiting on the IVF consult tomorrow. I will ask him about a lap. Well..if he thinks I need one based off the old results from my old OB. I also have an interview tomorrow here at work for a supervisor's position. I woke up early and was laying in bed trying to memorize answers to questions. I've been studying questions like it's a test. Well I guess it is a test. Ultimately though..I really don't care cause I like sitting here at this desk with no stress. So I won't be just traumatized if I don't get it. I just thought I would be pregnant by now and wouldn't care if any promotions came available. Wanted to go to the Salon today but the rain is heavy and non-stop. I hate to cancel but.......anyways got a little time to think about it.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

oh yeah! lol I've been looking at every corner, searching every pocked, trying to make plans and everything keeps falling through. I applied through capexmed and got turned down....well Chris did since he's the one with a job. But even if I had one they would have turned me down as well. I am waiting to hear back from a guy who runs a like...soldier make a wish foundation. He emailed me 2 nights ago and told me to call yesterday and then didn't answer. I'm sure he's busy and I emailed him today telling him I would be available to call or him to call me until Friday morning. So here is to hoping something happens. If not, idk what else to do. I am splurging with income tax or the first of Feb's pay to buy my ball gown since I've never been to a ball or prom...and I found some I can't decide which one for no more than 150 and they are STUNNING! I'm so excited but I have to order now because it's "custom" tailored and our ball is in April!  NERVOUS!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I just noticed your IVF consult is tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Sizzles

here_we_r said:


> Titi..I'm looking forward to your post about the pre-op. Definitely got me interested. As far as the soy..I never tried it. When it comes to pills I hate it with a passion and will only take what I can't find in liquid :rofl: As far as that link goes..It's pretty encouraging. The CoQ10 suppose to be good stuff. I just wish it would come on and do its thing.
> 
> Gdane: I'm sorry about your elbow. Hitting that bone can make you want to slap somebody. I do hope you get your heater fixed though. Where you located you need it. Again I'm excited for your lap. I had back ache yesterday and I thought of you. I was like oh oh that's what Ashley has and I know I have some endo in there. :lol:
> 
> Amanda: hiya!! I'm very happy that your company does cover the RE you want to see. See there 2013 is going to be a better year. I hope you are able to find some time off to get there asap.
> 
> Sizzles: you never know. It could be a sign since you started spotting early. With this crap though its just hard to tell. Especially with me. Nothing would be clear cut as I've experienced everything and even experienced nothing and still no bfp.
> 
> Lekker: I'm sorry your week has been off. It happens and then its hard to get back on track. I hope things level off for you soon. Have you started investigating the IVF financing yet.
> 
> AFM: Waiting on the IVF consult tomorrow. I will ask him about a lap. Well..if he thinks I need one based off the old results from my old OB. I also have an interview tomorrow here at work for a supervisor's position. I woke up early and was laying in bed trying to memorize answers to questions. I've been studying questions like it's a test. Well I guess it is a test. Ultimately though..I really don't care cause I like sitting here at this desk with no stress. So I won't be just traumatized if I don't get it. I just thought I would be pregnant by now and wouldn't care if any promotions came available. Wanted to go to the Salon today but the rain is heavy and non-stop. I hate to cancel but.......anyways got a little time to think about it.

Here - thanks for the positivity. I'm really feeling more like af will arrive as I have the usual sort of 'movements' and slight cramping and still the spotting continues. Although, the spotting is still less than previous months, so even though I'm sure af will arrive, I'm wondering whether pineapple can affect spotting?? The only other thing I did differently this month was started taking a daily calcium supplement, which coincidentally was post ov (for non ttc related reasons), which I've never heard of having any effect, but who knows!
Good luck for your IVF appointment tomorrow! Please come on and let us know how you got on. I was hoping a letter from the hospital today was to invite us for the initial meeting, but unfortunately it was only a CC as a follow up to my Christmas Eve cervix exploration! still waiting...


----------



## Titi

Excited to hear about your ivf consult and how you are feeling, Here. Lekker-I can't wait to see pics of your gown! So nice to have something so great to look forward to, esp. not having been to prom. That's the sucky thing about being old-I always wish DH and I had "prom" like stuff to get dressed up for. We are SOOOOO old we don't even get to go to weddings anymore because everyone we know has married decades. Oh well, maybe in another ten years we'll get a rush of them again when our nieces and nephews start!

AFM, the hospital called today. The asked for all the medications I'm taking/height & weight/have I ever had any reactions/do I take a flu shot, etc. I have my pre-op with my dr. on Monday and straight after I have to go to the hospital for pre-surgery bloods & other tests. Then she told me Fri. morning to take a shower with antibacterial soap and not to wear any lotions, perfumes, nail polishes, etc. and NO jewelery of any type and take out my contacts and show up in glasses. She says they will have a print out of this and more instructions at pre-op Monday. I've been excited but I was getting woozy on the phone with her.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Titi: You sound prepared for this surgery! it's going to be here in no time. I hope evertying is going well for you!

Amanda: Hoping this new RE is the ticket for you. That's freaking exciting that its covered!!

Sizzles: whatever came out of your weird cycle? Good things I hope?

Lekker: Crazy weeks are so stressful. Hope everythings calmed down a bit for you. Post a pic of this gown! That sounds really fun! 

Here: Wishing you the best of luck today with everything! The interview and the consult. Keep us updated!! 

AFM: My elbow still hurts and I still have a freaking cold but I'm getting by. I did buy a "netti pot" type of thing but it says to use distilled water, so I haven't used it yet. I should probably do that instead of whining. I also need to get to eating healthier and exercising again. I did insanity once then my stupid schedule got hectic and I haven't done it again. And now I'm sick with a sore elbow. As for my soy cycle, it might be a bust anyways because my hubby has an infection. He's going to the doc today but I doubt he'll feel like doing anything and if he does, the spermies probably will be dead or not healthy :(


----------



## Titi

Gdane-sorry you aren't feeling well. Use the netti! Definitely with salt water though..I add about a 1/2 teaspoon of salt to the whole pot and stir good. It seems to hurt without salt. And don't worry-I never use distilled water (it's not like you actually ingest it). I just use water straight from the tap. slightly cooler than luke warm. When I have a sinus infection, I have to do it several times a day before water will even come out the other nostril, (TMI) so don't be freaked out if you are just too clogged. By after several times several days, it really breaks it up and provides relief. And if you do it normally, I find it helps prevent them from starting. And I kinda like it...when I don't have an infection it kinda feels like being in a refreshing pool (boy I sound like a weirdo).


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I saw it on doctor oz the stuff I bought comes with mixture. You don't sound weird to me I saw it on tv lol


----------



## here_we_r

I'll defo update when I get back.

One thing though..Titi..You know I don't like to poke my nose in other people's business but please be careful not using distilled water. There has been cases where a strand of bacteria can go to your brain and killed you. Please be careful.

https://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504763...ng-amoeba-deaths-in-2011-investigation-finds/


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies its been a long time. I am glad to see everyone is doing fairly well. I have weeks worth of posts to catch up on then I will post a comment. Hey new ladies :)


----------



## Titi

here_we_r said:


> I'll defo update when I get back.
> 
> One thing though..Titi..You know I don't like to poke my nose in other people's business but please be careful not using distilled water. There has been cases where a strand of bacteria can go to your brain and killed you. Please be careful.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504763...ng-amoeba-deaths-in-2011-investigation-finds/

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thank you for "poking" nose!!, lol- crikey! I never knew that!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Well that's terrifying. Thanks Here!


----------



## Titi

yeah, sorry for my bad advice gdane! I'd never ever heard anything like that! Distilled for me for now on!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol They said you can boil it first too but you have to let it cool down...obviously. 

Trav got an appt with the family doc at 3:30pm. I kind of get confused about what I write here versus my journal but he's having testicular pain...the same as when he had an infection a while back. Kind of freaks us both out. :( I'm thinking it will be a bust this cycle. 

My sil just texted me. She has a c-section scheduled feb 28th..but she just fell down the stairs and she's nauseous and her back and head hurt...which she had back aches with labor with the twins so they're going to monitor her. She said grayson is still moving but he's moving alot more than normal so she doesn't know if that's good or bad. Fx'd for her too. --k she just texted me again. no contractions his HR is 130 and was 168 last week. She's talking to the doc soon.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

WELL...ANY NEWS?!

Today my friend and I leave for LA for thr fertility planit show. And as usual I didn't sleep good lastnight, and I have a nice migraine. I'm trying to attack it with ibprouphion and kill the heartburn with tums. I STILL haven't started af.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Travel safe lekker! let us know how it goes! I saw it advertised on facebook. 

Megan and her baby are good. 

Trav does have epididymitis again. Where the epididymis (the tube that stores and matures sperm) is swollen. Said it'll take care of itself but he still has a urologist appt next friday so hopefully we'll get more anwers there...he'll probably have an ultrasound on the ol' sack. Fx'd. I'm not holding out any hope for this cycle... :(


----------



## oneKnight

The idea of a guy getting his junk scanned sounds like poetic justice to me, they should give guys one with a wand up the bum too, just for equality.
I know, horrible horrible and I do hope all is well with your OH. If the doc thinks it will clear up on it's own, it probably will. At least here in the US they rarely miss a chance to stick it to your wallet - if they say it'll clear up on it's own I think that's the best possible diagnosis (other than not having the issue to begin with of course) so hope all goes smoothly for yall!

Last night I dreamed that I got my BFP, and got to be pregnant at the same time as my sister, albit way behind (she's roughly 22-23 weeks, by my last count). Guess that would be the jealousy in my subconscious. Jealous yes, but not in a mean or bitter way. I think I'm handling it ok, I never have been one to hold evil thoughts toward my sister. My pg boss on the other hand.....well, I'm already counting on taking her shifts when she goes on leave (and she's not even showing yet)

Been feeling a bit crampy lately, but nothing off the wall for my 2ww.


----------



## Sizzles

GdaneMom4now said:


> Sizzles: whatever came out of your weird cycle? Good things I hope?

Here's an update from me.

Whilst ending in af, rather than a bfp, I'm slightly more positive about the relatively odd cycle I've just finished.

As far as I can remember, it all started fairly normally, but the different thing about this month was that I hadn't been able to detect ov, when in previous months I've always had some degree of pain. Any way, the spotting started at around when I would have expected it to based on a usual ov of cd13; it was only very slight (as usualy), but after a couple of days it stopped altogether for a day, then was very scant again for a couple of days. Unfortunately this did raise my hopes slightly as I thought had I been spotting and an egg had implanted, the spotting may have ceased and any scant spotting thereafter may just have been residual. Any way, all this week I've felt a little crampy, though mainly on my left. once again, post 0v cramping for me is normal, but I don't usually think it's on one side, but after a couple of days it evened out. Then yesterday at work it was more like usual af cramps and I felt I needed to go to the loo. Sure enough af arrived! So that was yesterday morning on cd27/ when I think I was 14dpo. So the positives are that I only spotted for a week: one day of which there was no spotting and the rest of the time was very scant - miles better than previously! Another positive, which was lucky, was that I did feel the need to take tablets for the af pain, but I stupidly had not brought my prescription painkillers so had some strongish over the counter tablets, but the fact that they did the job was good, as sometimes they just don't touch it.

In other news, yesterday our 'certificate for eligiblity for NHS funded IVF' arrived. I'd seen the NHS logo and had hoped it was the letter inviting us for the initial meeting, but still, at least we're moving in the right direction.

Sorry it's been me, me me today! I hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Titi

Sizzles, sorry about AF. Have you ever tried any otc progesterone cream for the spotting? I've heard it makes a really big difference. :shrug:


----------



## Titi

oneKnight said:


> The idea of a guy getting his junk scanned sounds like poetic justice to me, they should give guys one with a wand up the bum too, just for equality. QUOTE] :haha:
> 
> Right????? I tell my dh all the time it is so unfair that in all our fertility tests/treatments his only contribution is something that he enjoys to do anyways!!!! :blush:
> 
> I too, seriously though hope everything goes okay for him Gdane and also bummed for you if you'll miss this cycle. My dh had a spermocele and a variocele (totally wrong spelling) years before I even met him and had to have ball surgery :shock: I guess he was out of work for like a month in the worst pain ever recovering so I suppose he gets a pass from any more trauma down there but it still is ridiculous what we go through with the fertility treatments, nine months of pregnancy AND labor and they just get to have a lovely orgasm!!!!
> 
> Speaking of orgasms, my dh had one last night, IN ME! :growlmad: Geez, he is one that likes pulling out, I guess he must think it's sexy to watch like he's in his own porn or something :blush: and on occasion has done it in the moment when we are ttc and I flip out. And now the one time, we are supposed to be preventing for the lap, and I told him specifically last night, what happens????????? Lap is on Friday and my "lady calendar" said that last night was the first day of my "fertile zone" with ov predicted Tuesday.  Dh wasn't so worried as we've never gotten pregnant EVER in the 4 years we tried plus the 2 years before that we didn't prevent, but it still has me very anxious. ????


----------



## Sizzles

Titi said:


> Sizzles, sorry about AF. Have you ever tried any otc progesterone cream for the spotting? I've heard it makes a really big difference. :shrug:

Well I've maintained all along (only through research online and in books) that it's a progesterone thing. However, when I've put this to the professionals they've just said that my hormone blood tests have all been normal, and, up until now, they've said there's nothing particularly unusual about the spotting. I assume progesterone has to be prescribed? In which case, I don't think they'll give it to me; they seem dead set on going ahead with IVF rather than trying to ascertain what the problem may be. Very annoying!


----------



## Titi

Sizzles said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Sizzles, sorry about AF. Have you ever tried any otc progesterone cream for the spotting? I've heard it makes a really big difference. :shrug:
> 
> Well I've maintained all along (only through research online and in books) that it's a progesterone thing. However, when I've put this to the professionals they've just said that my hormone blood tests have all been normal, and, up until now, they've said there's nothing particularly unusual about the spotting. I assume progesterone has to be prescribed? In which case, I don't think they'll give it to me; they seem dead set on going ahead with IVF rather than trying to ascertain what the problem may be. Very annoying!Click to expand...

Here in the US, I don't know what it's like elsewhere, you can get natural progesterone cream at health stores and also online, like through Amazon. In the thread that here linked to a few weeks ago (the over 40 bfp one) a lot of the women in there were talking about progesterone creams and I even researched some of them on Amazon-it seems to make a big difference which one you buy-and you just rub a 1/2 teaspoon or so into your underarm or something a few times a day. Some of them said it completely stopped your spotting.

I am so frustrated how NONE of these doctors care to find or fix what's wrong anymore it's just, "well it doesn't matter IVF will take care of it!". This is why I'm finally getting a lap on YEAR FIVE!!! They used to do that straight away back in the day! Well, I'm sorry, it does make a difference when the cost is completely unafforable and maybe I don't want to go through all that for something that just happens for every other animal & human in the planet! hrmph!


----------



## Sizzles

Titi said:


> I am so frustrated how NONE of these doctors care to find or fix what's wrong anymore it's just, "well it doesn't matter IVF will take care of it!". This is why I'm finally getting a lap on YEAR FIVE!!! They used to do that straight away back in the day! Well, I'm sorry, it does make a difference when the cost is completely unafforable and maybe I don't want to go through all that for something that just happens for every other animal & human in the planet! hrmph!

I'm with you there! Thanks for the info. I'll look into the progesterone, but I kind of feel like we're this close to IVF now, there probably isn't enough time to make a difference. I'm glad you said about rubbing it into your underarm though, as I can't say as I was too fussed about poking it up my wotsit! :haha:


----------



## Titi

hehe it seems like that IS where everything goes, huh?


----------



## Sizzles

I've looked at the progresterone cream, but everything I've read links it to the menopause, which is all a bit scary!!! Also, I am slightly put off by the fact that in the UK it's classed as an 'unregistered' medicine, or something like that, which you can get a prescription for, but only from some doctors, others steer well clear. I think I'll just leave it for now, but it's still niggling me that it could be the reason for the spotting and I'm annoyed that it won't be looked into any further.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Here!!!! Where is the update!?


----------



## Titi

Lekker, there is a nice long one in her journal.


----------



## Pookabear

Sizzles I go throught spotting every month too with normal progesterone levels...dr.s say its fine but I don't think they are right....and they give me nothing for it, just wanted to let u know your not alone ....I haven't been typing much but im still lurking now and then lol jus5 still coping with my failed iui etc


----------



## phrumkidost

Sizzles said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Sizzles, sorry about AF. Have you ever tried any otc progesterone cream for the spotting? I've heard it makes a really big difference. :shrug:
> 
> Well I've maintained all along (only through research online and in books) that it's a progesterone thing. However, when I've put this to the professionals they've just said that my hormone blood tests have all been normal, and, up until now, they've said there's nothing particularly unusual about the spotting. I assume progesterone has to be prescribed? In which case, I don't think they'll give it to me; they seem dead set on going ahead with IVF rather than trying to ascertain what the problem may be. Very annoying!Click to expand...

Sizzles, I couldn't agree more! I even disagreed with my FS (she said my numbers were "normal" but I just knew I wasn't), I didn't follow her advice, and... it worked! That may be just dumb luck, but I heard about progesterone cream from another 35+ woman who swore by it and said it also helped four of her friends. You can't get it in Oz without a prescription, so I ordered this: https://www.iherb.com/Now-Foods-Nat...al-Skin-Cream-Calming-Lavender-3-oz-85-g/7922 and had it sent to me via DHL. If you do get it, make sure to alternate a different location every time (I use L inner thigh, R inner thigh, tummy, R inner arm, L inner arm, neck, repeat). And it generally should only be used Post-O. Anyway, if you decide to go that route, I would be happy to tell you more.


----------



## phrumkidost

Pooka, so sorry to hear about your IUI failure, hun. :hugs:

I'm still catching up on the rest. Hope you're all well!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

:hi: hey ladies - I wanted to comment on the spotting as well. I had been a chronic spotter for years! I even spotted on clomid at the exact, normal time I would start without clomid (10dpo) even with good progesterone numbers. So then the dr gave me progesterone with the clomid with my insistence, I still spotted at 10dpo. So then as a last measure, he added estrogen with the clomid and progesterone to counteract a possible big drop in the hormones...started spotting at 11dpo! it was all very frustrating. I had another saline hysterogram as a last resort to see if there was something in the uterus to cause the spotting. There wasn't. So I was just a chronic spotter with no real reason behind it. It was very frustrating!!!!!! I also started spotting the month I got my bpf, exactly on 10dpo....so I just knew I was out! it was exactly the same, but then the spotting tapered off. So there is hope ladies that are spotting but it is frustrating!

I hope everyone is doing well!!! miss you guys :hugs:

Pookabear-i'm sorry about your iui :hugs:


----------



## Titi

I don't ever have any spotting at all...so IDK but coincidentally in an unmedicated cycle after ov my preogesterone is measured usually around 15 and I swore I was pregnant my first IUIS because on just 50mg of Clomid it went all the way over 100. Of course, this means absolutely nothing-I can't get pregnant anyway.

Also, now I am freaking out. Last night when I got up to pee I noticed I had sore bbs. This is almost always a sign that I've ov'd. But yesterday was only cd10!. It's not CRAZY that I could have-even though I almost always ov on cd13 or 14, my second IUI caught everyone by surprise b/c when I went in for my baseline on cd8 I had a follie about to burst ( I blamed that on stupid me taking maca though). this means it is even worse for dh's dtd inside me Friday night.


----------



## uwa_amanda

So how is everyone doing this evening? I'm doing okay today! This thread seems a little quiet today...


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I'm still waiting on AF. Just sitting around being a downer today. Not much to report.


----------



## oneKnight

Waiting on AF here too, due Thursday - which incidentally is the 1 year anniversary of the day I walked out on my ex.

Had a HUGE cyst burst yesterday. It was so big I could feel a sore lump near my right ovary for a few days prior - UGH!! Usually I have no idea they're there, even when they show up 2cm on the scan - so this must have been a whopper!


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies just a flying visit! I can't reply individually to everyone on my phone right now sorry :hugs:

Sorry I have been MIA had a hectic week- was my bday last sat :) I went out with ally friends and ohs friends we had a good night and I've finally just got over my hangover :blush:

I've posted a pic of me :) I was very drunk!

So please update me on what's going on with you all???

*phrum* CONGRATULATIONS on your pregnancy Hun :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sizzles

oneKnight said:


> Had a HUGE cyst burst yesterday. It was so big I could feel a sore lump near my right ovary for a few days prior - UGH!! Usually I have no idea they're there, even when they show up 2cm on the scan - so this must have been a whopper!

OUCH!!! That doesn't sound very nice!

Sorry to those awaiting the imminent arrival of af.


----------



## here_we_r

scerena said:


> :hi: ladies just a flying visit! I can't reply individually to everyone on my phone right now sorry :hugs:
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA had a hectic week- was my bday last sat :) I went out with ally friends and ohs friends we had a good night and I've finally just got over my hangover :blush:
> 
> I've posted a pic of me :) I was very drunk!
> 
> So please update me on what's going on with you all???
> 
> *phrum* CONGRATULATIONS on your pregnancy Hun :wohoo:

Wow! You look like you partied hard!!! That's what I'm talking about. :rofl: You're really pretty too.

Nothing much going on with me. Had my IVF consult which freaking made me more confused than ever before. He gave me so much darn information that it took me a few days to decipher. I don't think I'll be going that route. He did insist I try another IUI. DH and I talked as well, I'm at my breaking point though where I'm tired of being miserable. I'm kinda wanting an Lap but nothing is pointing that that is what I need. My RE said that I didn't but I kinda want one, you know? Anyways...that's about it with me. Where are you with egg sharing? Any dates coming up? My mind is out in left space right now.


----------



## here_we_r

*Pooka*..I know I haven't posted much here. I've been in a downward spiraling mood. I'm so sorry about your IUI. I really wanted and expected it to work. What's next for you? Have you had a lap?

*oneKight*: I'm sorry about the pain of your cyst girl. I've heard they can really ache and hurt. ARe you taking anything? What's next with your planning? 1 year to do the day you walked out on your ex huh? If it was a situation you were happy to get out of..I applaud you.

*Lekker*- I hope the witch finds you soon. I hope you don't have the crazy hormones like I do when it arrives.

*Amanda*..Hi honey! 

*Titi:* A few more days and you are on your way. I can't wait to hear about. I read your pre-op and thanks. I'm going to ask my RE again and see if he will. I called my ob and the nurse said they rather my RE did it since he is the one following me on this..RAT's a**.


----------



## Titi

here_we_r said:


> *Titi:* A few more days and you are on your way. I can't wait to hear about. I read your pre-op and thanks. I'm going to ask my RE again and see if he will. I called my ob and the nurse said they rather my RE did it since he is the one following me on this..RAT's a**.

You're welcome. I'll tell you what. My ob/gyn has been helping me with ttc since 2010 and she also said that she wanted my RE to do it. But my RE doesn't take insurance. So I would have had to come up with the entire amount up front and then try and submit and hope it got taken. NOT. I explained this to her after I talked with my RE and she was super understanding and had me booked straight away.

Check with your RE and see if he is the same. Even if he does go through insurance it might not get covered if he does it, so you might use that as an exuse too....like, my ob put it in for "pelvic pain" which they cover but they don't cover "infertility".


----------



## scerena

*here* aw thanks Hun :hugs: yes it was a really good night! Now back on a detox :)

Gl with the iui Hun :) 
I know what you mean about wanting the lap, have you had your tubes checked at all or anything???

With the egg sharing- I've got my nurses appointment on 22nd for inject training (again), my swabs and hopefully my 2nd HIV test- I should be matched shortly after the 22nd fx'd!

So when are you hoping to do your iui?


----------



## here_we_r

Titi - My RE takes insurance. I called right before lunch and talk to one of the ladies that I love there. She said he does not take lightly surgery. She said after viewing my last one that he doesn't think that its necessary and that he couldn't explain his reasoning for doing one if something went wrong. She said he just finished telling a lady that he was going to rush her over and do it because the dye test revealed some troublesome stuff. She said because he didn't see anything from the report as well as the HSG and the hysteopingram (the one with the light). That he is not going to do it and that it won't increase fertility. So I guess that's a lost cause for me concerning the lap. She just kept saying that she wish she could tell me something to make me feel better and to help. She said she was talking to me as a friend and not patient. I really wanted the lap. 

Scerena: hi again love..I guess I'll be starting the IUI next cycle. I'm not totally convinced yet of doing it as I feel there is no benefit unless my Coq10 has been working on my eggs. If that is the case then why am I not pregnant. I just feel there is something stopping this whole thing! Congrats and FX'ed that everything goes according to plan on the 22nd. I can't wait for you to have your bfp too. 

Sizzles - Hey girl. I thought I spoke to you earlier but when I looked back I see I didn't type it..Without going back to risk loosing all i've typed - Are you waiting on AF??


----------



## Sizzles

here_we_r said:


> Sizzles - Hey girl. I thought I spoke to you earlier but when I looked back I see I didn't type it..Without going back to risk loosing all i've typed - Are you waiting on AF??

Hiya! Nope, I'm done with af and on cd5 (romantically told OH earlier that now he's starting running again in the evenings we shall have to 'plan' our dtd even more so!)
Kind of excited and crapping myself though: our letter has arrived inviting us for our initial meeting for ivf, and it's next Wednesday, so really soon. We both have lengthy health questionnaires to fill in (I've started mine!) OH just has to check there are no issues with him for work next week, but fingers crossed we're on our way!

I know what you mean about brain over-load - I'm fully expecting that from next weeks meeting. I get you on the lap thing too - I reckon it's a feeling of being proactive and ruling things out.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Finally AF is here.


----------



## scerena

*here* when I had my lap I was told I was more fertile for 3months or something?- as your tubes get cleared out of any "cobwebs" etc... Sucks they won't give you one :(

I'm starting coQ10 for my Ivf I need to get it tomorrow! How long in general does it take to start working? Think I might be starting it late!
The iui will help any :spermy: get to where they need to be Hun, don't feel down about it as it will increase your chances :hugs: :hugs:
Your bfp will be here real soon :)

*sizzles* that is amazing news :) when are you likely to start the Ivf? We could end up being Ivf buddies :)

*lekker* is af finally being here a good or bad thing? Sorry I haven't been able to catch up properly, not sure if you need af to be here for anything or not? Either way I'm sorry the witch got you :hugs:


----------



## Sizzles

scerena said:


> *sizzles* that is amazing news :) when are you likely to start the Ivf? We could end up being Ivf buddies :)

Hey that would be cool! Well, I realised last night that the letter arrived a month to the day after I made the phonecall (had to wait until officially 3 years of ttc, which FS knew was December, but it was my responsibility to ring them to set the ball rolling). At that point, I was told 2-3 months til treatment. Well, we're a month into that time now and the 'meeting' is next week, so I guess within the next couple of months, but the process, e.g. initial consultation (as opposed to a meeting with several other couples) could start sooner. How about you? What sort of timescale are you working to?

Lekker - sorry af arrived, in the way that I'm always sorry when someone gets that definite 'no', but I know you were fed up waiting for it, so I'm glad it's here so you can move on.


----------



## scerena

*sizzles* oh well not long at all then :) how exciting :happydance: we could be very near in cycles :) 
Are your in the uk? 

I have my nurses appointment next Tuesday- for inject training, my 2nd HIV test and swabs for chlamydia and gonorreah... 
Then I should get matched and started as soon as the results are back :)
So I'm hoping feb hopefully or match the latest!

How are you feeling about the whole Ivf?


----------



## Sizzles

scerena said:


> *sizzles* oh well not long at all then :) how exciting :happydance: we could be very near in cycles :)
> Are your in the uk?
> 
> I have my nurses appointment next Tuesday- for inject training, my 2nd HIV test and swabs for chlamydia and gonorreah...
> Then I should get matched and started as soon as the results are back :)
> So I'm hoping feb hopefully or match the latest!
> 
> How are you feeling about the whole Ivf?

If I'm honest, I feel a little ashamed that I'm having to go through this. It won't stop me doing it, and it doesn't affect how I feel about other people doing it. But in my mind, my body hasn't done what it's supposed to do and at this stage (I'm keen to make that clear as I'm sure in time, it won't matter) I don't really want anyone knowing that any baby of mine may have been an ivf baby. I worry that if we're successful, then if we went on to have another baby naturally - as I've heard often happens - that I'd feel differently about my children, or that family or friends who knew might refer to that child as having been ivf. I also used to be of the opinion (before ttc) that ivf is messing with nature and I wasn't sure if it was right or not. Of course, now I'm in that situation of ivf or no children, I've altered my mind-set!
I hope nobody reads that and thinks I'm too opinionated or judgmental - the only person I'm judging is me.

On the flip-side, I am actually excited that the chance of getting pg draws ever nearer. I am also petrified that it won't work!

Yes, I'm in the UK - down south; where are you? Is yours NHS or private?


----------



## uwa_amanda

edited-felt silly posting what I did lol


----------



## Titi

Sizzles said:


> I don't think you are opinionated or judgemental at all. What you have expressed is the EXACT same thing I really struggle with. And I'm not judging at all of anyone else-I'm JEALOUS that thy can just go for it without all the worry and thinking and guilt and such that I am putting myself through : (


----------



## Sizzles

Titi said:


> I don't think you are opinionated or judgemental at all. What you have expressed is the EXACT same thing I really struggle with. And I'm not judging at all of anyone else-I'm JEALOUS that thy can just go for it without all the worry and thinking and guilt and such that I am putting myself through : (

Goodness! That's a relief! I think I've been kind of in denial about it - or rather, had reasonable hope up until now, when it's become far more real, that it would happen naturally and it would be a bridge we didn't have to cross. Now I'm really excited, but really scared at the same time. This is 3 years in the making: every month we go through the motions of examining cm, dtd, symptom spotting and hitting a low when af arrives and now it's within touching distance. This could actually happen! WTF! But then, as I said before, I have to have a reality check that it might not work and the end of that 2ww would be far worse than any I've experienced so far and we'd have to psych ourselves up to go through it again. Phew! I just hope I feel a little less 'chaotic' after next week's meeting, cos at the moment, my head is just buzzing!

Out of interest, for those of you who have been through it, are currently going through it, or are about to be having ivf, how many people/who have you told?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sizzles said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Out of interest, for those of you who have been through it, are currently going through it, or are about to be having ivf, how many people/who have you told?
> 
> I've been silently stalking as I got kind of annoyed on my journal but I just wanted to respond to this. When hubby and I were first planning on doing IVF, we told everyone. We ended up not going through with it, but if/when we decide to go through with it, I'll probably tell anyone who wants to know but I'll tell them if I don't tell them I'm pregnant, it probably means it didn't work, so please don't ask because it's going to be extremely hard to deal with a failed IVF cycle.
> 
> Lekker, sorry about af :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Titi

Sizzles said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> I don't think you are opinionated or judgemental at all. What you have expressed is the EXACT same thing I really struggle with. And I'm not judging at all of anyone else-I'm JEALOUS that thy can just go for it without all the worry and thinking and guilt and such that I am putting myself through : (
> 
> Goodness! That's a relief! I think I've been kind of in denial about it - or rather, had reasonable hope up until now, when it's become far more real, that it would happen naturally and it would be a bridge we didn't have to cross. Now I'm really excited, but really scared at the same time. This is 3 years in the making: every month we go through the motions of examining cm, dtd, symptom spotting and hitting a low when af arrives and now it's within touching distance. This could actually happen! WTF! But then, as I said before, I have to have a reality check that it might not work and the end of that 2ww would be far worse than any I've experienced so far and we'd have to psych ourselves up to go through it again. Phew! I just hope I feel a little less 'chaotic' after next week's meeting, cos at the moment, my head is just buzzing!
> 
> Out of interest, for those of you who have been through it, are currently going through it, or are about to be having ivf, how many people/who have you told?Click to expand...

yes, I was just at the end of 3 years also when we did our mini ivf and it failed which was completely crushing-esp. as we drained ALL our savings paying for fertility treatments. It's a year later and I'm not closer emotionally or financially yet to go again, but at 37 really running out of time and hopeless.

Anyway, when we did ivf the ONLY person (asides from bnb girls) that knew we were doing it was my mother-and I didn't go into many details b/c it's against my parents religious beliefs so I didn't want to trouble her very much. Once it failed, I shared with my MIL and SIL who had been nagging us to take our treatments further so I told her we had and it didn't work.

I have a bnb friend who just posted on FB that her retrieval is this Friday personally, that's crazy to me. The feeling when it failed was so undescribable and if I had to share that with my entire FB community-egads.


----------



## Sizzles

Thanks for your responses. Some, but not all, friends and family know we're ltttc and I've kind of said 'next step ivf' but haven't given time-scales to all but one so far. That one person is a close friend who lives nearby and I'm considering keeping her in the loop so I have someone to confide in and a shoulder to cry on (other than OH) if necessary. She would be sworn to secrecy though. However, there are other people who may ask and I don't want to lie to them, but equally I don't want everyone knowing. e.g. a friend I'm due to see in the next couple of weeks, who had fertility problems many moons ago and ended up adopting twins; she's bound to ask and I shall probably tell her as I only see her once or twice a year. Might need to keep it vague again and just say by the summer we should be further on with the process. I think your advice to tell them not to ask Titi is good for those I do tell - except possibly the friend who it would just be easier to tell - plus, if it fails and I go again, I would want her support again.
Gdane, what you said actually gave me an idea. I could tell people that we're now eligible for ivf but 'we're just keep going for now' or something so they don't ask too many Qs re ivf.

This time next week we'll just about be setting off for our meeting - eek!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Well it's a good thing and bad thing she's here. Good thing because I can finally get it out of the way. Bad thing is that it's just a reminder that she's going to be around forever without reason. BUT I finally got hubby to talk to me some lastnight, Adoption right now is completely out of the question. He wants IVF, end of story. Now the issue is the money. Right now I'm ready for AF to already be gone because she's being VERY harsh. Absolutely making up for lost time since I was right at 2 weeks late. I'm in a lot of pain this time. :(


----------



## scerena

*sizzles* I totally get exactly what you mean about the whole almost "failure" of your body, I always here things like "our love child was created through love" that gets me every time as I thought I would get there more naturally and I feel so let down by my body...

I guess how we have to look at it is- our bodies couldn't do it on our own, but we have never stopped or classed it as failure... We are doing what we have to do to have our babies- if it means spending money and making our embryos outside the womb- our babies will totally be some of the most loved children ever and they will know how much they are loved once they're older and just how much they were wanted...

Your children won't ever be any different you will love them all the same Hun- in life we have to try so hard and if it did happen naturally after you will be just as appreciative that it did and that you didn't have to go through the IVF process again :hugs:

I'm down south too! And I'm not getting funded as you have to be 30 in my pct and I'm only 26- so doing egg sharing instead- I will donate half my eggs...

I get the fears about it not happening and it's very scary, but we can remain positive for each other :hugs:

*lekker* :hugs: I hope that you manage to get the IVF soon, it is very expensive bless you :hugs:
I also hope that af hurries away very quickly :hugs:

*gdane* very wise words you said there and I think I will say the same to people- as my family and friends know I'm doing the IVF...
How are you doing lately anyway Hun?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm okay. Hubs and I have been playing and being dumb with each other like we used to. It's been a lot of fun to feel like my old self again. I'm trying to be detached from a lot of things because my grandpas cancer is back and we find out how bad it is today. It's not sounding good. I'm only having a few side effects from soy which is lots of o pain/shooting pains and itchy skin oh and I'm breaking out but that happens when I'm actually having a strong O. I feel good about taking it. I feel like ehhh...idk...my grandpa said he was just waiting for our pregancy announcement because he was going to be so incredibly excited for our LO (he loves my DH to death) and it just sucks that I couldn't give that to him. I hope I can at least give him big news before he's taken from this life. Doesn't sound good so far. :( 

As for DH's infection...they keep telling us its epididymitis but after reading about varicoceles lsat night I'm 99% sure he's been misdiagnosed. We both think he has a variocele, so we both might have surgery in the near future. guess we'll find out at his appt tomorrow. 

Soooo i've been good/sucky. Just trying to stay happy.


----------



## scerena

Oh Hun, I am so sorry that your grandads cancer has returned :hugs: today my mum in law also had an appointment- they think she might have cancer also :hugs: so sorry Hunni I'm here whenever you want to talk any time :hugs: I pray that your oh gets better Hun and can hear your news :hugs:

It's lovely when you and oh can play and feel like how you use to right?! I love that when you're care free :)

I've never taken soy- but I have heard good things come from it- I hope that strong O gives you your bfp :)

Fxd tomorrow's appointment goes okay Hunni :hugs: I pray your oh don't have anything wrong :hugs:


*afm* worse day from hell! We went to ohs appointment and he was told his fsh levels are a little low- hence the low testosterone but they won't give him anything! We was told they can give him stuff to help (my hmg injections) would be fine whilst TTC!

Then I said- can you double check I have had all my bloods done so I can get started after my nurses appointment next week-
OMG no chromosome test done!!!! Well they're not sure if I've had it done as my results are pending- they're going to look into what I've had done and let me know Tuesday when I go in....

Basically I piped up for once in my life! I told them "I am sick of them not doing anything! If they sorted oh out whilst I was on meds I'd probably be pregnant by now! they don't want to help oh and they want me to do IVF- then I agree to do IVF and you don't even do all my bloods- well they're not sure... I went crazy stood up and told them I have had enough they've had us yo-yoing for years and messing me around they have no idea what having no kids is like and how hard this is...." Then I stormed out the room I didn't even shake his hand- FUMIN is not the word!!!

Grrrrrrr sorry for ranting!!!!


----------



## here_we_r

Wow!! I"m sorry to say this..But I love it! I love how you stood your butt up and told them how you felt. I'm so sick and tired of putting your well-being and life in their hands and they don't give a care. It's freaking ridiculous.

I do hope though that they find that you did do the test. When will you know?


----------



## scerena

*here* aw thanks! I just cringe at how I stormed off and told them though :haha: but I'm so glad I did! It's nice to know that you agree with what I dine though :haha:

I will know Tuesday at my nurses appointment for my injection training, I just hope I've done the test andnthatbtherenisnt too much longer to wait for the result, if not then no IVF yet...

How are you doing anyway Hun???


----------



## GdaneMom4now

That's all so frustrating Scerena. I'm so sorry about all of that. I hope they get it straightened out soon so you can get IVF on the road. You've waited long enough. I feel your pain that you could've done something long ago, because i"m thinking DH has a varicocele that's been diagnosed as epididymitis by normal docs. My RE wanted him to see a urologist a year ago but he didn't go. Guess we'll find out tomorrow. I put a long update on my journal if you guys want to go into more detail about grandpa and DH.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/l...danemom4now-wants-35-000-times-putty-335.html


----------



## scerena

*gdane* thank you, you're real sweet :hugs: I know it will be a few weeks behind with the IVF now though even if I've done the test even recently :/

I've had a look through your journal- sending you tons and tons of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Hun what a rough time you're having :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

I hope so too sweety. That would be the best news if it all could fall into place. It still has to be exciting to go through the training. Is this training the same they give for IUI or is it something different. Just think you could pregnant real soon. Oh and with twins...:hugs:

I'm doing good. Just trying to accept what is. Not looking forward to another IUI as I am not hopeful. But I am going to try to not be a debbie downer right now. Just trying to do stuff to increase blood flow and increase egg quality if possible.


----------



## oneKnight

I actually made it through half my day without a single thought to my impending AF!! Haha!! Then OH asked for some deodorant and I passed the pg tests aisle and was like "oh, in a couple of days I'll be late!" But probably not....needless to say I am avoiding temptation by not having any pee sticks around. I expect AF to show up whenever she feels like it, either tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Sizzles

Scerena - we can definitely stay positive for each other! What a rubbish appointment, but so pleased you stood up for yourself; it's very easy to play a 'walk on' part in your own life in this situation, with everyone else telling you how it is or isn't going to be. Good for you!

Gdane - sorry to hear about your current situation. (())

One Knight - I don't know how you managed to last so long without thinking about af! Well done! I seem to almost wake with ttc on my mind. I guess the only thing that keeps it in the back of my mind a bit is when I'm working. I can't imagine life without ttc!!!
Any way, hope af _doesn't_ show!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hope af doesn't show one knight.

Sizzles, how are yoU?


----------



## here_we_r

:hi: Gdane

What time is DH's appt?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

1pm


----------



## EmmyReece

:shy:

Hi, I was just noseying around ltttc and came across this thread and felt like it was perfect so I was hoping it was ok to post?

I'm Emily, me and oh have been ttc for 2 years now officially (3 years unofficially) and I've been a member of a few threads where people have come and gone with their bfps, 5 of my cousins have children, people who started ttc after we did have become pregnant and had their baby/babies and I really am starting to feel very left behind :nope:

I feel disgusted with myself as I know that it's my weight that's holding us back. I'm currently that big that my weight is affecting my cycles (big time) and we're not dtd at the right time of the cycle.

So on monday I decided to put a stop to it and decided to restart slimming world, so I'm in my first week and have so far lost 3 lbs. I know that losing just 10% of your body weight can help fertility so that is my first goal to see if it helps my cycles.

I'm also starting a course of vitamins/supplements as I went to end the year being able to say that we gave it everything we possibly could before going back to the dr. So the vitamins I'll be taking are
Agnus Castus
Vitamin C
Vitamin B Complex
Zinc
Evening Primrose Oil
Omega 3 
Starflower Oil

Sorry to have rattled on :blush: Hopefully I'll get to know you all and I just wanted to say that I'm sorry other people feel the same way that I do :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*here* the training is for injection training I think that's it... I really hope the iui is it for you Hun :hugs: let's hope those eggs are ripening as we speak :haha:
What dose of CoQ10 are you taking? I'm going to buy some tomorrow :) 

*oneknight* well done you for not buying a preg test :) fxd af stays well away :)

*sizzles* I'm glad I stuck up for myself too.... :) I'm sick of them messing me around :dohh: if they done their job properly I'd probably be pregnant by now...
It's great to have someone going through the same as me with similar feelings about it all :hugs:

*gdane* I hope your ohs appointment goes okay :hugs: not sure what time it is where you are sorry?!

*EmmyReece*:hi: welcome to the thread :) the ladies here are lovely :)
We totally get what you mean about being left behind :hugs: sorry for your long journey :hugs:

What is your bmi at the moment? Well done you for joining slimming world it will do you so much good :)

Have you tried any meds yet to regulate your cycle? I have heard that metformin is good for overweight ladies?


----------



## EmmyReece

My dr said that she wanted me to lose some weight, even if it was just me getting down into the next bmi bracket and then she would refer me, but I don't see the point in going to a fs until I'm at least a bmi of 35 because they won't even do any testing for me will they?

I'm currently at a bmi of 63.5 :cry:


----------



## scerena

*emmyrose* I'm surprised that your doc hasn't offered you metformin it's definitely worth an ask as it helps over weight women loose weight and regulate their periods- have you had an insulin test?

I don't think an fs would help right now, but in not 100% sure? But I would def ask your doc about metformin :hugs: it's a diabetic drug and many ladies get prescribed it who aren't insulin resistant :)


----------



## EmmyReece

I had full blood works done a couple of years ago and nothing came back, everything was absolutely fine, I think she mentioned something about metformin so once I've got under 60 then I might go back and see if she can prescribe it to help me. So I need to lose about 2 stone, which I think is totally doable within the next 3 months :)


----------



## scerena

Good luck with the weight loss :hugs: I hope that you can get the met soon :) 
Has your oh had any testing done?


----------



## EmmyReece

He's not had any testing done yet as we've been assuming it's down to me because of my weight :blush:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm central time. Were here now. Welcome :)


----------



## scerena

*gdane* gl Hun (sorry I'm uk time) hate time difference!

*emmyreece* gl with loosing the weight Hun keep us updated :)


----------



## phrumkidost

Hi everyone! 

I'm back home and so excited to be in one place for more or less a longer period of time. And I have regular internet access again -- hooray!

I wasn't able to catch up on everyone, but I did want to ask Titi how the lap & dye went? I think that was scheduled for yesterday? At least going by Australian time... Also, Titi, I'm 36, so you and I are about the same age!

I was also happy to see Scerena stand up for herself!

Sorry for not being able to catch up on everyone else individually. I've finally figured out where journals are and found some of you, so will try to comment there.

afm, I started a journal! I'm terribly nervous about it, but I've so enjoyed reading other people's journals and I could use the place to talk to other people about what I'm going through, so there it is. 

:hugs: to everyone! Now I better get back to work; I promised DH I would make a website for his tour company but have been on bnb instead. :)


----------



## scerena

:hi: *phrum* glad you have proper Internet connection again :) hope you managed to get some of your ohs site done?

*gdane* hope everything went okay?


----------



## Sizzles

GdaneMom4now said:


> Sizzles, how are yoU?

I'm ok thanks Hun! Getting quite excited about our meeting on Wednesday. OH asked me "So what are they going to tell us then?" to which I replied something along the line of "Duh! That's why we're going - because I don't know!" I do know the basics of IVF, which is more than him, but I'd rather he waited and heard it first-hand - partly because I don't know enough to tell him, e.g. time scales etc.
At the moment I cannot be bothered to have sex!!! That is really bad isn't it?! We haven't dtd this cycle yet and I reckon I'll ov on Wednesday (not sure we'll feel like dtd after the meeting! :wacko: So last night I told him we had to 'have an early night', so bless him, he did 'advance' but I couldn't be bothered. Luckily we had a nice cuddle and I made myself (sounds worse and worse!) dtd! This could be our last hope/cycle before ivf - I might be wrong, it might take longer, but it's possible and I would be thrilled to get pregnant naturally.
Anyway, that's where I'm at. How did the appointment go? 



EmmyReece said:


> :shy:
> 
> Hi, I was just noseying around ltttc and came across this thread and felt like it was perfect so I was hoping it was ok to post?
> 
> I'm Emily, me and oh have been ttc for 2 years now officially (3 years unofficially) and I've been a member of a few threads where people have come and gone with their bfps, 5 of my cousins have children, people who started ttc after we did have become pregnant and had their baby/babies and I really am starting to feel very left behind :nope:
> 
> I feel disgusted with myself as I know that it's my weight that's holding us back. I'm currently that big that my weight is affecting my cycles (big time) and we're not dtd at the right time of the cycle.
> 
> So on monday I decided to put a stop to it and decided to restart slimming world, so I'm in my first week and have so far lost 3 lbs. I know that losing just 10% of your body weight can help fertility so that is my first goal to see if it helps my cycles.
> 
> I'm also starting a course of vitamins/supplements as I went to end the year being able to say that we gave it everything we possibly could before going back to the dr. So the vitamins I'll be taking are
> Agnus Castus
> Vitamin C
> Vitamin B Complex
> Zinc
> Evening Primrose Oil
> Omega 3
> Starflower Oil
> 
> Sorry to have rattled on :blush: Hopefully I'll get to know you all and I just wanted to say that I'm sorry other people feel the same way that I do :hugs:

Welcome Emmy! Well done on starting to lose the weight - I wish you lots of luck with it.



scerena said:


> *sizzles* I'm glad I stuck up for myself too.... :) I'm sick of them messing me around :dohh: if they done their job properly I'd probably be pregnant by now...
> It's great to have someone going through the same as me with similar feelings about it all :hugs:

:hugs: :winkwink:



phrumkidost said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm back home and so excited to be in one place for more or less a longer period of time. And I have regular internet access again -- hooray!

Welcome home!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Hi Sizzles, thank you for the warm welcome too. 

You never know, you could fall pregnant naturally. A friend of mine on b&b got pregnant the cycle before she was due to start ivf, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it happens for you too.

I'm feeling pretty proud of myself today, I've just been really hungry and could have gone to the cupboard and nabbed a packet of Chris' crisps, however, I actually went the fridge and made dairylea triangles wrapped in ham to use my healthy extra "a" choice on slimming world :D AND I've measured myself today and I'm 2 inches taller than I thought, so less weight to lose should we need to go and see a fs :D


----------



## GdaneMom4now

EmmyReece, sounds like you have a great start to the weight loss, way to go dear! :thumbup:

Sizzles: Good luck on wednesday. prepare yourself for emotionally and mentally draining experience. Make sure to write any questions you have down and get all the info you can.

Titi: hope you're feeling better. 

Lekker: hope af is being nicer than she was.

Here: hey babycakes! :hi: how are you doing? any better?

phrum: Welcome back doll! I'll have to check out your journal, but I have to warn you that I've been terrible at stalking lately. Have you been to doc?

AFM: I'm sorry i've been MIA lately. Urologist didn't really help much. Trav is very relieved because he was thinking cancer. But it's not a varicocele and it's not epididymitis. he has a small cyst on his epididymis and then a couple of bigger cysts on his testicles which are not as common. We'll know more monday after doc calls us back but they said he'll probably have to do another ultrasound in six months just to keep an eye on them. The urologist was not concerned at all about travs morphology and pretty much blamed infertility all on me...which I know it's mostly me anyways, but it was still a rough day. i had a little breakdown. 

:hi: to anyone I missed.


----------



## oneKnight

AF is knocking on my door, a little spotting and I've got that PMS brain fog. Our timing wasn't great this month, so I wasn't really holding out much hope anyway.

Don't worry about "rambling" ladies, thats mostly what I do. It's good to be around other women with similar problems and similar feelings of pain and frustration.


----------



## EmmyReece

Sorry the urologist didn't help much Gdane :hugs: Do you have an idea as to what sort of time frame you're looking at for the dr to call you back? Hopefully it's not long of a wait.

oneKnight, hopefully it's not af, but if she does come like you think I'll keep everything crossed for you next cycle :hugs:


----------



## phrumkidost

I also wanted to say a welcome to Emmy and oneKnight! Sorry to hear that AF is knocking on your door, though, oneKinght. There's nothing worse for me when she's coming. And, good news on the successful weight loss so far, Emmy! I know what a struggle that can be.

Sizzles, your post made me chuckle! I'll be anxious to hear how your Weds. meeting goes. 

Wasn't someone getting a lap & dye a few days ago? I'm so confused (I blame it on the jetlag), sorry!

GDane, I did see the Doc and will post on my journal (short answer is all seems well so far). Don't worry if you can't get around to stalking. I'll be impressed with myself if I get around to updating it. I found yours the other day so will look for it again.

Hope the rest of you are well! xo


----------



## EmmyReece

Thank you phrumkidost, congrats on your pregnancy :hugs:

I noticed in your signature that you'd been taking vitex, I'm starting it tomorrow alongside vitamin c and evening primrose oil. Then I'm waiting for a delivery of vitamin b complex, selenium, omega 3, starflower oil and zinc (I swear I'll be shocked if I don't rattle each morning) :)


----------



## scerena

*gdane* sorry you are having a rough time of it :( I am sorry to hear your oh has cysts my oh had a cyst in his testicle from what I remember they gave him anti-biotics but I will check when he's awake- he had a late night so is being lazy :dohh:

5% morph is considered normal where I am- anything above 4% :) I'm in the same situation seems like its all me :shrug: it's not a nice feeling :hugs:

I hope the doc calls you real soon :hugs:

*oneknight* I hope it's not af Hun :hugs:

*phrum* are you having any symptoms as of yet? And do you have any scans due??

*here* what dose of CoQ10 are you taking??? I want to start but haven't a clue on what dose???


----------



## Titi

Thanx for thinking of me Phrum. The lap was uneventful, a little rough recovering. Found 2 small patches on my uterus which could have been endo and were cauterized and one much larger wart like looking thing on my right ovary which could also have been endo but was removed and biopsied. Everything else perfect which, although with empathy to Lekker, is better than a worse case scenario, it still basically leaves me in the same boat b/c my F.s said with all the other great test results we've had over the years, if the lap didn't uncover anything than he was 99% sure our problem lies in the embryos itself which will entail a $20,000 ivf cycle to include a super hyper stim and p.g.d testing on them all to hopefully (note word 'hopefully"-he said the 1st time his sister did it she had over 20 and NONE were good enough) find one without defects that will stick. He said even what look like grade a embryos in the lab can be useless with defects not found by pgd and that is most always the problem in failed cycles in non pgd ivf cycles. The rest of the cost comes from adding a fet in, because he says pg chances are much lower in a fresh cycle when that overs timed, sigh.


----------



## scerena

*titi* sorry your lap has given you no answers and that you are now looking at very High costs to conceive :hugs:

I am hoping that you get your miracle real soon Hun it sounds like you definitely deserve it :hugs:

I also hope that you have a speedy recovery Hun :hugs:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I hope you're feeling well TITI! I'm sorry your results weren't exactly what you wanted. :( I know how that feels. I'm keeping you in my heart!

I'm sorry I don't have a lot to say to everyone on here right this second as I am not up to speed. I will be silent for awhile I think because hubby and I got into it pretty bad a couple of nights ago and I'm having to take a break from the IVF journey to work on my marriage. I almost lost him and I'm not willing to risk that. So I'll keep lurking when I can but right now I have to push all of it behind me and hide it so that I don't lose the most important person in my life. <3 I love you all and am thinking about each of you daily!


----------



## scerena

*lekker* I am so sorry that you and oh have had a rough time lately :hugs: just take the time to work on your marriage and keep the most important person in your life ttc can ruin relationships and i am so glad that you are fighting to keep yours :hugs:

We will all be here for you when you return so take your time Hunni :hugs: 
Wishing you both all the best and that you can make your relationship even better than ever, the break will do you both the world of good by letting go of all the stress for a little bit :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## phrumkidost

EmmyReece said:


> Thank you phrumkidost, congrats on your pregnancy :hugs:
> 
> I noticed in your signature that you'd been taking vitex, I'm starting it tomorrow alongside vitamin c and evening primrose oil. Then I'm waiting for a delivery of vitamin b complex, selenium, omega 3, starflower oil and zinc (I swear I'll be shocked if I don't rattle each morning) :)

Thanks, Emmy! Yes, I was taking vitex and evening primrose oil. I think for me the key was to take it only *prior to* O. I was taking it all the before, but it was only when I switched to just before O (and then the progesterone cream after) that I felt my body was working and I had strong Os. That could just be dumb luck, too, but at least I'm telling myself it helped. :)



scerena said:


> *phrum* are you having any symptoms as of yet? And do you have any scans due??

Scerena, a bit of nausea and was really tired a few weeks back. I'm getting a scan in a few weeks but otherwise no confirmation yet, so I'm still quite nervous! [-o< I'll keep my journal updated, though, so you can stalk me there. :)

Titi, I'm so sorry the scan didn't bring you any answers. :hugs: My next step was a lap & dye (I had a pre-appointment just before leaving for Bhutan) and the Dr. told me flat out he thought he wouldn't find much but would do it anyway. I wanted to cry leaving his office!

And Lekker, so sorry to hear about you and DH! We're here for you and will be thinking of you. :hugs:

All the rest, thinking about you and sending lots of :dust:


----------



## EmmyReece

Titi, I'm so sorry you don't have any answers yet :hugs:

Lekker I second what scerena says, that you need to take the time to work on things with your hubby right now. We'll all be here when you're ready to come back :hugs:

Scerena, how are things with you?

I did my first weigh in this morning and I'm 5lbs down from last week :happydance: I need to lose another 8lbs to get out of the 60s (bmi wise) and down into the 50s :shock: :D


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I also won't be around much. Hubs and I got into a huge fight last night that came to head this morning. Best of luck to all you ladies.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: Gdane, as we said to Lekker, we're here when you're ready to come back xx


----------



## scerena

*phrum* I'm rubbish with stalking ATM on journal but I will make sure to pass by :) not long and you get to see your 1st pic of your bubba :)

*emmy* wohoo go you :happydance: sounds like you're doing fab :) keep it up and you will be dropping down loads in your bmi :)
I'm good thanks Hun not a lot to report- feel so boring :haha:

*gdane* oh Hunni :hugs: I hope that things work out with you and your oh :hugs: it's such a shame we are here for you even if you want to just chat Hun I'm only a PM away :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

scerena said:


> *emmy* wohoo go you :happydance: sounds like you're doing fab :) keep it up and you will be dropping down loads in your bmi :)
> I'm good thanks Hun not a lot to report- feel so boring :haha:

Not boring in the slightest :hugs:

I'm hoping that it won't take long to get down to a bmi under 60, that would feel SO amazing, so the goal for this week is to lose as much as possible (healthily) to get me there asap :D


----------



## scerena

*emmy* you're doing fab your reach your goal :hugs:

I have my nurses appointment for the IVF tomorrow so I guess I will finally find out if they done my chromosome test or not keep your fx'd for me as I really don't want a long wait...


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll be keeping everything crossed for you :hugs: update us when you can x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lekker: If you're still silently stalking, sorry to hear about your fight. I know exactly how you felt yesterday. :hugs: Hope it's better.

Emmy: Great great great work on the weightloss dear! you're doing phenomenally! I need to get back on the bandwagon before I gain all the weight I lost back. 

Phrum: started stalking you ;)

Scerena: best of luck on the IVF thing today! :) Let us know how it goes.

AFM: I either ovulated cd 17, 19 or 20. I'm super confused because my CP never really dropped but I had to have ovulated. My ovaries do feel like they're huge right now though. I don't know what to think I've been so bad at taking my temp at the same time so I've used the temp corrector every day. Based by what I know with my body, I'm thinking cd 17 or 19 is my best bet. Who cares, AF will be here soon I'm sure. I can be on here during work if I have time but not at night anymore. Long story short, trav got a new iphone and it's driving me freaking bonkers. We got into it pretty good yesterday. We always make up though and love each other :)


----------



## here_we_r

Scerena - I'm hoping everything goes according to plan. I'm really excited though to see things moving along. :hugs:

Phrum: what's up chica. I have to mosey over to journal and since you've started one now. I know I havent' posted much here in the past week. I've been so unmotivated. It's just easier to stalk these days.

AFM: Not much, just being stalking mostly. I've been doing some home mata (sp) massages and doing a castor oil pack on my lower belly\pelvic area. Hoping to get some flow going and egg nourishment. Still doing the CoQ10 and hoping some miracle happens soon. Looks like IUI for next month is still on even though I'm certainly not convinced, its the right thing to do since I've had 3 all ready. I've been doing the wii fitness and it had me so sore this weekend. I'm really out of shape. I needed ice packs and hot baths for the aches. Whoa nelly........talking about getting old. :rofl:

Thats' about it here. I hope the rest of you ladies are hanging in there and praying for some bfp's soon.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Good job on the working out Here. I hope the changes you're making are exactly what you need. And don't worry about texting me or calling me. Do it whenever and if I can't get back to you, I will when I can. :) We're just trying to "disconnect" when we're together.


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks love! I would really miss texting and calling. I certainly agree though with what you guys are trying to do when you are together. That is defo one way to keep your relationship going strong. 

Do you get sore boobs or anything after O? Regardless of AF...your big day is coming up fast. It's almost February all ready. Are you ready?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I do get sore boobs after O. Especially my nips. I just wrote on my journal but i'd swear I was pregnant if I didn't know any better. My ovaries feel so huge and i've been crampy plus my boobs hurt, I have metallic taste in my mouth, craving things and smelling things. I know better though. It made me question myself though with how light af was last time. I'm definitely ready, but I'm not gonna lie, lekker and titi's outcomes make me nervous. With my pain though, I HAVE to have something going on. I'm ready to have it done though and see what our next step is.


----------



## Titi

oh no hun, I didn't want to make you worried! Just prepared. Since I thought it was going to be a walk in the park and it was a little rough....but as you heard everyone is different and you are also much younger than me and may also be having less complicated of a lap. Also, really the only awful part was the second part of recovery, mostly because of my idiotic nurse, and the ride home/first few hours. If you can stay a bit longer in second recovery and plan to have your bed completely ready ahead of time for you to just crawl into and put your heating pad on you-you should be just fine! Just give yourself at least 3 days of doing NOTHING afterwards-you'll thank me for that!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

No, don't feel bad, I honestly appreciate it. I'm going to try to get a list together of what questions I should ask at my pre-op. I'm kinda wondering if I should call my ins company to get it pre-certified or whatever?


----------



## scerena

Thanks for thinking of me today ladies :)

*gdane* glad you and trav made up :happydance: I hate it when our bodies act all confusing!
Personally my pain wasn't that bad after the lap but I think I was one of the lucky ones... :shrug:

*here* wii fitness is a killer right :haha: hope you feel unsore soon :hugs: fx'd this will be the iui that works :hugs:

*emmy* how are you today Hun?

Well good and bad news today...

The good news is- all bloods are done...

The bad news is- they don't know when they can match me as I'm mixed race and they have no mixed recipients waiting... Because I'm so "white" in colour and greeny/ blue eyes in going to be even harder to match as most mixed race recipients would want darker skin and brown eyes....
So basically I'm in for a wait as to receiving my match :(

I will be doing proverb when I get my match and then I will be doing an antagonist protocol with-
Gonal f
Cetrotide
Trigger 
Cringing gel

So now the waiting begins... This has to be the worse part....


----------



## Sizzles

Glad to hear the appointment went well-ish Scerena! I realise it's a pain that yet more waiting is involved, but you're heading in the right direction at least, which is good.

Gdane and Lekker - I'm sorry to hear you've been going through the mill with your other halves, but I'm pleased Gdane that you've made up. I think this ttc mallarky puts such a strain on our relationships.


----------



## scerena

*sizzles* thanks, I hope the wait isn't too long now feels like all I do is wait... How are you doings???


----------



## Sizzles

scerena said:


> *sizzles* thanks, I hope the wait isn't too long now feels like all I do is wait... How are you doings???

We have our first contact with IVF stuff tomorrow - an evening meeting with other would-be parents. I'm excited and nervous. Will report back later in the week.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

OOh how exciting for both of you!! I agree though, waiting is so so so hard!


----------



## here_we_r

scerena. What are you mixed with? I really thought you were like a little asian or something. (no offense if taken offensive). I hope the wait isn't long. You are on your way though. It just seems like everything we do we have to wait. 

Sizzles: Congrats I hope things go according to plan as well. Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## scerena

*here* I am mixed with Jamaican, my dad is half Jamaican and half Jamaican Arab- so basically they are putting me down as half Jamaican and half English- the problem is most mixed race people are much darker than me and have brown eyes- so this is why I will be hard to match :shrug: and no offence taken :hugs:

I'm just glad I have you ladies to hang around my wait with me :)

*sizzles* gl tomorrow how exciting :) I hope you come back all geared up and ready to go with the whole IVF :)

*gdane* the waiting is the hardest part right?! In a way I wish I walked out if there with my match and had to wait for my bloods as this seems like I might be in for a long old wait which is just my luck :(

How are you today? Good I hope?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yeah I'm good, my ovaries feel like they're going to explode for some reason, but other than that I'm golden.

That's so cool you're half or 2/3 jamaican!! :) Hope they find someone for you soon. :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Jamaican!!! Wow!! I would to go there. I've seen some of the most beautiful Jamaican people here. Do you have the accent? Oh..but if you do then you wouldn't know until someone told you. I love it!!!


----------



## scerena

*gdane* you must be ovulating maybe???? ouch it hurts when your ovaries feel like that :hugs:
And I'm quarter Jamaican and quarter Jamaican Arab.... And half white, I love having the mix BUT its proving difficult with this egg sharing :dohh:

*here* I'm a British citizen, I was born here- my mum is white British :) my dad lived in Jamaica though before he moved here :) his accent is hardly there anymore though... I wish I had a Jamaican accent :haha: my nationality is British but my ethnicity is mixed :)

Where do you live Hun?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I apologize for being such a freaking cry baby lately but I"m so annoyed right now. I copied this from my journal. 
Okay, trav ran over to the neighbors for a little bit so i have to vent. I'm so hurt/frustrated I don't even know what to think/do. My mom posts this lovely status saying, "I have a secret and I can't tell ! Its killing me, but I will let you know in the near future;) "

Okay, for one, I hate f*cking vague statuses like that. I don't care if it's my mom or not. Two, I knew it was going to happen the second after I read it. People start asking "Is Ashley pregnant?" Then my cousin goes, "Oooh, I hope Ashley is!" which is what would be assumed considering my one sister is 11, the other is single and my brothers wife is due any second. It probably killed her status excitement, but I wrote " I wish it was Ashley too, 2 years, thousands of dollars later...nope sorry. Plus I'd kill her if she did that." My cousin writes "disklike" then the other lady says, "Best wishes Ashley. I did AI & then IUI to have two of my kids. When the second of those was still born I had heart surgery, Drs said I couldn't have any more. How wrong they were, nature took over, I have 4 beautiful daughters. I hope one day you are blessed:)" Which was really nice to hear, because you don't run into that often. But I wanted to say, yup, IUI didn't work. I was just annoyed at that point.

Anyways, So I call my mom and I asked what the secret was. She goes, You don't know? I thought everyone knew. I was like, "knew what? And who's everyone?" She said my SIL (my brothers wife) is getting induced. I was/am furious. I said, "well, apparently they didn't want us to know, so they can have fun I guess." Mom kept trying to change the subject but it didn't work. I said, "how would you have felt had they told us but not you?" And she goes, "I know..." because I guess my SIL told all my family except us. So f*ck em'. i'm so just UGGH right now I could scream. 

And scerena, no I'm not ovulating...I already did I'm pretty sure, my body is just dumb and I think the side I don't ovulate from, forms a cyst that never pops or whatever until AF comes...and sometimes it doesn't even go away then. it really sucks but hopefully the lap will clear it up.


----------



## scerena

*gdane* that just sucks! I'm so sorry, it's always horrible when everyone thinks you're pregnant :hugs: plus I am sorry that you SIL felt the need not to tell you either that she was being induced :hugs:
I would be reacting especially how you are, it makes you feel like you're not important :hugs: but you are your SIL maybe wasn't sure how to tell you? But then that's no excuse as its your niece/nephew and she told everyone else so obviously you were going to find out...
Ahhhh Hun you're not a cry baby I would be soooo annoyed too :hugs: chin up you're doing fantastic, families :dohh:

Oh sorry I didn't realise you ovulated already :dohh: ouch that sounds painful!! When is your lap???


----------



## Sizzles

GdaneMom4now said:


> I apologize for being such a freaking cry baby lately but I"m so annoyed right now. I copied this from my journal.
> Okay, trav ran over to the neighbors for a little bit so i have to vent. I'm so hurt/frustrated I don't even know what to think/do. My mom posts this lovely status saying, "I have a secret and I can't tell ! Its killing me, but I will let you know in the near future;) "
> 
> Okay, for one, I hate f*cking vague statuses like that. I don't care if it's my mom or not. Two, I knew it was going to happen the second after I read it. People start asking "Is Ashley pregnant?" Then my cousin goes, "Oooh, I hope Ashley is!" which is what would be assumed considering my one sister is 11, the other is single and my brothers wife is due any second. It probably killed her status excitement, but I wrote " I wish it was Ashley too, 2 years, thousands of dollars later...nope sorry. Plus I'd kill her if she did that." My cousin writes "disklike" then the other lady says, "Best wishes Ashley. I did AI & then IUI to have two of my kids. When the second of those was still born I had heart surgery, Drs said I couldn't have any more. How wrong they were, nature took over, I have 4 beautiful daughters. I hope one day you are blessed:)" Which was really nice to hear, because you don't run into that often. But I wanted to say, yup, IUI didn't work. I was just annoyed at that point.
> 
> Anyways, So I call my mom and I asked what the secret was. She goes, You don't know? I thought everyone knew. I was like, "knew what? And who's everyone?" She said my SIL (my brothers wife) is getting induced. I was/am furious. I said, "well, apparently they didn't want us to know, so they can have fun I guess." Mom kept trying to change the subject but it didn't work. I said, "how would you have felt had they told us but not you?" And she goes, "I know..." because I guess my SIL told all my family except us. So f*ck em'. i'm so just UGGH right now I could scream.
> 
> And scerena, no I'm not ovulating...I already did I'm pretty sure, my body is just dumb and I think the side I don't ovulate from, forms a cyst that never pops or whatever until AF comes...and sometimes it doesn't even go away then. it really sucks but hopefully the lap will clear it up.

Ah hun! That's rubbish! I'm not surprised you're angry. I too hate stupid vagueness like that; I'm not on FB, but I've seen and heard about people who put stupid things, which just get everyone thinking, then people 'comment' and ask Qs about it and the OP doesn't even respond! Grrr!
Defo this is the place to vent, and we will not judge you; more than likely we'll completely get where you're coming from because a lot of us are, it's fair to say, emotional wrecks! :hugs:



scerena said:


> *gdane* that just sucks! I'm so sorry, it's always horrible when everyone thinks you're pregnant

Yeah, I get people (mostly those who don't even know we're ttc) glancing at my tum. Now maybe I'm just sensitive and imagining it, but I get the feeling people really think I'm 'that age' and married, plus the fact that I went p/t at work a few months back. Trouble is, if and when it does happen, I guess it will be much harder to hide if people are expecting it.

IVF meeting this afternoon - eeek!


----------



## scerena

*sizzles* I feel the same that everyone looks wondering if I am or not... It will be hard when we are- I will probably just tell them if they ask depending on who it is...

Gl with your IVF consult today :) let us know how it goes :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yeah I was super annoyed. I still don't know whether or not she had the baby. :shrug: oh well I guess!

2 years ago was the day we left for mexico for our honeymoon and started TTC. Kind of a weird anniversary :( I thought we'd be pregnant well by now. 2 weeks til my pre-op visit and 3 weeks until surgery. I feel really good about surgery now. I'm in a lot of pain so I'm hoping it'll take care of that and then I get my long awaited BFP. I saw a new bill board last night that said my OB/GYN was top 3% in the nation so that made me feel really good...especially for south dakota!! :thumbup:


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies wanted to stop by and say hey to everyone....I really need to catch up...hopefully I will be able to post soon :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Awe hey girl!!


----------



## phrumkidost

scerena said:


> *here* I am mixed with Jamaican, my dad is half Jamaican and half Jamaican Arab- so basically they are putting me down as half Jamaican and half English- the problem is most mixed race people are much darker than me and have brown eyes- so this is why I will be hard to match :shrug: and no offence taken :hugs:
> 
> I'm just glad I have you ladies to hang around my wait with me :)

It is so nice to know you have company, isn't it? I'm so sorry, though, that you have to wait on finding someone for egg-sharing. I hadn't realized it would be so complicated. Forgive me for being dense, but is it the case that a woman with no eggs would look into the egg-sharing service and possible get one of your eggs? And I guess the idea is that they'd like someone to look like themselves, hence the "mixed race" issue? So you have to wait until someone who looks like you is looking for eggs? I'm especially curious about these things as my LO will be of a mixed race, too (1/2 white, 1/2 asian, basically). But back to you, you look like you are still really young, so maybe the extra wait isn't too big of a deal! And, it will be really worth it in the end! :)

GDane, so sorry about the SIL/FB issue! That sounds so annoying. 

It was nice to see a few of you on my journal. I'm terrible about updating it, and I probably will be for a bit. I am teaching an intensive 3-week class starting Tuesday and haven't prepared for it yet! I'll be working non-stop on the syllabus tomorrow but I imagine the next 3 weeks will be pretty crazy.

Hope the rest of you are doing wonderfully! :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*phrum* it's lovely to have people to talk with :) yes that's exactly it if I wasn't mixed race I would be starting on my next af... I need a mixed race recipient... But Monday I am going to call bigger clinics :)

Awww how cute :) your baby is going to be gorgeous :)

I look young but I'm 26 and haven't been pregnant since my loss at 9 weeks which was about 8 years ago... To me I find it a very big deal and I have been through so much on my TTC journey and done all I can IVF is my only hope...


*krystinab*:hi: Hun how are you???

*gdane, here, teddy, sizzles hope you're all well???*

:hi: to anyone I missed :)


----------



## phrumkidost

scerena said:


> *phrum* it's lovely to have people to talk with :) yes that's exactly it if I wasn't mixed race I would be starting on my next af... I need a mixed race recipient... But Monday I am going to call bigger clinics :)

I'm glad bigger clinics are an option! I would think clinics in big cities would be your best bet. But I suppose they have to be local? Honestly, I'd think people would look at your picture and regardless of race would jump right on the opportunity to egg-share with you. You're gorgeous!


----------



## scerena

*phrum* thank you, I hope so, the thing is they can't see a picture as its all done anonymous :( and yes the clinics have to be near really fx'd something comes up sooner rather than later, I hope you're well?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Hey ladies! Well everything with the hubby is good. But I ran into some massive facebook/Fort Irwin drama on friday. This fake profile put me on blast on a public fort irwin facebook page saying that my fundraiser for IVF was a scam and that my husband was divorcing my ass.  Long story short I know who's behind it, and as soon as I have physical evidence I will be turning her over to the police. In the mean time I know who told her too which was my "best friend" Chaning. So I called her out by saying, "Hey we need to talk before anything gets out of control." She already knew what I was going to say to her which shows that she was flipping guilty. Screw her, screw all the snarky bitches on this post, I can't wait to get the hell out of here. Also posted on my facebook that day 35 days... meaning 35 days from that date would be March 1st. Chris will be re enlisting that day and I will be heading the crap out of here probably in May. At least then we will know when he will be able to PCS and I'll know how long I will be without him. I can't wait to tell each and every one of these skanks to kiss my big ole ass! They are haters!


----------



## krystinab

LekkerSlaap said:


> Hey ladies! Well everything with the hubby is good. But I ran into some massive facebook/Fort Irwin drama on friday. This fake profile put me on blast on a public fort irwin facebook page saying that my fundraiser for IVF was a scam and that my husband was divorcing my ass.  Long story short I know who's behind it, and as soon as I have physical evidence I will be turning her over to the police. In the mean time I know who told her too which was my "best friend" Chaning. So I called her out by saying, "Hey we need to talk before anything gets out of control." She already knew what I was going to say to her which shows that she was flipping guilty. Screw her, screw all the snarky bitches on this post, I can't wait to get the hell out of here. Also posted on my facebook that day 35 days... meaning 35 days from that date would be March 1st. Chris will be re enlisting that day and I will be heading the crap out of here probably in May. At least then we will know when he will be able to PCS and I'll know how long I will be without him. I can't ait to tell each and every one of these skanks to kiss my big ole ass! They are haters!

Leeker wtf? Why would someone do something like that? That's horrible...bitches!


----------



## krystinab

Screna, honey 26 is young!!! I neve thought about the mixed thing with egg sharing...very interesting! I hope you get thar BFP soon!

phrum...sorry I'm so late, congrats honey!!!

Gdane, my weird 2 yr anniversary is coming up in April...ugh..not excited about it at all!

Sizzles what's up lady?

AFM, nothing really going on...not doing anything this cycle...next cycle is my iui...super excited but scared of injections...praying it's a one hit wonder cycle...lol


----------



## here_we_r

Kryst, I might be doing IUI with you.


----------



## scerena

*kryst* it's not young for me when I have been TTC since 18 after my loss, if I had my loss at 22 and TTC ever since then until I was 30 I guess people wouldn't keep saying I'm young.... It has took many years and I have been through more than older people than me have to have a baby.
I hope this cycle is your one hit wonder one :)

Maybe this is the wrong place for me or I'm reading wrong but I just feel like everyone is looking at me like I'm still young, to me it's not about age it's about what I have been through and for how long, thanks for all the support though that you ladies have given me I appreciate it :hugs:

I hope you all get your bfps real soon :dust:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I'm sorry ya'll but I truly don't feel 26 is young. I'm 27 almost 28 and when you're told that you've gone through almost half of your egg supply by the time you're 30...time is TICKING! <3 Not trying to ruffle feathers but it would be different if someone was 17-18 TTC ya know? <3


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lekker, I'm sorry but you totally need to kick this "friend" to the curb. She's done something horrible to you before hasn't she? I know it's easier said than done, but I really think she is a toxic friend. I'm sorry you have to deal with this and hopefully your next base will be better. 

Here and Krystina: I really hope IUI is what you guys need. Depending on my lap next month, I may be doing another IUI too, but with injectibles this time. 

Scerena, please don't go. I'm 24, going on 25 this year, and while it "seems" young to people, I really don't think Krys meant it the way that WE take it. I want to say I completely understand what you're going through, but I can't because I've been ttc 2 years now but when I was doing my IUI I got so upset because the nurse kept telling me I was "Just a baby!!!" I was getting so mad and so upset because yes, I'm young-ish, but my husband isn't the youngest and it doesn't discount the fact that I rarely ovulated and the pain I was feeling. My pain is the same as a 30 year old TTC so I'm sorry you feel the way you do, but I think Krys just made an honest mistake she didn't realize she was making and Ihope you both stay :hugs:

AFM: AF showed today...always the day I get a baby shower invite (which is what happened) or a baby is born (which my nephew will be born any day) and someone announces their pregnancy. Great. My nips still hurt though which is weird because the usually stop a day or two before AF comes. Must be the soy.


----------



## scerena

Thanks, I know krys probably didn't mean it like that, it's been said a couple of times in the past couple of days on here and the age and ttc always gets to me...
Sorry jus makes me feel like because I'm young everything will be ok- but it's been years and its not...
Sorry maybe I'm just reading things wrong... It just gets to me when age is brought into it, I know no harm is meant by it

I'm glad lekker and gdane get how it feels being around my age ttc :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

No need to apologize. I feel the same way. A lot of us are the same age, and I'm younger than you...so believe me I know!! You're not alone.


----------



## scerena

Thank you for the kind words gdane an lekker it means alot :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

^^I agree with Gdane completely. Scerena...don't go, she didn't mean any harm. Age wise you are young just not TTC young. Especially compared to my old butt. Please don't go away. Kryst is a great compassionate person, we are all family here - okay sweetheart. :hugs: We are all here for each other. We are going to step on each other's toes every now and then - that's what we do. 

Lekker - You already know my stand on the friend issue. Let HER go. Don't cause undo stress on yourself. Cut her loose.

Gdane - Sorry girl about the witch. I'm getting so excited about your lap. I keep watching your ticker. Praying for good news and bfp soon to follow.

Kryst: I'll be doing IUI next cycle too. Well I guess. I kinda want to do another castor oil pack month to try to make way for some good clean blood flow. I'll have to hurry and decide. I just hate the thought of the shots again.


----------



## here_we_r

I guess I'm late Scerena! :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Thanks *here* I know I might be considered young to some but ive been ttc for 8 years on and off so its very long, people do tend to judge because I'm 26 though...
There was another comment the other day mentioning my age too- I get a bit defensive with the age thing I know I shouldn't but it took me years to get referred to the fertility clinic because of being told I'm young when I have proven medical problems...

I know *kryst* meant no harm and she is always nice and supportive to me so kryst my reason to leave wasn't just because you said that I guess I'm jut defensive about my age being referred to as I have no hope of a natural pregnancy etc


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Not to change the subject but I may have a break down. I was doing great with my emotions...even when the baby shower invite the day before AF came...but AF camet his morning and i just found out through facebook my brothers wife is being induced. I may have a break down. They've told everyone else except for me.


----------



## here_we_r

Gdane: Honey I don't know what to say. I do know if you feel like crying - you should. I hate that your SIL is doing that. So your mom hasn't called either? That's pretty bad for no one to let you know what's going on...but they do have a history of leaving you out . I know you're pissed and you should be. Well probably more hurt than anything.


----------



## scerena

Ah gdane sorry af got you :( and sorry no one has told you :( sending :hugs: your way :hugs:


----------



## krystinab

Scerna, I am sorry honey I was not trying to make you feel any kind of way. I am 31 and I consider my self young! I was not thinking in terms of how long you've been trying just in terms of years on the planet....once I hit 30 the word young is an instant compliment :)

Gdane, dont get your self too upset honey. It wasnt right that you had to find out on FB but dont let other dictate your mood. If you were doing good, contiune to do so...Ben & Jerry's ice cream gets me through AF, Im so bloated I dont even feel guilty :)

Here, when is your next cycle supposed to start? Can you do castor packs and and IUI cycle???


----------



## scerena

*kryst* thank you :hugs: I think I just read it wrong, sorry :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

krystinab said:


> Scerna, I am sorry honey I was not trying to make you feel any kind of way. I am 31 and I consider my self young! I was not thinking in terms of how long you've been trying just in terms of years on the planet....once I hit 30 the word young is an instant compliment :)
> 
> Gdane, dont get your self too upset honey. It wasnt right that you had to find out on FB but dont let other dictate your mood. If you were doing good, contiune to do so...Ben & Jerry's ice cream gets me through AF, Im so bloated I dont even feel guilty :)
> 
> Here, when is your next cycle supposed to start? Can you do castor packs and and IUI cycle???

I don't know. In the past when I've done the IUI cycles I never did anything outside of protocol. So..but I would think I could do them huh? I just want my best chances. Even though feeling that I have the best chance has long left me. My next cycle starts around Feb. 8.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

What does castor oil packs do and where do you buy them? Someone mentioned to me that I should use one to try to open up my tubes but I'm not so sure how that would work lol. I did bleed bright red for about 20 mins yesterday and then all brown for the rest of the night. Today I had nothing....I'm so confused. 15 days now til AF and I"m not supposed to "ovulate" til tomorrow.

Ash I'm sorry honey. I saw you online and meant to talk to you. Message me when you want! I'm here <3


----------



## phrumkidost

scerena said:


> *kryst* it's not young for me when I have been TTC since 18 after my loss, if I had my loss at 22 and TTC ever since then until I was 30 I guess people wouldn't keep saying I'm young.... It has took many years and I have been through more than older people than me have to have a baby.
> 
> Maybe this is the wrong place for me or I'm reading wrong but I just feel like everyone is looking at me like I'm still young, to me it's not about age it's about what I have been through and for how long, thanks for all the support though that you ladies have given me I appreciate it :hugs:

Scerena, I owe you an apology too! I also commented about you being young, thinking I was trying to send positive energy your way. But now that I can see how it can be interpreted, I feel really bad. I'm so sorry! I can totally imagine if I were in your shoes a comment about my age could feel like someone dismissing the several YEARS of suffering I had been going through. That is not at all how I meant it. But I'm so glad you mentioned something about it, so now I can think a second time before I comment on someone's age (I'm just realizing I have said this to several people lately... :dohh: Sorry!


----------



## scerena

*phrum* it's fine I obviously took it all the wrong way so sorry for taking it the wrong way :hugs:
I know you ladies wouldn't mean it in a nasty way- but I just wasn't sure if I was being referred to by my age and not my ttc journey, I'm sure others wouldn't have thought of it how I did I guess ltttc does crazy stuff to us :wacko:

I just remember my nurse saying once that I'm young still and it's like she didnt understand it doesn't matte how old you are it's what you've been through.

I'm fine with everyone and I hope that everyone is done with me


----------



## here_we_r

Lekker: I didn't buy the packs. I mean you can but they supplies are things you would have around the house anyway. I posted a link in my journal and you can read up on it or google it. It's suppose to help blood flow in the reproductive areas meaning your tubes, ovaries, and lymphatic areas. It even shrinks cysts. I even got my +opk on CD14 where it has been 16-18. I had an area from my prior c-section that was numb and now I have feeling there again. So I don't know but I'm liking it. I do that and a little of the Mayan massage. 

TTC was waiting to ovulate because of cysts and she tried it and she ovulated the same night. I don't know if it was due to the pack but I'm marking it as yes.


----------



## krystinab

here_we_r said:


> Lekker: I didn't buy the packs. I mean you can but they supplies are things you would have around the house anyway. I posted a link in my journal and you can read up on it or google it. It's suppose to help blood flow in the reproductive areas meaning your tubes, ovaries, and lymphatic areas. It even shrinks cysts. I even got my +opk on CD14 where it has been 16-18. I had an area from my prior c-section that was numb and now I have feeling there again. So I don't know but I'm liking it. I do that and a little of the Mayan massage.
> 
> TTC was waiting to ovulate because of cysts and she tried it and she ovulated the same night. I don't know if it was due to the pack but I'm marking it as yes.

I think I going to do reflexology during my IUI cycle...I heard it helps...just a suggestion


----------



## kiki04

Can I join?

I have been ttc since dec 2011 so heading into 14 months this next cyle.... which started today. I really hoped I never had to fall into the ltttc group... but alas I find myself here with secondary infertility. Hubby went this morning to provide a sperm sample and we will get the results back next week. I have been on 2 rounds of clomid already, have had all sorts of blood tests, checking my hormones, checking for early menopause, iron thyroid kidneys etc etc to make sure all that was functioning normally, been to an endocrinologist, had progesterone testing, used OPK's, I use FF to chart, have used vitex, have lost weight, cut out processed foods (mostly) and well... here I am. I had my first 3 and then got surprised with #4 and then we lost her at 17 weeks. We lost her May 26, 2011 and started ttc again dec 2011. I have never had a hard time getting pg.... until now. And with everything checking out fine with me.... I have no idea whats going on, but we wont be trying much longer :(


----------



## here_we_r

Hi Kiki..YOu sound so much like me. I'm sorry you are in the LTTC group but 14 months will defo put you in that category. 

I have secondary infertility as well. Don't know why. I've always been able to conceive naturally but now here I am...

Welcome and hope you get your bfp soon. There are some great ladies here that you'll enjoy.


----------



## krystinab

Welcome Kiki! 

Here I forget, do you start testing early?

Gdane how you doing love?

AFM, nothing to report...have no idea where I'm at in my cycle...dreamed of a baby girl last night named Sacha...it's funny cause in my dream I was thinking I don't remember being pregnant...lol


----------



## here_we_r

Kryst when? You mean after IUI? I have tested before starting at 11dpiui. I got a faint + testing on it. If i don't see anything by 12 I usually know it's a bust even though I still try to hold out faith but deep down I know. I don't think I will with this next one though. I think I'll wait on beta...but then again you can't trust me with that statement :rofl:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Welcome Kiki! :hi:

Kryst: nice to see you around again! :hugs: Hope the IUI ends in a :bfp: for you and Here!

Lekker: I was going to say ask here, but I was too late :) I wish I could try to castor oil but next ov date for me is my surgery day (in 13 days!!) It could do wonders for you! Hope it works out! :)

AFM: I'm okay I got this all natural supplement to help me sleep which has been doing wonders. I love love love it. AF is on her way out the door and I canNOT wait for surgery. 13 days and counting! My preop is this coming thursday, then the thursday after that is surgery. I was having a lot of pain recently so I'm hoping this works for both pain and infertility. I think we may do an IUI directly after the surgery with my SIL left over injectibles. We shall see :shrug: Other than that, I don't think I said it here, but my other SIL did have her baby boy, Liam and my brother texted me himself about it. He's a perfect little baby boy. If you want to see him i posted pics in my journal. My brother also blew me away and i almost started crying because on the way out the door he said "good luck with your surgery coming up...I hope it's you next in line." :cry: so sweet...thats why I can never stay mad at my damn family! They're so frustrating!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies whats going on??


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Not much today just ticking away the days :)


----------



## krystinab

GdaneMom4now said:


> Not much today just ticking away the days :)

Im with you on that one. Is AF gone??


----------



## here_we_r

Hi girls!
It seems everyone either have a bit going on or is taking a break. Me, its the latter. I needed a break. I stalk about 1 x a day now unless awaiting on some info from someone. I'm sorry. I just needed a break. I just have no motivation. I hope you girls are doing good.

GDane: your time is winding down. D- Day is right around the corner. I'm excited for you.

Kryst: When do you start your IUI? or have you started? 

I go for my scan tomorrow at 9:00AM. I'm going to try to have a pma but I know its a waste but as Teddy said...anything that will up my chances.

I can't wait to see what the rest of you girls are up to. Post and let me know how you girls are doing even if you are in a funk.


----------



## uwa_amanda

I've kinda been stalking lately. I haven't posted anything on this thread in quite a while. I hope yall haven't forgot about me! 

I have been in a little bit of a funk myself. I decided that I am going to take time and refocus my efforts on losing weight. After all, it can't possibly hurt, right? I stopped going to the gym for a while and started back this week. I felt great after sweating it out for 30 minutes. I didn't want to leave the gym for a little while, but DH reminded me that I shouldn't overdo it since I'm terribly out of shape. I got my iPod and started me a playlist of music with really cool rhythms to help me work my body harder so my workouts pay off. A lot of Linkin Park's older music has that great workout rhythm to it. I was listening the other day to LP while working on a cross trainer machine and the next thing I know, I'd been on the machine for 20 minutes! Felt like I'd only been on it for a few minutes. I'm going to start back out going 4 days a week and build up to 6 days a week. I don't want to get frustrated and quit going.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I started doing Castor Oil Packs and the day after my first one I started AF a week early. Kinda makes me question if it's really working that quickly! Tonight was my 2nd pack and thankfully I'm not really cramping anymore right now. I'm just exhausted and it's only 10pm my time. 

Ash Just a couple more days lady! I'm praying for you!!!


----------



## oneKnight

My chart this cycle looks like a "sperm meets egg plan" chart lol we've missed a max of 2 days in a row in the past 21 days - including my period. I swear, I'm gonna print this one and show to my RE. He looked a little doubtful when I reported regular sex 3-5 times a week. Apparently, people who are TTC don't actually have sex?? LoL
I laugh, but I do know, long term TTC does take a toll on relationships and sex lives. He probably does see some people who are having trouble in that department.

Anyways, I'm just trolling along. Nothin major going on. AF due in about a week, give or take.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Krystina: Sorry I never responded. AF is gone lol..but I'm on cd14 now so that's a given lol, how are you?

Here: Text/call whenever you need to talk dear. I miss you. Best of luck on your scan today. :hugs:

uwa_amanda: great work on the working out. I wish I had some of your motivation right now. After surgery I'm going to really start losing a lot of weight. I've pretty much gained everything I lost back already :( Hope you start feeling better soon.

Lekker: Great to see you around! I hope the castor oil does more than just help af for you. I hope there's a great big surprise for you (and all of us) in the near future.

Oneknight: You're not the only one that has a healthy sex life. I do too. I've really tried not to let ttc get our sex life down. Its a great thing to do and really helps keep couples connected. I did have to work on keeping the "maybe its this time" out of my head though. I can see how people let it get to them but I'm glad to hear everything is great for you and hopefully it does the trick! 

AFM: 3 days until surgery! I have to be there at 6:30am thursday and should be under the knife by 8:30pm. I had my pre-op which was rough emotionally seeing a bunch of preggos...(i had a break down) but I got over and it and I'm ready to tackle this surgery and see where we go from here...and hopefully be pain free! I had an amazing weekend celebrating valentines day. I got really spoiled and i didn't want it to end. It's crazy that it's already been 4 years since he proposed and 1 year since our first IUI


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies! Its about time we had some action on this thread!!

Gdane- I am very hopeful that your surgery will be successful. You are in my prayers! So happy you had a good Valentines celebration!

oneKnight- FX the SMEP chart leads to a BFP. Its intresting cause my RE doesnt think a lot of sex is necessary either....just sex at the right time! 

uwa_amanda- I think working on your weight is commendable. Its easy not to work out but its hard getting into the swing of a regualr exercise plan. I did the Special K diet 2 weeks ago and dropped 7 lbs in 2 weeks...I suggest that to anyone who will listen :) 

Here- I am all about the breaks...I belieeve a lot of times they lead to BFPs!!

AFM, I have never been so anxious about AF coming. I am excited to get started with this treatment! :happydance:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Krys I missed, what treatment are you starting?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sorry if I'm stepping on toes, but Lekker, she's doing an IUI. I'm glad to see everyone back around :) Lifts my spirits!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Ohhhhh ok YAY I hope everything works out Krys!

Ash I'm counting down the days for you. I really hope you get a better result than I did! <3


----------



## Pookabear

Hey gdane, lekker, here, and everyone else....just stopping in to say hi! I have beeen in a funk as well, both grandparents sick and just got back from new york to visit them...but all else is well just having a hard time withnit
miss you ladies


----------



## here_we_r

Pooka! I was wondering what was going on with you. Hey I have this book that I got from Gdane and I think you were the one she recommended it go to next I think. We right a message in the book and forward it on. If you're interested,its an IVF book. If you want it, you can PM me your address and I'll get it in the mail to you ASAP.

I'm sorry to hear about your grandparents. They are so special. I miss mine so much. I had them seems like forever and all of sudden before you know it they are gone. I totally understand you being in the dumps. Are you getting any snow?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hey!!! Great to see you pook! I'm so sorry about your grandparents. I'm going through that with my grandpa right now. You're not alone hun :hugs: 

Maybe with that book we should set up an email chain thingy too so we can see where the book goes and what's written?


----------



## krystinab

Moring ladies...

Pook sorry to hear about your grandparents...I hope they are going to be ok?

Leeker, yup Im going in for an IUI...Im super excited!

Gdane, how are you doing? Are you anxious about the surgery? How long is the recovery time? 

AMF, nothing going on...12dpo...I usually go 15 dpo or so...I wish she would just hury up and come...I was thinking of doing a HPT...AF always come w/n a day of me poas...LOL


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Isn't that the way it ALWAYS works?!?! I hate it! I hope the IUI has a great outcome for you. Is this your first IUI? Sorry I don't remember. 

Recovery should be around a week or two I think. I'm planning on coming to my desk job on monday though if I feel up to it. I'm excited. I'll be scared morning of, but I'm so ready to be pain free with answers!


----------



## krystinab

GdaneMom4now said:


> Isn't that the way it ALWAYS works?!?! I hate it! I hope the IUI has a great outcome for you. Is this your first IUI? Sorry I don't remember.
> 
> Recovery should be around a week or two I think. I'm planning on coming to my desk job on monday though if I feel up to it. I'm excited. I'll be scared morning of, but I'm so ready to be pain free with answers!

Yes this is my first IUI....thats not a bad recovery time but dont try and try and push yourself to get back into the office unless your ready...(in my mom voice)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thank you lekker by the way. It's really great to see everyone back around! now we need some long awaited bfps!! 

Krystina: I want to show you a thread I wrote a year ago about my first IUI. :) I say this not to give you doubts about your cycle working because a lot of girls have their first cycle work, but try not to put all your hope on it like I did. I was so crushed after my IUI failed and it was miserable. My SIL has gotten pg twice from IUI's but both on her second cycle....anyways, I"m stepping downfrom my soap box but I"m super excited for you! 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-first-iui-w-questions-answered-my-nurse.html


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Surger is tomorrow!! I'm getting everything together to get this show on the road. Grandpa is feeling better, found out I'll get a discount on surgery because my mom works at the hospital and I won a $50 gift certificate yesterday!! :happydance: also, dh and I were talking and we have both decided to do a few IUI's instead of just one. I'm really excited about this being an actual possibility now. :happydance:

How's everyone else?


----------



## krystinab

GdaneMom4now said:


> Thank you lekker by the way. It's really great to see everyone back around! now we need some long awaited bfps!!
> 
> Krystina: I want to show you a thread I wrote a year ago about my first IUI. :) I say this not to give you doubts about your cycle working because a lot of girls have their first cycle work, but try not to put all your hope on it like I did. I was so crushed after my IUI failed and it was miserable. My SIL has gotten pg twice from IUI's but both on her second cycle....anyways, I"m stepping downfrom my soap box but I"m super excited for you!
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-first-iui-w-questions-answered-my-nurse.html

Gdane I will def check it out...I appreciate your candidness and I totally agree. While I am hopeful it will work the first time I understand that it may take more than one try. I am just happy to be doing SOMETHING...I feel like these last 2 years I've been trying to get DH to be willing to get help and he wasn't going for it...finally we are now getting assistance!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yeah it always feels nice to move forward and be proactive. 


Where'd everyone go?!?! 

Pook, if you're still around I'm very sorry to hear about your grandpa :hugs:


----------



## krystinab

GdaneMom4now said:


> Yeah it always feels nice to move forward and be proactive.
> 
> 
> Where'd everyone go?!?!
> 
> Pook, if you're still around I'm very sorry to hear about your grandpa :hugs:

I <3 the new picture!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks its an oldie! One of our engagement pics :)


----------



## here_we_r

She is out of surgery and doing great.


----------



## krystinab

Thanks Here for the update! How are you feeling. Can you remind me what you're doing this cycle? For some reason I though you were trying an IUI again....


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm tired have cotton mouth and a little sore. Mild endo on left side


----------



## here_we_r

GDANE: Feel better soon. To new things right? :hugs:

Kryst: yes, I was doing IUI again this cycle and DH and I decided against it.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Okay lets try this again. 
*tubes open
*mild endo on left side that she burned out 
*said mild could cause lots of pain
*probably not causing infertility which is kinda disheartening. 
*I'm bloated and a little sore around incisions but not a ton of pain and I've only had ibuprofen. 
*i've eaten chips, drank water and pop and have not thrown up and not nauseous since the first time walked only a few min out of recovery. 
*throat is sore and I'm tired. I'm bleeding less and less everytime I go to tge bathroom. Down to pink spotting already and I've been home for only 4 hrs. 
*went to bathroom and downstairs by myself everytime barely any pain. 
* this is the best I've ever felt waking up from surgery. 
*I'll be calling RE to see when we can start iui with injections. 
*flowers were sent from work BEAUTIFUL heart shaped orchids with a card saying "hoping everything goes well from everyone" or something. I can't remember lol.
*dad and trav were there whole time and my mom popped over after surgery to see how I was. 
*grandpa is now feeling better after steriods and had first radiation. ..now has spunk back. Told my mom to tell us good luck today and he's sorry we have to go thru all this. I thought it was very sweet and he almost made me cry. 
*my mil brought over soup and gifts last nnight and aaron stopped by also. 
*I've had overwhelming support from friends and family. It means the world to me. Havent heard anything from my brother or his wife tho :( 
*staff was great and sweet and professional. I didn't see this letter until I woke up at home signed from the nurses and techs. I was impressed with everything especially that the anethesist wss the one that walked me to OR and tried telling encouraging stories about infertility. 
* three small incisions, two pictured a nd one in my belly button that u can't see bc of fat and bloating. 
*no gas pain so far....does that come later?!
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/20130214_110059_zps2658ff01.jpg
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/20130214_170431_zps433f4cee.jpg
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/20130214_170334_zpse9d08cc1.jpg
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/20130214_170338_zps43ab2b33.jpg
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/20130214_170341_zpsb0fffbdf.jpg


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I'm jealous! Your incisions look so much better than mine! You def have a good dr! I hope that this means good things for you! <3


----------



## krystinab

GDANE!! I am so happy everything is looking good and you are getting better already. The orchid is beautiful!! Im excited to have an injection buddy! Heres to 2013 babies :wine:

HERE my DH blew off our IUI last cycle, are yall going to try next cycle? I was looking forward to us discussing ourexperience!

LEEKER, whats up lady?

AFM, got a BFN today...cd30....AF should be here soon. I hope she comes before tomorrow...


----------



## oneKnight

Sounds good so far Gdane!!

As for me, waiting for AF. Could be 3-4 more days or could be tomorrow lol though lately, seems like I've been hitting CD30-31 more often than 28-29, so probably a few more days. I don't feel too many symptoms, BBs are tender to be touched, but not exceptionally sore. I'm SICK with a head cold/sinus/ear infection and just started a Z-pack for it, so AF could sneak up on me since I already feel blah. Oh well. Who knows? Maybe all that BDing caused a miracle? But I'm not holding out a lot of hope - so I don't get let down.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I'm praying for both of you when you start your injections to get BFP's!!!!

I've been having issues down there. Since my period was late in Jan I started on Jan 15th and stopped Jan 21st. I then started bleeding again Jan 29th and stopped on the 31st (bright red to brown). Then started a week early on Feb 8th to Feb 13th. And we BD finally on the 15th and I started again....just stopped today. I was CRAMPING so hard on the left side that night afterwards and have been cramping non stop on the left since. I've took a few days off of the castor oil packs but I'm starting them again tonight as a nightly (hopefully) routine. I'm hoping all of this bleeding is b/c of that and it means that my body is pushing the scar tissue out! <3 Fingers crossed


----------



## krystinab

Leeker, I hope thats whats happening too...it would be awesome to get rid of that scar tissue naturally!! FX!

oneKnight, hoping that the delayed AF menas a BFP is on the way! Keep us posted!

Whats going on with the rest of you ladies?

AFM. Still waiting on AF....CD33....not happy...wanted to get this treatment going ASAP.


----------



## oneKnight

CD30, a few mild passing cramps, but nothing major. Today is the day FF thinks I'll get AF.
I need some anti-witch spray!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Oneknight: by the looks of your chart, af got you :( I"m sorry dear. Any plans for this cycle?

Lekker: I'm talking to you on FB right now :) Soooo :hi:

Krystina: Did AF show for you to get this show on the road or is she still being a dodgy beeyotch? Have you tested at all?


AFM: I'm having a little pain but nothing huge. Still at work so I'm getting around just fine. I now can cuddle comfortably with DH so that's been nice. His cuddles are essential for my sanity. AF should be here next week other than that not much to report. Hope everyone is doing okay. This LTTTC crap sucks!


----------



## krystinab

Gdane I am happy you are getting back in the swing of things!! I love cuddle time too!! 

oneKnight, how you doing?

AFM, still no AF...I flippin hate her...when I dont want her she comes right on time but when I do want her she stays away...UGH!:growlmad:


----------



## here_we_r

Hey girls. Just wanted to stop in and say hi to you ladies getting ready for IUI and the ones waiting on the witch, and the ones that want to put a foot in her a**.

Not much going on here, well maybe a little something. I think I ovulated right after AF. Does that make sense? Like CD 8 or 9 maybe 10. I don't know what to think of that. I don't know if that freaking pack did it or what. I'm a little baffled cause didn't get too much BD in..I mean why would I cause I'm not suppose to Ovulate until around CD 14 or 15. SICK!!!!

Other than that DH driving me freaking nuts. He goes from not wanting to do IUI to wanting to do it. I think he's halfway insane, don't u?? 

Anyways..kinda lazy so I think I'll copy most of this into my journal. :haha:


----------



## krystinab

here_we_r said:


> Hey girls. Just wanted to stop in and say hi to you ladies getting ready for IUI and the ones waiting on the witch, and the ones that want to put a foot in her a**.
> 
> Not much going on here, well maybe a little something. I think I ovulated right after AF. Does that make sense? Like CD 8 or 9 maybe 10. I don't know what to think of that. I don't know if that freaking pack did it or what. I'm a little baffled cause didn't get too much BD in..I mean why would I cause I'm not suppose to Ovulate until around CD 14 or 15. SICK!!!!
> 
> Other than that DH driving me freaking nuts. He goes from not wanting to do IUI to wanting to do it. I think he's halfway insane, don't u??
> 
> Anyways..kinda lazy so I think I'll copy most of this into my journal. :haha:

That pack could have changed things up...who knows...I think all men are like that...I think having a penis just makes them dumb...LOL


----------



## oneKnight

Yes, AF got me on CD31, or new cycle day 1. Dude, if we somehow missed it in last month's marathon there's not a snowball's chance in heck of me getting pg naturally! Ugh!
Of course she hit right as I was getting ready for work - I felt like a zombie for the first few hours of my shift. Finally feeling better tonight.

Had cops knocking on our door today, looking for a truck that looks like OH's.....
Oh, and my store got robbed last night - thankfully while I was off!


----------



## here_we_r

krystinab said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls. Just wanted to stop in and say hi to you ladies getting ready for IUI and the ones waiting on the witch, and the ones that want to put a foot in her a**.
> 
> Not much going on here, well maybe a little something. I think I ovulated right after AF. Does that make sense? Like CD 8 or 9 maybe 10. I don't know what to think of that. I don't know if that freaking pack did it or what. I'm a little baffled cause didn't get too much BD in..I mean why would I cause I'm not suppose to Ovulate until around CD 14 or 15. SICK!!!!
> 
> Other than that DH driving me freaking nuts. He goes from not wanting to do IUI to wanting to do it. I think he's halfway insane, don't u??
> 
> Anyways..kinda lazy so I think I'll copy most of this into my journal. :haha:
> 
> That pack could have changed things up...who knows...I think all men are like that...I think having a penis just makes them dumb...LOLClick to expand...

I'm believing that :rofl: Penis = dumb :rofl: So have they told you what meds you'll be taking. They will do a little education thing with you but I still ended up going to youtube to get a visual. :haha: The needles aren't so bad. Well I had to let DH do it but it was okay. The worst part is trying to do something with yourself in the 2WW cause you will be so anxious. I look forward to you getting started. :hugs:


----------



## krystinab

Here, yes my DR has sent me some links to look at....I know DH wont do it for me :( Going to have to WOman up and do it!

oneKnight, sorry to hear about your store. What type of store is it? Sucks the cops were at you door this monring. Also sucks AF got you. Hopefully you dont need assistance to get preggers...dont beat yourself up!

AFM, that bitch must be close becasue I am starting to PMS....my longest cycle is usually 41 days or so and I am at 36...so I am expecting her very soon!


----------



## oneKnight

Fast food, it's a mexican food place.
I've got half a mind to go on BC for a while. Just to force myself and OH to take a TTC break, and avoid cysts and pms for a while.
He's so sweet, always saying "I feel a baby in there" and stuff, and I sometimes just wanna yell SAVE IT FOR WHEN THERE REALLY IS A BABY IN THERE!! He doesn't understand.
I feel like I may as well resign myself to childlessness, and I'd sign up for a hysterectomy if I could afford it. But if I could afford that - I could afford fertility tests!!!! It's all hopeless.
Obviously, I'm in a pms funk today. The sleet and freezing rain didn't help either. :(


----------



## here_we_r

OneKnight :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Hey girls :hi:

I just wanted to see what you guys were up to. 

Kryst: how is your IUI cycle?

OneKnight: are you feeling better?


----------



## krystinab

here_we_r said:


> Hey girls :hi:
> 
> I just wanted to see what you guys were up to.
> 
> Kryst: how is your IUI cycle?
> 
> OneKnight: are you feeling better?

OMG today was my first appointment. The did BW which came back normal and a u/s which showed my lining was 5.4mm (light cycle). My left ovary looked great and I could see follicles my right side was hard to find but ...based on the HSG its all about the left!! I am so excited I start the injections tonight...75mg of follistim...I am hoping this is the one for me!


----------



## Chcltbnny

Hi Ladies, 

Was hoping that I can join this thread. I am patiently waiting for CD1. We are waiting for COBRA to kick in for me which will allow us to start preparing for IVF. So this month we are getting our bodies together. But also trying...I am super optimistic. 

But gosh I wish I can get started already!


----------



## here_we_r

krystinab said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls :hi:
> 
> I just wanted to see what you guys were up to.
> 
> Kryst: how is your IUI cycle?
> 
> OneKnight: are you feeling better?
> 
> OMG today was my first appointment. The did BW which came back normal and a u/s which showed my lining was 5.4mm (light cycle). My left ovary looked great and I could see follicles my right side was hard to find but ...based on the HSG its all about the left!! I am so excited I start the injections tonight...75mg of follistim...I am hoping this is the one for me!Click to expand...

How are the injections going Kryst. I'm so excited for you. I saw your siggy and totally agree that hoping this is your one and only successful IUI. Yay! Be sure to post follie size when you go for your ultrasound.



Chcltbnny said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Was hoping that I can join this thread. I am patiently waiting for CD1. We are waiting for COBRA to kick in for me which will allow us to start preparing for IVF. So this month we are getting our bodies together. But also trying...I am super optimistic.
> 
> But gosh I wish I can get started already!

Chcltbunny...Hi ya! Glad to joined here. The board has been kinda quiet but please check in and let us know what's going on with you. I see you've been through a lot. So will you start IVF this cycle?


----------



## krystinab

LADIES!! Whats going on with eveyone? Like Here said the board has been soooo quiet lately!

Here, girl I am a punk! Sean, my honey, gives me the shots...I see you are moving right along with this cycle. Your doing an IUI with your next one right?

Chcltbnny, welcome! What type of treatments have you done already? Will this be you first IUI?

AFM, the follistim shots are getting better. I've yet to adminster on myself but I am less anxious about getting the shot! My beedling has picked up a bit which my nurse said is completly fine. I was reading a thread where the ladies said their follies dissapeared...has anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## oneKnight

I'm doing OK.

The poopy hit the fan with my ex and his new "girlfriends" (yes, plural) and just, a big mess of stuff. He sucessfully trashed "our" house - I gave it to him in the divorce, but I was unable to get off of the mortgage before all this went down and now it looks like I'm stuck with it.

My sister is planning on moving in March and I'm planning on moving in April, after which my financial situation should improve greatly, and then I can deal with the whole ex/house/mortgage situation, and hopefully save up for some fertility testing.
Things should improve in the long run, but for now we're just waiting.


----------



## krystinab

Oneknight...goodness thats messy..what a jerk. I hope you can get everything sorted out so you can get on with making a baby! 

AFM, got my u/s this morning. I have 4 follies measuring 12, 13 and 2-14mm...the IUI could be as early as SUNDAY!! OMG its moving so fast!!

Whats up with everyone else!?!?


----------



## here_we_r

OneKnight as Kryst said that is a mess. WE should kick his butt. :haha: So are you moving to a different state or just another place there. Whatever you are doing I hope it suits you and makes your life headaches way better...especially TTC.

Kryst..Wow..you are close. Congrats. Remember the 2WW is crazy. Especially that 2nd week..it drags forever. Will you wait for your beta test or test early?

Not much with me. I don't know when I O so just looking for the witch in a few days. Looking forward to my springbreak trip. I need this relaxation time. Just wish the witch would have shown early so I could really party. But that's ok cause I'm going to drink and be merry.


----------



## krystinab

Here where are you going for spring break? Im so jelly!! All my vacation money went to the RE. I bet she's going to have a great vacation. LOL

Just got a call from my RE they are reducing my dosage to 37.5 for the next 2 days then trigger on Friday!! Whoop Whoop!


----------



## here_we_r

That's awesome. My RE won't trigger over 4 follies so sounds like your RE is the same way and that's why he's cutting down your dosage. I started with 75 and then had 8 follies all of substantial size to Ovulate. I had a choice of canceling the cycle or doing an apiration. I chose the aspiration which was so darn painful. So in essence they sucked out all follies on my left side. All I had was a valium pill they gave me. Ouch!!!!


----------



## krystinab

here_we_r said:


> That's awesome. My RE won't trigger over 4 follies so sounds like your RE is the same way and that's why he's cutting down your dosage. I started with 75 and then had 8 follies all of substantial size to Ovulate. I had a choice of canceling the cycle or doing an apiration. I chose the aspiration which was so darn painful. So in essence they sucked out all follies on my left side. All I had was a valium pill they gave me. Ouch!!!!

OMG thats crazy! I never heard of that! Goodness the things we go through while ttc...


----------



## Sizzles

krystinab said:


> Just got a call from my RE they are reducing my dosage to 37.5 for the next 2 days then trigger on Friday!! Whoop Whoop!

Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## here_we_r

PMA for today honey. Let me know how it goes. :dance:


----------



## krystinab

hey ladies so my follies still have a little ways to go...Im sooo close...will go back tomorrow to see how they are growing...whats up with everyone else??


----------



## oneKnight

Well, my ex's baby was born last Friday. They "invited" me to come see him tonight - more like roped me into it. I really don't tell him my feelings, so rather than spill my guts I just went. It wasn't all that bad. It's just a baby after all. Just a baby that's not mine. Sigh. But I'll live. My ex-mother in law/new grandma is still my mom and she just had to show off her new grandbaby. I don't feel like getting upset tonight, so I'm not thinking about it any more than necessary.


----------



## krystinab

Oneknight your a strong lady...I wouldn't be able to do it..how has ttc been treating you?

Ladies what's going on? This thread sort of just stopped?!?

I'm going in for betas Monday hopefully I will be reporting good news soon!


----------



## Sizzles

Yeah, I kinda stopped checking in as there was never any action on here.

So here's where I'm at:
Decided to leave the IVF for a few months after the initial meeting in Jan - too hideous and OH was left reeling! So we're just going au naturel for now! I've also started seeing a hypnotherapist to deal with my anxieties and general TTC feelings. I've had 3 sessions and felt much calmer after the first one; my usual LP emotions and tears were pretty non-existent last cycle. I'm now just past ov I think, though I seem to have OV'ed later than usual; CD16 today, usually OV CD13 and think I OV'ed CD14 or 15. Not due to see the hyno-lady again for another month, so we'll see if I can get through LP on my own with her relaxation techniques.


----------



## krystinab

Sizzles said:


> Yeah, I kinda stopped checking in as there was never any action on here.
> 
> So here's where I'm at:
> Decided to leave the IVF for a few months after the initial meeting in Jan - too hideous and OH was left reeling! So we're just going au naturel for now! I've also started seeing a hypnotherapist to deal with my anxieties and general TTC feelings. I've had 3 sessions and felt much calmer after the first one; my usual LP emotions and tears were pretty non-existent last cycle. I'm now just past ov I think, though I seem to have OV'ed later than usual; CD16 today, usually OV CD13 and think I OV'ed CD14 or 15. Not due to see the hyno-lady again for another month, so we'll see if I can get through LP on my own with her relaxation techniques.

Sizzle glad you posted. I miss chatting with you ladies.
Hypnotherapist would be a good idea for a lot of us TTCers! I know stress really plays a big part in not getting pregnant. Hopefully you're able to get a natural BFP...did you and DH bd? Did you ever get an IUI? It's been so long I forget.


----------



## Sizzles

No, I was never up for the IUI - don't think it was an option for us.
We did BD a few times around OV, so we stand as much chance (if not more) as we ever do.


----------



## here_we_r

Sorry girls. I've been taking breaks from here. The breaks help so much. After Springbreak I just told myself - to let it go pretty much. I'm already blessed so I'm going to live my life. Not to say that AF don't piss me off but therapy is really helping me cope with a lot of stuff. 

Oneknight: Yep..I agree with sizzles..you are a good one. There is no way I could have done that. My feelings and emotions show on my face anyway. No matter how I try to fake it..it shows everything.

Sizzles: Tell me about the hypnotherapist. What do they do differently than a regular therapist? Do you get hypnotized? Sounds cool and interesting.

Kryst: I came in time. Results today. :hugs: FX'd that you come back on here with news of a :bfp: I'm so excited for you. :dance:


----------



## Sizzles

here_we_r said:


> Sizzles: Tell me about the hypnotherapist. What do they do differently than a regular therapist? Do you get hypnotized? Sounds cool and interesting.

I don't know what a regular therapist does, so not sure I can comment on that! However, I can tell you what has happened when I've been to the hypnotherapist.
So the first session was an hour and a half (might even have been 2 hours) so she could take lots of details about me, OH, health, general situation, plus tell me about how she works. She also did a bit with me just on relaxing and having a mantra to repeat. The second session she'd asked me to bring along ideas for 'clutter' I needed to get rid of - from my past etc. So we revisited the previous week, then she took some notes on my mental clutter, explaining that we were going to get rid of it. You do this by 'giving permission' to your brain/body to get rid of it and I had to say something (in my head) 3 times so my brain knew I wasn't kidding! Any way, this whole session was about that and decluttering so I didn't focus on negativity. Then the third (and last) session I had, she asked me whether there was anything else I wanted to get rid of (like previous week), which I didn't. So she moved on to positive affirmations and healing and recorded a 27minute session of relaxation and positivity etc. for me to listen to at home. Oh, and deep breathing: apparently deep breathing is very good for you generally, as well as for relaxation, so you have to breath into your abdomen (I did this whilst driving the other day and OH asked me if I was ok as I was breathing funny! I didn't tell him, I just said I was fine, and breathed 'normally' again!). That's the gist of what I've experienced so far. She did say to me at the end of the session that I could maybe go 3 months now before seeing her again. This was based on the fact that she wanted me to forget all about ttc and felt that seeing her would hinder that. However, I said that after 3 years of ttc, even with her help (and it really has helped!) I didn't feel ttc would even be out of my mind completely (especially when it comes to dtd and timings etc.) so we agreed to leave it 6 weeks and I'm just over half way through.
She basically tailors 6 sessions around the Fertile Body Method - it has it's own website which you might be interested to look at:

https://www.thefertilebody.com/ 

She explained to me that our brains enormously effect the rest of our bodies and if we think a particular thing in relation to our bodies, it can often make it happen - a bit like a selffulfilling prophecy. So for example, when she dug a bit deeper and asked how I felt about my womb etc. I explained that sometimes I joke to hubby that 'I'm barren'; hypno lady said that this tells your brain that this is the case which directly affects fertility. So instead, I have to visualise my womb as a welcoming place and use positive keywords like 'warm' (my acupuncturist had said I had a 'cold uterus'!) 'cosy', 'inviting' etc. as I say my affirmation in my head.
I don't know. Some of it sounds a little too airy fairy for my liking. But I will say that I felt better after session 1 and since then have felt generally calmer and more rational about things. I still really want a baby - sooner rather than later - but am happier and more comfortable trying naturally for a while longer. And as she put it, the IVF is there as 'insurance' as and when we need it. I try not to think about this as it makes me think it suggests negativity to even contemplate it, but I suspect in 2 or 3 months, if we're still not pg, we'll probably go down that route again.


----------



## here_we_r

Sizzles..that sounds interesting. I'm going to check out this link you posted. I know since I've been going to therapy that I feel so much better mentally. The TTC is not so prevalent in my mind all the time. I know what helps a great deal is not coming on her so much. Actually I'm really just counting my blessings.

I'm so thrilled that you are comfortable where you are right now. I hope and pray you get your natural bfp and healthy baby.


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi! Is it too late for me to ease in on this thread? I sure hope not because this thread has truly struck a chord within me. A chord of hope...

I have seen many a group progress on from LTTC to treatment to bfps to pregnancy...motherhood and so forth. Doesn't matter here or in real life...I have been left behind. And although I am very happy for my family and friends I still feel the ...disappointment. Anyhow glad to find others who understand.


We've been ttc since late summer 2010. That year I had a myomectomy to remove a fibroid the size of an orange out of my uterus. I'd never been pregnant but was told I still could conceive after that surgery. A year and some odd months later DH and went the FS route after testing and scans it seemed everything we OKAY with me except I needed to lose at least 25 lbs and low vit D before the 'RE would do IuI. Dh wasn't so lucky. After 2 SAs dh was diagnosed with abnormal sperm. He had low everything except volume. His DR was very doubtful and nonchalant. So we left for me to loose weight and DH to get his count up. That was over a year ago. I still haven't reached goal which went from 25 to 50 lbs thanks to depression aka my lack of self control over all this. Dh has been in some sort of denial on and off Fert vits...sometimes living healthy sometimes not..complaining the entire way through.

I started to believe he didn't want a child even though he insisted otherwise but now I think he was living in his own depression about his diagnosis. Now we're in counseling but not giving up.

So...do I belong here ladies? Lol

I think so.

:flower:


----------



## here_we_r

Of course you do. I'm sorry to hear about all your trials...but hey..keep it movn' honey.

We are all in a different place now I think. We've not been as active as we have been on this thread due to needing a break mostly. It just gets hard as I'm sure you know. Glad to have you here. Hopefully the ladies will drag back in and get it started. Hoping for the best for you regal :hugs:


----------



## Sizzles

Hi there Regalpeas! Sorry to hear of your ttc issues - they are many and varied in this ttc 'game' (I thought games were supposed to be fun!) My 'issues' are that there _are_ no issues, which is frustrating in itself.
As Here says, things have been a bit quiet on here in recent months, but hopefully things will pick up again.


----------



## Regalpeas

Thanks for the warm welcome and kind words, Ladies! I don't post as often as I could myself so I can appreciate a thread that doesn't move quickly.

Here, I totally understand. I've had many breaks myself. It is good for maintaining sanity.

Sizzles, sorry that there are no answers. I think that is the hardest part not knowing. Hang in there. Praying for better days ahead for all of us.

:dust:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello ladies, could I jump in here too? 

I have been TTC for over 4 years now with one failed IVF cycle. 
I have had all the tests done and DH's has had two SA which are both fine so we are now in the unexplained category. 
During our IVF treatment I found out my AMH was 10pmol/L and then 7.6pmol/L. So it dropped a good bit within a year but was told it made no difference. 
I know my AMH level is not as low as some but still in the low bracket and somehow I am wondering if this is the cause of our infertility. 
At our review apt after our failed cycle I was told my eggs were old. I was a poor responder to the treatment as they only got two eggs, both fertilised but both were only 4 cell on 3 day transfer. I was basically told that one of them would never have resulted in a pregnancy. 

After treatment I just put my mind into training for my first marathon. 
That in itself was rough on the mind but I completed at the weekend and I am now ready to get back into TTC. 
Unfortunately, a miracle is our only option as we have no means of funds for another round of IVF. 

So basically, I do feel left behind in everyway including going through treatment again. 
I do visit a Reiki practitioner which I think has helped with my positivity on the whole TTC issue.


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Irish eyes! Welcome! Sorry you have been through so much but hang in there praying your miracle arrives soon. :hugs:

Do you do accupuncture? Have you had your tubes cleared?


----------



## Sib4Owen

Hi Everyone! It's my first time posting to this thread. Having a rough couple of days and really need to purge some stuff. My husband and I have been trying for #2 for 3 years. I have had a miscarriage every December since 2010. I have had a work up with an RE and was diagnosed with MTHFR factor and diminished ovarian reserve. (I'm 35) My FSH was 10.9 and AMH was 1.54. We decided not to do IUI or IVF (too expensive) and I have been using supplements and recently started acupuncture (first session was 3 days ago). I have 2 best friends that are now 3 months pregnant and are posting ultrasound pics which look exactly like the ultrasound pic of the baby I lost in Dec 2010. I feel so guilty to be so sad about their happiness and that I can't really talk to them about it. Thank goodness they are across the country from me! I know that sounds horrible and so, so selfish and I hate that! I'm just terrified I will never get to experience being pregnant again, holding my new born again, all that stuff that drives you crazy when you're in the moment. The other is that when I try to talk to friends or family, all I get is to be thankful for my son. Well of course I am VERY grateful I have him, he is the light of my life! I love him dearly, but that does not diminish my need for another. 

Well thank you all for "listening". I really needed to get all of this out. Good luck to you all! Here's hoping for lots of good news this year!


----------



## Family1st

hello Ladies, Hope you dont mind if I join.

Ive been ttc #1 for over 3 years now.:cry: I try to stay positive but its so hard especially when everyone around you (friends, family) all have children partys babyshowers omg its so stressful. Im embarrased to say that I am so jealous and I dont wanna be that person. I rather hide out and not see anyone then attend another kids party. :nope: 

I just started fertility treatments for unexplained in Jan. My RE put me on 50mg clomid for 4 monitored cycles, I do ovulate on my own and I have normal cycles. I have one cycle left because I took a break this month I couldnt handle more pills. Everything on my side and oh is good/ normal. I plan on doing my first iui next cycle if no bfp happens. Im currently on cd9 waiting to O. I just started doing acupuncture yesterday it was nice and im going to continue to do that for a few mths in hopes of conceiving soon. Ive heard so many bfp with acupuncture so Im hoping it works. Im also starting a new diet only organic foods and no wheat. I take prenatal vit and folic acid daily. I pray this is my year.

thank for taking the time out to read my post,Good luck to all you ladies, its a long road for us. :hugs:


----------



## Sib4Owen

Good Luck Family1st! I'm right there with you! Feeling jealous, guilty, selfish...all of it. I know it's normal, but that doesn't make it any easier. I just started acupuncture too! Had my first session last Tuesday and go back again on Thursday. Keep me posted on how it's going for you. Where did they put the needles? For me, she put them across my abdomen (ovary to ovary), between my eyebrows, top of my head and a few down each leg and near my ankles. She isn't doing anything to help me conceive yet since I just miscarried (probably chemical pregnancy) in January. She said I need to let my body rest and heal, so for the next 2 months, no trying (but I'm not preventing so we'll see). Good luck to you! 

BTW, I'm sure he has been, but I didn't see anything about your DH in your post, has he been tested?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Thanks Regalpeas, I don't do accuputure simply because it's expensive. I have done Reflexology and Reiki. I do get a lot from Reiki though. I would love to look more into Chinese Herbal Medicine. Would you recommend accupuncture?

I had a HSG over two years ago and it came back fine and was referred straight to IVF. I did mention about Clomid and a Lap and Dye test but was basically told that since I ovulate Clomid was not an option as it could reverse my fertility. I was also told that a lap and dye test was not necessary and could cause more problems that it's worth. 

Family1st, I feel the same too and it just natural. We have just welcome a new niece into the family this week and it's made me so jealous. If I told DH he doesn't understand and I don't think anyone else who has not been in our situation even if they say they do.


----------



## Regalpeas

Post error


----------



## Regalpeas

Sib4Owen said:


> Hi Everyone! It's my first time posting to this thread. Having a rough couple of days and really need to purge some stuff. My husband and I have been trying for #2 for 3 years. I have had a miscarriage every December since 2010. I have had a work up with an RE and was diagnosed with MTHFR factor and diminished ovarian reserve. (I'm 35) My FSH was 10.9 and AMH was 1.54. We decided not to do IUI or IVF (too expensive) and I have been using supplements and recently started acupuncture (first session was 3 days ago). I have 2 best friends that are now 3 months pregnant and are posting ultrasound pics which look exactly like the ultrasound pic of the baby I lost in Dec 2010. I feel so guilty to be so sad about their happiness and that I can't really talk to them about it. Thank goodness they are across the country from me! I know that sounds horrible and so, so selfish and I hate that! I'm just terrified I will never get to experience being pregnant again, holding my new born again, all that stuff that drives you crazy when you're in the moment. The other is that when I try to talk to friends or family, all I get is to be thankful for my son. Well of course I am VERY grateful I have him, he is the light of my life! I love him dearly, but that does not diminish my need for another.
> 
> Well thank you all for "listening". I really needed to get all of this out. Good luck to you all! Here's hoping for lots of good news this year!

Welcome Sib! I am sorry for your struggles. Wouldnt wish infertility on my worst enemy. Often the pain is unbearable but there is hope for us. Praying acupuncture works for you! Best wishes :hugs:



Family1st said:


> hello Ladies, Hope you dont mind if I join.
> 
> Ive been ttc #1 for over 3 years now.:cry: I try to stay positive but its so hard especially when everyone around you (friends, family) all have children partys babyshowers omg its so stressful. Im embarrased to say that I am so jealous and I dont wanna be that person. I rather hide out and not see anyone then attend another kids party. :nope:
> 
> I just started fertility treatments for unexplained in Jan. My RE put me on 50mg clomid for 4 monitored cycles, I do ovulate on my own and I have normal cycles. I have one cycle left because I took a break this month I couldnt handle more pills. Everything on my side and oh is good/ normal. I plan on doing my first iui next cycle if no bfp happens. Im currently on cd9 waiting to O. I just started doing acupuncture yesterday it was nice and im going to continue to do that for a few mths in hopes of conceiving soon. Ive heard so many bfp with acupuncture so Im hoping it works. Im also starting a new diet only organic foods and no wheat. I take prenatal vit and folic acid daily. I pray this is my year.
> 
> thank for taking the time out to read my post,Good luck to all you ladies, its a long road for us. :hugs:

Welcome Family1st! Sorry for all your going through. Hope you get your bfp this go round! Hope it is all our years. :)



Irish_eyes said:


> Thanks Regalpeas, I don't do accuputure simply because it's expensive. I have done Reflexology and Reiki. I do get a lot from Reiki though. I would love to look more into Chinese Herbal Medicine. Would you recommend accupuncture?
> 
> I had a HSG over two years ago and it came back fine and was referred straight to IVF. I did mention about Clomid and a Lap and Dye test but was basically told that since I ovulate Clomid was not an option as it could reverse my fertility. I was also told that a lap and dye test was not necessary and could cause more problems that it's worth.

:hi: Irisheyes! For the life of me I can not understand why the REs would send a couple with unexplained straight to IVF w/o trying IUI first unless the prices are similar.

Have you sought a second opinion?

I have not done acupuncture yet, but it is all the rave these days.
Sometimes eastern medicine has the answers that modern medicine can't give. I've known a few people here that have had it and one person in real life. All have gotten pregnant. The price does seem steep. 

What is reflexology? How does a session go?


----------



## S_Dowd

Hello ladies! Mind if I join?

My name is Sara and my husband and I have been TTC #1 for just over 2 years. I have a fear of doctors, so I have avoided any serious testing. My wonderful nurse practitioner just discovered that I have extremely low progesterone, so she is trying to regulate my hormones. She thinks this is why I'm not getting pregnant. Well, so far they are making me have 21 day cycles twice in a row, so she's tweaking the amount I take and it's frustrating, and I don't even think I'm ovulating, anymore. (I was ovulating, just very late in my cycle). I've had to go to 2 kid birthday parties this month, which is always difficult.

I'm just so tired of waiting. It feels like half my newsfeed on Facebook is women who either just had babies, or are pregnant right now. I'm so happy for them, but just wonder when is it going to be my turn? What if I live my whole life and never have a child? I'm a homemaker, and all I've ever wanted is to be a stay at home mom. I have no desire to work outside of the home. I love staying home... I just wish I had little people to take care of, too.

Sorry for the vent... no one understands how hard it is, unless you're going through it. I hope every single one of you gets a sweet little baby, soon!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hi Ladies. Some of you may know me (I haven't read through the whole 80 pages to see who all is on here), but most of you probably don't. DH and I have been ttc for 3 years come June. In that 3 years, I've been pregnant 6 times, but mc'd each time. My known issues are: PCOS, Hashimotos, MTHFR mutations (homo c677t), age (38 in August though my egg reserve seems good so far), septum, and progesterone deficiency. DH's issues are only MTHFR (compound heterozygous).

I've had an HSG (tubes clear), 2 MRIs, Septum removal surgery (left scarring or a fold), several u/s, and more blood tests then I care to remember. I've changed my lifestyle completely, lost 105 pounds, gotten my PCOS and Hashimotos under control, addressed my MTHFR mutations (no folic acid for this girl!), and have become a close and personal friend to needles of all sorts (*sigh*).

My drs have been a real let down in this journey. My first OB refused to test progesterone during my first pregnancy. She also found the septum, but instead of giving me balanced information about it, told me only that it was nothing and normal and wouldn't cause any issues. After my 2nd miscarriage I started seeing an RE, but I've had to be the one pushing for tests and doing the research. When I had my septum removal done, they refused to do any kind of tests after to make sure that everything was fine after the surgery. They told me that I'd be "so pleased, we got everything and you'll be pregnant in no time!". I thought I covered my bases by insisting on an u/s to check my lining, but no, not all u/s's are created equal. :grr: 

It wasn't until my 2nd miscarriage after the surgery (6th overall) that I insisted on a blood flow doppler u/s (to check blood flow to my lining during my LP) and found out that the septum story wasn't over and that I had either scarring or a fold that had resulted from the surgery. In addition to that, my 6th miscarriage showed that even on progesterone suppositories, I was progesterone deficient (my numbers dropped way too fast for even a miscarriage to have caused the drop), but I had to push to find that out as all my RE would say at first was to "keep trying"... 6 miscarriages lady! There is SOMETHING wrong that we aren't addressing! Anyway, that was just about the first thing out of her mouth at the meeting that I demanded.

So yeah, a lot of frustration and bitterness here. I've been left behind by nearly all of my friends, even those in recurrent pregnancy loss forums, and it just sucks to always be the cheerleader and never the one being cheered for.

Currently we are on hold with ttc while we wait for the procedure to have the scarring/fold removed. After that is done, I will be demanding another MRI to make sure that this time my uterus lining is free and clear, smooth and ready to go. I never got the doppler blood flow u/s that I wanted (Kaiser sucks basically), so in June (cycle after the hysteroscopy), I'll be finding an outside source to do the u/s as well. HOPEFULLY, we'll be able to be back to ttc in July.

Some of the changes that I've made in this journey: No cheap synthetic vitamins for me (folic acid, I'm looking at you!) - I make sure that my prenatal and all additional supplements that I take contain methylfolate (bio active or broken down form of folate), methylcobalamin (bio active B12), and P5P (bio active B6). I'm also very careful with the forms of Vitamin D and CoQ10 that I take to make sure they are the best, easiest form for my body to use. 

Dietary-wise, I've cut processed sugar, simple carbs, gluten, and most dairy from my life. I also try to avoid most processed foods since so many processed foods include folic acid, hidden sugars, or gluten. We cook or bake most of our stuff by hand so that we know what goes into them.

Anyway, that's a long enough intro. :haha: I'm sorry that any of us have to be here. It's a long hard journey for us and that just sucks. Hopefully all of us get our sticky bfp's this year :flower:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Regalpeas said:


> :hi: Irisheyes! For the life of me I can not understand why the REs would send a couple with unexplained straight to IVF w/o trying IUI first unless the prices are similar.
> 
> Have you sought a second opinion?
> 
> I have not done acupuncture yet, but it is all the rave these days.
> Sometimes eastern medicine has the answers that modern medicine can't give. I've known a few people here that have had it and one person in real life. All have gotten pregnant. The price does seem steep.
> 
> What is reflexology? How does a session go?

Hi Regalpeas, I don't understand it either but I think the system here in Northern Ireland is totally different to the US. After our first appointment for IVF, DH and I booked a private appointment to see if we could get a second opinion or do something else in the wait for IVF. When we got to the appointment the dr thought we were just there to fast track the paperwork for IVF. It was this dr that said that she would not recommend Clomid or a lap and dye test. So I am not sure where else to turn to if this is what I get from a private appointment. Also, my DH moaned and groaned about having to pay for it and it took a lot for me to talk him into it. 

Honestly, we are not well off financially as DH's job is seasonal and we spend most of our time saving for the months he doesn't work. And this year he had to go self employed and for some reason his work is slow starting this year so paying for a second opinion is not an option at this point unfortunately. 

I have also heard good stuff about accupuncture and CHM too and would love to look into it but again it is the costs. Reflexology is the feet, certain points in your feet relate to areas in your body. You lie on your back and just relax while the reflexologist rubs points in you feet. It's not like getting a foot rub though. :haha: I had a good few sessions before my IVF cycle and although they are relaxing they obviously did not work for IVF. Since then I have been going to a Reiki practioner which I find more relaxing and I get more out of it.


----------



## oneKnight

Today (er, yesterday, the 14th) was my birthday - I'm 27. My fiance and I tied the knot! We eloped preacher's office style (which is what I always wanted to do) :) My hubs only has to remember one day this way lol and it was a great birthday present!!
I also got AF and had to work, but oh well. My Meloxicam did the trick and pms was minimal.
We are in the process of painting a house and moving into it by the end of the month, but I took today off of painting work and just chilled with my hubby and neighbor :)


----------



## Family1st

Sib4Owen- thx u so much. sorry about your miscarriage :hugs:
she put them in those exact places with an additional between my breast lol. 

it was weird and relaxing my next session is on sat. The only thing I didnt like is the lack of privacy because your not in your own room, its a big room filled with other people. I been looking for a new one thou but I will continue to do it no matter what. Hopefully I will be less stressed. 

DH has gotten all test done and he is A ok. sa was perfect.

Irish_eyes- thank you, and yes they will not understand. i have to welcome the first nephew on his side very soon in July and Im dreading that day. Im so jelly :(
Hope we all get our bfp soon.

Regalpeas- thanks for the welcome! and yes hopefully this will be all our year and I look forward to going through this jouney with all you lovely ladies. Good Luck to all of us on this struggle.


----------



## Sizzles

oneKnight said:


> Today (er, yesterday, the 14th) was my birthday - I'm 27. My fiance and I tied the knot! We eloped preacher's office style (which is what I always wanted to do) :) My hubs only has to remember one day this way lol and it was a great birthday present!!
> I also got AF and had to work, but oh well. My Meloxicam did the trick and pms was minimal.
> We are in the process of painting a house and moving into it by the end of the month, but I took today off of painting work and just chilled with my hubby and neighbor :)

WOW! Congratulations!


----------



## Regalpeas

Welcome* S_DOWD* and *Dodger*!

Also congrats* Dodger* on your 100+ lb lost. That is awesome. I can only hope to get where you are food wise. My goals is to be 75-80% self made/ non processed foods if not higher. Right now I have to knock the edge off my weight issues before I begin to merge more restrictive (yet free :>) lifestyle into my plan of action.

To both of you ladies hang in there! LTTC is not for the faint of heart. :hugs: But one thing I can say about all of us is that we're rolling with the punches and hanging out half past despair! The spirit of perseverance lives in all of us. I just know we'll all be mothers. Hopefully sooner than later!

Also *Dodger* this quote of yours


> and it just sucks to always be the cheerleader and never the one being cheered for.

 almost had me :cry:

It is so true. I'll leave it at that.


*OneKnight* :wedding: Congrats on your marriage! Wonderful!

I hope everyone else is doing well.:flower:


----------



## Regalpeas

I totally understand!:thumbup: Treatment and fertility visits are not cheap. I'm praying the natural holistic approach works for you and all of us who try. :hugs: 

Reflexology sounds very interesting. The first thing I thought was a foot massage but you say it is not like that. Foot massages in themselves are very relaxing.:cloud9:

I'm also considering fertility yoga and some holistic books while I lose weight for treatment. What I like about the holistic approach is it addresses the total you and not just fertility alone. :flower:



Irish_eyes said:


> Hi Regalpeas, I don't understand it either but I think the system here in Northern Ireland is totally different to the US. After our first appointment for IVF, DH and I booked a private appointment to see if we could get a second opinion or do something else in the wait for IVF. When we got to the appointment the dr thought we were just there to fast track the paperwork for IVF. It was this dr that said that she would not recommend Clomid or a lap and dye test. So I am not sure where else to turn to if this is what I get from a private appointment. Also, my DH moaned and groaned about having to pay for it and it took a lot for me to talk him into it.
> 
> Honestly, we are not well off financially as DH's job is seasonal and we spend most of our time saving for the months he doesn't work. And this year he had to go self employed and for some reason his work is slow starting this year so paying for a second opinion is not an option at this point unfortunately.
> 
> I have also heard good stuff about acupuncture and CHM too and would love to look into it but again it is the costs. Reflexology is the feet, certain points in your feet relate to areas in your body. You lie on your back and just relax while the reflexologist rubs points in you feet. It's not like getting a foot rub though. :haha: I had a good few sessions before my IVF cycle and although they are relaxing they obviously did not work for IVF. Since then I have been going to a Reiki practioner which I find more relaxing and I get more out of it.


----------



## Sib4Owen

Hi everyone! Just need to vent for a minute. Just found out that a 3rd friend is pregnant! They are all due within a week of each other in October. I don't live near them, so I won't see them in person, but Facebook can be a blessing and a curse. In this instance, it's a curse! I can't really talk to DH because he is a fixer and this is not something he can fix, so he doesn't really get it. My best friend has to tired of hearing me talk (she says she's not, but even I am tired of hearing myself, so surely she is). I didn't know where else to turn to let it out...so thankful I found this site! It's nice to talk to people who understand! Trying to remain positive, but man, it's like getting slapped in the face every time I see a post from them! This is the pits!

Thanks for allowing me to vent!


----------



## Regalpeas

Sib it is hard but you'll make it. At one point there were pregnancies in my life everywhere. It was so devastating. My dh is the same way except his is laced with denial.

I say step away from fb for awhile if you have to. You deserve a peace of mind. It is hard to explain that you are both happy and hurt of the news around you. Hoping it gets better! Hoping for your bfp soon! :) me too shoot! lol

:hugs:


----------



## Sizzles

Where is everyone...?


----------



## Sib4Owen

I'm here! :) I have a bit of an update...I went to an infertility seminar (they were giving away an IVF treatment. I didn't win:( ) and I think I found a great doc. They did give one heck of a sales pitch, but the things they had to say were so interesting. They seem like a really great practice, embracing both Eastern and Western medicine. They talked about different treatments besides IVF and it felt like they were talking right to me, actually describing my problems and how to "fix" it. I am super excited about my appointment at the end of the month! Here's hoping it goes as well as I think it will!!!! 

Any updates from anyone else?


----------



## oneKnight

Been busy moving!! No real news on the fertility front. Had more CM than usual this cycle and we took advantage, but who knows.
Went and saw my 5wk old (preemie) nephew today for about an hour, and actually enjoyed it. It was neat to hold him! He was due on the 11th, but he's near-enough to term to be like a fairly normal small baby, except that he's already been here over a month!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm sorry I've been so quiet. I just got back from vacation and am currently trying to kick an unpleasant head cold. 

@OneKnight - I'm soooo behind, but happy very belated B-day! Congrats on tying the knot! :) How have your first couple of weeks of married life been?

It can be so tough (and yet so needed too!) to visit with new nieces and nephews. I'm glad you enjoyed your time with him! I saw my 8 month old niece several times during my vacation and it was a double edged sword for both myself and my husband. On one hand, it was great to see her. She's so cute and fun to hold/play with! On the other hand, she's the same age as our first should have been, so it's a tangible reminder of what we lost.

@Regalpeas - Thank you! :) It feels great to be where I am weight wise and be able to maintain it and continue to lose a bit here and there! :) Being gluten free and processed sugar free and eating as little processed food as possible can be challenging at times (I really just had to let go a bit on my vacation), but it's been so rewarding as well. I've found some great recipes that I LOVE so I don't feel like I'm "dieting" or restricting myself ya know? I highly recommend www.glutenfreefix.com and www.edibleharmony.com as two wonderful sources of great recipes!

Sib4Owen - Facebook truly is both a blessing and a curse. I love being able to keep in touch with friends no matter how far away they are, but the pregnancy announcements are very painfun. I've lost count of how many friends and family members have gotten pregnant while we've been trying and losing LO's. I'm pretty sure that everyone else in the world is pregnant except me!! lol 

Sounds like a great update!! Keep us posted on your appointment!! :)

Sizzles - I've been out of the country for the past couple of weeks. My husband is Dutch and his whole family lives in the Netherlands (he lived there too until he came to the USA to marry me. lol), so we were there visiting. :) 

AFM - Not too much going on atm. I had my pre-op appointment yesterday for my in office surgery next week. Feels good to know that surgery is so close and that we are getting closer and closer to maybe being able to try again soon. 

In non-ttc news, I've been sick the past several days, and had to fly home from Europe with a head cold. That was the most excruciating flight ever! I'm glad to be home and now am trying to kick this cold before the surgery next week.


----------



## Sib4Owen

@dodger - Glad you had a nice vacation and enjoyed your niece. We will all be thinking of you next week! Keep us posted on how you're doing.


----------



## oneKnight

I'm cookin up a HUGE cyst on my left ovary, tender to the touch on the outside!!! I was gonna get new glasses, but maybe I'll start BC my next cycle. I'm soooooo tired of this cyst crap!!


----------



## Sizzles

Thanks for the updates ladies! :flower:



Sib4Owen said:


> I'm here! :) I have a bit of an update...I went to an infertility seminar (they were giving away an IVF treatment. I didn't win:( ) and I think I found a great doc. They did give one heck of a sales pitch, but the things they had to say were so interesting. They seem like a really great practice, embracing both Eastern and Western medicine. They talked about different treatments besides IVF and it felt like they were talking right to me, actually describing my problems and how to "fix" it. I am super excited about my appointment at the end of the month! Here's hoping it goes as well as I think it will!!!!

Ooh, good luck for your appointment! It's always great when you feel you're actually making progress with this ttc lark, rather than just treading water.



oneKnight said:


> Been busy moving!! No real news on the fertility front. Had more CM than usual this cycle and we took advantage, but who knows.
> Went and saw my 5wk old (preemie) nephew today for about an hour, and actually enjoyed it. It was neat to hold him! He was due on the 11th, but he's near-enough to term to be like a fairly normal small baby, except that he's already been here over a month!!

Congrats on your nephew (not sure if we knew this before and therefore if I've already congratulated you!) Well done for coping really well with the situation.



dodgercpkl said:


> I'm sorry I've been so quiet. I just got back from vacation and am currently trying to kick an unpleasant head cold.
> 
> @OneKnight - I'm soooo behind, but happy very belated B-day! Congrats on tying the knot! :) How have your first couple of weeks of married life been?
> 
> It can be so tough (and yet so needed too!) to visit with new nieces and nephews. I'm glad you enjoyed your time with him! I saw my 8 month old niece several times during my vacation and it was a double edged sword for both myself and my husband. On one hand, it was great to see her. She's so cute and fun to hold/play with! On the other hand, she's the same age as our first should have been, so it's a tangible reminder of what we lost.
> 
> @Regalpeas - Thank you! :) It feels great to be where I am weight wise and be able to maintain it and continue to lose a bit here and there! :) Being gluten free and processed sugar free and eating as little processed food as possible can be challenging at times (I really just had to let go a bit on my vacation), but it's been so rewarding as well. I've found some great recipes that I LOVE so I don't feel like I'm "dieting" or restricting myself ya know? I highly recommend www.glutenfreefix.com and www.edibleharmony.com as two wonderful sources of great recipes!
> 
> Sib4Owen - Facebook truly is both a blessing and a curse. I love being able to keep in touch with friends no matter how far away they are, but the pregnancy announcements are very painfun. I've lost count of how many friends and family members have gotten pregnant while we've been trying and losing LO's. I'm pretty sure that everyone else in the world is pregnant except me!! lol
> 
> Sounds like a great update!! Keep us posted on your appointment!! :)
> 
> Sizzles - I've been out of the country for the past couple of weeks. My husband is Dutch and his whole family lives in the Netherlands (he lived there too until he came to the USA to marry me. lol), so we were there visiting. :)
> 
> AFM - Not too much going on atm. I had my pre-op appointment yesterday for my in office surgery next week. Feels good to know that surgery is so close and that we are getting closer and closer to maybe being able to try again soon.
> 
> In non-ttc news, I've been sick the past several days, and had to fly home from Europe with a head cold. That was the most excruciating flight ever! I'm glad to be home and now am trying to kick this cold before the surgery next week.

I too have a stinker of a cold at the mo - or rather, I'm over the worst of it, but my lie-in this morning was curtailed as I just felt the need to 'clear' my nose and chest... lovely!
Good luck for surgery!

AFM, no real news to report to be honest. AF is imminent (I did test this morning, as I'm 15dpo and I have several ICs which expire in December, so I thought 'what the hell' even though there was every suggestion that af was on it's way. Needless to say: bfn!) and it looks like we're out, but we didn't try very hard this month; we decided to 'ease off' a bit for a month, given that a bfp would result in a baby a little too close to Christmas/new year for our liking. However, we had a chat a couple of days ago and decided to go for it over these next couple of months, perhaps have a holiday around August time, then go with the IVF. OH's not happy it's come to this (I'm not exactly ecstatic either!) but he's resigned to it, so that's where we are. I am, of course, still hoping and praying for a natural BFP in the meantime, but after 3 years and 1 month of trying, it's not terribly likely.


----------



## oneKnight

Ok, on the 3rd-4th I swore a huge cyst burst was impending, by the 7th it seeme like it had disappeared without the usual excruxiating pain. Weird. All of a sudden I feel strangely optimistic for this cycle. My BBs are sore, which is normal, so no other real symptoms. I'm 12dpo, which is good, last cycle was short and AF hit on 12dpo, so every day past is always...."encouraging" I guess you could say. My cycles don't vary much, but I do tend to have short LPs so when I notice them being longer, I like it. I haven't had the urge to POAS in several months, but I'm really tempted right now. Surely I can wait 2 days to see if AF hits by 14dpo? Right? Haha


----------



## oneKnight

The witch got me!

I had a strange dream about breastfeeding last night. It was cool, but a little strange too coz I was living with my sister lol and her baby was still the same age and mine was slightly older.


----------



## krystinab

hey ladies! just wanted to stop by and say hey! Have there been any BFP?!??!


----------



## here_we_r

krystinab said:


> hey ladies! just wanted to stop by and say hey! Have there been any BFP?!??!

Hi Krystin: I haven't checked in on this board in a bit. The distance really helped. I've been looking for an update for you. 

I did get my positive a couple of days ago. Over two years and my time is finally here. I definitely won't be posting on here now too much because of the reason I created this board. But wanted to see how you have been and to see an update from you. The last I saw was the results of your IUI. I hope you've been well. :hugs:


----------



## krystinab

here_we_r said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! just wanted to stop by and say hey! Have there been any BFP?!??!
> 
> Hi Krystin: I haven't checked in on this board in a bit. The distance really helped. I've been looking for an update for you.
> 
> I did get my positive a couple of days ago. Over two years and my time is finally here. I definitely won't be posting on here now too much because of the reason I created this board. But wanted to see how you have been and to see an update from you. The last I saw was the results of your IUI. I hope you've been well. :hugs:Click to expand...

Here I am soooo happy for you! You give me inspritation...I hit the 2 year mark last month....I pray you have a happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## Sizzles

krystinab said:


> hey ladies! just wanted to stop by and say hey! Have there been any BFP?!??!

Not from me I'm afraid.



here_we_r said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! just wanted to stop by and say hey! Have there been any BFP?!??!
> 
> Hi Krystin: I haven't checked in on this board in a bit. The distance really helped. I've been looking for an update for you.
> 
> I did get my positive a couple of days ago. Over two years and my time is finally here. I definitely won't be posting on here now too much because of the reason I created this board. But wanted to see how you have been and to see an update from you. The last I saw was the results of your IUI. I hope you've been well. :hugs:Click to expand...

WOW! Amazing news. Congratulations!


----------



## prayers12

here_we_r said:


> This thread is for anyone who is LTTTC and feel left behind. This was inspired and dedicated to a few of my journal friends who are still in this hard cruel game of TTC.
> 
> EVERYONE LTTTC is Welcome!

Next month is when it's going to start really getting hard on me. All of my friends are pregnant and will start having babies next month. From June to December, I know someone having a baby....... everyone but me. :cry: After trying for two years, I just want to give up and just accept that it's never going to happen for me. I feel like a failer. :nope: I feel that I have let my husband done because we seem to do everything right and nothing happening for us. So why do I even bother at this point????? 
I hate going to gender reveal parties and then baby showers. Lately, I have been coming up with excuses to not go.

RegalPeas I'm glad that you have a positive attitude. Thank you.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I know I haven't been around much either but I just have to comment on gender reveals. ... they are getting freaking out of hand! !!


----------



## Ahanabenson

Dh and I have been ttc for seven years now... This year we finally decided to seek medical help... we're in the process of the many tests to determine why we're not getting prego.

I have 3 other sisters who are married and all very fertile. A SIL who just gave birth 6 months ago... and my mother who cannot understand why I'm having such a hard time when she herself is very fertile... 

..... my little sister is due to go into labor next weekend/or any day now. I'm excited for her because this will be her first vaginal birth (her 1st was via c-section). But, I can't help but feel really left behind when all my best ladies are popping babies left to right...


----------



## Regalpeas

Prayers my PMA waxes and wanes.:wacko: I want it to be 100%. I don't want this taking over me but some days are harder than other. Thanks for your support. :)

Ahana and everyone hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## BjergKriger

I know I haven't been on here for a while, but I'm thinking about all of you. We tried for over two years and I'd lost a lot of faith in myself and became pretty sad about what I was doing wrong. It's probably also why I'm pretty sensitive about even letting people know--I know how difficult it is and how much it hurts to see everyone else around you sharing their joy and not being too concerned about how everyone else around them may be taking it.

Just know that you are all wonderful people and moms in some way...


----------



## oneKnight

I'm going to see Dr Miller tomorrow, first apt of the day 9:00am. I'm excited about going to the gynecologist! How weird is that?
Maybe finally get the ball rolling!
I even shaved for the event


----------



## Sizzles

Lots of luck OneKnight!


----------



## oneKnight

So I'm supposed to call when I start my next period to schedule a HSG. I think I can come up with cash for the radiology part ($540) which will save a lot of money, but they will bill me $300 more for the Dr's costs. I also got a cup for dear hubbs - he hates that LOL but he'll do it. I'm 100% sure that the problem is with me, but his kid is 18 so he could have some more recent issues that we doesn't know about, and the cost of the SA is negligible.
Then I suppose I'll be in for 21-day bloods. Hopefully we'll get some answers soon!!


----------



## Regalpeas

OneKnight, hoping everything goes well with your hsg! I'm trying to get one myself. Glad you can cover the cost!


----------



## oneKnight

Regalpeas said:


> OneKnight, hoping everything goes well with your hsg! I'm trying to get one myself. Glad you can cover the cost!

If you can come up with CASH they discount it down to approx 1/3 cost, which is what I plan to do. Maybe see if your hospital/clinic does that sort of discount as well? The clinic works with the radiology department of two hospitals and they sent me to the one with the biggest cash discount :thumbup:

My insurance is "emergency" insurance - they cover occasional dr visits and accident/emergency care, but nothing "extra" like infertility. The only plan I found that would cover some infertility was almost 1/4 my monthly income per month and a 12 month wait for maternity coverage, so I would have to pay $3k before I ever saw any benefit!! I'll keep my cheap insurance, thanks.


----------



## Regalpeas

Yes that is definitely smart on your part :). I'm seeing my gyn in the next few weeks. I hope she'll order the hsg for me. If not I'll have to go through an RE again. I'll take your tips in regards to finding a discount!


----------



## Pookabear

Anyone that knows anybody that is interested, I am selling my clearblue fertility monitor

my email is [email protected] for anyone that is interested
Please tell all of your friends


----------



## oneKnight

I want a CBFM, but I'm saving my money for my HSG first.

I'm about 3 days out from expected AF - seems like me and OH didn't get our timing right this past month (it really helps if I ovulate when we're off work LOL).
I'm having a little "odd" pms though, as in not much pms, not even sore boobies! Just a few passing cramps for a couple of days. I expect AF this weekend, so maybe she won't kill me when she hits?? And to schedule my HSG after that, probably the 11th-112th (they only do them Tue/Wed and those happen to be my days off!)

My "ex mother in law" gave me $40 towards my HSG. She wants me to have her another grandbaby lol even though technically I'm not married to her family anymore, legal documents don't always make a family. At least she's supportive, and not annoyingly pressuring me.

ETA: I forgot to add that I've started taking my Geritol again, PLUS a B complex gummi vit (since B is water soluble I can take a ton of it). I got an "idea" from another thread, and looked up some non-prescription options and taking loads of all the B's was recommended. Still want to know if my tubes are even open though - if not, all the vitamins are useless, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to try for just a few dollars. Looking forward to my HSG just to get some answers!

Edit again to add: I told my boss about the upcoming test because someone was going on vacation and it might affect my schedule/regular days off. I wasn't gonna mention it to him since I was gonna be off anyway, but anyway. Turns out, he went through infertility testing with his first wife. Of course all he had to *do* was give a sample in a cup, but all of us oh here know ttc and especially ltttc/infertility affects both partners. At least now I know someone in real life who's been there, even if it is a guy


----------



## Regalpeas

That is awesome that your boss opened up to you in that way. Hoping your hsg test comes soon enough


----------



## Pookabear

Oneknight good luck with your hsg hope it comes back clear for you

Let me know if you will want the monitor after you save for sure, I will hold it for you :_)


----------



## oneKnight

AF got me, as expected, but a day early. My boobies got sore exacly one day before, and my brain got loopy. It's hard to be on your game at work when pms screws with your brain so much. Must be what my sister called "pregnancy brain" except I call it "pms brain fog"
Of course, it hit at 4pm on Friday so I can't call to schedule my HSG till Monday. I was hoping to get in this upcoming Tuesday, before my coworker goes on vacation. Hope it's not too late!!


----------



## Serenyx

oneKnight said:


> Of course, it hit at 4pm on Friday so I can't call to schedule my HSG till Monday. I was hoping to get in this upcoming Tuesday, before my coworker goes on vacation. Hope it's not too late!!

Tuesday might be a bit too early in your cycle - most ask that you have finished your period (and that it has been finished for 24 hours) before performing the test (some will do it if you are still spotting slightly though).


----------



## oneKnight

Serenyx said:


> oneKnight said:
> 
> 
> Of course, it hit at 4pm on Friday so I can't call to schedule my HSG till Monday. I was hoping to get in this upcoming Tuesday, before my coworker goes on vacation. Hope it's not too late!!
> 
> Tuesday might be a bit too early in your cycle - most ask that you have finished your period (and that it has been finished for 24 hours) before performing the test (some will do it if you are still spotting slightly though).Click to expand...

I find it funny that they only do it two days a week, kinda puts a limit on how picky they can be about what CD you are. They told me to call when my period started. So I guess they want it early in the cycle. 4 day periods are fairly normal for me, I could be pretty light or even spotty by Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Serenyx

oneKnight said:


> I find it funny that they only do it two days a week, kinda puts a limit on how picky they can be about what CD you are. They told me to call when my period started. So I guess they want it early in the cycle. 4 day periods are fairly normal for me, I could be pretty light or even spotty by Tuesday or Wednesday.

Ours are the same, they only do the HyCoSy and HSG scans on a Monday and a Thursday and like you I was asked to call on the first day so they could schedule me an appt. Mine wanted me to go in between day 6 and 10 but on the first Thursday after day 6 I wouldn't have been finished for 24 hours and the following Monday was a bank holiday so they weren't doing them then! They ended up giving me an appt. on cd 13 which was fine as I don't ovulate before then anyway. Good luck with your scan :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey I've been lurking as I have my hsg scan on Thursday. I'd been worrying that it will fall on cycle day 17 just after ovulation, but got told they only do the procedure one morning every month! We have to sign something to say we haven't had unprotected sex this cycle and go for pregnancy test the day before.


----------



## pbl_ge

Re HSGs early in the cycle--if there's still menstrual tissue in there it can mess up the test, meaning you'd have to repeat. That happened to a woman on here who was paying for it out of pocket. Doctor wasn't sure if one tube was really blocked or if lining had clogged the tube. Better to wait to be safe. :hugs:

But I came here to vent: I am SICK TO DEATH of reading others' bfp announcements around here. Especially the new ones who flit in, post a bunch, get their bfps in about two weeks, and then want everyone else to celebrate with them. :grr: :grr: :grr:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I know what you mean but the real life bfps of friends and family kill me much more! 'It only took us one month..' 

Sorry to flit in. No bfps to report from me:-( Think people should post them in their own journals or testing threads. 

Thanks for the info about the tubal testing at the beginning of cycle, glad mines a mid cycle now after initial disappointment  x


----------



## oneKnight

pbl_ge said:


> Re HSGs early in the cycle--if there's still menstrual tissue in there it can mess up the test, meaning you'd have to repeat. That happened to a woman on here who was paying for it out of pocket. Doctor wasn't sure if one tube was really blocked or if lining had clogged the tube. Better to wait to be safe. :hugs:

Thank you for the explination, perhaps I should wait till the next week since I tend to O later (cd 16-17 I think). It's just that it will be my only day off that week and I'll be tired, and spending half the day running around isn't that restful :(

I had a rough night at work, and my boss is sometimes great sometimes not, I'm afraid he'll be grouchy tomorrow. Some days, I hate this job!! It pays "ok" and I do have insurance for the first time since 2008, but if I could find something better I'd leave in a heartbeat!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Lazy, I definitely didn't mean you! :hugs: It actually wasn't in the LTTTC forum, either. But can I flit in and announce my bfn!? :haha: First femara cycle = total bust. :nope: :growlmad: 

Oneknight, HSGs definitely aren't restful, but I think they're very quick for most people. I hope yours goes great! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Serenyx

pbl_ge said:


> But I came here to vent: I am SICK TO DEATH of reading others' bfp announcements around here. Especially the new ones who flit in, post a bunch, get their bfps in about two weeks, and then want everyone else to celebrate with them. :grr: :grr: :grr:

I don't mind LTTTCers getting their BFP's - even if they have just moved into the LTTTC forums because most of them have been trying for a long time already anyway :flower:

I do try and steer clear of the TTC forums though - I read one this morning where a girl posted that she had conceived after 2 months and thought it would take longer - well aren't you the lucky one :gun:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I read one this morning where she conceived first month of trying. She couldn't believe how easy it was! 
I'm tracking my ovulation date very carefully this month despite not being able to try before hsg on Thursday. I was suppose to be having a month off ttc but if I ovulate straight after hsg I will be delighted- that's if they don't find that both tubes are blocked.

I thought having a month off would be good for me and dh but I'm itching to try!

I'm 33 nearly 34. Dh is 37. Of course I'm kicking myself we didn't try earlier. But men certainly need to take some blame. It took dh 4 years to propose! X


----------



## oneKnight

I'm secretly hoping for one of those "magic" BFPs that women get the cycle of/immediately following their HSG. Don't miss it LazyDaisy!


----------



## Lazydaisys

oneKnight said:


> I'm secretly hoping for one of those "magic" BFPs that women get the cycle of/immediately following their HSG. Don't miss it LazyDaisy!

I'm secretly hoping too!:flower: why do we do it to ourselves:wacko:
My other hope is that the pregnancy test that they do the day before comes back positive even though I know that's near impossible. 

Guess what I hoped when I went for my pelvic scan? Yeah you guessed it a little bean on the screen... I got a nice fibroid instead! :blush::blush:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Serenyx

oneKnight said:


> I'm secretly hoping for one of those "magic" BFPs that women get the cycle of/immediately following their HSG.

So am I :blush:


----------



## Sizzles

pbl_ge said:


> Oneknight, HSGs definitely aren't restful, but I think they're very quick for most people. I hope yours goes great! :thumbup: :hugs:

Not restful, but I found mine ok. The worst bit was when they're clamping (??) your cervix. The nurse was really lovely and talked to me etc. to take my mind off it.



Serenyx said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> But I came here to vent: I am SICK TO DEATH of reading others' bfp announcements around here. Especially the new ones who flit in, post a bunch, get their bfps in about two weeks, and then want everyone else to celebrate with them. :grr: :grr: :grr:
> 
> I don't mind LTTTCers getting their BFP's - even if they have just moved into the LTTTC forums because most of them have been trying for a long time already anyway :flower:
> 
> I do try and steer clear of the TTC forums though - I read one this morning where a girl posted that she had conceived after 2 months and thought it would take longer - well aren't you the lucky one :gun:Click to expand...

I don't really bother with the 'normal' ttc forums either - just find them too depressing!



Lazydaisys said:


> I read one this morning where she conceived first month of trying. She couldn't believe how easy it was!
> I'm tracking my ovulation date very carefully this month despite not being able to try before hsg on Thursday. I was suppose to be having a month off ttc but if I ovulate straight after hsg I will be delighted- that's if they don't find that both tubes are blocked.
> 
> I thought having a month off would be good for me and dh but I'm itching to try!
> 
> I'm 33 nearly 34. Dh is 37. Of course I'm kicking myself we didn't try earlier. But men certainly need to take some blame. It took dh 4 years to propose! X

Yup! Blokes are USELESS! We got engaged 11 YEARS after we paired up. I really wish we'd married sooner and therefore starting ttc sooner; I'll be 35 next month and OH's nearly 42! I didn't want to be one of those women who (hopefully if and when I have a baby) people assume waited because of my career or whatever - I want to tell them how long we tried for, but equally, that might be a little inappropriate, and I don't necessarily want everyone knowing my business.



Lazydaisys said:


> oneKnight said:
> 
> 
> I'm secretly hoping for one of those "magic" BFPs that women get the cycle of/immediately following their HSG. Don't miss it LazyDaisy!
> 
> I'm secretly hoping too!:flower: why do we do it to ourselves:wacko:
> My other hope is that the pregnancy test that they do the day before comes back positive even though I know that's near impossible.
> 
> Guess what I hoped when I went for my pelvic scan? Yeah you guessed it a little bean on the screen... I got a nice fibroid instead! :blush::blush:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:

Been there SO many times: various scans, blood tests (don't think they even check for pg routinely when they're investigating infertility, but I still hoped to get a phone call starting "Erm, you know this blood test for 'infertility'..."), HSGa, even going to the acupuncturist etc. I hoped she might say that I might want to do a test based on what she 'felt'. Why do we do it to ourselves!?

As for me, currently cd8 and have had ov 'niggles' for the last 24 hours or so. Too soon to be ov, so rather weird and decided I had a cyst (based on very little pain for a very short period!)
We are due to start IVF in August, so have 2 more shots at getting a baby in the usual way! Seems unlikely, but we'll give it a shot.


----------



## oneKnight

HSG scheduled for noon on the 18th, SA drop-off appointment before that. The lady who schedules them sounds sooooo much like my sister in law!!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Mines tomorrow as 6.45am! I'll let you know how I get on:-/ x


----------



## Lazydaisys

So I had internal scan and hsg.Hsg wasn't too bad, intense cramping for a few seconds when they put the dye through but totally bearable.
Both my tubes were clear. One tube took a bit longer for the dye to go through so hopefully it's been nicely cleared. 
Been told to try for three for months then being referred for artificial insemination. Apparently I am entitled to six attempts of that then 2 ivf.


----------



## oneKnight

Well sounds like good news! Good luck!!! Baby dust to us all!

I bought some fresh Preseed to hopefully increase my chances of an after-hsg bfp.
My sister gave me some of hers after she got her bfp, but no luck with it. I ran out of applicators (though a regular syringe sans needle works fine, I ran out of them too) and now it's over a year old, so they happened to have it in stock today and I got some fresh. Seems like it's out of stock locally very often!!


----------



## oneKnight

Tried the OPK this morning. Cusses! This thing is complicated first thing in the morning!! I am so NOT a morning person!!! 
I thought you peed on the sick and then put it in the reader. Apparently you insert a clean stick, and then pee on it (or dunk it) while it's still in the holder. Wish I'd figured that out the first time....but I eventually did, haha all that for a low fertility reading, but at least that part was expected haha
I'm a pee stick expert, who wouldda thunk this thing would befuddle me? I tried to read the directions last night in advance because I knew I would be half asleep.....and it still didn't help LOL


----------



## oneKnight

Holy poop! CD12 and I'm bleeding! Wtf???
I had some strange early cycle cramping and fatigue this month that prompted me to do a test about CD7, neg of course (but I didn't use FMU since I was well past my "expected period" lmp 6/7). I brushed it off and figured I was hoping too hard.

Now I'm seriously wondering what the F????

How fast can they get a blood pg test back? I wanna know what's up?


----------



## Sib4Owen

Hi OneKnight
My doc can get them back same day if it is done before noon, otherwise next day. Good Luck!


----------



## oneKnight

Couldn't help myself, poas again stark white neg. Called my clinic, they said if I was still spotting tomorrow we'd have to reschedule.
What I'm getting looks like old blood, I'm sure you know what I mean. I've just NEVER had pre-O spotting, EVER, really not even ovulation spotting either and I'm not due to ovulate till this weekend - I *just* started my opks!

I've been taking Geritol and B complex this month. Could that be the cause? I've taken Geritol before with no strange effects. I thought the extra B vitimins worked on your LP, not so much pre-o.


----------



## Lazydaisys

:hugs:This is really strange if you haven't had it before. Sods laws before your procedure. Hope you get it figured out.:hugs:


----------



## oneKnight

My TTC brain is going nuts over this. "Maybe AF wasn't really AF, maybe I ovulated really late and this is implantation time? And if so it's too early is why my tests are bfn" .....but really it's probably nothing!

I was hinging some hope on the HSG making this "the golden cycle" for a natural BFP....now I don't know if it's even a normal cycle!!

On the other hand, something is happening, maybe my uterus has woken up from a 6-year sleep? Duh! Maybe it's good?


----------



## Sib4Owen

Any news oneKnight?


----------



## oneKnight

Well, no more blood when I got up to pee so I guess it's on!
Surprise result on my opk. Low yesterday, PEAK today?? Maybe it was just ovulation spotting!!! That I've never had before and I never O this early, but maybe that's the vitimins afterall. Not much on the CM front though....good thing I got Preseed.

Hope we catch it, we've been abstaining before the SA that hubbs is supposed to be working on right about now lol

I'll let ya know how it goes when I get back, and I hope I'm not too crampy to try for the eggy later!!


----------



## Sib4Owen

Definitely let us know how it goes. 

I have to vent a bit...this was my first cycle on Femara with an IUI on CD13. I started progesterone (vaginal cream) on CD14. I am currently on day 19 and have been getting really nauseous intermittently, usually right after I eat during the day. Does anyone know if this is normal for progesterone? I also feel kind of out of it, spacey. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pookabear

One knight, did u get a cbfm? Or using opk?


----------



## oneKnight

Sib4Owen said:


> Definitely let us know how it goes.
> 
> I have to vent a bit...this was my first cycle on Femara with an IUI on CD13. I started progesterone (vaginal cream) on CD14. I am currently on day 19 and have been getting really nauseous intermittently, usually right after I eat during the day. Does anyone know if this is normal for progesterone? I also feel kind of out of it, spacey.
> 
> Thanks!

Sounds nomal to me. I've never supplemented progesterone but I seem to have plenty in my system when I get PMS. I get that spacey feeling for a day or so right before AF. People can be talking to me and I know I hear them, but it's like it has no meaning. It's like my brain can't connect the dots. Really annoying at work!!! One time in college, I had to give a speach on endicrinology (go figure) and procrastinated as usual - the day before AF I COULD NOT make any sense of my reserch or formulate a paper. The next day I got my period and COULD NOT read my notes and then make the words come out of my mouth. It was embarrassing!!! I got an F and I'm sure the teacher thought I was on drugs. I failed the class. 
And yes I get nausea with PMS too. Progesterone does some funky things!!

I got a clear blue digi ten-pack kit. It gives low, high and peak readings. I want the moniter for more long term use, but I actually haven't seen them locally. My sis has one though, need to ask her about it I guess cos I haven't even seen the test sticks for it.



And now for my HSG: it was frustrating the hospital we went to. The clinic told me to check in at radiology. Which I have done at other places for unrelated tests, and I figured no need for fuether explination....we couldn't find radiology!!! The lady at information at the main hospital just said go check in at the main desk. I asked the lady at the main admissions where to check in at radiology and all she said was put your name down here. I assumed that meant we were in the right place, but really that wasn't very helpful!! I didn't need to be admitted to the hospital, just an x-ray!! So we waiter in the big front waiting room for 30+ min, me stressing if we were even in the right place! Finally we go back to what looke like triage. This must be electronic records, instead of the old fill out a clip board...they verified my name and addy and took my DL and insurance cards. I told them my insurance covers nothing infertility-related and I was prepared to self-pay. They called and talked to the insurance co for another 20 minutes.....and somehow got them to cover this with the only hang up being that it will use up my maximum benefit for the rest of 2013. (Toldja I have pretty low-ball insurance). I had to pay a deductible and 20% which was $221, still better than paying it all. And finally I felt releived that somebody here knew what we were here for and that we were in the right place and it would be ok. The lady doing the actual paperwork was great.
After that it went pretty quick. A few papers about allergy info and medications at the radiology department and off to change clothes. I got a lovely gown lol I was expecting just a towel like I got for my vag u/s, so I guess a gown was an upgrade LOL the nurse thoroughly explained the procedure and she was great.
Then we went in the actual room. I started to get a little scared that it would hurt, and I hadn' had lunch yet so I was afraid I was getting a little shakey.
I had my doctor's associate doing it, not my actual dr, but they're all together, it was just the first time I met him and he was fine. He kinda ran through the procedure again, and we got started.

First they had me lay flat for a minute and set up the machine over me. The I had to scoot down to the end of the table like any other pelvic exam except my head was kinda under the x-ray machine now. I just kinda tried to relax and close my eyes a lot.
He washed me with iodine solution, did a shot of novicain in my cervix - for that part he had me cough hard for some reason, but it didn't hurt or anything. Then some sort of small clamping pliers on my cervix - which was now numb and I didn't really feel it. Then they moved the table around to position me under the x-ray and it extended so I could put my legs out straighter.
When he put the dye in I didn't really feel much, he said the right side went in easy, but the left was being stubborn so he got more dye. After the second "shot" of dye I felt bloated and a little pms-y but not really pain. I was afraid it would hurt if he pushed a blockage out of the left side, but nothing really.
Then he had me tilt a little to each side to help move the dye around. It was hard to tilt much with him down there, but he said ok so I guess it worked. When I tilted the second time the speculum or something external kinda pinched me as I moved and I said ow! But I moved a bit and it let go of me. Other than that little pinch I haven't had much pain.
He showed me the pictures after. My uterus looked different than I expected and the tubes seemed smaller than I expected, but he said all was well. In the first pic he said see here where it didn't come out the left side yet. But then the next pic he added more dye (looked brighter in my uterus) and the pic after that it started coming out my left side too. So both sides clear!!
After I got out, I felt a little crampy kinda like impending pms that starting bloated/crampy feeling that signals I should go take a pain pill and put on a pad. But instead of getting worse and turning into full blown cramps like AF, that was all it was. It really didn't get any worse than pre-AF bloat/cramp.
Cleaned up in the bathroom and I was bleeding a little after. The nurse said it was normal to need a pad today and tomorrow, but just watch for any sign of infection, fever, or serious bleeding. The nurses and doc were great. He gave me a script for Vicodin just in case and said I could take it with ibuprofin (which I already knew) if I needed.


----------



## Sib4Owen

I'm sorry it started out so stressful, but glad you got good news! Mine was no biggie either, but it was done in the MD office. What's the plan now?

BTW, I'm convinced the progesterone is making me crazy! I just spent the last half hour crying hysterically for no real reason! Guess I just needed a good cry.


----------



## oneKnight

Sib4Owen said:


> I'm sorry it started out so stressful, but glad you got good news! Mine was no biggie either, but it was done in the MD office. What's the plan now?
> 
> BTW, I'm convinced the progesterone is making me crazy! I just spent the last half hour crying hysterically for no real reason! Guess I just needed a good cry.

Sounds just like pms! Sometimes I cry for no or stupid reasons the day or two before AF too. Somebody will say something, and I'll take it sooooo personally like it's the end of the world and just cry! And I'm not a crier. With the exception of my mom dying, I haven't cried about much of anything in years.

For next, probably 21 day bloods and at that time a consultation type visit to discuss the x-ray results, hubb's SA results, and whatever else he has in mind.

I'm really relieved!! I was sooooo afraid that my tubes were blocked since I've had zero pregnancies, chemical, loss, or otherwise in sooooo many years. But other problems should be treatable with pills or other non-invasive treatments rather than surgery or straight to IVF, so I feel there is hope!!!! So happy!!!

Oh, and for his SA hubby only gave a tiny sample, if ya know what I mean. I knew he wasn't shooting a TON, but I was shocked how little he actually got. I know it only takes "one" but surely a little liquid helps with transportation? I dunno, we'll see what the doc says.

We BD'd with 3g Pre-Seed and I laid down for a while after, in case I am ovulating - per my pee stick. Will try to repeat for a couple mire days since LH surge is 24-48hrs before actual ovulation.


----------



## oneKnight

I was looking at my chart, AF will be due 7/6. Hubby's birthday is 7/7 so if I get that magic BFP I'll have to tell him on his birthday!!!!! Wouldn't that be so perfect?!!!
Please please please!!!!!


----------



## Sib4Owen

That would be awesome onKnight! With my son we were able to tell my husband on Father's Day, which was really great for him! But for as long as you have been trying any day will be special! 

I got a call from my MD yesterday that my biopsy (uterine and cervix) came back positive for ureaplasma. Now DH and I are on antibiotics. They said this is likely a factor in my multiple miscarriages. Here's hoping we got the antibiotics in time and that the IUI worked! We shall find out in 6 days when I go for my HCG blood draw.


----------



## oneKnight

Good luck Sib4owen!! Hopefully they found the answer to your problems!!!

Still high on my opk today. Still feeling kinda bloated and uncomfortable, but no real pain since the procedure :)


----------



## oneKnight

Spoke too soon. I hurt :(
Not near my ovaries though, way up high under my right rib. Hurts to breathe deep and things like that. Feels like after a cyst bursts. I assume it's irritation as the muscle/surrounding tissue absorbs and gets rid of the excess dye.

Oh and I finally got EWCM tonight. 2 days after my peak opk. Which is within the relm of normal I guess (48 hrs after peak test). I just hope our BDing yesterday left a spermie waiting for the eggy because neither of us were up for it tonight!!


----------



## oneKnight

I got another peak on the ovulation stick! I really dunno what to think about my exact ovulation date!!

I scheduled my 21 day progesterone test according to ovulating on CD13, dunno if I should move it now? Or just assume it's close and go with it. I guess I'll show this chart to my doc, and see what he says, or if my results are on the low side we'll know why.


----------



## Sib4Owen

Hi oneKnight, I hope you're feeling better today. I would def talk to your MD and see what he thinks about your progesterone test. Sperm are supposed to live 3-5 days so I bet you're still good there. All that I have read says if DH count is good, every other day is recommended. When is your 21 day test?

I am getting so nervous/anxious about my blood test on Wednesday! Of course I am analyzing every darn thing. Breasts are slightly sore, have some cramping that started last night, I'm sure I could go on and on. I am so nervous this is a wasted cycle because of the biopsy result. The nurse said we should be ok, but you know how it is. Anyway, just have to get through the next 5 days!


----------



## oneKnight

Next Wednesday, CD20 for me.

I still hurt on my right side. Took 2 Meloxicam before work, and topped it off with a Vicodin after I got there. I'm not in a habit of taking narcotics ever, but especially not at work, but I hurt every time I move! Ugh!

I did get OH to BD again this morning. Course it's less fun when I'm achey but this was baby-making sex not fun sex and I'm not gonna miss this cycle!! You know you're TTC when you say baby there's a smiley on my pee stick so I need some sperm! Haha romantic, huh?


----------



## oneKnight

I found something new-to-me on another forum today "HEDD" or "hopeful EDD"
Must be fertile first time TTC'ers! *facepalm*
LTTTC'ers just live life two weeks or one month at a time, hoping for ovulation, hoping for meds, hoping for tests, hoping the witch stays away. I learned a long time ago not to calculate expected due dates for every cycle!!

Though, I'll admit I did the math on this one. Somehow, it feels SOOOOO hopeful having this one test done, even though it didn't tell me why I haven't gotten prego, it does give me hope that maybe I CAN.
Plus, of the 70 ladies that took the "bfp after hsg" poll on here, 30 of them did get their bfp the cycle of their hsg :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
This gives me hope. Waiting for my AF to arrive in the next couple of days so I can try first cycle after hsg:thumbup:

I am terrible for checking due dates! Off to calculate my next possible one now:coffee:
:spermy::dust:


----------



## Serenyx

oneKnight said:


> Plus, of the 70 ladies that took the "bfp after hsg" poll on here, 30 of them did get their bfp the cycle of their hsg :)

I heard that you have a slightly increased chance of conceiving for a couple of cycles after a HSG/HyCoSy.

I am hoping this is true anyway :flower:


----------



## oneKnight

Serenyx said:


> oneKnight said:
> 
> 
> Plus, of the 70 ladies that took the "bfp after hsg" poll on here, 30 of them did get their bfp the cycle of their hsg :)
> 
> I heard that you have a slightly increased chance of conceiving for a couple of cycles after a HSG/HyCoSy.
> 
> I am hoping this is true anyway :flower:Click to expand...

I found this thread https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...y-fell-pregnant-after-hsg-2.html#post27937661
When I was reading about HSGs, and it sounds promising!

My "hopeful edd" will be March 14, 2014 if this worked, and my baby would be almost a year behind my sister's. :) I'm hopeful for this one, but of course very aware that it's not guaranteed. I have had short LP problems in the past, but taking B vitimins seemed to help it and I've been taking both Geritol and a B-complex every day this cycle!! FX!! The B-complex even has folic acid, so I should be covered on that until I switch to a prenatal in the event of a bfp!

You know you're TTC when your bedside table has Pre-seed and applicators, a BBT thermometer, and a collection of pee sticks laying around! Hehe

I did realize if I was waking up to POAS, I might as well take my temp first. I was working a very wonky shift (alternating mornings and nights) last fall and fell off the bandwagon. Of course starting temping mid-cycle isn't great for pinpointing O, but two weeks should be long enough to give me a heads up if the witch shows


----------



## oneKnight

My chart is impossible this month. I'm not even sure that I've ovulated YET for all those darn pee sticks high ans peak smileys....

I had watery cm all day yesterday, and EWCM when I went for a poo. Then today temp of 97.04??? That's not a post-O temp no matter how ya slice it! Maybe I'm ovulating today still??? Haha FF is still saying 4dpo. The 48 hour peak disappeared off my monitor, should've tested this morning I guess, but I didn't realize the test was ready until after I got back from the bathroom


----------



## Serenyx

oneKnight said:


> I found this thread https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...y-fell-pregnant-after-hsg-2.html#post27937661
> When I was reading about HSGs, and it sounds promising!
> 
> My "hopeful edd" will be March 14, 2014 if this worked, and my baby would be almost a year behind my sister's. :) I'm hopeful for this one, but of course very aware that it's not guaranteed.

That does sound promising - not getting my hopes up those as part of our problem is male factor :(

Also, i'm not sure I actually want to conceive this month given my hopeful estimated due date :(



> You know you're TTC when your bedside table has Pre-seed and applicators, a BBT thermometer, and a collection of pee sticks laying around! Hehe

That sounds exactly like my bedroom :rofl:



> I did realize if I was waking up to POAS, I might as well take my temp first. I was working a very wonky shift (alternating mornings and nights) last fall and fell off the bandwagon. Of course starting temping mid-cycle isn't great for pinpointing O, but two weeks should be long enough to give me a heads up if the witch shows

I temp but OH does shift work so the last two temps have been taken at odd times :(


----------



## Serenyx

oneKnight said:


> Then today temp of 97.04??? That's not a post-O temp no matter how ya slice it! Maybe I'm ovulating today still???

Maybe not for you but for me that would be a really high temp :p I stay around low - mid 36.


----------



## oneKnight

Today I got 98.0. Usually I hit high 97's and low 98's post O. I'm sure I have ovulated now, I feel dry down there now.

But call me Mrs crampy!! I was a bit crampy last night. Then OH wanted to BD this morning, as soon as he got near my cervix I felt cramps and had to call it off! I'm never THAT crampy!
I was finally getting over the HSG-related cramps in my upper abdomen and now I'm campy low near my girly bits.
I feel like one big ball of cramps, although they are pretty mild.

I think I may cancel my blood test this month and try temping all of next month so I can be sure of my O-day. I'd hate to have to pay twice, even though it shouldn't be too much.


----------



## oneKnight

Holy moley my temp is "off the charts" today. Since when was 98.6 a BASAL body temp???

Now, I hadn't been asleep very long (3ish hours) and I was thrashing around and woke myself up because I was cold and hubby had tossed my extra blaknet over off his side - so I had to get up to get it and temp'd before I got up. Maybe not accurate?
Slept 5 more hours comfy, with my blankie. Temp was 98.9 when I woke again (vaginally, so not a fever)


----------



## Sib4Owen

So I am getting doubtful the IUI worked. I know I shouldn't have, but I tested this morning and it came back negative. Bloodwork HCG tomorrow afternoon, so I will know for sure, but I'm pretty sure it's not going to be our month. Breasts aren't sore anymore either. Just not looking good. AF should be here this weekend. So frustrated, but I will wait until after tomorrow's result before I get too upset!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Don't be sad, lets see what tomorrow brings first. X


----------



## oneKnight

Sib, it ain't over till the fat lady sings!! (or in your case, I guess your blood test)
FX!!


I bought the 5 pack of digi pg tests today, the POAS-addict pack I told OH, it's basically getting a free one!


----------



## oneKnight

Got up around 1am to let the dogs out. I was only wearing a T-shirt and leaked something on my leg. Turned out to be watery cm twinged with rust colored spotting!
So either AF is impending a whole week early - which would explain thr cramps and decreased appetite (but my temps are really too high for that) or FX hopefully it's implantation spotting! I am 6dpo, (7 if you consider after-midnight to be the next day) according to FF, though my chart is a bit ambiguous this month. FWIW I always chart things that happen before my longest sleep as the day before - no matter what the clock/date says. Just a habit from working graveyard and I stay consistant with it in my charting.
Or maybe this is just the cycle of the spotting. Can't believe I had both pre-o and post-o spotting for the first time ever in the same cycle, but I hope it's good!

Here's to NO AF when I wake up in the morning!! FX


----------



## oneKnight

Got my progesterone results back - low, but not terribly. I think she said 5 and they wanted 6.
I don't feel very progesterone-y this cycle, boobies aren't even sore, and I'm still spotting slightly which could just be low progesterone I guess.

SA results were not so great.
Count great, 30.5million,
morphology fine 6 (they wanted at least 4)
BUT motility 43% out of a desired 50% AND of that "fast motility" only 3% out of a desired 25%
She said "don't worry, it's usable"
And I have a follow up consultation next Tuesday to discuss the results from all these tests.


----------



## Lazydaisys

One knight I really hope it's implantation bleeding! My fingers are crossed for you and sib4owen x


----------



## oneKnight

Lazydaisys said:


> One knight I really hope it's implantation bleeding! My fingers are crossed for you and sib4owen x

I'm afraid it's not. From what I read, 6 progesterone would be low-normal and I got 5. Regular would be 8-10, and pregnant would be 12-15 so with a level of 5 even if I did have a successful "conception" this month it's probably not gonna stick. If per chance I did ovulate on my second opk peak it will probably be too short of an LP to stick either. AF is due Wednesday the 3rd.

We will discuss progesteone supplements next week, and will probably be on it next cycle - but this one is probably a wash.

I feel.....depressed a little. I thought I would be happy to finally be going somewhere with treatment, but right now I'm just so sick of feeling icky and now knowing it's probably not "worth it" I just want AF to start already, these cramps to get over with, and lets get started on some medication!

And I have an appointment with my GP tomorrow about the residual pain from my HSG and fever. Sure hope I didn't catch a pelvic infection and fuck up my "clear" tubes!!! I'm tired of hurting and feeling bleh from that as well. Been hurting 5 long days and additionally cramping for 2. I also had a particularly hard week at work last week. This week has been physical hell, although I felt unusually chill at work and less stressed than usual, despite the extra long shifts.


----------



## oneKnight

Sib4Owen, any update????


----------



## oneKnight

I'm having a bad pain in my right side/stomach/abdomen. Had another x-ray taken of it today, and another blood test. X-ray was clear, looking into my liver function and gall bladder!!! Eek!

My pms-like cramps are minimal now, but I'm still spotting off and on enough to need a liner. I guess either my progesterone is rediculously low this month (no sore boobies, nada) or the hsg just upset my lining for this cycle. I'm not really concerned about it, in light of my other issues. Of course, would be my luck to fall pregnant the month I get a thousand abdominal x-rays and take a lot of pain medicine, but it doesn't seem likely.
I was gonna poas Saturday, but since my progesterone came back so low I think I'll just wait till AF is late - IF she's late.


----------



## oneKnight

TMI: AF showed, kinda clumpy and almost a week early.

I went to the ER today because the pain was so bad and I was feeling dizzyish.
The only thing they found wrong was swollen ovaries and a cyst on the side that's not hurting. Maybe I have a cyst bleeding that is causing this intense pain? I dunno but this is AWFUL

That and my potassium was low was probably why I felt faint - I've had very little appetite and been sweating in the heat I'm sure is why.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry your feeling bad and having a rough time. Hope you feel better soon. Any explanation for the swollen ovaries?? Xx


----------



## oneKnight

He said best he can say is from the hsg test, but to follow up with my gyno.
He said I have "complex" ovarian cysts.


----------



## oneKnight

My gyno friggin "retired" Friday afternoon!!!!

Seems suspicious to me, sudden retirement at the end of the work week? Sounds more like retire or get fired.

So I get to see someone else on Tuesday, of the 3 at the clinic I opted for the one that I haven't met yet. So I can judge between him and the one who did my HSG before I decide which one to actually see.
They are also gonna look over my CT scan results.


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi im new here Me and DH were trying but not preventing for almost 4 years now, haven't gotten pregnant not one time, got both of ourselves checked out, both healthy no problems. Doctor diagnosed us Unexplained. The Doctor referred us to a specialist, We're going to have an IUI scheduled but I'm so scared of disappointments. I don't know what to do??


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm in a similar situation samoorah. Unexplained and waiting to try iui. It's horrible. I try to protect myself from disappointment which is hard as you have to be hopeful also. I've already prepared myself even for the waiting list time and worrying also about the procedure and of course with it being unexplained there's always that chance of a small miracle before that to stress about. 

I've watched loads of iui procedures on YouTube which put my mind at ease. I think it's best to go into it not expecting it work first time then see.

I love your bunny picture it's soo cute xx


----------



## oneKnight

I got a job interview for a job that I applied for back in February!!!
It's for police dispatcher and pays way better than my current fast food job, and I expect probably has better benefits and hopefully, better insurance!! I am "happy enough" at my current job, but I told my boss last week if I found one that paid significantly better I would leave and he said him too LOL

I'm just soooooo surprised, I'd almost forgotten about the application! I go see a police captain tomorrow!!
I expect there'll be a drug test lol so I got a copy of all my prescriptions and doctors who prescribed them today from my pharmacy. I have current scripts for 3 "controlled" substances right now from all the pain meds that I've received recently (like, in the past week). I'm all legal of course, but it's laughable that I've never had ANYTHING to remotely possible to even show up on a drug test in all my working years, and now that I've got a great opportunity I'm all doped up! But, like I said, shouldn't have anything to worry about really since it's all prescribed to me.

I saw my new gyno today, I like him. Maybe better than my old one. He said I have a large, hemorrhagic cyst on my left ovary that is bleeding and causing all this pain. He said there really isn't anything to do to make it go away or be absorbed faster. I asked for a script for Tramadol, because the Percocet that my GP prescribed makes me throw up. He did, and said we'd do another scan next cycle to make sure it was gone before proceeding with fertility treatments. He seemed optimistic that we could prevent more and proceed next cycle, moreso than me lol I'm afraid I'll sprout another cyst next time I "ovulate". I'm not even sure I ovulate properly, I think I may have LUFS, but I guess I'll have to wait for a real diagnosis on that.
AF is still going pretty strong, this is a looooong one for me, and quite clumpy. Usually I only get clumps on CD1-2. I hope this is a good clean out of my system, following the HSG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Ooooh great news on the new job. Sounds good. Glad you like the new gyno.

I'm so nosey, I want to know the real reason the other one suddenly retired. Maybe he won the lottery? X


----------



## oneKnight

Lazydaisys said:

> I'm so nosey, I want to know the real reason the other one suddenly retired. Maybe he won the lottery? X

No clue lol

The new guy (he's NOT new to the clinic, just to me) has a resident working under him. Seems like maybe they're bringing in new people? I dunno.


----------



## oneKnight

Will this period ever end? Going on day 8....
It's getting somewhat lighter, doesn't seem like anything to be "concerned" about, but it's just getting old!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I get bored of it after day day three! :-(


----------



## oneKnight

Well, AF has finally left the building!!

Still a little sore from the cyst, but it's duller and much less irritating. We tried to BD today (after not for like 2 weeks!!!) and it hurt a little to go deep but OH accomidated. Probably too early to be fertile, but oh well. The last two mornings somebody called right after my alarm went off so I totally forgot to temp!! Aaaah!!

Gonna go babysit my nephew tomorrow. Actually kinda looking forward to it! I feel like I've kinda been excluded from his life so far. I live farther away and I work a lot. My little sister gets to see him all the time and posts pix of her with him on FB, and I've been feeling left out.

I just need some time to relax here lately. Last week I had a rough time at work and I was sooo stressed hurting 24-7 and going to doctors all the time! I was getting so tired of my job and just stressed. I would really like to get another job, but I straight up lied to my boss today about staying there. I don't wanna hurt my job security before I have another job. What I don't like about this one is that the expectations of me are constantly changing. I want to just go to work, and do my job, and go home. I'm tired of trying to figure out what's expected of me this week. I don't like when the goal keeps changing!


----------



## Sizzles

Hi ladies!
I haven't checked in for a while, so just read through about 10 pages. Lots of goings on I see.
Sorry about your cyst OneKnight! That sounds painful! Any news on the job yet?

AFM - we're on our last natural try for a baby, then next month we start IVF, so can't 'try' due tot he drugs, even though the actual process will happen during September's cycle. Mixed emotions about it; kind of pleased and excited for it to be happening and for us to have a chance to make progress, but still annoyed that it's come to this, and worried for the outcome.

'Hi' to everyone else! :hi:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Room for one more?

3 years on from trying and I am the only one left of the original 'gang' still not pregnant :(

Finding it hard to settle into bump buddies etc as so paranoid I'll get left behind again!


----------



## Sib4Owen

Feisty, you're in the right place! I'm sure most of us, if not all, know exactly what you mean. I have been TTC #2 for almost as long as you have been TTC. Since starting I have had 3 miscarriages and watched 2 of my best friends get pregnant with their seconds and my other best friend is pregnant with his first. I'm terrified they will move on to their second before I do, which I know sounds horribly selfish, but it is what it is. I can't understand why I was able to have my son with no problems and now my body thinks it some old shriveled up lady. Fingers crossed for us all! :)


----------



## oneKnight

Hi Sizzles and Fiesty Fidget!!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I have the same fear of being stuck on the ttc board for the next 5 years. lost bump buddies to the other side .... Didn't think about them joining the ttc boards again for their next baby!! 

Yeah my friend has given birth and conceived another in the time I've been ttc!


----------



## oneKnight

Lazydaisys said:


> I have the same fear of being stuck on the ttc board for the next 5 years. lost bump buddies to the other side .... Didn't think about them joining the ttc boards again for their next baby!!
> 
> Yeah my friend has given birth and conceived another in the time I've been ttc!

Yup. My younger sister has gotten married, WWT, tried for one cycle, and given birth.....at this rate my really-younger (8 years younger than me) sister will get married and have kids before me! She starts college this fall.

On that note, I'm trying to go back to school myself. It's gonna kill my budget!! But I really want the better job! I dunno if I should continue TTC while in school, but at this rate it won't hurt anything.


----------



## Sib4Owen

oneKnight, that's what I decided to do too. I'm back in school and TTC. Being back in school does help. At the end of each semester you feel as though you have accomplished something and it helps to keep your mind occupied.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hi Ladies,

Is there room for another newbie to join? Day 1 of Cycle 17 TTC # 2. Sis due with her first baby next month, 3 best friends due with their 2nd babies Sept, Oct and Nov!! So delighted for them all but wishing I was in there with them :(


----------



## Sib4Owen

Welcome WhiteOrchid! We're here for you anytime you need to vent or talk about your treatments! :)


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies! I've been a sometimes visitor, sometimes lurker on this thread recently. Definitely feeling left behind, but my story isn't as bad as many women here (only TTC since May 2012). 

Right now I'm feeling very frustrated, because I was supposed to start injectables last night yipee:) but ended up having to start birth control to shrink a cyst. :hissy: Perhaps some of you can relate? :friends:

Wishing all in this forum get their sticky bfps soon.... :hugs:


----------



## oneKnight

pbl_ge said:


> Hi Ladies! I've been a sometimes visitor, sometimes lurker on this thread recently. Definitely feeling left behind, but my story isn't as bad as many women here (only TTC since May 2012).
> 
> Right now I'm feeling very frustrated, because I was supposed to start injectables last night yipee:) but ended up having to start birth control to shrink a cyst. :hissy: Perhaps some of you can relate? :friends:
> 
> Wishing all in this forum get their sticky bfps soon.... :hugs:

I too am waiting on a large, hemmoragic cyst to shrink down. My doc didn't say anything about using BC on it, just said give it time. It was bleeding inside and caused significant pain for the last few weeks, though it's eased up a bit now.
Due to the cyst and having an unusually long AF last week, I have no idea when to expect ovulation this cycle. Theoretically, the cyst shouldn't actually hurt my chances that much. My sister had a cyst found on her first scan when she was pregnant - she didn't even know she had it. But my doc wouldn't move forward with fertility treatments while it was there.

Welcome, and welcome WhiteOrchid too!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

oneKnight said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I've been a sometimes visitor, sometimes lurker on this thread recently. Definitely feeling left behind, but my story isn't as bad as many women here (only TTC since May 2012).
> 
> Right now I'm feeling very frustrated, because I was supposed to start injectables last night yipee:) but ended up having to start birth control to shrink a cyst. :hissy: Perhaps some of you can relate? :friends:
> 
> Wishing all in this forum get their sticky bfps soon.... :hugs:
> 
> I too am waiting on a large, hemmoragic cyst to shrink down. My doc didn't say anything about using BC on it, just said give it time. It was bleeding inside and caused significant pain for the last few weeks, though it's eased up a bit now.
> Due to the cyst and having an unusually long AF last week, I have no idea when to expect ovulation this cycle. Theoretically, the cyst shouldn't actually hurt my chances that much. My sister had a cyst found on her first scan when she was pregnant - she didn't even know she had it. But my doc wouldn't move forward with fertility treatments while it was there.
> 
> Welcome, and welcome WhiteOrchid too!!Click to expand...

I had a huge cyst when pregnant with number 2 - They didn't seem overly concerned about it and it definitely wasn't anything to do with my loss. Have you asked why he wants you to wait it out?


----------



## oneKnight

Feisty Fidget said:


> oneKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I've been a sometimes visitor, sometimes lurker on this thread recently. Definitely feeling left behind, but my story isn't as bad as many women here (only TTC since May 2012).
> 
> Right now I'm feeling very frustrated, because I was supposed to start injectables last night yipee:) but ended up having to start birth control to shrink a cyst. :hissy: Perhaps some of you can relate? :friends:
> 
> Wishing all in this forum get their sticky bfps soon.... :hugs:
> 
> I too am waiting on a large, hemmoragic cyst to shrink down. My doc didn't say anything about using BC on it, just said give it time. It was bleeding inside and caused significant pain for the last few weeks, though it's eased up a bit now.
> Due to the cyst and having an unusually long AF last week, I have no idea when to expect ovulation this cycle. Theoretically, the cyst shouldn't actually hurt my chances that much. My sister had a cyst found on her first scan when she was pregnant - she didn't even know she had it. But my doc wouldn't move forward with fertility treatments while it was there.
> 
> Welcome, and welcome WhiteOrchid too!!Click to expand...
> 
> I had a huge cyst when pregnant with number 2 - They didn't seem overly concerned about it and it definitely wasn't anything to do with my loss. Have you asked why he wants you to wait it out?Click to expand...

No clue. I was in so much pain at the time and sooooooo stressed from it. I couldn't think about anything but how I was gonna go to work in so much pain! The only smart thing I managed to say in the appointment was to ask for a specific pain med - but it helped!

The pain has eased up, more of a dull ache that comes and goes instead of constant pain. I hope that means the cyst is still shrinking. He said to schedule another scan when I get my next AF.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Urgh why does AF have to cause so much pain and discomfort!?! I'm sorry I know I shouldn't complain when some of you have gone through/are going through the agony of having cysts, but as if AF showing isn't enough of a kick in the stomach then she really hands it to you by having you doubled over with cramps and feeling like crap! Feels so unfair!!

On top of that my sis just casually mentioned that she is pretty sure a mutual friend of ours is pregnant with her 2nd. As with everyone else I know that is pregnant I am happy for her, but I sometimes wish my sis and other friends realised how upsetting it can be to be constantly told of yet ANOTHER person who is pregnant, especially in such a casual 'drop it in mid way through a conversation way'!! I know she doesn't mean to hurt me at all and would be upset if she knew she had it's just since my Sis got pregnant on the first month of trying she doesn't understand how hard it is.

Humph, sorry for the moan ladies but I guess you are the only ppl who I feel really understand the difficulties of LTTTC, especially on Day 1 of each cycle when AF rears her ugly head!! I'm going to now try and be more positive and think of the good things I can do for the next 2 weeks since I know I'm not pregnant (like have a glass of wine and hot bubble bath tonight!!)! I hope you all have a good weekend :hugs:


----------



## oneKnight

Oh, I know about PMS too. It can be pretty awful in itself! I often get nausea and chills and foggy brain and let me tell ya, it's not something you can just take a Tylenol for and go back to work like nothing's happening. Ugh.

Moan away!!!


----------



## Sib4Owen

Have any of you ever taken progesterone supps (vaginal cream)? I have to take it after I ovulate. This is my second month and I swear it makes me crazy...vivid dreams, emotional and to top it off, about 2 days after starting it I get all the classic AF/pregnancy symptoms (sore breasts, nausea, tired). I know I need it, but seriously, could mother nature mess with us any more!?!?!? Oh well, count down until my beta blood draw...9 days!


----------



## oneKnight

Sib4Owen said:


> Have any of you ever taken progesterone supps (vaginal cream)? I have to take it after I ovulate. This is my second month and I swear it makes me crazy...vivid dreams, emotional and to top it off, about 2 days after starting it I get all the classic AF/pregnancy symptoms (sore breasts, nausea, tired). I know I need it, but seriously, could mother nature mess with us any morey!?!?!? Oh well, count down until my beta blood draw...9 days!

I think my doc is gonna put me on progesterone supplements too, maybe next cycle. From hearing you talk, I'm not looking forward to it! But if it works, it'll be worth it!!


----------



## oneKnight

I had a dream last night, where I had a baby girl homebirthed in my parent's bed then I got up and immediately went to work. I think the baby went to the hospital so I couldn't nurse it, and I had a nigtmarish time at work where some of my former bosses were making us work hard. Approximately 2 weeks later I decided I wanted to be a mommy and went and got the baby back from the hospital.

I think it was a combination of lots of dreams, fears, and memories......it was just weird.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I keep having weird dreams too. Must be the uncertainty of everything. Makes you feel weird when wake up. X


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well I've known through a mutual friend that another friend has just started ttc. I'm shamelessly annoyed - been married 5 minutes and still live with parents, I just know she will fall within the year. Anyway it came up in conversation on Saturday and I actually found myself giving some really good advice;

Don't start timing bedding, symptom spotting or anything else for at least a year
Treat every month as if it's possibly the last with just you and your husband etc
Don't stress that it is taking too long until you reach a year, it's normal

It seemed to be taken in good faith and she admitted she was worried about talking to me as didn't want to be insensitive. I've told her if she is still struggling after a year, I would introduce her to the horrific world of planned parenting - should be interesting ;)

I didn't find myself getting upset whilst we were discussing it and I seemed rather zen about the whole encounter - sure it wont last ;)


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm the same feisty! This happened to me and then my friend got pregnant first month trying. I will never forgot her smirking as she told me how easily I was for her and how it should had been my turn and how excited she was. Obviously I am pleased for her but it was such a shock to me that it could happen so easily. I cried to two days an felt better ish after a week:-( Her baby is due September x


----------



## oneKnight

I was getting some CM and thinking we should get busy today....

But hubby came on with sudden signs of a heart attack and we are in the hospital overnight!!!!
They DON'T think it was a heart attack, but are doing some blood tests to check for heart damage somehow.
He was sweating profusely and having stabbing chest pains near his heart! He was breathing rapidly and really suffering. They gave him nitroglycerin and I could see it working. I could see his normal color returning and the sweat stopping right in front of my eyes, and at the same time his heart rate returned to normal on the monitor, and his breathing eased up, then he opened his eyes and said the pain had eased up.
They admitted him overnight for more tests and he's been the typical male wandering the halls and making the nurses scold him!! He got all the good drugs and is sleeping, while I'm wide awake.
They really didn't say what caused the "attack" but I'm relieved that he seems to be ok!!


----------



## Sib4Owen

Wow oneKnight! I'm glad he's ok. Keep us posted!


----------



## pbl_ge

^^WSS^^

Glad OH is okay!! :hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Oh gosh, glad he's ok. Hope they work out what was wrong x


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Thinking of you both. Hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## oneKnight

We are back home tonight, soooo tired from "not sleeping" in the hospital. Hubbs seems to be doing great. Follow up with his regular doc later in the week.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Glad you are home. You deserve a huge sleep now xx


----------



## oneKnight

Lazydaisys said:


> Glad you are home. You deserve a huge sleep now xx

I think I slept close 12 hours!! I had to work last night after we got out, but I'm off today and tomorrow.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Possibly angina? x


----------



## oneKnight

Hubbs was complaining about feeling hot, so I handed him a thermometer. His response? "Eeew, is that the one you use in your cooch?" (I temp vaginally)
"no" 
"How can you tell?" 
"Mine is pink!" :)

The back of one knee is swollen, not sure what happened, bug bite or mystery problem? Sigh. He never did take his temp - said he'd just drank an ice drink and it wouldn't be accurate anyway, and then I guess he forgot about it. Men....

I got off work plenty early, but I'm awake with indegestion. Ugh!


----------



## Pookabear

Sorry to jump in mid thread but anyone who would like me cbfm monitor, I am selling it just email me if interested [email protected]

Thanks for your time!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Ok so this is a little strange (certainly for me anyway) so was wondering if any of you ladies could shed any light/insight!.... AF arrived as predicted a week past Friday - was normal period with cramping for a couple of hours the first day then bleeding lasted for 3 days (normal) followed by spotting - again normal for me. However the spotting hasn't really stopped. The first couple of days it was super light and just after I wiped (sorry if TMI) but the last 2 days there has been more. Yesterday it started after I exercised but today I've had it since I got up - both after wiping and on a liner. This isn't normal for me although I did get brown spotting last month on Day 9 of my cycle (which is the day I'm on for this cycle today) which again was unusual. Has anyone else experienced this? It's old blood (fairly dark brown). I'm not on any medication at all.... No idea what could be causing this. Also yesterday I had some mild crampy pains in my lower back and a little in front before I exercised but they past and then today I've had a couple of little twinges but nothing major. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks ladies :)

(I've had spotting now for 6 days)


----------



## pbl_ge

I've had a cycle or two with odd spotting. For me it was just a fluke. :shrug: Maybe give it a day or two then call your doc?

Hope all is well. :hugs:


----------



## oneKnight

When I was in the hospital a couple weeks ago, I know they did a urine preg test figured standard issue. It said negative on the chart, I think. They didn't mention it and I assumed there was nothing to mention.

Got a bill from the lab and they also ran a blood HCG "qual" test. What does that mean? Was there something to look into? Or is that standard issue too? It was second-most expensive test on the bill.....maybe they just wanted the money? 

Pretty sure I'm not, temps are too low IMO, but makes me wonder what they were looking for


----------



## oneKnight

STILL having mild pains from that darn cyst. They're more "ignorable" now, but it sucks knowing something is still there!!! UGH I'm so frustrated with that thing!

I'm like CD26 after that 9 day period, and I think I'm just now ovulating - got some watery CM last two days. I told hubbs it was baby-making day and he'd better get it on, lol so romantic, but we're cool like that. I'm using a Soft cup to try to hold the goods near my cervix. My sister got pregnant on a wonky, long, delayed-ovulation cycle using Soft cups and she recommended I try them too. Compared to most things, even Preseed, they are cheap, so why not?
I think my body tried to ovulate earlier (two days of fertile CM but no temp rise - see chart) but it was the same day OH went into the hospital for chest pain and probably stress-delayed ovulation. Anyways, hope we caught it tonight! Right now it's the only thing I can do is have sex the right days and cross my fingers. Might not stick if my progesterone is still too low, but what can I do?


Ugh. We got a TON of doctor bills in the mail today. And I think my insurance is balking at paying for my HSG - which I thought they would. But if they won't pay that, then I'm not maxed out on yearly benefits and they had better pay some of my ER bill!!!! I'll give 'em hell. Though, my dad did send a little money to help with the ER bill. Very nice of him and I appreciate it!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

So I had my usual 3 month follow up appt with my Dr this past week and it felt so discouraging. Normally he is so positive but this time I left feeling pretty crap. Mainly I was just getting the paperwork for DH to go and have another SA but I did ask what would happen if nothing has changed....If no changes then he'll send DH to see a urologist and also refer me for a lap and dye to check my tubes....I guess just to rule things out but he's fairly certain nothing will show up. He did say though that he really believes that morphology can be improved and that even small changes can make a difference. What he was vague about was DH's sperm count because he never actually told me what it was at the first appt, just that it was good. This time however he hinted that it wasn't actually great but said that it's important that we stay positive as we have to remember it only takes 1.

I don't know..... sometimes it's hard to stay so positive! I've just finished ovulating for this month so will see what happens next month when I know for sure that its been over 90 days since hubby had antibiotics. After that he's going to go for his next SA so we will know one way or another if there has been any change. I'm so scared nothing will have changed because I really don't know what we will do next. Hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## oneKnight

My doc has yet to comment on OH's 3% forward motility. He said the results weren't in my chart - well they'd better not lose them after I paid for the test! I did write down what they told me over the phone though....I think the clinic keeps OH's record as a separate patient, at least that's how they billed us, so I assume they're in his file instead of mine.
His count was 30mil, which isn't high, but doesn't sound too terrible either, maybe your OH is just in the low end of normal range too?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Yes possibly. After the first test Dr was confident that he had a good count, not great motility but major problem was morphology. This time when I questioned things he said count ok but not great but that anything above 1 was good...not helpful!! :( I guess only time and another SA will tell.......


----------



## Sizzles

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been around for a while, but I've just caught up!

OneKnight - I hope you OH is properly ok now; that must have been a real scare for you both!

AFM, I registered for our first IVF cycle yesterday, with the arrival of af! Yay! Ridiculously excited about something I really didn't want to do, but it's now becoming more of a possibility that we might actually have a baby! Drugs will arrive in the next couple of weeks, then I'm down-regging from 16th August. Woop-de-do! :happydance:

'Hi' to everyone else!


----------



## Serenyx

OneKnight - your husbands results sound pretty similar to ours (poor motility although your count is slightly better). DH has been taking supplements for the past few month to try and improve his motility.


----------



## oneKnight

Serenyx said:


> OneKnight - your husbands results sound pretty similar to ours (poor motility although your count is slightly better). DH has been taking supplements for the past few month to try and improve his motility.

What have you been trying? I have read several theories but we haven't tried anything yet. (Been too busy with all this other medical snafu and follow-ups from his chest pain episode)

I've been kinda hit or miss with my temps this cycle, but I'm pretty sure that I've ovulated, about 6dpo now. We did BD the night before so FX! I'm holding out a little more hope than usual because this cycle has been so DIFFERENT. After years of the same-old same-old non-productive cycle pattern, maybe if we shake things up a bit we'll get different (better) results! I'm still in that after-HSG potentially increased fertility time! But who knows?
Short LP I should have AF in 5 more days, regular LP, 8 days, somehow the first 30 days of this cycle flew by (normally I'd be back on AF already by CD33 lol) so just chillin for the rest!


----------



## Serenyx

oneKnight said:


> What have you been trying? I have read several theories but we haven't tried anything yet. (Been too busy with all this other medical snafu and follow-ups from his chest pain episode)

He is taking the Wellman conception tablets and some additional Vitamin C. 

I know there are a whole host of tablets they can take but I thought I would ease him in gently :haha:


----------



## oneKnight

Serenyx said:


> oneKnight said:
> 
> 
> What have you been trying? I have read several theories but we haven't tried anything yet. (Been too busy with all this other medical snafu and follow-ups from his chest pain episode)
> 
> He is taking the Wellman conception tablets and some additional Vitamin C.
> 
> I know there are a whole host of tablets they can take but I thought I would ease him in gently :haha:Click to expand...

I also read vit C was good and I thought "hey, that's an easy one" :haha:
My hubbs isn't opposed to taking vitamins, but he doesn't like to take a whole lot of different pills. He's a "One A Day" kinda guy.


----------



## curhlari

Pookabear said:


> Sorry to jump in mid thread but anyone who would like me cbfm monitor, I am selling it just email me if interested
> Thanks for your time!

This girl is a scammer! She scammed me out of $50. Be very careful of her and don't buy anything form her. And no matter what, don't add her to Facebook.


----------



## Lazydaisys

curhlari said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to jump in mid thread but anyone who would like me cbfm monitor, I am selling it just email me if interested
> Thanks for your time!
> 
> This girl is a scammer! She scammed me out of $50. Be very careful of her and don't buy anything form her. And no matter what, don't add her to Facebook.Click to expand...

Oh horrible!!:growlmad: 

:hugs::flower:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Tell wobbles to block her!  x


----------



## Pookabear

Im not a scammer been on here for years but ok think what you wish, someone bought it anyhow I've never even heard of you curl


----------



## here_we_r

Pooka,

GDane and I were texting and she told me about your fab trip coming up. I'm so jealous!!!! Have fun babe...you so deserve it all!!!

Did you get the book I mailed to you? The IVF book. I think its sweet that we are sending it around to everyone and then a sig to say GL. Guess what??? I'm the one who forgot to sign...LMBO :rofl:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lazydaisys said:


> curhlari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to jump in mid thread but anyone who would like me cbfm monitor, I am selling it just email me if interested
> Thanks for your time!
> 
> This girl is a scammer! She scammed me out of $50. Be very careful of her and don't buy anything form her. And no matter what, don't add her to Facebook.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh horrible!!:growlmad:
> 
> :hugs::flower:Click to expand...

 you're going to believe thus girl that only posted once on this site over both here_we_r and I. who have known her for years, sent her stuff, abd I have her as a friend on fb and text her all the time? She's one of the sweetest girls I know and I think it's so sad that she's trying to help someone abd gets bashed. a group of us had started this thread and can ask for it to be deleted. I apologize for typos I'm on my phone. but take my word for it. She is not a scammer.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

on top of all of that we even were going to meet on vacation but my husband switched jobs abd have no vacation time at work. do not block her wobbles


----------



## Pookabear

Aww thanks Gdane and Here_!!!!

Here:I did get the book, but I only have read a little of it...that reminds me, I need to get to reading  I saw that you didn't sign it, and wondered what happened there  Thank you soooooooo much for sending it to me!!
Thank you for the best wishes on the trip, I CANNOT wait!! I am sooooo super excited!
How have you been btw?? I have missed you bunches and hope everything is awesome with you. I need to check out your journal, I haven't been on here much in quite some time, well other than trying to sell my cbfm for a lady that needs it. 

Gdane: Aww thanks for backing me up, anyone that knows me knows that can't be true. Especially since we were some of the ones who started the thread and spoke even before that. I soooooo wish that we could go on vaca together still, too bad that you don't have any vaca time. Next year we should plan it!!!! Talk to you soon

Love you ladies!

Gdane-


----------



## wookie130

I know I shouldn't be in here, as I don't belong in your group, and blah, blah, blah, but when you mess with Pook, you mess with Wooks. Pook's an old friend of mine on here at BnB, and I too can vouch for her kindness and honesty. I'm not sure why anyone would think she's a scam artist or whatever, but seriously, Pook's done her time on these boards, and like Gdane, I can defend her character also.

So, back off on Pook, Ms. Sister. Or duke's up, I'm telling you. Okay. I will resume my quiet stalking ways now in here. LOL!!!!!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I don't know Pookabear but the fact that the person alleging she is a scammer has only been a member of B&B since this month makes me think they are the scammers/trolls! On your side Pookabear!! :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

wookie130 said:


> I know I shouldn't be in here, as I don't belong in your group, and blah, blah, blah, but when you mess with Pook, you mess with Wooks. Pook's an old friend of mine on here at BnB, and I too can vouch for her kindness and honesty. I'm not sure why anyone would think she's a scam artist or whatever, but seriously, Pook's done her time on these boards, and like Gdane, I can defend her character also.
> 
> So, back off on Pook, Ms. Sister. Or duke's up, I'm telling you. Okay. I will resume my quiet stalking ways now in here. LOL!!!!!

:rofl: Wooks..you so trip me out girl. "put the duke's up"....:rofl:..that is totally something I would say :rofl:


----------



## here_we_r

Pookabear said:


> Aww thanks Gdane and Here_!!!!
> 
> Here:I did get the book, but I only have read a little of it...that reminds me, I need to get to reading  I saw that you didn't sign it, and wondered what happened there  Thank you soooooooo much for sending it to me!!
> Thank you for the best wishes on the trip, I CANNOT wait!! I am sooooo super excited!
> How have you been btw?? I have missed you bunches and hope everything is awesome with you. I need to check out your journal, I haven't been on here much in quite some time, well other than trying to sell my cbfm for a lady that needs it.
> 
> Gdane: Aww thanks for backing me up, anyone that knows me knows that can't be true. Especially since we were some of the ones who started the thread and spoke even before that. I soooooo wish that we could go on vaca together still, too bad that you don't have any vaca time. Next year we should plan it!!!! Talk to you soon
> 
> Love you ladies!
> 
> Gdane-

I'm doing good. Thanks love for asking. Wait until you get back from your trip and then read. I"m super excited for you. You know I had to ask GDane if she had been on here to see what was said. I commented that way to be nice but to let the ladies know that you are "OUR" girl. Been with us for a long time. Anyways..you know what..there is nothing to prove to anyone. <3

Off my box and now moving on!!! I stalk but don't comment since my status has changed but I had to comment when I saw that. 

One last thing...get a good cold drink for me EVERYDAY on your trip. :hugs:


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks everyone!

Hiya wooks! Miss you bunches, your daughter is beautiful btw...you should add me on Facebook LOL


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry pookabear. I don't know whats going on!


----------



## Sizzles

Pook is not a scammer! But then I think we've all realised that. 'It's the most won-der-ful time of the year' (for trolls - it's the summer holidays! Beware!)


----------



## tulip girl

Hi sizzles, an old friend here :winkwink:

Really struggling to log into our other forum, but I wanted you to know I'm trying to keep up with your impending IVF journey! I find I don't really fit into any of the threads now I've had our little miracle and I don't want to rub others' noses in it (as I know how that feels) 

Hopefully, now I know your other 'home' is here...I can pop in and keep up with your exciting news! Let the stalking commence! (I'm incognito too, so you won't know I'm here.....!) :coolio:

Love and luck always xxxx


----------



## Sizzles

How lovely to hear from you! :hugs:

I'm sure people wouldn't feel that way at all. Personally I miss the updates. As I recall, you did short protocol, but once I hit EC and ET I may well need to call on you for support and note comparisons! I wish you lived closer; I'd love to have met up with you.

How's bubs?


----------



## tulip girl

Sizzles said:


> How lovely to hear from you! :hugs:
> 
> I'm sure people wouldn't feel that way at all. Personally I miss the updates. As I recall, you did short protocol, but once I hit EC and ET I may well need to call on you for support and note comparisons! I wish you lived closer; I'd love to have met up with you.
> 
> How's bubs?

Yep short protocol, but here if you want to know anything! Once you've done the DR I think it's the same?! 

Where abouts are you? I think we're a fair way apart? 

Bubs is amazing. Still pinching ourselves every day that she's here. I can honestly say, we're loving every minute....even the night time feeds! Ltttc is totally pants, but when it finally happens (and i know it will for you) you just treasure every little bit. It also helps that she is just yummy too!


----------



## Sib4Owen

I don't mean to but in, but what is "short protocol"? I'm in the US and haven't heard that term before. Is it IVF?


----------



## tulip girl

Sib4Owen said:


> I don't mean to but in, but what is "short protocol"? I'm in the US and haven't heard that term before. Is it IVF?

Hi Sib

Yep, it's IVF without downregging. In the UK, IVF with downregging is called 'long protocol'. As I was an 'older' IVF-er at 37 (though I look, way younger...you can ask sizzles :winkwink:) my FS decided I didn't need to shut every thing down. I started straight on the stimulation drugs. 

X


----------



## Sizzles

Not butting in at all! 'Tulip' and I are just 'catching up'!

Short protocol (as opposed to long protocol) is the initial part of the ivf stage (you do either/or) before egg collection. Short protocol doesn't involve down regulation. HTH

I'm in Wiltshire (down south) so you'll have to give P a l'il snuggle from me, sent through the e-waves! We're going away for a few days tomorrow, so I'll be catching up on my return and hopefully will have news of appointments/drugs. I'm off to pack! x


----------



## Sizzles

Sorry! I was v slow in my response wasn't I!

Tulip looks WAY younger than her not-actually-that-old age! It's the Maltesers that do it! :winkwink:

Night all!


----------



## tulip girl

Sizzles said:


> Not butting in at all! 'Tulip' and I are just 'catching up'!
> 
> Short protocol (as opposed to long protocol) is the initial part of the ivf stage (you do either/or) before egg collection. Short protocol doesn't involve down regulation. HTH
> 
> I'm in Wiltshire (down south) so you'll have to give P a l'il snuggle from me, sent through the e-waves! We're going away for a few days tomorrow, so I'll be catching up on my return and hopefully will have news of appointments/drugs. I'm off to pack! x

Haha, you remembered that my geography skills aren't quite up to scratch :winkwink: Yep, we're miles away.

She sends sloppy snuggles back x Have a lovely time and looking forward to your exciting updates x


----------



## oneKnight

I had almost NO pms this month (before AF anyway) but she's rearing her ugly head. Heavy spotting tonight, I'm sure it's the end of another failed cycle. No HSG magic fertility cure for me apparently!


----------



## Sib4Owen

Try not to be too upset oneKnight. I've heard the magic of HSG is good for 2-3 cycles. :hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I didn't get my hsg magic either. Missed the first cycle as hsg was after ovulation. Last month didnt work so clinging onto the that third month thing. Hope it works out for us all


----------



## Regalpeas

Sorry. Hang in there ladies! :hugs:


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

On to month 18 for us and just found out that hubby is going to be away this month during fertile days..... :( Trying to stay positive but getting hard, especially because it seems literally every month I am hearing of more and more ppl being pregnant and in the next 4 months my sis and 3 best friends are all having babies..... humph.... how do you all stay positive?


----------



## oneKnight

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> humph.... how do you all stay positive?

In the daytime, mostly by staying busy/distracted and/or ignoring it.
I only cry under cover of darkness in the solitude of night when everyone is asleep. 

I'm not positive at all, but extremely adept at hiding it.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I'm definitely finding it harder. Some days I'm ok and just get on with things.... other days I find myself really positive that this is going to be our month but then I have the days where I think it's never going to happen and maybe it's time to just accept that and be extremely grateful for what we have...........


----------



## oneKnight

Did this thread die?
Everyone move to another thread??
Surely not everyone got pregnant since August?

I sold my iphone, so I don't get online as much anymore.

I'm trying a self-medicated cycle, I took black cohosh CD1-11, BD'd on O day ~CD18 with preseed, and started progesterone cream 4DPO. Currently waiting the dreaded 2WW.
Kinda surprised that I can't seem to even notice any effects of the progesterone, heck, I even got creamy CM yesterday and I thought progesterone killed CM? Eh, who knows. Couldn't tell any noticeable differences on the black cohosh either, MAYBE just a bit light headed feeling, but not enough to say for sure.
(The ONLY thing the dr ever could say about me was low progesterone, and I'm not even sure that was accurate......but supposedly the cream is supposed to really help. What's the worst that could happen? It's not like one can get any more NOT pregnant...)

The theory is that if I can magically get pregnant this month, or next, I will have time to be pregnant and have the baby before I start radiography school. You may withdraw from radiography school without penalty due to pregnancy, but just bleh, I'd rather not ---- and it's not like I'm very likely to accidentally get prego mid-semester. Just gonna try real hard this and next cycle, and then probably "NTNP" or lazy-TTC for a couple months till I can afford to see my RE again.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm here. Got bfp 3rd month after hsg but it turned into a chemical. Hoping. To recreate the bfp sometime soon as I'm sick of ttc. How are you? Xx


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I'm still here as well! Expecting AF to arrive this weekend (have sore boobs etc so know I'm most likely out for this month) then that will be me onto cycle 20 of TTC :( Nothing else much to report as waiting for DH to go for his 2nd SA before they will send us for any other tests. Hope you are all ok :hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yeah it's all getting annoying this ttc:-( hope everybody is doing ok. X


----------



## oneKnight

Well, I have made it to 11dpo - the average of my typical LP. I have had ZERO PMS thus far on progesterone cream, so that's nice! I guess we'll see if progesterone cream can actually lengthen your LP or keep the witch away.
I'll keep doing it till 14dpo (Monday), pee on a stick (I only have 1, so no early testing!), and either quit or continue depending on the results.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Oooh think I am 11 dpo. I think I have AF symptoms though. Bloating, spots, bad mood, cramps. X


----------



## oneKnight

Anti-witch cream lasted till CD13. Applied liberally Saturday night, and woke up with unmistakable cramps Sunday morning. I'm gonna keep using it for the PMS though, wow not even a sore boob!

I'm starting to believe more and more that I have an ovulation problem, rather than an LP problem. My ovulation keeps getting later and later (CD16 for years, now CD18-19) and I keep getting these cysts at 8dpo. I swear I have that almost-impossible to diagnose non-bursting egg follicle problem......that I can't afford to diagnose and can't figure out how to treat.

One thing I read was to increase white blood cells to "eat" the egg out of the "shell" --- well it worked, my lab work confirmed elevated white blood cells, but all that happened was that MASSIVE cyst that bled for over a month. I dunno if extra blood cells caused it, or maybe it was there all along and started bleeding when they attacked it? I wonder if there are any side-effects of long term artificially elevated white blood cell counts. I dunno if I could stand the pain while it eats up another cyst, but I also dislike the cyclic 8dpo cyst burst.
Don't they have lasers for this kind of stuff???? I like my doctor, but sometimes I wonder....


----------



## Lazydaisys

One knight I have no idea. My doctor/specialist only seemed to look into a few things. They checked if I ovulated. What my womb looked like and if my tubes were clear and that is it! 
Now I'm deemed unexplained! But they hardly really investigated!! 

I find this whole ttc business very confusing! I will be googling all sorts now! Lol xxx


----------

